# Wish granted



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2006)

Ive decided to make a journal myself.

My workouts are now different from my usual routine due to people constantly crying about me doing bodybuilding workouts which is broadly disapproved of in this site.  In any case, there as a need for a change.

Sat=PUSH DAY

Incline DB press
Warm up:
  60lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
  70lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
  80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
(warm up completed)
  100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

DB overhead shoulder press
  70lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
  75lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
  80lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

DB flat flies
  50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Bent over DB rows on bench
  50lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
  55lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
  60lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Skull Crushers
  60lb bar for 12 reps
  80lb bar for 10 reps

Pushdown
  80lbs for 10 reps
  100lbs for 10 reps

No stretching or cardio today cuz of time.

As you can see the reps are kinda high.  This is due to the fact that I am going to TRY to do a push workout twice a week.  The next one will have lower reps, higher intensity.

The incline press was fairly heavy however, at least, for the reps used.  Not sure if adjustment is to be made for this on these light days.  Nice workout.
The overhead DB press changes.  I sometimes do BB standing, seated, smith, etc.  What I want to do is DB standing and DB seated on a ball, but that wont be until another light day.
The flies were good to go.  Pretty heavy for a light day, but not bad.
This bent over row workout is hard to describe.  Is basically a pull, but I wanted to work the posterior deltoid and do something new.  Not sure if I want to do this again. If I do, the weight and reps will be adjusted cuz this wasnt good.  (FORGOT ABOUT THE MIDDLE DELTOIDS.  god dammit)
This is the first time I put skull crushers in these push/pull/leg workouts.  Going to have to go heavier next time.
Pushdowns are going to have to be heavier as well.

All in all, it was an ok day.  Until more time is put into it, it wont be perfect.  But it MAY mesh well after a HEAVY day.  Well see.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 20, 2006)

*Pull day*

Lat pull downs
100lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
120lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
(That was a warm up)

Wide grip Pullups
3 sets of 10

Barbell Bent over row, palms facing down
155lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
205lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Chinups
1 set of 10
1 set of 10
1 set of 9 (failed)

Hammer strength row, unilateral, neutral grip
2 plates for each arm, 12 reps
2plates and a 25 for each arm  2 sets, for 10 reps

Behind the Neck barbell shrug
185lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
225lbs for 2 set, 10 reps

Preacher curl with a 30lb dumbell, one arm atta time
30lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
30lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (failed at 8, forced last two)

Cardio

Treadmill for 15 mins
Elliptical for the remaining 15

Today was pretty good.  I decided to warm up with the pulldown machine rather than warming up with pullups.  In any case, the pullup are usually weighted, but I wanted to go pretty wide and maintain that full range of motion.
The barbell rows could of been heavier, but I really concentrated on full ROM once again, and lowered the weight to get that burn.
The chinups placement is usually at the beginning of a pull day, but I said what the hell and put them in the middle.  I was pretty burnt already as these are usually weighted too.
The hammer strength was ok.  Didnt really feel shit this time though.
The shrugs were HORRIBLE.  I always do them in the smith machine and I will now so from here on.  The barbell was hitting my ass to prevent the full range of motion and when I put it to the front (which I only did for like 5 reps), it felt unnatural.  Fuck this workout.
I swallowed my pride along with heavy weight and did 30s.  And what do ya know, I failed to do 10 on the last sets.  I clenched harder than usual at the top of each rep.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Lat pull downs
> 100lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
> 120lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
> (That was a warm up)
> ...




For some reason, the EDIT button disappears after a day or two from first posting.  Odd..

Anyway, I wanted to add my Pinch Grip workouts
1 45lb plate each hand, 4 sets 15s, 15s, 10s, 6s....pretty bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2006)

*Leg day*

..or Hip day.  I dont understand the "hip" term.

Squats
(warm up)
185lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 10reps
(warm up done)
275lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
315lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
225lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Deadlifts (not stiff-legged, alternated grip and swtiched every set)
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 8 reps

Hamstring curl machine
130lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Leg Press machine, unilaterally (one leg at a time)
3 plates and a 25lb for 3 sets, 12 reps (each leg)

Static Streched Quads for 15 sec each

Smith Machine assisted Calf Raises
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up done)
2 plates and a 25 on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
2 plates and a 35 on each side for 2 set, 8 reps

Seated Calf Machine (unilaterally)
1 plate on one side, 8 reps (failed)
1 25lb on one side for 3 sets, 12 reps (each leg)

Static Streched, Gastoc, Sol, Erector, Ham

Today looks confusing I am sure.
The Squats were begun with a belt.  I have been having some back pain and I wanted to be EXTREMELY careful, so I started light.  When I was finished with 315, I noticed I was getting a burning sensation where my legs meet my hips...exactly where the bottom lip of my belt was.  I lowered the weight and it was still there, tookt he belt off and threw in another set, burning was 75% gone.
The Deadlifts were confusing as well.  First off, I discovered my grip strength SUCKS from the previous day, so I didnt use straps.  Also, my back was disturbing me so I HAD to go light.  But then I wondered which type of deadlift would hurt more.  So I tried stiff legged first, NOT the right one!  So I did the 'bended knee' one, i think its called Russian Deadlift.  Light cuz of pain and grip.
Hamstring machine is as basic as it gets.
The leg press machine has individual leg presses.  Hence, the opportunity to do 1 leg atta time.  Took a while to find the appropriate weight for 12 reps.
The smith machine is AWESOME for calf raises.  You use a pad for ur back (optional), a block or stepper for your feet, and wha-la!  Took me a while to find appropriate weight.  My calves arent the best, so the intesity went up.
I decided to try doing seated 1 leg atta time.  Not sure if I liked it.

Thank goodness for stretches.  My back was very sore.  Not exactly what I was aiming for today, but I am sure the Deads had something to contribte it.

Oh yea, I have MuscleMilk almost after every workout.  Half of one before too.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2006)

*Active rest day*

Got my back massaged.  Feels better.  Stiff pain not gone.

15 min on treadmill
15 min on elliptical

5 eggs, 4 toasts, 1 banana, 2 cups of 2% milk.


----------



## Rottweiller (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you the same akira with the 315 x10, 405x1, 415x1 raw bench video from another board?  If so, your friggin strong bro!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2006)

Rottweiller said:
			
		

> Are you the same akira with the 315 x10, 405x1, 415x1 raw bench video from another board?  If so, your friggin strong bro!




No


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2006)

Back to Push

Hammer Strength Chest Press
warm up
1 plate on each side for sets, 15reps
warm up completed
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps

Standing DumbBell Press
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Push up on Stability Ball
4 sets or however many reps I could achieve (maybe 15 total)

One Arm Scaption
25lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (each arm)

Close ?Grip? Push up
1 set for 22 reps
1 set for 20 reps
1 set for 14 reps (failed at 15)

20min on cycle

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.  Todays workout was the first time I did some things and....damn.
Hammer Strength was no biggie.  Typical shit for a light push day.
This was the FIRST time doing DB press standing up and wow.  My strength was divided almost in half.  Much harder than standing BB press, which does confuse me, but then again this might be something Ill rocket through as it did the first few times I did flat DB press.
Now this, heh, THIS was the hardest one of the day.  Push ups on a stability ball...has anyone tried this?  I mean really tried to do this as a workout?  I was out of breath sometimes after 5 reps.  VERY HARD.  The damn ball kept wobbling around.  Very good stabilizer workout.  My triceps were getting fried too.
One arm scaptions were a rookie in my program, not the first time Ive done them though.  Just tried to blend front/side raises really, but I felt it along my whole arm, oddly enough.  It was a good one though.  Not sure Id change anything.
The regular push ups, but with my hands closer were a nice change of pace.  Got fatigued rather quickly.  Havent done these in years, so it was nice to do a 'new' workout without feeling pain or feeling uncomfortable.

MuscleMilk is being devoured now.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2006)

*Pull day-light*

Hammer Strength Iso-High Pull  Both arms
1 plate and a 25lb on each side for 2 sets, 15 reps (warm up)
2 plates for 3 sets, 12 reps

Hammer Strength Iso Pulldown (both arms, close grip I think)
1 plates and a 10lb for 1 set, 12 reps
1 plate and a 25lb for 1 set, 12 reps
2 plates for 1 set, 12 reps

Smith Machine Shrug from behind
2 plates for 2 sets, 10 reps

Cable row, one arm
80lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Barbell curl
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Zottman Curls
25lb dumbells for 1 set, 8 reps
20lb dumbells for 2 sets, 8 reps

Crunches
2 sets of 20 reps
1 set of 6 reps

Pinch Grip
1 plate in each hand for as long as I could, 2 sets

Precision Protein Drink

I decided to do Hammer Strength machines in the beginning today and they felt great.  I mean both 2 first excercises were very nice.  Good stretch on each pull (which I find more important on back workouts than any other).  These machines are damn good for back.
I threw in shrugs in the MIDDLE this time for some variation.  I woulda done another set, but I didnt know if it would effect the next workouts as this was a light day.
The one arm cable rows sucked.  Wont do these again.
The barbell curls were pretty good.  I went in a full rang eof motion for each rep and clenched hard up top.  Felt weird losing steam with such light weight.  Doing back does in fact, use your biceps to a great deal without using direct bicep movement.
Zottman Curls always fuck me.  I always end up having to go lighter due to the extreme burns.  Love em.
The crunches I did cuz, well, fuck it.  But the 3rd set I got an EXTREME cramp in the center of the abs.  Never felt this before.  I had to stop immediately and stretch.
Pinch Grip I threw in cuz my grip is horrible.

Other than that good light day.  My back responds well to lighter weight.  DAMN!  Forgot back extensions....


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2006)

Push Day (heavy)

Dips
Body Weight for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
1 plate for 1 set, 9 reps
2 plates for 1 set, 7 reps
3 plates for 4 sets, 4 reps

Overhead Barbell Press
135lbs for 1 set, 4 reps
155lbs for 4 sets, 4 reps

Decline Dumbell Flies
50lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
55lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
60lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Unilateral cable side raises AND across the body pulls
35lbs for across the body and 40lbs for side raises for 10 reps each, 1 set
40lbs for across the body and 45lbs for side raises for 10 reps each, 2 sets

Close grip bench
185lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Rope pushdown
80lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

15 min on eliptical
15 min on treadmill

Half Isopure Half Muscle milk with water.

Ok today seems a bit much but it was only cuz I had to hunt for the 4x4 workout set.  The 4x4 was Dale's advice I had gotten maybe 3 weeks ago now from another thread.

The Dips were fine.  I jsut had to find a suitable weight that I could do for 4 sets with 4 reps each.  I obviously got a lil fatigued finding that weight.  The exercise was with my chest more parallel to the fround for more chest recruitment.  I chose to do this workout FIRST cuz, well Ive never done it first for one, plus some shit I read on here saying it can stimulate the chest more so than a bench press.  Whether thats true or not, I wanted a compound workout done first.
The shoulder press was another "find the weight" for the 4x4 volume.  This workout is harder than you think if you always do shoulder presses seated.  You can feel some core muscles working overtime to keep you erect during the movement, thus, more calories are burned.  Anyway, next time I will go up 2.5lbs on each side.
Decline flies was fine.  Just had to hunt for sufficient weight again.  60lbs shoulda been the 3 sets.

Now the next workout I will start a new paragraph for.

Go basically go to a cable machine with 2 pulleys on opposite sides (every gym pretty much has this damn thing)  Anyway, you put one pulley to the bottom for the side raises we all know of, but the opposite pulley goes just a TAD below your shoulder.  Anyway, lets say you use your right hand to pick up the lower pulley.  You face the mirror, wall, or empty space.  You dont do a side raise just yet, instead you take your left hand and grab the shoulder-heightened pulley.  Stand in the middle.  I started with the shoulder-height pulley first.  You stretch your arm straight across your chest with a slgiht bend in the elbow.  Return, then do a side raise as normal.  Anyway, when 10 reps is done, turn around and do it again.  Your arms will be reveresed and the weight will be the same for the workout angles.  This workout does the lateral part (i think its called lateral, but its the middle) of the deltoid and the usually negleted posterior part of the deltoid.  Good shit.

The close grip bench was a switch, but not by much.  Just wanted some horizontal movement and that was sufficient.  Good weight for the reps. 
The rope pushdown was as good as it gets.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2006)

Pull day-heavy

Bent over Barbell Rows, palms facing down
135lbs for 1 set, 15 reps
155lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up completed)
225lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
245lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
265lbs for 2 sets, 4 reps

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
1 plate for 4 sets, 4 reps

Weighted Chin ups, palms facing me
1 25lb plate for 2 sets, 8 reps
1 25lb plate for 1 set, 7 reps (failed)

Hammer Strength Row, neutral grip, one arm at a time
3 plates for 3 sets, 9 reps each arm

Dumbell Shrugs
110lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

Alternating, standing Dumbell twist curl
40lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
50lbs for 1 set, 8 reps

Preacher Dumbell hammer curl, 1 arm at a time
30lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

5 eggs, 4 slices of toast, 2 cups of 2%milk

Today sucked.

I was trying to incorporate a 4x4 volume for the first two movements, but it took forever to find a reasonable weight, thus fatiguing my arms.
Weighted pullups coulda been heavier for the low reps.  I thought theyd get harder around the 3 set and they did, but not by much, even with a full range.  All the way up, all the way down
Weighted chin ups are always good.  No fussing around here.  FULL RANGE OF MOTION.  Only way to go.
I always love the Hammer Strength Row and Ill got with 4 plates next time.
Shrugs are as boring as it gets.  Coulda done heavier, buuuut I dont know if Ill do them again come the next push day (i know I know push, not pull)
I forget what this stapled dumbell curl is called.  You twist your arm up to a regular curl at the top.  I am sure everyone has done countless sets of these.  Anyway, 40lbs was too easy, so I went up but for only 1 set.
Preacher hammer curls were NICE.  FULL RANGE OF MOTION.  I actually felt the BICEP burning rather than the brachilias (sp?) first as everyone does.  I think I owe that to a full ROM.  Which also leads me to believe that it was never done perfectly in my workouts before....consistently that is.

But all in all, yeah today sucked.  I am up for suggestions here.  To be honest though, my back always responds better to light weight/high reps.  Even though I can move heavier weight with nice form, I still never feel it.  Its actually an un-satisfying feeling when I begin to fatigue during a heavy back movement.  No burning.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2006)

Do you ever do Bent Over DB rows? I alternate between the 2 but I prefer the DB's because of the ROM. I like how far you can bring them back as well, I can feel the contraction of the muscle when I do them, which I usually dont when I do barbells.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2006)

Leg Day

Barbell Squats
135lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up completed)
310lbs for 4 sets, 4 reps

Sumo Deadlifts
225lbs for 1 set, 4 reps
265lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps

Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps

Hamstring Curl
140lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Calf press(?)
200lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Seated Calf
2 plates and 1 10lb for 3 sets, 12 reps

Treadmill for 15min
Cycle for 11min

Well today was pretty nice.  
Squats will HAVE to go up.  Until they do though, this volume routine is awesome.  Talk about starting fresh too.  2 warmups then BLAM!  Right into the fucking fire.
Sumo deadlifts were a switch and I had to find the weight again since Ive never maxed out on sumos AND my back is still touchy.  Not bad though.
The leg press was setup with my legs as high as I can go safely for more quad recruitment.  Too easy.
Hamstring curls were good.  Nothing to add.
The calf press thing was seated.  Two pads to press with my feet, straight legged.  Eh.  I had to use this since the fucking smith machines were taken up.
Seated Calfs were pretty good.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Do you ever do Bent Over DB rows? I alternate between the 2 but I prefer the DB's because of the ROM. I like how far you can bring them back as well, I can feel the contraction of the muscle when I do them, which I usually dont when I do barbells.




Ill re-incorporate them again soon.  i am getting bored with back and its fucking pulls.  

I quit DB rows years ago cuz I never could find the gray area.  Meaning, light weight high reps OR heavy weight low reps...never discovered what was a good burn.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Pull day (heavy)

YES YES I know, I have skipped some days.  Thats due to alcohol poisoning PLUS lousy hours the gym is available on weekends.  So...

Bent over BB row
155lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps (warm up done)
265lbs for 4 sets, 4 reps

Weighted chin up
1 plate for 4 sets, 4-5 reps

Lat pulldown
140lbs for 1 set, 10reps
150lbs for 2 sets, 10reps

Unilateral bent over cable row
110lbs for 1 set, 10 reps each hand
130lbs for 1 set, 10 reps each hand
140lbs for 1 set, 10 reps each hand

Hyperextension
2 sets of 10 reps, bodyweight

Smith Machine Shrugs
2 sets of 245lbs, 10 reps

Preacher curl
1 set of ...25lbs on each side, close grip, 10 reps
1 set of same wieght, wide grip 10 reps

Escentic hammer curls on a incline bench
45lbs for 6 reps, each hand
40lbs for 8 reps, each hand


WOW!  I CAN EDIT AGAIN!

Today was JUST ok.  I am sorry, but this 4x4 volume shit just doesnt work for my back.  I get zero enjoyment out of this shit as I would with push days.  So I am flushing the 4x4 workout for pulls from now on.

Barbell rows were done with a supine grip (palms up) which I like more so than a prone grip.  Anyway, I knew what my max was with proper form from the last pull day.  Once again, I need MORE reps to feel anything.  I mean, I could do more weight, but form would suffer, but these reps fucking SUCK.
I then decided to do weighted chinups FIRST this time.  I went up in weight and I beleive I did 5 the first 3 sets then 4 on the last one.  These were better than the rows, but still not as good as with more reps.
Lat pulldowns were with a maximum wide grip.  These were always hard for me.  I mean, the weight selected sucks.  I weigh around 220lbs and 160lbs kicks my ass?  I dont get it.  Anyway, with the reps back, this was more effective due to the full stretch at the end of each movement.
I havent done a one arm cable row in forever.  I now remember why.  They just arent that good.  I am sure they would be given a proper stance, but that was hard to find, along with sufficient weight.  This will be replaced next time.
I havent done hyperextensions is FOREVER and wow.  I felt like I did a few sets of deadlifts.  I will do these again.  
Smith machine shrugs were same as always.  Went up 20lbs and up 2 reps.
I used to rule on preacher curls.  But after I started doing standing BB curls years ago, my funny bone now snaps when I do preachers...so Ive shyed away.  Well, today, no more funny bone snapping.  I switched grips on both sets just for variety.
Now these I SWEAR by.  Controlling the negative(eccentric) of a preacher dumbell in one hand?  Oh fuck you.  They are so hard and are the surest path to the burn as gohneria(sp?).  You can use a weight heavier than usual.  Put it in one hand, lean over a preacher or an incline bench(as i did today), then control the weight down as slow as possible.  Once youre down use youre other hand for the concentric or use the remaining arm's strength to bring it up and repeat until you do need to use your other arm.

Oh yea, 13min of cardio.  Yay.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 7, 2006)

I saw a few sessions ago on pull day you were praising the hammer strength machines for back. I happen to agree. I recently re-incorporated the high pulls in my back routine, and it's the only exerscise I do on back day that I feel an immediate pump with. I also like the t-bar as well, do you ever do those?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I saw a few sessions ago on pull day you were praising the hammer strength machines for back. I happen to agree. I recently re-incorporated the high pulls in my back routine, and it's the only exerscise I do on back day that I feel an immediate pump with. I also like the t-bar as well, do you ever do those?




Yeah the Hammer Strength's strengths are in the back exercises.  Everyone on here mostly agrees that they are very good at pulls and rows.  The others have problems.  For instance, every chest workout starts with a concentric movement rather than an eccentric, like a flat bench press.  Also, the shoulder machines, the pad you lay against, seem a bit too far back.  Of course, adding a pad to this should solve any problems.

The T-bar will be incorporated next pull day.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 8, 2006)

Push Day

Flat Barbell Press
185lbs 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up completed)
295lbs for 4 sets, 4 reps

Seated Dumbell Press
85lbs for 1 set, 5 reps
90lbs for 1 set, 5 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 4 reps

Flat Dumbell Press
100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Bent over Dumbell raise, one arm each
25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Tricep Extension (overhead)
70lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
80lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Rope Pushdown with twist at the end
85lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Cardio for 24 min on eliptical


Today was disappointing.

I decided to look back in on my Barbell press.  295lbs was hard?!  I completed the rep scheme just jesus.  Maybe it was cuz of the malnutrition this past weekend...but its Wednesday.
The Seated dumbell shit was another shot in the dark.  I figured since my bench was hard, this would suffer.  Apparently not.  Ill go heavier next time...actually next time, Ill do shoulders FIRST.  Yeah I said it.
The flat dumbell press was called in to help my esteem from the BB bench.  This exercise was hard actually and 10 reps was perfect.  But I did it.
I decided to only do one workout for the posterior head rather than doing the posterior AND lateral head.  Anyway, I bent over a incline bench and raised away.  I used to do this with two arms, but this way you can focus on form.  Helluva burn.
Tricep extension is what I THINK its called.  You take a curl bar, weighted or auto-weighted, and while standing, press the weight overhead.  Each time returning the weight to behind your head.  Anyway, I was a bit strong on this.  Gotta go up from 80lbs.
Rope Pushdowns were as good as they get.

I know its only been a short while, but my bench really pissed me off.  I hope this shit improves.  Ill go up 5lbs next week to 300lbs.  I guess I shouldnt be so hard on myself since I did 16 reps in total of 295lbs, but there were also 4 rests.  2-3min each.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 9, 2006)

I noticed that when people do raises whether they be lateral, front, or bent over, everyone seems to use different form. Some people keep their elbows at 90 degrees, some people keep them closer to locked out. I tend to keep my elbows closer to locked out, palms facing the floor at contraction, I feel the best burn this way. In your opinion, is one way better than the other, or is one way just flat out wrong?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I noticed that when people do raises whether they be lateral, front, or bent over, everyone seems to use different form. Some people keep their elbows at 90 degrees, some people keep them closer to locked out. I tend to keep my elbows closer to locked out, palms facing the floor at contraction, I feel the best burn this way. In your opinion, is one way better than the other, or is one way just flat out wrong?




It should be a 'slight' bend.  The 90 degree bent elbow form is garbage.  Reason its used is that its closer to your center of gravity, thus making it EASIER.  It can help people get used tot he movement, but why not use the best form with the lightest weight thats needed to complete the movement correctly?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg Day

Barbell Squat
185lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up done)
315lbs for 4 sets, 4 reps

Sumo Deadlift
275lbs for 4 sets, 4 reps

Hamstring curl
130lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Leg Extension
100lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
105lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Static stretched Quads, Hams, lower back

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up done)
1 plate and a 25 on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps

Unilateral Standing calf
50lbs for 1 set, 6 reps each leg
40lbs for 1 set, 8 reps each leg
30lbs for 1 set, each leg

Nothing makes you feel powerful than squatting.  I swear, its much more explosive than a bench AND you can do much more...usually.

My squats are only 5lbs up from last leg day.  I can do more, but the 4x4 volume scheme is done for now.
Sumo Deadlifts were a bit tough, made me nervous.  Ill go back to normal deadlifts, but good lift nonetheless.
I went right into another hamstring movement just to switch things up and shits and giggles.  Good burn.  I liked this setup.
Leg extensions I am not a fan of.  They feel good on the quads, but still, I dont know, hard to say.  So I kept it light.
Had to stretch out some pain....errrrrrrrRRRRRR UGH.  Done.
Decided to switch to a seated calf first this time.  Not sure if its good weight, but Ill go up slightly next time.  I love doing calfs as they are one of the worst body parts on me.
Standing calf was one leg atta time on any standing calf.  Its kinda remarkable how much you lose strength from being on one leg.  It also kinda makes you wonder, when both legs are being used, what else is being used cuz I can rack that fucking machine, but I couldnt do half from using one leg???


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 12, 2006)

Holy shit I forgot.
PULL DAY (light, yesterday)

?Y?-bar seated row
1 plate for 1 set, 12 reps
1 plate and a 25 for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up done)
2 plates and two 10s for 4 sets, 12 reps

Standing T-bar row
1 plate and a 25 for 4 sets, 12 reps

Hammer Strength pull down, widest grip it would allow
1 plate and a 25 for 4 sets, 12 reps

Same machine, neutral grip
Same weight for 4 sets, 10 reps

Cable Shrugs
150lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Cable curl into a shrug
90lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Unilateral cable curl, 1 arm each
30lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps each hand

Hold a 45lb plate in each hand, minus the pinky (Grip Strength)
3 sets of 20 sec+

Everything is high and thats cuz of the light day PLUS the shitty pull day I had earlier in the week.

The first row is what I thought as the T-bar, but the 2nd one looks more like it than the first.  Anyway you sit down and pull the shit to you and its perfectly straight across your uper chest.  ANyway, I kinda liked this.  Good ROM due to the light weight.  AND I was able to focus on the muscles being contracted.
The second row was a bit different.  Its basically a high row.  I was a little too light on this cuz even though I was focusing on form and full ROM, I still hardly got a burn.  Weight has to go up.
The pulldown machine, I think everyone is a fan of.  Good stretch on each rep.  This machine and weight was so good I stuck with it for the next exercise but only changing the grip.  Slightly different angle, but perfect for a light day.
I decided to do cable shrugs cuz my fucking father was with his disgusting wife who might as well be a man, by the dumbells, barbells, and smith machine.  Anyway, this shit sucks basically.  I racked the machine and had to slow my movements down just to feel a tad burn.
The curls were done on this shit too, but I did a shrug before every curl.  Not a bad idea to cut time, but the weight was good for the curls, not the shrugs, but thats ok.
I decided to just run with the cables as far as curling went.  Not bad, but kinda boring.  One arm at a time was nice, but I wanted to do something along the lines of a hammer, but Ill save that for a heavy pull day.
Grip strength seems to be going up since I am holding weights alot longer.  I wonder if this is normal...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2006)

Push Day

Incline Barbell Bench
155lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up completed)
245lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
245lbs for 1 set, 6 reps (next 2reps were spotted)

Standing Dumbell overhead press
45lbs for 2 sets, 9 reps
45lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (failed)

Flat Dumbell Fly
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Posterior deltoid cable fly, one arm atta time
35lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
45lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Close grip flat barbell
205lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
205lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (failed)

Pushdown
70lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Treadmill 20min

Yeah, I ditched the 4x4 routine.  Not cuz I didnt like it, it was just maybe 4 weeks in a row(?)

Incline was harder than I thought.  Not sure why really.  And it pisses me off to be honest.
Standing Dumbells fucked me again.  This exercise is oddly hard.  I mean, I can do seated dumbell press with over 100% more in EACH hand than when I do this standing.  Ill prolly increase weight though, after I read Cowpimps info again.
Flies were ok.  Gonna go up 5lbs next time.
The cable workout I did was the same one I did before a couple weeks back, only I threw out the side raises cuz of the incline barbell workout.  These shouldnt belong in Push days really.  I might incorporate them IN Pulls.
Close grip bench was a bitch too.  Mustve been fatigued.  I fucking hope.
Pushdowns were easy.  I was distracted by pussy like a motherfucker.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 14, 2006)

Pissed off with those other shrugs? Try these-- they seem to work.







www.ironworkout.com/shoulder_workout.htm


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> Pissed off with those other shrugs? Try these-- they seem to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit.  Yea I WILL try those.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 15, 2006)

Leg FUCKING Day

I was gonna do the Leg Press first this time, but fuck it.

Squat
185lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up completed)
300lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Deadlifts
275lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Hammer Strength Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each leg for 1 set, 10 reps
3 plates and a 25lb on each leg for 2 sets, 10 reps

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Smith Machine Calf raises
2 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps

Ball Crunch
2 sets of 15 reps

Static Stretched, low back, hams, quads....SHIT forgot calves.

My legs were shaking while pissing in the urinal after my workout..

I wanted to do Leg Press first, but I wouldnt know how to setup the volume for a squat after a heavy leg Press.  Plus, I cant stand putting on all that fucking weight, where with a barbell free-weight squat, a few plates is all I need.

Anyway, Barbell Squats went down this week and the reps went up.  Quite a burn.  I dont know which I like more.  I think I will do 4 sets again but witha 6 reps scheme.
Deadlifts were pretty good.  Got some good form down and focused on NOT irritated my back.  Still hurts, but not any worse.  So, I thin if I do go up, it will be very minimal.
This Hammer strength machine...I had doubts, but DAMN.  My legs burned so bad afterwards.  Worse than squats.
This was the FIRST time I tried Stiff Legged Deads.  I kept the weight down and I felt the burn in my hams around the 8th rep.  This was a good weight.  Ill go up 5 lbs next time.  Maybe 5 on each side...yea that sounds better.
My shin splints were irritated this week, so only 1 exercise for calves, which I dont like.  They are clearly lagging, but I dont want any more pain than I need.
Crunches were basic until the 3rd set NOT lsited.  I cramped up and WOW did it hurt.  I am going to write a thread in training about it, it was that bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2006)

Pull day

Body Weight, wide grip pull ups
2 sets of 12 reps

Wide grip Pull ups
25lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps

Dumbell Bent over row
85lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Neutral grip pulldown
160lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
170lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

T-bar row
2 plates, a 10, a 25 for 3 sets, 10 reps

Preacher curl
30lbs for 1 set, 10 reps each hand
30lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (failed at 8, forced last 2) each hand

Reverse cambered bar curl
40lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

HISE SHRUGS
155lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Shrug into hammer curl
25lbs for 1 set, went to failure, 2 shrugs to every curl

Pinch Grip
45lbs kept switching hands until failure

15mins on elliptical


Today everything was new instead of the pullups.
Pullups are getting boring.  Gonna have to change grips or something. No strength increasments.
Bent over rows were done along the dumbell rack, then to a bench.  I liked the rack angle better than the bench angle.  I havent done these in years, so yes, I had to search for the weight again.  Ill go up to 100lbs next time.
These pulldowns were done with a weight that enabled me to 'feel' the workout.  Nice shit.  So was the piece of ass that I wanted to skull fuck who worked out with me. =)
T-bar rows sucked.  Just cuz the seat sucks.  Not sure if Ill use the particuliar one next time.
Preacher curls were same as always.  I was fatigued at this point.
Reverse curls were a switch.  Light weight but hard to rep.  Hence the 10 reps instead of 12.
The Hise Shrugs were from reccomendation and wow.  I still feel it.  MIght be cuz of the bar though.
Threw in one more curl with light shrugs just for shits and giggles.  Had energy I wanted to expend.
Pinch grip has gotten better.  I wish I had 55lbs laying around.  Maybe Ill do the towel pullup scheme.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2006)

Back to Push

Decline Barbell Press
185lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
275lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up completed)
315lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
315lbs for 1 set, 5 reps (failed on 6th)

Smith-Machine Seated Barbell Military
1 plate and a 25 for 3 sets, 6 reps

(JUST REALIZED I WANTED TO DO 4 SETS OF THE COUMPOUNDS...OOPS)

Decline Dumbell Fly
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Dumbell Scaptions
30lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (both arms at the same time)

Skull Crushers
52lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
62lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Straight bar cable pushdown
120lbs for 1 set, 9 reps
110lbs for 1 set, 9 reps

FUCK CARDIO

Today was good, considering.

The decline had extra warm up sets cuz last time i did this, my shoulder hurt.  No pain this time.  Nice weight.  Didnt finish it, so well have to do it again.
The smith machine, I didnt like so much.  It was hard and the bar wasnt like that weightless bar some smith machines have.  In other words, you couldnt press it up with just your fingers, I think this bitch weighs as much as a regular bar, its just on a straight axis.  Anyway, I felt like I was sliding it up along its track rather than a straight up press.  The gym I was at doesnt have seated military equipment.  I dont know.  Ill have to do something else.

This is when I remmebered I wanted to do 4 sets of 6 reps of a given weight for my two strong presses in the beginning.  God dammit.

Decline flies were TOUGH.  Ill try going up 5lbs.
Scaptions were fun as always.  If youve noticed, ive kicked out posterior deltoid work.  I think they get worked on pull days during rows and such.  I dont know, ill have to ask around on here.
Skullcrushers were at first done with a bar that hurt my wrists.  So I switched, then upped the weight.  In case you are wondering why I have a number not divisible by 5, its cuz I weighed the bar.  It weighs 17lbs.
Pushdowns were hard too.  I thought I went too heavy on the first set, so I went down.  Still couldnt make it to 10 reps.  Eh well.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2006)

LEGS

Deadlifts
185lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
285lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Squats
305lbs for 2 sets, 4 reps
305lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
235lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Leg Press (it said Squat Press)
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 15 reps
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps

Static Stretched low back, quads, FORGOT hams

Pron Iso-ab (planks)
2 sets, then 2 more with hip abduction

Crunches 
3 sets of 12 reps

Seated Calf raise
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
1 plate and a 10 on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps


Today sucked.  I tried doing Deadlifts BEFORE squats for variation.  Well, deadlifts were good, but squats suffered BIG time.  The first 2 sets were awkward as hell.  I didnt warm up my quads which could be the problem, but this didnt occur when deadlifts followed squats.  Anyway that would explain the odd reps.
Stiff legged went up 5lbs as promised.  I wanna stay with this weight for the time being since my back is acting weird.
The leg press was done rather quickly.  Good burn though.
The streches were need to eleviate some back soreness and such.  Worked wonderfully.
Did some core workouts then crunches.  I dont know if I used proper form, but I took my time and was careful about feeling that 'cramping' that would come upon me.  I was successful.
Seated calfs were done before standing, but I just said fuck it and left.  I was so pissed at my previous squat/deadlift shit, that I had to leave.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2006)

And back to Pull

Yates Rows
135lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
155lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
225lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
235lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps

Hammer Strength Unilateral Row, Neutral grip
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps each arm

Hammer Strength Iso-Pulldown
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 6 reps both arms

Some sort of Cable Pull down One arm at a time
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Hise Shrugs
135lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
155lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
175lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Dumbell Shrug
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Drag Curl
70lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
80lbs for 1 set, 7 reps
80lbs for 1 set, 6 reps (failed)

Cable curl, one arm at a time
30lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
40lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Notice something?  I took out pullups.
I decided to do some heavy Yates and it was fun.  But on the 3rd set, I didnt feel anything anymore.
Hammer Strength brought that feeling back.  Nothing to report.
This was the first time I did heavy on a hammer strength pull down with both arms.  Not bad.  Full stretch.  Only way to go.
This other machine has cables and is actually kinda nice.  The arms of the machine are farther apart than a hammer strength.  This machine was JUST for lats, but I dont know if I liked it.
Hise Shrugs struck again with success.  But...this is a push exercise, no? (ooooooh)
Dumbell shrugs were called in for a pull to counter the previous push.  Not a bad way to attack the traps.
First time I ever tried the drag curls.  Not bad.  The range of motion is kinda shortened though.  You cannot go all the way up.  Ill do these again.
Cable curls were boring as predicted.  I just wanted to do something more different from the drag curls.  Eh.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2006)

PUSH

Weighted Dips
Bodyweight for 2 sets, 15 reps
2 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps

Standing Barbell Military Press
135lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
145lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
145lbs for 1 set, 5 reps (failed the 6th)

Flat dumbell Fly
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Posterior cable (reverse fly) each hand
35lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
40lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Anterior (HUH???) cable (front) raise
40lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Tricep cable pushdown
110lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Overhead cambered bar extension
70lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Core work...Plank
3 sets of 8 secs, 1 set with hip abduction 8 secs

2 sets of crunches 20 reps each

NO CRAMPS!

I started with dips today cuz I loved the feeling last time.  Since reps went up by 2, 1 plate was removed from the last time I did this.
Military was tough as shit.  I find that I am wobbling a lot with the weight.  Then I realized its my head...I dont want it to hit the barbell, so I move it before and after it goes passed my face.
Flies were light, but I said fuck it.
I threw in posterior AND anterior this time for balance.  Not a bad weight.  God damn I hate my shorts.
Triceps were rushed, but I did pushdowns BEFORE the, I think its called a french press.  Anyway, good burn.

I gotta shit, so this MUST be short.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2006)

PULL

Wide grip pull up
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
35lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
35lbs for 1 set, 5 reps (failed 6th)

Yates Row
245lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Neutral grip pulldown
160lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
170lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

T-bar row
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps

Barbell curl
95lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 6 reps (failed big time)

Spider curls
10lbs on each side of cambered bar for 1 set, 10 reps
Same thing for 1 set, 7 reps

Forearm curls
25lbs on a shortened barbell for 2 sets, 20 reps
Same weight and bar but reversed movements, 2 sets of 15 reps

33 min on elliptical

Today was goo, but I wanted to do the rows FIRST.  Either way, the pull ups were nice.  I went up 10 lbs this week.
The Yates Row were just as good, went up 10lbs.  I will go up 5lb more.
Pulldowns were boring as usual.  I guess Ill go up.
T-bar rows were good, but odd.  Not sure where to place my feet.  I kept feeling like the weight was pulling me forward.  Ill have to keep closer to the weight I guess.
I decided to do barbell curls cuz they are hard.  Wow, did my weight go down.  I hope to fucking god this shit goes up, cuz this weight is weight ive done since I was in my late teens.
Spider curls are always hard.  No matter what, youre screwed doing these, so yes, I loved them.
I threw in forearms cuz all Ive done is pinch grips, so time to switch it up.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2006)

Legs have been delayed due to a possible HERNIA.  So I am back in the high school weightlifting mentality.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2006)

PUSH

Standing Barbell Military Press
65lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed)
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Weighted Dips
BW for 1 set, 12 reps (warming up my elbows)
2 plates for 4 sets, 6 reps

Unilateral Bent Over raise
30lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Scaptions (NOT unilateral)
30lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Flat Bench flies
55lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Hise Shrugs
175lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps
-superseted with-
Decline tricep extensions using dumbells (skull crushers on a decline bench)
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (failed on 9th rep on the LAST tricep set)

Rope Pushdown
70lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Some fucking SHITTY quick protein drink, then a NITRIC FORCE

12min on cycle
12min on treadmill
12min on eliptical

Today I started out with shoulders FIRST.  Ohhh, I felt so much stronger.
HOWEVER, dips were fucking hard.  Ohhh, I felt so much weaker.
Cables were taken up so I did some posterior deltoid work one shoulder at a time, followed by some lateral/anterior head work. (beauty of scaptions)
I went up 5lbs on each arm for declines and I can do 5lbs more.  I remember when 25lbs was scary.
Hise Shrugs were put on these days cuz they are, in fact pushes.  I went ahead and did some skull crushers right after them.  Now I am not complaining, but what the fuck was I thinking?  I did 1 too many sets on both shrugs and triceps.  Eh, well, the shrugs were too easy on this push day (prolly due to the fact, that I wasnt already doing them from other back exercises), but the decline bench addition to the skull crushers made this a fucking HARD work out.  I failed on my 9th rep.
I was fried when I got to the pushdowns.  70lbs was more than enough.  :sobb:


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2006)

PULL DAY

Yates Row
135lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
265lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Weighted wide Grip pullups
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (very last reps was assisted)

Hammer Strength Row Unilateral
3plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
3plates plus a 25 on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
4plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (last 2 were assisted)

Cable pulldown, chin up style
130lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
140 for 2 sets, 10 reps

Alternating standing dumbell twisted curl
35lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
-supersetted with-
Dumbells shrugs
90lbs for 2 set2 10 reps

Spider curls
2 5lbs on the shortened barbell, not cambered for 2 sets, 12 reps

10min on eliptical
12min on treadmill

Today was lighter than usual but that was due to drinking last night and getting up early to come see a gorgeous and hopefully new victim.  I missed her due to not adjusting time for the daylight changing bullshit, but a workout partner was, so on with the show.

Yates row stayed the same and I am glad it did, cuz it was rough.
Pullups went down 10lbs, again, cuz of the lack of proper rest.
Hammer strength went up though.  This was prolly about the time the endorphins kicked in and I had extra energy.
Lat pulldowns or chin ups with the pulldown machine were very low.  I coulda done 20lbs more, not sure why I didnt.
Supersets were fine, wanted to save some time, so thats why it was done.
Spider curls, ya know, what the fuck.  By this time, my bi's shoulda been fried and the spiders are just the killer to end them, but they were reletively easy.  I never needed any assistance, used a full ROM, and I clenched at the top of each rep.  Too light?  Guess so.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 4, 2006)

Arms (yep, I said arms)
Since my lower body is questionable material right now, I thought Id throw in an arm day for now.

Overhead Tricep extension with an EZ-curl bar
1 10lb on each side for 2 set, 12 reps
-superset with-
EZ curl bar curl (wider grip)
Same weight, same set, set reps (warm up)
25lb on each side for 3 sets of 10 reps fo rthe triceps
-superset with-
same weight for the EZ curls, but 1st set was 10 reps, 2nd set was 8 reps, 3rd was 6 reps

Cable rope pushdown
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps
-superset with-
Rope curl, kind alike a hammer curl
90lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Unilateral Dumbell extension off chest
25lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps
-superset with-
Incline bench used as a preacher for unilateral hammer curls
25lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Cardio
15 min on treadmill
15 min on eliptical

Ill be breif.
Overhead extensions were fine.  Kinda easy but it was a day of super sets, so weight was dropped.  Good thing too, my curls were hard.  Failed twice and cramped up on the 2nd set.
Rope pushdowns were way too easy.  These were cables I was using and NOT belts.  Belts are always harder.  The curls were sufficient, but Ill go up 10 lbs.
The tricpe workout I did next is tough to describe.  The end of the movement is with both arms extended off a flat bench.  ALmost like a flat bench dumbell press, but the weight it shoulder width apart.  Anyway, you take the dumbell, one at a time, and bring it down to the opposite pec.  Like a skullcrusher, but bring it to the chest rather than head.  While one dumbell is going down, the other is still extended.  Seemed like easy weight, but towards the end, it burned due to the constant tension.  Hammer curls were same as always.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2006)

PUSH

Incline Barbell Press
155lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
205lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
245lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
245lbs for 1 set, 5 reps

Standing Barbell Military Press
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Cable Standing Fly
60lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Standing Dumbell Laterl Raise
35lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps
-superset with-
Hise Shrugs
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Close Grip Barbell Press
205lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
205lbs for 1 set, 6 reps!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK

Unilateral Tate Press
35lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

15min on elipical
15min on cycle

Today was good and bad, but mostly bad.
Incline Barbell strength is DOWN.  245lbs shouldnt be shit to me. Bad day maybe?
The military is also down 10lbs.  I did this deliberatly cuz of the previous workout.  Good thing too cuz this was hard also, god dammit.
The flies on the cables I like SO much better than dumbells.  Without worry of gravity fucking up your shoulder(s), you can really focus on squeezing your chest on these.  I wanted to go up to 60s for dumbells next time I did flies, but since the cables were free, I gave it a shot!  And whaddyaknow, 65lbs were plenty enough.  Ugh, I can still feel that last rep.
The supersets I did were done to decrease time witht he addition of hise shrugs.  I got pretty out of breath after 1 superset.  Hise shrugs should go up when theres no superset, but the lateral raises were fucking hard too.  What the fuck is going on.
The close grip is what got to me.  I used to be able to fire out 245lbs on close grip, now I am struggling with that weight on regular inclines AND 205lbs on this exercise is more than enough?  Jesus.  I guess I shouldnt be so hard on myself, considering at this point  my arms were fried.  But still, it sucks seeing this.
The tate press is what I did on my "arm" day.  I do it one arm at a time and its a lil difficult to get the form down well, but that might be cuz I am doing it unilateral.  If you were to do it with both arms, your arms would begin flared out (more so than what I was doing) and the motion would end with the dumbells next to each other in the center of your chest. Neutral grip mind you.  Ill give it a whirl next time.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2006)

PULL

Yates Row
135lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed)
250lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Weighted Pullups
35lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Hammer Strength Row
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps (one arm at a time)

Chinups
Bodyweight for 2 sets, 10 reps
BW for 1 set, 9 reps (failed)

Hammer dumbell curls
25lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Reverse curls with EZ bar
Bar was rated at 30lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

20min on treadmill
10min on eliptical

Glute bridge each side held for 8-10 secs
Pron Iso Ab with hip extension and abduction 8 secs, each leg
Repeated both equally 8 sets

Today was fant-abulous.  And I am wondering if its cuz of Maximum Pump or if its just a good day.  I have a thread going in Supplements about Maximum Pump and Ill make an addition after this.

Yates row went up 5lbs.  It was easy!  But I am at a cross roads.  Yes, it was easy enough to go up another 5lbs, but the last set was a bit shaky.  Increasing weight may sacrafice form...fuck it, if I fail with 255lbs, so be it.
Weighted Pullups were easy too.  Again the last set fucked me.  Oh yeah, my grip wasnt as wide as usual.  That alone may be why it was a tad easier.  The 4x6 scheme was completed though.  Ill keep the grip the same and go up to 45lbs.
I am not sure if I went up on Hammer Strength, but this was a great workout.  Great weight for this volume too, but Ill go up IF I want this exercise as a secondary workout vs. a primary.  But if youve noticed, I am starting to incorporate staples in my programs.
I didnt go weighted with chinups only cuz I wanted to fry my bis.  These were all the way up, all the way down.  I finally did fail, but I fucked up really.  I just didnt breathe right.  At lowest extension, I paused longer than normal and boom, I was wiped.
Both the hammer and reverse curls burned!  I was thinking of NOT doing any arm work today, but said fuck it.  I went light and aimed for reps.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you fucking believe I wasnt sore today from that last workout?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 12, 2006)

*Checked my pride and ego at the door today*

LEG DAY

ATG Squat
135lbs for 3 sets, 15 reps
155lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Deadlift
135lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps

Leg Press done Unilateraly
1 plates on each side for each leg, 3 sets, 10 reps

Seated Leg Curl
100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Smith MAchine assisted calf raise off a block of wood
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
1plate and a 25lb on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps

Seated calf
1 plate and a 25lb for 2 sets, 12 reps

Static stretched, gastroc, solues, quads, hams, multi

Ball crunches
2 sets of 12 reps

FUCK CARDIO

Yeah, I came back for it.  I decided to start over and pay close attention to my body.

Squats were completly to the ground.  I want to really focus on this so when I climb back up (hopefully), I wont kid myself on heavier weight.  Anyway, this shit was hard.  I was out of breath and had some burns from the FIRST set!
Deadlifts werent any sweeter.  In fact, my back was feeling sore after the first set.  My form was as good as it gets with the squats so I dont know.  However, the 3rd and 4th set of deadlifts got easier and the pain was GONE.
I did the leg press one leg at a time and my legs were shaking.  Pretty light weigh too.  Boy am I FUCKING weak.
Hamstrings were done with the seated machine vs. the lay down one.  Never tried it before and it was open, so why not.  Not bad.  100lbs isnt too heavy, but it wasnt too light.
Calf raises are really heavier on this particuliar smith machine cuz the bar cannot be lifted with a finger like you could on other smiths.  Anyway, it was kind of a heavy load.  I didnt really want to go light cuz my calfs are fine, but just to keep to my regime, I decided to aim for the double digit reps.
Seated calfs....boring as usual.
After stretching I did some core work.  Abs were JUST about to cramp up.  Then I thought, 'well, they were working throughout the deads and squats, so its to be expected.

Sorry day, but good to be back.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 15, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Squats were completly to the ground.  I want to really focus on this so when I climb back up (hopefully), I wont kid myself on heavier weight.  Anyway, this shit was hard.  I was out of breath and had some burns from the FIRST set!




HA! I wish I could do that, my right knee would rip right through the front of my leg!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2006)

PUSH NIGGA PUSH!

Flat Barbell Bench
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up done!)
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Standing Military
155lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
Same weight for 1 set, 5 reps (failed 6th)

Flat Dumbell fly
60lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps

Seated Arnold Press
40lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 9 reps 

Skull crushers
87lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
107lbs for 1 set, 10 reps + 2 more assisted

Angled bar pushdown
80lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Rope crunch
90lbs for 1 set, 20 reps
100lbs for 1 set, 20 reps
110lbs for 1 set, 20 reps

Out of time for cardio..what a tragic shame.

Today fucking ROCKED.  My bench was not bad.  I thought I was going to be struggling like a mofo since 245lbs was hard on a incline.
Standing military however, was a bitch.  This shit, I swear, is hard to do.  Every time the fucking bar passes my face, I have to move my head back.  It throws off my rhythm, hence the failed rep.  Son of a bitch!
Flies were the hardest ever.  What a god damn burn!  I didnt fail after the 8th rep on the 3rd set, I just knew I was screwed after that point.  I didnt want to sacrifice form for 2 more reps, NOT on flies.
First time I incorporated the Arnold.  Not bad and it sure catches up with you.  The first set was a snap, but then....
Skullcrushers were tested for strength and guess what, I still got it!  Remember, the bar I use is 17lbs.
Pushdowns were ok.  Just a burn. Yay.
Rope cunches were a last minute thing.  I used to do so well on these, so I decided to try em out again.  Little cramping nothing bad though.

Everything went up!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2006)

Pull it, bitch.

Yates Row
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
275lbs for 2 sets, 5 reps

Weighted Wide Grip Pull ups
45lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

T-Bar row
2plates for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates and a 10lb for 1 set, 12reps

Neutral Grip Pulldown
170lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
180lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Face Pulls 
80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
85lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Dumbell Shrugs
115lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (each hand)

Standing alternating dumbell twist curls
50lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
50lbs for 1 set, 7 reps

Reverse Curls
40lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
50lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
60lbs for 1 set, 8 reps

Eliptical 15 minutes

Today was 50/50 as if it was productive or not.
I wasnt feeling very excited about my yates.  I decided to suck it up and increase the weight 10lbs.  275 isnt easy.  The reason why the reps went down in set 3 and 4 was cuz form was decreasing.  In fact, the last set was pretty bad form.  I just dont like doing heavy rows god dammit.  I felt the 135 and 185 in my upper back more so than the heavy weight.  I am thinking about dropping the weight and adding the reps again.
Pull ups are getting boring also.  I did in fact finish the rep scheme/volume, but it didnt look perfect.  It wasnt easy, so I feel form may have been altered OR I wasnt going up all the way.  As much as this shit bores me, I am not going up until I know its good to go.
I dont know if I am a fan of the T-bar, but I upped the reps.  What do you fucking know, I felt it.
Neutral grips I enjoyed!  I went heavier and made sure to get that full stretch.  I dont think pull ups or pulldowns are effective if you dont use a full rom.
Face pulls were new.  I did these cuz I am sick of doing the same old shit for posterior deltoids.  Not bad.  Had to use a staggered stance so I didnt pull myself to the cable rack.
Shrugs...wonderful as always.
Curls I said FUCK IT.  I had a good day yesterday with skull crushers cuz I wanted to test my strength, SO I did so here too.  I was still able to rep the 50s.  But fatigued on the 2nd set. Aww.   
Reverse curls were 1 set too many, but that was cuz I though 40lbs was going to burn me out towards the end.  Nope.

Everything went up except pullups and maybe the t-bars, but I dont know, I dont have that satisfied feeling.  Of course, my allergies have been terrible lately.  I am almost healed now, I just have all the phlem in my throat that I am CONSTANTLY coughing and swallowing.  Hence the "15 minutes" on the eliptical.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2006)

Active Rest

Prone Iso Abs
2 15 sec intervals
Then 2 more with hib extention 10 sec
Then 2 more with hip and arm extension  6 sec ( why was this hard today...oh yea)

Floor Bridge
2 15 second intervals with hip extension

Ball reverse crunch
3 sets of 20 reps with 30 sec RI, if that

Ball crunch with twist
4 sets, (2 each way) with 20 reps and 30 sec RI

Floor V-up
2 sets of 15 reps

Floor side crunches
4 sets (2 each side) of 15 reps.  Rest was time allotted for opposite side to complete reps

I had to do an overnight last night to watch these two scumbags steal.  Yay.  It threw my whole 2 days off.  However, when I got home I still had energy so I thought Id use it to do some core work.  No cramps!  Doing the Planks before the crunches seems to deter the cramping, hence the bloodflow increased to the abdominal area.  Good burn, but I wish I had my rope crunches for christ's sake.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Active Rest
> 
> Prone Iso Abs
> 2 15 sec intervals
> ...



Yeah, but your active rest seems alot more "active" than mine. Kinda mindless just workin on the eliptical, I do it cuz it's the easiest cardio I've ever done. What can I say, I'm a lazy bastard.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Apr 20, 2006)

I love seeing others do ATG squats, man. Welcome to the club. They suck ass, I know, but they're awesome. It's great you're trying them out. You'll definitely come to love them and you'll be glad you're doing it the right way. When you're looking for even more of a challenge, do them with a 5s pause at the bottom. That's tough. And don't worry about the weight you're doing. A friend of mine is a college football player who squatted 320x20. However, those were pansy squats. He won't even attempt my squats (ATG bottom) and I highly doubt he could even do 250 in this manner. Just goes to show you how different variations of the squat drastically change your actual strength.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 21, 2006)

*"Youll never believe what happened to me today"*

Legs

ATG (i dont like this expression) Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
155lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
165lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Deadlifts
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
155lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
165lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Leg Press for CALVES
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps

Seated Calf
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps

Treadmill for 13min
Eliptical for 12min

Yeah i am still doing light shit, but I gotta focus here.  And since my problems areas are squats and deads, I decided to do just those with an extra set and a little increase in weight from last time.
Squats were kinda easy.  I started to fatigue in my later sets, but JESUS, was I out of breath.  I felt like there was this cold ball in my throat preventing me from breathing normally.  It sucked, I tell you.  
Deads were no better.  I was shot after every set, nausiated.  But I knew it was just from breathing.  Once I caught my wind, I was fine and did another set.  ANyway, I didnt use straps for these weights and even this shit was slipping.  I finally felt the 'whole-body experience.'  I felt my forearms, hamstrings, erector spine.  Just not my upper back as I was told would happen.  I looked to my side every so often to watch my form, I know, not the best idea, but how else would I know?  ANd shit, it might as well bein those example vids displayed on this forum from time to time.  Anyway, no odd pains today. YAY!
Calves were dull as always.  I switched out the smith machine for a leg press and it wasnt that bad.  Full stretch on botht he seated and leg press.  Pretty good feel.  So, I guess calves werent as dull as I now look back. 
Cardio was kinda tough.  I cant set the incline up and the speed up for too long cuz the area where my shins meet my feet start to burn and burn bad.  Thats why, in case anyone is wondering, I do eliptical a lot.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Legs
> 
> ATG (i dont like this expression) Squats
> 135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
> ...




Haha, WTF, I think we really are on the same schedule, today is my leg day too.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2006)

*Switching it up*

Push

Bench Press
135lbs for 1 set, 14 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up completed)
225lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 6 reps--15sec rest, fired out 3 more reps

Standing Barbell Military
115lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
115lbs for 1 set, 9 reps (failed 10th)

Cable Fly
60lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Standing overhead dumbell press
35lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Rope Pushdown
70lbs for 12 reps, then 60lbs for 12 reps, then 50lbs for 12 reps  (no rest)

Jogged on Tread mill for 15mins
Eliptical w/out arms(?) for 5 min   Fuck this thing

Today was light, I know.  It was time for a change and holy shit.
Bench was supposed to be easy.  Well god dammit it wasnt.  I felt my arms fatigued on the 2nd set.  Oh and forget about the 3rd.  I honestly didnt think 225lbs was going to kick my ass.  Well now I can hardly sit down.
Standing military wasnt any better.  I couldnt do 12 on the first set, so I stuck with 10.  Kinda odd that 10 didnt go down towards the end.
Cable flies were nice.  Weight was reduced for the reps.
Standing dumbell was easier than I expected.  Due to the fact that my sorry ass was getting fatigued from other compound movments, I thought this would suffer the same fate.  It didnt.
Hise shrugs had to be rushed.
Same with pushdowns, but it was a pyramid, drop set.

Kind of suprised how shitty I was today.  I even started to laugh on my 3rd set of bench.  Even though I was weak, it was a good workout.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Push
> 
> Bench Press
> 135lbs for 1 set, 14 reps
> ...




How are those Hise Shrugs workin for ya? I've noticed you've been doin em for a while.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2006)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I love seeing others do ATG squats, man. Welcome to the club. They suck ass, I know, but they're awesome. It's great you're trying them out. You'll definitely come to love them and you'll be glad you're doing it the right way. When you're looking for even more of a challenge, do them with a 5s pause at the bottom. That's tough. And don't worry about the weight you're doing. A friend of mine is a college football player who squatted 320x20. However, those were pansy squats. He won't even attempt my squats (ATG bottom) and I highly doubt he could even do 250 in this manner. Just goes to show you how different variations of the squat drastically change your actual strength.




Well actually sometimes I do pause at the bottom but for only 2 secs.  I seem to be skyrocketing up with them, but now that I am dieting...no wait, actually, these + my volume should be sufficient for it.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> How are those Hise Shrugs workin for ya? I've noticed you've been doin em for a while.




Theyre good IF you get them in a good position on your back/shoulders.  Otherwise, the eccentric portion of the short lift feels like its scraping the skin off your collarbone.  If fact, my fisrt set on the last time I did these were uncomfortable, but the 2nd was like sleeping on Natural Floppy D tits.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2006)

Pull

Extra Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps
BW for 1 set, 10 reps, took a 15 sec rest, then got 2 more reps  (all sets were FULL ROM)

Yates Row
135lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
185lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
('jesus christ, my arms are tired.  from the pullups?')
185lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
('man, this sucks.  this shouldnt be this hard.  im feeling nothing. i want to leave')
185lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
('ugh, now I have gas.  this isnt going to be a good day.  No.  I am not leaving.  fuck this, ill see it through.  wait until the endorphins kick in and youll be fine...sucks that this was hard though')

Hammer Strength Iso Pull down
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps

T-bar row
2 plates for 3 sets, 12 reps (THERE THEY ARE!  ENDORPHIN RUSH!)

Face Pulls
80lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Smith Machine Behind-me Shrugs
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps

Unilateral Hammer curls on a incline bench (like a preacher)
35lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
35lbs for 1 set, 8-10 reps + 2 more to get 12reps assisted with other arm

Barbell pronated wrist curl (overhand)
2 10lbs on each side for 3 sets, 15, 15, 12 reps

Eliptical 15min

Today wasnt a good day.

For some reason I did pull ups first.  The first set was without grips. My hands were burning, so I used my Versas.  I know I know, but fuck it.  Anyway, full stretch from top to bottom and it got hard at the end.  But I HAD to finish my exercise.
Yates is fucked.  FUCK THIS WORKOUT.  I am done with this shit!  I am leaving barbells for a while until I get this aggravated with DBs and or cables.  I dont know what happened!  Where the FUCK did I lose it?  Ive been saying for so long that my back likes high reps and such, well HELLOOOO!  Hey back, where the hell were you on this one?  My arms were so fatigued.  And its NOT the fatigueness you feel from curls.
Pulldowns were easy.  I can go up in weight, but maybe I was just waiting for that 'second wind.'
And here it was!  When doing the T-bar I got the energy I deserved.  This was so much better than the Yates.  Makes me wonder if I should do 10min of cardio FIRST.  Ugh, I hate doing that though.
Face Pulls I think, were down this week.  Shouldve done 85lbs...not sure why I didnt on the 2nd set.
Smith Machine strikes again!  No burn though....what is going on today?!
Hammer curls were awesome!  I am thinking about getting rid of curls and pushdowns and doing an accessory day just for them.  I dont see why not, it will cut my push/pull days to JUST doing compounds and Ill have an extra day in the gym.
Wrist curls burned, finally.  For christ's sake.  They always do though and I just LOVE the way my forearms look after wards.

Eliptical was a god damn blast as always!

I have been backing off of the grips lately to get some grip strength back.  though on an accessory day, I can do some grip workouts, I still should limit the grips.  Only time I use them is for shrugs, deads, and pullups.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 27, 2006)

Leg
ATG Squat
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
175lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps

Deadlifts
170lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps

Lunge
45lbs in each hand for 2 sets, 8 reps each leg

Hamstring Curl
90lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
110lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Smith Machine Calf Raise
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (FULL ROM)

Seated Calf
1 25lb on each side 3 sets, 20 reps

Static Stretched Calfs

Treadmill for 10 min
Eliptical for 10 min
Cycle for 10min

Good day today Id say.  I went up in ATG squats and tore my boxers right off my ass.  Thank god it wasnt my shorts.  But jesus, was it loud.  I can go up again.  Form was good.
Same goes for Deads.  Still focusing on nothing but form.  I take this one more seriously, so thats why I stayed back 5lbs.
This was the first time Ive done lunges.  HOLY FUCKING SHIT.  Its a bitch on your grip and balance.  Getting your leg back in a proper manner is kind of a battle while focusing on weight, the other leg, good tempo, not stepping out too far, etc.  I didnt know what to start with, but 45lbs kicked my ass.  This was almost a cardio workout.
I got sidetracked by talking to 'Allison.'  So I did 90lbs then straight into 110lbs to raise the HR back up.  Got a bood burn towards the end.
Calfs were nothing new.  I focused on full stretch top and bottom.  Heavy weight + low reps means nothing without proper reps.  And boy oh boy did I get them.  
Seated calfs were the opposite.  I was only going to do 2 sets.  I mean, my first set had me struggling, but the 2nd was so fucking easy, I had to do a 3rd. Weird.
Cardio was assisted with a caffienated drink, so it was much more enjoyable.  Caffeine before cardio helps tons in the motivation department.


----------



## AKIRA (May 1, 2006)

Push
Ripped Force drink for energy

Flat Dumbell Press
80lbs for 1 set, 15 reps
85lbs for 1 set, 15 reps (warm up completed)
110 for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps (failed 11th)
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps (failed 10th)

Standing Barbell Military
115lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 2 sets, 10 reps

Cable Fly
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (form was starting to go on 2nd set, last 3 reps)
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps

Standing Dumbell overhead press
35lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Hise Shrugs
235lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Small Muscle milk pack

15min on eliptical
15min on treadmill
10min on cycle

So much for staples huh?  I removed Bench and went back to my roots.
Dumbell presses were hard.  However, I dont remember repping this much weight.  I cant say it was good or bad, but 110lbs was not completed fully, so Nick, do this weight again.  You reading this?  Do this fucking weight again.
The overhead press was easier than last week, thats for sure.  However, it may be due to the possibility that my triceps werent as fired from the dumbells as they may had been from bench?  Certainly possible.  I hate struggling on a barbell with 35s, dammit.
Cable flies I love compared to dumbells.  I went up 5lbs this week.  I believe last time I repped these, I was using 60s.  Or wait no...last time I did these I did do 65lbs but less reps...shit, I dont know, for those who care look it up.
Standing Dumbells were finally easier!  Last time I did this weight for reps, it was a bitch.  40s here I come.
Hise Shrugs went up 10, but I am not sure if I want to go up anymore.  I mean, I could, but since this movement is so short, fatigue and bad form may be hard to identify, so Ill stay with 235 until its unreasonably easy.  Oh yeah, I tried doing a gorilla hang on each arm while I was over here.  I went up about 2 secs on each side.  Grip Strength is coming back, yo!

Trying to diet so more cardio today than usual.

Notice something about today's workout?  No arm work.  I am gonna try doing an "Accessory" day this week with some arm work, forearms, grips, core.  I dont see why not, but Ill make a thread about it in training.


----------



## AKIRA (May 2, 2006)

Pull at myself

Close grip pullups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
25lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps
same weight weight 1 set, 6 reps

T-bar Row
2 plates + 10lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
2 plates + 2 10lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Lat Pulldown
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
170lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
165lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Neutral Grip cable row
150lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps (failed 11th)

Face Pulls
85lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Dumbell Shrugs
110lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

IsoPure No carb drink.

Eliptical 30 min
Treadmill 7 min

First Pull day with no barbell rows and YAY.
Well, I guess 25lbs was too hard to rep out.  I fell behind with this weight.  I suppose I can keep with it without dropping the weight, I mean am I suppose to dangle 2 10s?
T-bar rows were nice with a capital e.  The initial lift is a bit weird though.  I feel like these target the upper back better and I do feel it, but it looks like a high row from the mirror.
Now what the fuck is going on with lat pulldowns.  Why is every god damn lat pulldown machine different?  This damn thing was HARD.  Plus, it went up in 15lb intervals with a seperate weight that you can put on the stack...ill assume its 5lbs.  Anyway, I didnt like this.  Id like to incorporate Hammer pulldowns period, but I cant go wide with them due to their weird handles.
Cable rows were great!  I had great form and I think thats what did it (you dont say).  I started to fatigue towards the end, so 150 is a good weight thus far on THIS machine.
Facepulls went back up to 85lbs.  I can go to 90 Id say.
Dumbell Shrugs were a bit tough.  I was pausing a bit more I think OR I was pausing a bit more at the last reps more so than the first ones.  In other words, maybe in the past I paused for a second on the first few reps, but as I fatigued, I didnt pause as long as the first reps.  Who cares, I did this time.


----------



## MCx2 (May 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I can keep with it without dropping the weight, I mean am I suppose to dangle 2 10s?




I do, all the time.


----------



## AKIRA (May 3, 2006)

Leg

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps (warming up)
185lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Deadlift
175lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Unilateral Leg Press(?)
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps each

Horizontal Calf Press
210lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
230lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

15min on treadmill

Jesus Christ Superstar.
My warm up squats were tearing me down before the workout squats and I dont get it.  I mean, Ive BEEN doing 135lbs with no problem.  But this time I was screwed.  In any case, 185lbs is up and even though it was a pain in the ass, Ill go up.  I think today was just a energy deficient day.
Deads were kinda the same story.  At the gym I was at I was able to watch my form.  Picture fucking perfect.  
I was about to say screw it and just do calves but I threw in the leg press that I can do one leg at a time.  This isnt your ordinary leg press.  The press has a platform for each leg and the extension goes straight out rather that up at an angle (like more traditional leg presses).
The calf machine was kind of a take off of a standing calf.  Its kind of nice really and it forces you to focus on the full ROM or else you wont get shit from it.
I was too tired to do cardio.  It was more of "walk it off" cardio session.


----------



## AKIRA (May 5, 2006)

Accessory Day

Towel-added pull ups
BW for 1 set, 8 reps
BW for 1 set, 6 reps
BW for 1 set, 8 reps

Standing alternating dumbell curls
25lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
45lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
55lbs for 1 set, 6 reps

Preacher Hammer Curls
40lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

Reverse Curls
40lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Close Grip Smith Machine Bench
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 15 reps
1 plate and a 10 on each side, for 1 set, 12 reps
2 plates for 1 set, 8 reps
2 plates and a 25 on each side, 6 reps

SkullCrushers
106lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
116lbs for 1 set, 8 reps

Supinated Grip Cable Pushdown
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Dumbell Static Holds
55lbs, 65lbs, 75lbs were all held for 20 sec
85lbs for 2 sets, 10 sec (about to fail from there)

Barbell Reverse wrist curls
Just the bar for 1 set, 25 reps

Barbell Wrist curls
95lbs for 1 set, 25 reps

Glute Bridge
2 sets for 15 sec

Glute Bridge w/hip abduction
2 sets for 10 secs

Prone-Iso Ab w/hip abduction (Planks)
2 sets on each working leg for 10 sec each

Stand on one leg on a Half-Ball
10sec on left leg, 5sec on right

Ball Crunch
2 sets of 20 reps

Rope Crunches
120lbs for 2 sets, 20 reps

Treadmill 30min

I know, I know, today was a big day, but believe it or not, it wasnt any longer than other days.
I finally tried the towel pullups for grip strength and holy shit.  My fingers were killing me!  I liked this and will do it again.
I went into biceps right after the pull ups and the dumbell curls were just ok.
Hammers were just ok too.  Starting to fatigue on the last rep, but thats to be expected.
Reverse curls were just a finisher.  It was kinda light but there was a burn and I wanted to go from biceps, to biceps/brachilias, to brachilias.
Ruh Roh!  Did someone read the new CG Bench on a Smith Machine Thread in Training?  You bet your genital warts, I did!  Something I noticed about it.  The hardest weight ended up pushing against me and thus, moving the bench I placed under the smith machine further back.  Luckily, I was only doing 2 sets and it didnt move too far back.
Skull Crushers were awesome as usual.  Shit, to think I used to be so strong at curls, now its reversed.
The pushdowns were down with my palms up and its a good variation, but pushdowns to me are just fucking boring.  Thank god it was the last exercise.
I tried some dumbells to hold rather than plates.  Took me a while to find a decent weight to challenge myself, but I may have been fatigued up tot he 85lbs.  Eh, well, now I know where to start.  20sec is always the goal.
Forearm curls, both movements, were just icing on the cake.  I didnt want to leave anything else on the table, so HAH.

Core workouts are always odd.  I started out doing Glute Bridges then moved on by lifting my leg.  Its being abducted away from my body so, NO, its not extended.
Iso-Abs are always tough.  I started out doing hip abductions rather than work up to them.  Plus, in the past I EXTENDED 1 hip rather than abducting.  Abducting is a progression.
I went ahead and through some balance in here cuz this half ball thing was available and I had so, why not.  Its harder than you think.  Shit, try doing a one legged squat on this bitch.  Better get ready for embarrassment.
Crunches were the same, felt a lil cramping at the end.
Ropes wouldve been heavier but cuz of the cramps I felt, I was careful.

Treadmill was a rock steady pace.  I didnt feel like getting on the eliptical cuz I always do.

Looking forward to taking the next 2 days off.


----------



## AKIRA (May 7, 2006)

Prolly broke my hand.  So I am fucked.  

Stay tuned.


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Prolly broke my hand.  So I am fucked.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Well, I'm glad you didn't! Get that thing healed up and back in the weight room.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2006)

Leg (the only thing I can do)

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps(warm up)
195lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Leg Extensions
100lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Hamstring Curl Machine
100lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Smith Machine Calf Raise
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps

Treadmill for 20min
Cycle for 12 min

I was going to split todays workout, but with my hand I cant come back to do Deads...no matter what kind they are.
I lowered the warm up reps from 15 to 12 and I am glad I did.  I was less fatigued, but this shit was HARD.  I wanted to quit on the last set around the 7th rep.  So, NICK, I know you read your fucking blogs over, do this weight again.  REPEAT IT.
I wanted to do a Leg Press machine, but I didnt feel like moving a shit load of plates on and off the machine with one arm, so I did extensions.  100lbs was a bit light, but I sat up this time instead of back.  Nice variation and its supposed to put you in a stronger, safer position.  In any case, I decided to just burn em.
Same thing for the hams.  Burn em.
Calfs were down an exercise but up in weight.  I really didnt want to lose motivation in doing cardio, so I just did my best for the weight that was used.  best as in, no cheating, all the way up and down.

I am down to 214lbs.


----------



## AKIRA (May 13, 2006)

*Here we go again*

Push after hand injury

Flat DB press
60lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up, hand feels ok)
130lbs for 1 set, 8 reps, failed 9th
120lbs for 1 set, 8 reps, failed 9th
120lbs for 1 set, 7 reps, failed 8th

Standing overhead barbell press
115lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Cable chest fly
80lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps, bad form on 9 and failed 10th

Standing overhead DB press
45lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Eliptical for 13min
Cycle for 10 min

Well today was fucking scrambled.
I had no intention on failing anywhere.  I didnt think 130lbs was going to be heavy, but it sure was.  So much it took its toll on the 120s.  God dammit.  Good lift though.
The military press was accomplished, but damn was it hard.  The 3rd set was tough to complete.  Ill go up but maybe 5lbs on each side if I want to do 10 reps of it.
Chest fly was also difficult.  I MEANT to do 60lbs but every machine...cable machine is different.  80 seemed lgiht enough but nope.  Afterwards, I remembered doing 60-65lbs on the other gym's cable.  See...its different.
The db military was tough on the last set, last reps, but it was done.  50s will be done next.

For some reason I have a shin splint in my left leg.  Who the fuck knows where it came from, but thats why the treadmill wasnt done.  Plus, I had NO mp3 player so cardio was so fucking boring, it was cut short.

Oh yeah, I am shitting constantly.  Two big helpings yesterday, one pile today and I feel one brewing now.  Matrix Rx to thank?


----------



## AKIRA (May 15, 2006)

Pull

Dumbell Rows
60lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warmup completed)
100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (you guys know thats each hand yes?)

Chin Ups
BW for 1 set, 1 reps
BW for 2 sets, 7 reps 

Wide Grip Cable seated Row
140lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Hammer Strength "Iso Pulldown"
1 plate and a 25 for 3 sets, 12 reps

'Face' Pulls (see description)
75lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
90lbs for 1 set, 14 reps

Dumbell Shrug
105lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Eliptical for 30min

Dumbell Rows were done bending over the rack.  I find that doing them on a bench is uncomfortable for me.  It give me that feeling of being upside down, thus is a distraction.
Chinups...were shitty.  My biceps were stiff as hell and I knew I was in trouble.  Shit, I could of done 10 reps on the 1st set, but I knew the next sets would suffer.  Well they did anyway.  I even used the Versa straps to hopefully divert some attention away from grip and back into the workout.
The seated rows were done with a bar that regularly used for cable pulldowns.  Its the only wide bar found with a notch in the center for the clips.  Anyway, light weight...started to fatigue at the last reps though.  Ill only go up 5lbs, but chances are, next time I do Pull, Ill do some different exercise.
Now I do not like pulldowns, but hammer strength machines I like.  However, there arent any pulldowns with a wide grip.  So I did what I could.  I used a neutral grip on the farthest gripping point (there was no where else and I had to use a neutral).  When I was at full flexion, the bars were outside shoulder width, so it wasnt all that wide...but wider than the chin up grip.
OK THIS IS WHERE I NEED SOME LABEL ADVICE.  I figured out face pulls are basically a chin up on a pulldown machine.  What I am doing is setting up a cable point like an upright row, only the handle or rope is in front of my shoulders.  I then pull the handle/rope to my face.  To tell you the truth, the term face pull makes better sense in THIS movement than on the pulldown machine...but anyway, whats the REAL name?
Shrugs were done with heavy weight + higher reps.  Not used to this and I think my rom shortened during the last reps.  I took notice to this and did the best I could.

My shin still hurts so I stuck with the eliptical.  Going forward for 5 min, then backward for another 5 min..repeat.


----------



## AKIRA (May 17, 2006)

Legs

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
195lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Deadlift
195lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps

Hamstring Curl
110lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

15minutes on eliptical
15minutes on treadmill

Well working out with someone SUCKS.  I mean someone I tried to train the same time I wanted to workout.  And it was a girl who never works out.  God damn it was tiring.

Squats are getting easy.  I read what I put last time about doing this weight again, so I did.  And its time to evolve.
Deadlifts are the same thing, time to move on.
Leg Press were easy too, I was getting frustrated with the time I was spending with my friend.  You really cant train someone the same time you workout.  SUCKS.
Hamstring curl...same fucking story, too easy.
I skipped calves cuz my left leg is having a shin splint that still hurts, so straight to cardio we went.

All in all, it wasnt a bad day.  I did what I said I was going to and am glad to move on, but I go sidetracked that I felt like today wasnt a good workout.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2006)

Accessory Day

Overhead tricep extention w/cambered, weighted bar
50lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
60lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Skull Crushers
66lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed)
106lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
116lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps + 1 rep assisted

Dip (kinda Machine)
2 plates plus a 10 on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps

Unilateral high cable tricep extention to the side, supinated grip
40lbs for 1 set, 12 reps each hand
50lbs for 1 set, 12 reps each hand

Towel Pull Ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps (failed 8th)

Incline DB curls
30lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Alternating standing hammer curls
35lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
30lbs for 1 set, 8 reps

Seated Calf
1 plate for 1 set, 15 reps (warm up completed)
2 plates for 3 sets, 12 reps

Rope Crunch
100lbs for 1 set, 20 reps
110lbs for 1 set, 20 reps
120lbs for 1 set, 20 reps
130lbs for 1 set, 20 reps

Eliptical for 10 min
Treadmill  "   "
Cycle     "   "

Isopure no carb drink

Well today seemed like it would never end.  But it wasnt all bad, I just wasnt motivated.  Ill explain some workouts..

SkullCrushers were awesome.  God damn I am strong.  And ugly.
The machine I did for dips is half dips, half bench.  In other words, on one side you do dips, while on the other side its bench.  So when you push down on the dip side, the other side goes up...get it?  I focused on not bending over recruiting my chest and shoulders and just sat straight up.  
The next workout can be described as doing a high cable bicep 'posing' curl.  Only you do it one arm at a time and one arm pulls the opposite side.  E.G.  Right arm is pulling weight from the left, end of movement leaves the elbow at full extention.

Towel pull ups got easier, slightly...but every other bicep workout suffered.  I mean I was SO tight in my biceps after this that I thought about saying fuck this and move on.  So thats why the other workouts appear odd.

I did calfs cuz yesterday I didnt have time to.  I wish I had done them on a leg press rather than the fucking seated...

And yes it seems like I did a lot of crunches, but I hardly rested in between and I didnt know if Id cramp up if I didnt do the lighter weights first.

So fuck you.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2006)

*Max Bench & Max Overhead Press*

1 cup of coffee

Activation Warm ups..

Scarecrows
8lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (each hand)

Reverse scarecrows
8lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (each hand)

Shoulder circles (?)
10lbs for 1 set, 15 reps, counter clock wise (each hand)

Ball Crunch
2 sets, 20 reps

Specific Warmups into Workout...

Flat Barbell Bench
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps, no rest
185lbs for 1 set, 5 reps, no rest
225lbs for 1 set, 4 reps, 30s rest
245lbs for 1 set, 3 reps, 60s rest
265lbs for 1 set, 2 reps, 60s rest
315lbs for 1 set, 1 rep, 60s rest
335lbs for 1 set, 1 rep, 90s rest
355lbs for 2 sets, ASSISTED 1 REP, 90s rest
315lbs for 1 set, 1 rep, 2 assisted

Barbell overhead military press
135lbs for 1 set, 4 reps, 60s rest
155lbs for 1 set, 3 reps, 60s rest
175lbs for 1 set, 1 failed rep, 90s rest
165lbs for 1 set, 1 rep

Flat Dumbell Press
110lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Standing Overhead Dumbell Press
50lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Flat Dumbell Fly
50lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

Hise Shrugs
245lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Ripped Force

15min on treadmill
15min on cycle
15min on eliptical

Th max bench went down which was expected.  Not by much though.  Makes me wonder if I coulda done more if I had slept better, ate better yesterday, had a better spot, eh...just excuses.  So my max is now in between 345~350lbs.  I shoulda just went up by 5 lbs after 335lbs to get a better reading, but I was too impatient.  I guess I am pleased, I weigh 214lbs and still push over 315lbs.
The overhead barbell press is kind of flawed.  Two maxes in one day?  I am not so sure.  Especially after being so fatigued to not bench 315lbs on flat bench after I was done maxing.  Not much to say about it, but 165lbs is the heaviest Ive done.  It woulda been higher though had I started with THIS exercise rather than bench...but bench is what I cared about today.
I was going to do 115lbs for dumbells, but I exerted a lot of strength today and last week I think I tried repping 120 and it was surprisingly hard, so I played it safe.  Not bad though.
50lb DB standing press was easy for some reason.  I expected to fail...hmm.
Flies were decent.  I dont like flies, but...
I am starting to like hise shrugs.  Now that I am piling on the weight and its no longer uncomfortable on my shoulders, it has become a fav.  Thanks goes out to...Nick+?  Was that his name?

I ate like shit yesterday, so I piled on the caffeine and hit the cardio area.  
Anyway, thats all.


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2006)

Pull

Lat Pulldown
40lbs for 1 set, 15 reps
60lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Pullups
BW for 1 set, 10 reps  (all that was warm up)

Weighted pull ups
35lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps, 7th was bad but done, failed 8th

Dumbell Unilateral Rows
105lbs each hand for 3 sets, 8 reps

T-Bar Row
2 plates for 1 set, 12 reps
2 plates + 25 for 2 sets, 10 reps

Cable Neutral Grip row
140lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
150lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Face Pulls
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Dumbell Shrugs
115lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Muscle Milk

Eliptical for 20min

Today was hard cuz I was TIRED.  Hardly any sleep.  I had to get up early for a client, i had the shits, and I was a tad hung over.

Weighted Pullups was 10lbs down but the reps were 2 up.  BUT it wasnt as wide as usual.  Kinda a "in-between" grip.
The rows were hard as hell.  It was tough as shit to maintain good form, especially with my left arm.  This weight must remain for now.
I threw out doing another set of pulldowns for another set of rows.  And T-bars was it.  This was a little light.  Ill go up 10lbs.
Cable rows were normal.
Face pulls went up a little, gonna go for 95lbs next time.  I finally felt some burn this time.
Shrugs were hard too.  Fatigued at this point.

Cardio was short.  I had to shit and was tired.


----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2006)

Legs

ATG Squats
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warmup)
205lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Deadlifts
205lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Smith Machine Calf Raise
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (warmup)
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
2 plates and a 25 on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 14 reps

Treadmill for 17min
Eliptical for 12min

Fucking Trevor.  What a god damn bullshitter.  Why is he always trying to up one me?  Enough already with what you SAy you can lift.  Just leave the bullshit at home with your tub of shit girlfriend.
Yep, I was distracted.  I wanted to just do squats/dead/calves, but I forgot to do 4 sets for squats and when I realized that when doing deads, I just said fuck it.  I couldnt stand this asshole.  Doing my weight too as fast as he can, rounding his back.  What a jerk.  ANd this is a friend.
Anyway, I dropped the reps to 10 and upped the weight farther than I have been progressing.  Ill go to 225 next time.  
Same goes for deads.
Calves I paid closer attention to, regardless of this bullshitter.  Good lifts here.
Cardio was distracted cuz Id rather listen to my mp3 than listen to him.  God damn, this kid is so much better when I hear his bullshit when we drink.
Speaking of bullshitters...Ive got one calling now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 30, 2006)

Push
Redline Energy Drink (strongest one Ive ever taken)

Active warm ups:

Scarecrow
10lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Reverse Scarecrows
10lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Shoulder circles
8lbs for 1 set, 10 circles..then the other way for the same volume

Reverse Stability Ball Bridge
1 set, for 10 reps, 3 sec hold

Ball crunch
3 sets of 12 reps

Workout..

Decline BB Press
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up completed)
275lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Standing Overhead BB Press
140lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Incline DB Fly
40lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Standing Overhead DB press
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Hise Shrugs
275lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Small Muscle Milk

Eliptical for 30 min

A weekend of drinking and bad dieting took its toll today. 275lbs for decline shouldnt had been as hard as it was.  I did it, I fired through it, but it was still a bit tough.  Maybe it was my warm ups.  I dont do decline as much as I used to, so finding a good warm up set was a hunt.
Now, I dont know what to say about my Military.  I believe I used to do 135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps...Ill have to look back.  If I DID used to do that, than today was a good day on this.
I took it easy on Incline flies cuz I didnt know where to start.  I can go up.
Standing overhead DBs were odd.  My balance was throwing me off today, making the 50s hard.  However, I couldve been fatigued at this point, so who the fuck knows.  NOTICE, I am sure some people wonder why I do two shoulder dominated compound workouts.  I assure you, I know it maybe overkill, but I just dont want to drop it.  I hate doing raises of any sort cuz they are too fucking boring.  HOWEVER, I do like switching shit up, so maybe I am going to have to just drop the DB pressing for once and do some sort of raises.  But they are working..
I jumped up on Hises.  275lbs was kinda tough.  Form was off, so this weight must remain for now.


----------



## AKIRA (May 31, 2006)

Pull

BW Wide grip pull ups
First 3 are with no Grips
BW for 3 sets, 5 reps (warm up)
35lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
35lbs for 1 set, 7 reps, failed 8th

DB Row
105lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

T-Bar Row
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps

Hammer Iso-Pulldown
3 plates for 1 set, 4 reps (eek!)
2 plates and a 35 for 1 set, 6 reps (immediatley following last set)
same weight for 1 set, 5 reps, lost grip, did another 2 reps
same weight for 1 more set, this time Unilateral.  5 reps on right arm, lost grip, did 2 more reps...same story with the left arm, only I could only do 1 more rep after i lost grip.

Face Pulls
95lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

DB Shrug
115lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps, each rep held for 2 seconds

15min on eliptical

Today wasnt bad.  I switched the routine up.  I did 1 vertical exercise, followed by 2 horizontals, then 1 vertical.  I think thats why the Hammer Pulldowns were so bad.  I was fatigued and I wanted to do heavy weight?  What the fuck was I thinking?
Face pulls can go up.
Nothing else to report.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 2, 2006)

Legs

ATG Squats
BW squats for 2 sets, 12 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up completed)
215lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Deadlifts
215lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

DB Lunge
45lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
40lbs for 1 set, 8 reps

Hamstring Curl
120lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Carbo Force Drink

Calf Raise using Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 14 reps
4 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
5 plates on each side for 1 set, 9 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps

Seated Calf
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps

20min on eliptical
10min on treadmill

Today was a good day.
Squats were hard at first, then got easier.  Funny how these fuckers get you so out of breath unlike other movements.  Could it be because theres more muscle involved...?  Eh? Ehhhh?  Fuck yes.
Deads were easy, but god damn my grip was slipping.  I started to wonder if it would affect the Lunges...
..AND IT FUCKING DID.  My poor fingers hurt when I used the 40lbs.  I went down cuz 45lbs was making me unbalanced and I kept feeling a pinch on the very top of my ass crack.  Nope, no zits, no hairs, no skid marks...so if Ifeel pain in an odd place with no other reasons...I HAD to drop some weight.
Curls were easy.  Time to go up.
Calfs were fun today.  I decided to just rock out with my cock out and slap on some serious weight...and keep it going!  Normally seated calfs are done with higher reps with 2 plates.
NOT TODAY.  I kept the reps kinda up with extra weight.

I am fucking awesome.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 3, 2006)

Accessory Day

Reverse Ball Bridge
5 sets of 5 second holds

Glute Bridge
2 sets each side held for 20 sec each

V-up w/medicine ball twists
4 sets done until too much burn

Reverse Crunch w/twists
3 sets of 10 reps

Rope Crunch
120lbs for 1 set, 20 reps
130lbs for 2 sets, 20 reps

Gorilla Hangs
8 sec on my right arm, 9 sec on left
less than 4 sec on each arm on the second try

Static Holds
100lbs for 15 sec
105lbs for 15 sec
110lbs for 15 sec, 2 sets

Reverse Wrist Curl
50lbs for 3 sets, 20 reps

BB Wrist Curl
115lbs for 3 sets, 20 reps

Cycle for 15min
Treadmill for 15min

Precision Protein Drink

Today was mostly a core day.  My arms were still sore, so I didnt do any.  
All the core work was pretty ordinary.  No cramping.
Gorilla Hangs were HARD.  I couldnt even do the second set without immediate failure, although, I switched my grip around so when I started to hang, I turned...and thus, it kinda hurt.
The static holds were pretty tough.  The last set was hard as hell and my left hand fatigued.
My wrist curls were fun and made my arms look AWESOME.

To those of you who think wrist curls are useless, fuck off.  Almost every shirt a guy wears that shows arm skin is yep your forearms.  So why not make them shine?  

Oh yeah, cardio sucked.  What a surprise.


----------



## NMOY (Jun 4, 2006)

awesome stuff. Any recent pics you wanna show off?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 4, 2006)

NMOY said:
			
		

> awesome stuff. Any recent pics you wanna show off?




Holy shit.  I forgot.  Ever since I learned how to add my hyperlink to my journal, I havent put up the other link to my Myspace account.

Ill try to get it up asap.  Plenty of pics.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 5, 2006)

*What a fucking lousy day..*

PUSH

Incline BB Press
135lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
245lbs for 1 set, 7 reps
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps + 2 assisted
same weight for 1 set, 4 reps + 2 assisted

Standing Overhead BB press
145lbs for 1 set, 5 reps..failed 6th
135lbs for 1 set, 4 reps...failed 5th

Standing overhead DB press
50lbs for 1 set, 10 reps ( shouldve stayed here )
55lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps..failed 8th

Underhand Cable Crossover
70lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps
60lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Eliptical for 25min

TODAY WAS THE WORST DAY IVE HAD IN A LONG TIME.  
Sure, I went to bed at what, 5am?  But I slept until 1:40pm!!!  Nutrition?  Not too much different than usual.
I looked at my incline from 4 months ago...no fucking way this shouldve been hard...but it was.
The Barbell Military was discontinued.  I was so pissed that this weight was that hard.  I suppose the incline took some toll out of this, but jesus, it felt hard...no, actually it FELT ..odd.
I jumped into the DB overhead press and there it was again.  An odd feeling.  My core was off!  Constant wobbling.  God dammit!!!!  I was so pissed today.
Cable crossovers with done with my palms up..and the cables were set on the BOTTOM.  SO, if a person were to do this workout and bend their elbows, they would be doing bicep curls.  But I didnt.  I love this movement, it almost naturally makes you chest automatically flex at the end of each movement.

As far as cardio, I have gotten pretty good at it.  I didnt run out of breath or cramp up.  I guess thats good.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 6, 2006)

Which gym do you go to mostly? Stuart or St. Lucie? I'm thinking of switching teams.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Which gym do you go to mostly? Stuart or St. Lucie? I'm thinking of switching teams.



Stuart.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 6, 2006)

Pull

Pull Ups
BW wide grip for 1 set, 8 reps
BW medium grip for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up completed)

Typewriters (new)
4 sets of 6 twists, failed after that

Negative Pullups
4 sets of 4 reps  

Dumbell Rows Unilateral (pretty much always)
100lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
105 for 2 sets, 8 reps

T-Bar Rows
3 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps

Face Pulls
100lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

DB shrugs (NO STRAPS)
100lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

15min of treadmill

Today was full of new pullup shit.
Typewriters are, well, fucking hard with a capital FUCK.  The form was mostly off, so I tried my best to do it right, but its going to take a lot of practice, but fucking A, it was FUN!
Now the negatives were just a bitch, clear and simple.  I used a platform to jump off of for the concentric part and controlled the decent as slow as I could.  The best I did was like my first 3 reps.  They were about 5 seconds.  The rest were 3-4 seconds.
I started 5lbs lighter for rows cuz I thought my arms were shot to shit.  Well, they werent, but I didnt go any higher.
T-bars werent affected either.
Face pulls are up again 5 lbs!  The rack no longer goes up in 5lb intervals so I have to go up 10lbs from here on out.
I didnt want to go get my straps again, so I tried to do shrugs without straps the best I could.  I lost interest at this point anyway, so you can imagine how hard it was to even do 15min of cardio.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 7, 2006)

Unilateral Leg day

ATG Squats
BW for 2 sets, 15 reps (warm up)

Barbell Lunges
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps on each leg

Sumo Deadlifts
185lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps

Unilateral Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
3 plates "      "     "    for 2 sets, 10 reps

Unilateral calf raise using leg press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps

Unilateral Seated Calf Raise
1 plate for 3 sets, 12 reps

30min on treadmill

If anyone has never tried BB Lunges, let me warn you, its a bit awkward.  Shit, the first 2 sets were very hard to control, hence the weight used.  Plus, I ran out of breath faster than you can "go fuck yourself with a cactus."  It really felt like cardio, hence the low reps.
Sumos (and the BW squats) deadlifts were the only movements I did using both legs.  I used light weight to make sure I can do it.  I can go up.  
One leg at a time on the leg press was a big BITCH.  Oh my god was this fucking hard.  I tried to go down all the way on each rep.  Some I did, others...
I didnt like doing the calves one at a time.  Not sure why, perhaps too heavy?  The seated calves werent as bad as the leg press, so quite possibly.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 9, 2006)

Accessory Day

Gorilla hangs
10 seconds on right arm, 8 seconds on left
Less than 4 seconds on the second try for each arms

Pinch Grip 
2 45s?  NOPE.
2 35s?  NOPE.

Static Holds
105lbs for each hand, 15 seconds
115lbs for each hand, 15 seconds for the first 3 sets, then 12 seconds for the next 2

Barbell Wrist Curls
135lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps

Reverse BB wrist curls
55lbs for 2 sets, 20 reps

Static Holds
75lbs for 4 sets, 15 seconds each

15min on eliptical
18min on treadmill
13:30min on cycle

Today was basically a cardio/grip day.
Gorilla Hangs were up 2 seconds.  Yay.  Then they went back down just like last week.
Pinch Grips were abandoned, they were that bad.  I just couldnt get a grip on either 45s or 35s.  It was pretty damn bad.  I wouldve gone to 25s, but they arent exactly 'grip friendly.'
Static holds were done with 30seconds of rest in between sets.  I did them one arm at a time, seated.  That way if I dropped them, it wouldnt be so loud or destructive.
Wrist curls were basic.  I thought I might as well throw them in, then I went straight back to statics to finish off my forearms.
The 75lb intervals were done with no rest.  Well, the rest consisted of the left arm resting while the right arm worked, switch, the right arm rested while the left arm worked, switch, etc.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 12, 2006)

Pull

Pullups
Wide Grip BW for 1 set, 6 reps
Medium Grip BW for 1 set, 6 reps (warm up)

Typewriters
4 sets of BW, 1st one was knees, 2nd was straight legs, last 2 were knees...until failure

Negative Pullups
4 sets of 5 reps...4 sec drops

Dumbell Rows
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

T-Bar row
3 plates + 2 10lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Face Pulls
110lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Preacher EZ bar curl
86lbs for 1 set, 10 reps  'centered' grip
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps   'wider' grip

Unilateral Preacher Hammer Negative-based curls
25lbs for each arm, first 3 reps were done without assistance WITH a 5 second drop.  When I needed to use other arm, I then did 2 5 second drops.
This was done twice.  (see description)

Protein mix...Golds made it.  half muscle milk  half IDS

Eliptical for 30min

Today EVERYTHING went up.  Yippie!
Typewriters were done with stricter form.  I still dont have this down good yet, but I was harder on myself with the form.  I did it with bending my knees and I thought it was easy, so I straightened my legs out for the 2nd set.  Too hard...back to bending knees.  Even then it was hard.  I guess I did like 8 twists...then down to 4(?)
Negatives were up 1 rep.  I can do more, but...shit, I dont know.  I wanted to rest god dammit.  So I did 4 sets instead of 3.
I went up despite my soreness in my arms with rows.  I dont understand why it was so easy.  I was watching myself for compensations, but it was a simple as it gets.  Ill go up 5 lbs.  115lbs has got to be hard after doing pullups.
T-bar rows went up and its plenty hard.  Form was falling off with a fast pace towards the end of the reps.  This weight will stay.
Face pulls went up.  I can go up again, but I am starting to find myself having to lean back a lot to compensate for the 'rocking.'
I threw in some biceps.  Preacher curls are as basic as it gets.
Now the hammer curls I did like this.  I would curl, one arm at a time just like any other normal preacher hammer curl.  Only after doing a concentric, Id focus on the eccentric.  Id repeat until I needed to use my un-working arm for the concentric, but the eccentric was ll one arm.  When it dropped too fast, thats when I quit.  I did 5-6 reps on each arm.  They were fucked.

Cardio was less intense today.  I usually go faster ont he eliptical, but today I just paced myself.  I was drained.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 14, 2006)

*Round 2*

Push

Incline BB Press
135lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 5 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 4 reps (warm up completed.  30sec rest inbetween sets)
245lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Standing Overhead BB Press
145lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 4 reps, failed 5th
135lbs for 1 set, same reps

Flat DB Fly
55lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 rep

Unilateral Lateral cable raise
40lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
30lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Hise Shrugs
275lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Skull Crushers w/EZ bar
126lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps assisted, when?  I dont know.

Rope Pushdown
130lbs for 10 reps, then 110lbs for 10 reps, then 90lbs for 10 reps, then 70lbs for 10 reps
Tried it again, starting at 120lbs for 8 reps, 100lbs for 4 reps (failed the rest)

Half IDS, Half Muscle Milk drink

15min on treadmill

I DID IT.  245lbs is no longer a problem.  AND I have been off the Matrix Rxs for like 4 days before todays accomplishment.  So.  Last week was I suppose just a bad day.
Overhead Press suffered though.  I will do these FIRST next time.
Flies were hard.  I didnt fail on my 3rd set, I just was fatigued.  I was pretty tired at this point and had little to no carbs before my workout...
I know.  I know!  Lateral raises?  They still suck.  Variety, my brothers.
Hise were hard.  275 seems to be a decent weight for now.
In light of doing some heavy/hard bicpes on the pull day, I decided to do triceps today.  My first set was fine, but I felt tight at the 8th rep, so I knew it would affect me on the next set.  I asked for a spot and the guy helped on, I guess, EVERY rep.  The pace was constant, but god dammit.
I drop set my last tricep workout.  Kinda nice ending.  I couldnt even do my second set, I was so wiped.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> In light of doing some heavy/hard bicpes on the pull day, I decided to do triceps today.  My first set was fine, but I felt tight at the 8th rep, so I knew it would affect me on the next set.  I asked for a spot and the guy helped on, I guess, EVERY rep.  The pace was constant, but god dammit.
> I drop set my last tricep workout.



Why do most people not know how to spot? It seems pretty basic to me, but then again I do use my brain. 

Have you noticed a difference on and off the Matrix??

Anyway, lookin good on the Incline Press.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2006)

*Been a while huh*

Push

Standing overhead BB press
65lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up done Id say)
145lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Weighted Dips
BW for 1 set, 10 reps
1 plate for 1 set, 10 reps
2 plates for 2 sets, 8 reps

Standing overhead DB press
60lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 9 reps (failed 10th)

Cable Fly
80lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps (hardly finsihed 8th, so I stopped there)

Cable Crunch
120lbs for 3 sets, 25 reps  (shit!  Forgot hise shrugs!)

Hise Shrugs
295lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Skullcrushers with EZ bar
106lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps

Half IDS  Half Muscle Milk

15min on cycle
15min on treadmill
15min on eliptical

Well I wanted to do legs today, since I missed them last week, but I just didnt want to...Im sure a LOT of people feel this way more than once.

I started with a shoulder dominant exercise today and shined!  I knew this weight wouldnt be that hard if I started with it!  I can go up, but only 10lbs.
Dips were pretty hard.  Mustve been fatigued.  I am not sure.  I usually ROCK at dips.  However, Ive never done a setup like this before.  (shoulders before dips)
The DB press was going to be seated but I gained 2 lbs this week (216lbs) so I thought, shit, might as well use up as much calories as possible.  60lbs was a jump, but it seemed fine.  I was fatigued at this point and I knew it.
Now the flies were hard.  I mean, the first set was a breeze, but jesus did the 2nd set catch up to me.  UGH.  God dammit.
I was planning on doing some core work.  More than I did actually, but with all the standing shit going on today, I figured I had plenty of core work, so I just did 1 exercise.  In the midst of it I forgot the shrugs.
I went up today with Hises.  295 feels pretty fucking heavy and a bit uncomfortable.  Ill stay here for a bit.
I wasnt going to do ANY tricep work, but I said, why not just do ONE exercise.  I dropped down 10lbs?  Or is it 20?  Who cares.  106 kicked my ass.  "The dishes were done!"

Cardio today..well I never really comment on cardio but I will today.
Cycle was boring.
Treadmill was done with a 3 min warm up.  Then 1 minute of walking moderately to 1 minute of jogging.  Each jogging minute went up 1-2 intervals.  In other words, 4.6 the first time, then 4.7 or 4.8 the second time.  I went up each time.  I stopped at..aw shit I forget, but it was in the 5s.  Nothing big.
Eliptical was boring, but every 2 min I switched it up and did it backwards.  Then switched, repeat.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Why do most people not know how to spot? It seems pretty basic to me, but then again I do use my brain.
> 
> Have you noticed a difference on and off the Matrix??
> 
> Anyway, lookin good on the Incline Press.



Actually NO.  I dont notice anything.  Funny huh?  I noticed a bigger difference with the Viraloid.  I mean, I have been off the Matrix for a while and since I ran out, I have lifted more and have been just as horny.  I dont get it.

Oh yea, a kid named "Mike" called me a nigger twice today and then sent me a message saying to "use another needle pussy."  

I was confused about the nigger thing, but the second one made me laugh.  I love how people that are out of shape think that anyone with a physique mustve taken the 'easy way out.'


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Push
> 
> Standing overhead BB press
> 65lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
> ...



I just noticed something. I don't see any benching!?! Did you just forget to log it? Or are you just taking a breather to get your Shoulder Press #'s up?


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I just noticed something. I don't see any benching!?! Did you just forget to log it? Or are you just taking a breather to get your Shoulder Press #'s up?




The weighted dips were the 'chest' workout.  WHen you lean over more it recruits your chest dominantly than your triceps.

I read a thread a while ago about someone saying it gave them more of a workout than bench ever did.  I tried it, its in my journal near the front and wow does it work.  Good variation.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> The weighted dips were the 'chest' workout.  WHen you lean over more it recruits your chest dominantly than your triceps.
> 
> I read a thread a while ago about someone saying it gave them more of a workout than bench ever did.  I tried it, its in my journal near the front and wow does it work.  Good variation.




I know, I read somewhere that Arnold contributed his chest to doing dips all the time. I lean foward everytime I do dips because of my shoulders.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 20, 2006)

Legs

ATG Squats
BW for 1 set, 10 reps
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
215lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Deadlifts
215lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Weighted Calfs
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
3 plates on each side for 1 set, 9 reps
4 plates on each side for 2 sets, 8 reps

Seated Calf
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 6 reps (too hard)
3 plates TOTAL for 1 set, 10 reps
1 plate on each side for 1 set to failure...15sec rest thena gain to failure

Doesnt seem like much, I know, but my whole body was stiff during the warm up squats.  Besides, I went up only 10lbs.  I wanted 225lbs but I dont want to forget why I started over with these and deads.
Speaking of deads, after doing Sumo Deads last time, I went blank when it came to grip.  FORM WAS WAY OFF!  But the 2nd and 3d set, I smacked myself something fierce and remembered.  Either way, squats were hard, but deads were easy.  I want to go up so badly on deads, but in all honesty, I should be more careful with deads than with squats.
Now I started doing calves after deads, cuz I was just sick of looking at them.  My right calf is cut and my left isnt.  So I just decided to overload both of them.
The weighted calf I was referring to, is a rinky-dink half ass hack squat look a like, only its for calves.  THATS what I was using.
Seated calves were hard.  They always are.  God dammit, I just dont like doing them.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 22, 2006)

Pull Me

Weighted Pull ups (Wide)
BW for 2 sets, 8 reps (warm up)
45lbs for 1 set, 5.5 reps
same weight for 2 sets, 4.5 reps
same weight for 1 set, 4 reps

DB Rows
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Close Grip Chin ups
25lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5 reps

Face Pulls
110lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
120lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Preacher Unilateral Hammer DB Curl
35lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps + 2 assisted (both arms)

Not much to say for today, time was limited.  As it is now.  Im sore, everything worked, I rock.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn, those DB rows are really climbing fast, kick ass!


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2006)

Accessory  Everything today will have a 30 sec RI

Hanging Leg Raises (no straps)
3 sets of 10 reps

Static Holds
115lbs for 1 set, 15 sec (both arms)
same weight for 2 sets, 15 sec (one arm at a time)
same weight for 1 set, 10 sec (one arm at a time)

Leg Raises off a bench with a glute raise
3 sets of 10 reps

Pinch Grip
2 25lb plates in each hand for 10 sec then switch to next arm for 2 sets
(only rest an arm would have would be however long the opposite arm was working)
1 45lb plate for 15 sec for 1 set

Rope Crunch
120lbs for 3 sets, 20 reps

Reverse Barbell wrist curl
65lbs for 1 set, 14 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Barbell wrist curl
135lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (held 12th rep for 3 sec)


Half IDS  Half Muscle Milk

Treadmill for 20min

Today was kinda tough.  I blended gorilla hangs with some sort of ab workout.  I lost my spark with hanging leg raises.  I was certainly not as limber as I used to be.  I had some stiffness in my back.
Static holds seemed the same.
Bench Leg riases were fucking hard too!  Talk about losing strength in this department.  It burnt so bad around the 7th rep on the 2nd and 3 rd sets that I had to drop my legs and take some breaths.
Rope Crunches are still easy.
I wanted to superset the curls, but then I rememebred that I wanted to try to get myself to do HEAVY weight on the reverses.  Kinda difficult, but I can go up.  Not much though cuz form on reverse wrist curls is a bit awkward.
The regular curls were the same as always.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 24, 2006)

I am in an extreme irritation as to this cutting shit.  I want up my intensity enough for 4-6 reps, but I feel this would be against my cutting goals.

Oh yeah, cutting hasnt been so good.  Gained some weight back, now I am back to normal.  Ya see?  What the fuck.

Is it possible to do high intensity + high sets + low reps - calories to = strength gains while weight loss?  

I think this is the path most people want to take but fail cuz of how incredibly hard it is.

Ugh...what to do tomorrow.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 25, 2006)

*Day after Reckoning*

Push

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up DONE)
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Flat DB Press
110lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
125lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Standing Scaptions
30lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Underarm Cable Crossovers
60lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

25min of eliptical

I see I am gaining stength on overhead presses!  Last time I didnt something close to this, it was a 4 sets of 4 reps scheme.  I increased the weight AND reps.  And I got more in me.  GOING UP.
I was going to do Flat BB Press, but I felt like my pride was taking over.  So I tried a classic.  And once again, I had more in me.  125lbs was CAKE.
Now...ugh.  Heres where I got pissed.  Remember where I said I hate raises?  Well, scaptions are raises as well.  They were done with both arms and jesus....I was screwed.
Cable crossovers coulda went up...but not much.  Thats kinda sad.  At the point, I noticed my left elbow was hurting.  As if it was hyperextended.  Might  have irritated it from grip work yesterday vs. today.  Who knows.

I have shin splints from chasing after a crackhead yesterday.  So eliptical was all I could muster.  God damn was I drained.  Now, I am "gold JERRY!  GOLD!"

Fucking awesome day.  Its about time that my compounds ended up being better than my subordinate workouts.  If you read back, I always say that one or both of the compounds were shady, but my isolations were great.  Get in where you fit in.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I am in an extreme irritation as to this cutting shit.  I want up my intensity enough for 4-6 reps, but I feel this would be against my cutting goals.
> 
> Oh yeah, cutting hasnt been so good.  Gained some weight back, now I am back to normal.  Ya see?  What the fuck.
> 
> ...




From what I've gathered it's kinda contradictory attempting to put on muscle mass during a cut. It seems more logical to me to up the volume and lower the intensity during a cut. Strength loss is inevitable. I only cut for 2 weeks before I realized I didn't want to lose anymore strength, and I lost a decent amount in a short period, so I said fuck that shit. The only people I see making gains during a cut are running gear.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 27, 2006)

Pull it you fuck rag!

Weighted Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 8 reps (warm up)
1 45lb plate for 3 sets, 6 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5.5reps (failed 6th)

DB Rows
120lbs for 1 sets, 6 reps
125lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps

T-Bar Row
2plates and a 35lb for 3 sets, 10 reps

Face Pulls
110lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

20min of eliptical

Didnt have much time today, so some things were eliminated.
Pullups...ugh.  I still cant get 4 sets of 6 reps efficientley.  Ill keep trying.  I was going to do negatives, but they take too long.
DB Rows are up again.  I know, I am fucking awesome (besides the shits)
T-bars I THINK went down.  I couldnt remember what I did before, but this weight seemed fine for the form I had.
Face pulls were I think down too.  I remember this was hard to do with heavy weight since it had a teeter-totter effect.  I pulled the pulley down to where the pulley is at my face.  Normally it is above this cuz the rope would come hang low enough that it was parallel to my face.  This time the pulley was parallel and the rope hung just below, but I found that it is more effective this way.  I felt it PERFECTLY in my post delts.  Even my traps a lil bit(?)


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 28, 2006)

Legs

ATG Squats
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Deadlifts
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Leg extensions
140lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Leg curls
130lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps


Man I was fucking done today.  I am still feeling it (4 hours later).
I finally did the 225lb attempt with the ATG and damn was it hard.  I was so out of breath.  Its weird, I wasnt out of breath while doing them, but 15sec after I did a set I sure as hell was.
Deadlifts again, felt like nothing.  My left hand is a problem.  It consistently lost grip.  I alternated the hook grips and the left one was a problem each time.  3x10 of deadlifts is almost as taxing as a 4x6 of high intensity...well maybe more/less, its been so long since I felt it.
I was going to leave at this point but I felt like I shouldnt.  I was pretty wiped.  
Leg curls and extensions were up from regular use.
Calves were skipped due to my shin splints.

Screw cardio.  I was waaaaaaayyyyy too dizzy for anything else.  (I didnt really consume any carbs before working out)


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> From what I've gathered it's kinda contradictory attempting to put on muscle mass during a cut. It seems more logical to me to up the volume and lower the intensity during a cut. Strength loss is inevitable. I only cut for 2 weeks before I realized I didn't want to lose anymore strength, and I lost a decent amount in a short period, so I said fuck that shit. The only people I see making gains during a cut are running gear.



Not true at all. Decrease volume, increase intensity. You have to continue to lift heavy weight during a cut to maintain your LBM and strength. I am still cutting, and I have gained strength all around, and I've never run gear, ever.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Not true at all. Decrease volume, increase intensity. You have to continue to lift heavy weight during a cut to maintain your LBM and strength. I am still cutting, and I have gained strength all around, and I've never run gear, ever.



To maintain yes, but thinking you are going to get stronger on a cut is setting yourself up for failure. You may have increased your strength, but most will not.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2006)

Accessory

Prone Iso-Abs (Planks)
1 set for 10 minute
2 sets for 30 sec

V-ups
3 sets of 12 reps

Preacher curl w/EZ bar (16lbs) 
36lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (1 set wide grip, the other narrow; warm up)
66lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (1 set wide, 1 set narrow)

Skull Crushers w/EZ bar
66lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
86lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Towel Pull ups
3 sets of 10 reps

Static Holds
115lb DB in each hand for 1 set, 15 sec
same weight for 3 sets, 12 sec

30 min on eliptical

I didnt think about doing any core work today, but shit, its accessory day, why not?  After all the talk about 2 min planks, I tried it.  Shit, not even close.  My forearms hurt more than my abs did.
V-ups were basic...12 reps were enough..maybe 20sec of rest in between sets.  Good burn.
I alternated my grip on the ez bar for curls.  I wasnt going to do any arm work, but said fuck it.  (No one heard me)
Skullcrushers were the same deal...err i mean on the remark of not wanting to do them at first.  Both arm workouts were light intensity and high reps.  I didnt want my arms to fatigue cuz they werent my goal of being at the gym today..
..but grip was the goal for today!  My towel pullups are getting better.  I didnt think so on my first set cuz my fingers were tough to close, but it went away fast.  I also didnt think id be able to do 10 reps 3 times, but I did.
The holds I suppose, suffered.  These damn things are hard and are kinda embarrassing when you drop these loud ass DBs.  Theyre loose iron, so no matter what they fall on, they will be loud.  Id have to say that these havent gotten better...no sir, they have not.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> To maintain yes, but thinking you are going to get stronger on a cut is setting yourself up for failure. You may have increased your strength, but most will not.




A few things have occurred during my cut (got back down and am now 213.5lbs) that I never expected.  On the other hand, some things I did expect to happen happened.  

My max bench went down.  Kinda cant get around that one.

My lower body has also been started from scratch, so I am still taking baby steps down this path.  However, I am feeling a change..

BUT.

Everything else has in fact went up.  My overhead presses have gone up.  Plus, my incline problem I had when I coudlnt do my program (245lbs 3x8), I did end up doing it the following week.  My arms are still strong (havent been tested for strength really though, just unchanged) and my DB Rows keep climbing.

There is also the fact that I am not going gung-ho on cutting, but I have been watching what I eat tremendously.

On another note, what I mentioned before about lower body, I am going to start doing some higher intensity of squats and bringing the reps down to 8.  I am tired of this shit and I can do it.  The deadlifts have to remain due to grip strength.  And that pisses me off to NO end.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 30, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> A few things have occurred during my cut (got back down and am now 213.5lbs) that I never expected.  On the other hand, some things I did expect to happen happened.
> 
> My max bench went down.  Kinda cant get around that one.
> 
> ...



You have to also take into account that your last 2 push days you have started with overhead press (you usually start with some sort of benching). Also the DB Rows have increased in weight but you dropped the reps.

Also there is a huge difference between cutting and watching what you are eating. I beleive you would have to be consuming less caloires than maintenence to be officially "cutting."


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> You have to also take into account that your last 2 push days you have started with overhead press (you usually start with some sort of benching). Also the DB Rows have increased in weight but you dropped the reps.



That is true with the overhead pressing.  No getting around that.
The DB Rows have been progressive.  I have just recently done a 4x6 scheme with them.  I think I did only one day of the rows with this.  So in reality, I shouldve tried something harder than I did, but didnt because of the shitty pullups done previously.  I couldve done more reps after experiencing hindsight, but beforehand I didnt know if Id fatigue or not before the end of the sets.



			
				FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Also there is a huge difference between cutting and watching what you are eating. I beleive you would have to be consuming less caloires than maintenence to be officially "cutting."



It is more of watching what I eat than cutting.  I guess its just nice to know that I am losing weight the same time I am doing a half-ass cut, if you will.  It should stop somewhere though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
275lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up completed)
295lbs for 1 set, 4 reps + 2 assisted
285lbs for 2 sets, 4 reps + 2 assisted
275lbs for 1 set, 4 reps + 2 assisted

DB Row
125lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

DB Fly
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Cable Row
150lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

DB Shrugs
110lbs for 1 set, 10 reps...(why the fuck am I doing this?)

Rope Pushdown
100lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Yeah, I am now on a upper/lower/upper program.  Yippie.

I thought I had enough strength for Bench, but I guess not as much as I though.  I was going to do 295 4x6, but I failed on my first set, so I went down...then down again.  I guess I shouldnt had shot up so fast considering its been a while since Ive done this exercise.  Eh, not bad though.
DB Rows were easily done.  Straps were used and conversation with a HOT curvy body never hurts.
Flies were kinda easy, but if I go any heavier, I feel off.  Flies arent something I am comfortable going heavy with, regardless if I can or not.
Cable rows were too easy, but thats cuz I was distracted ( i wanted to ask this girl out )
I did shrugs cuz I am a fuck nut.
It was either tricpes or biceps and I elected triceps.

I liked todays program.  I felt my body was kinda off.  Weird feelings in my lats and shoulders.  But this was the first day of this workout, so a little electrocution was to be expected.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh yeah.

I got that girls number.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2006)

Lower

1 Ripped Force drink that is sipped throughout until Deadlifts

Active stretched Hams and Lower back

ATG Squats
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed)
245lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Deadlifts
135lbs for 1 set, 8 reps ( warm up? )
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

DB Lunges
35lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (each leg, of course)

Stiff-Legged Deadlifts w/Dumbells
35lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
45lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
50lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Unilateral Standing Calf Raise
20lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
30lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

30min on Eliptical

I came to work out feeling kinda down, so I thought Id drink some caffeine and see if it would help with my leg day.  It did.
I upped my pounds on my squats and went down 2 reps.  This will continue for a bit, 245lbs was actually easy.  I dont want to get cocky though, so Ill go up to 255lbs.
Deadlifts were easy too.  Too easy.  Its my grip I am worried about and remarkably, it was in fact better!  I didnt feel like I was going to drop the weight like I did last time!
Now the lunges.  Ugh.  I went down in weight due to the fact of how hard this shit is and still, 35lbs feels heavy.  Mmmm, actually no, it didnt.  My GRIP was failing!  Think about it, 10 reps on each leg, done unilaterally, so its 20 movements.  Result?  It takes a long time to complete!  So thats a pretty long time to be holding some DBs.  Anyway, the first set went by, by me doing right leg, then left.  The 2nd set went was done by doing all the reps on the left leg, then the right.  Fun stuff.
The SLDLs were another trial and error work set.  I tried finding a good weight to rep out, but not so much to irritate my back after doing Deads.  I kept going up, but I was feeling pretty good at this point.
I did my calves one at a time for some variation and damn..  I used to do these pretty well, years ago.  Thats all gone.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 5, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Standing Overhead BB Press
Just the bar for 1 set, 12 reps
65lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed)
155lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Weighted Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 1 set, 10 reps (no grips, warm up)
1 35lb plate for 4 sets, 6 reps (grips)

Standing overhead DB Press
50lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Neutral Grip Lat Pulldown
120lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
130lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

DB Shrugs (no grips)
105lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

10min of treadmill (FUCK THIS)


My overhead presses stayed the same and for good reason.  My coordination was way off.  My breathing was off cue.  And my balance was flawed.  But I still did it.
My weighted pull ups are down and thats cuz I believe my form has been shitty with the 45lb plate.  With this weight I went all the way down, all the way up.  Last set was a bit hard, but the reps seem easy.  I dont know...I guess if I can attach a 5lb to this, then Id find my even ground.
The next two exercises (DB overhead press & lat pulldowns) were done with 60sec of rest.  I always do 2 min, but with this shit, I wanted less.  I basically incorporated this idea after my first set of DBs were easy.  Instead of upping the intensity, I lowered the rest.  This really does make a difference.  Big time.  My last set was almost failing and I was very out of breath.
Same story with the pulldowns, but I adjusted the weight anyway.  I dont normally do pulldowns (cuz I hate them), much less a neutral grip, so I had to find a good weight that wasnt too easy.  I was very out of breath after this.
Shrugs were hard cuz of not having any grips and I was still out of breath.

No curls were done cuz my arms were burning and I was exhausted, so I tried cardio.  HAH!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 6, 2006)

For some reason I think standing millitarys are easier than seated shoulder press. I always tweak my back when I'm seated and I can't use as much weight, isn't usually the opposite?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> For some reason I think standing millitarys are easier than seated shoulder press. I always tweak my back when I'm seated and I can't use as much weight, isn't usually the opposite?



Depends on which "seat" I am using.  If I use the short seat then yes my back always hurts, but when I use the long seat (it goes to my head vs. going to the back of my shoulders) my back wouldnt hurt as much.  This is true even with the smith machine.  I thought that maybe I was cheating of some sort, but my back was recruited less, so I dont know what was being cheated.

In any case, before I did any standing, I continued to use whatever seat was available (cuz the long seat would not always be vacant) and the problem went away.  

I did some crazy DBs seated, like repping 100s, but I couldnt do HALF that much while standing.  BB or DB.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 7, 2006)

Accessory

Towel Pull Ups
2 sets of 12
1 set of 8, faile d9th
1 quick set of the last 3 reps

Static Holds
120lbs for 4 sets, 15-20 sec each

Pinch Grip
1 45lb plate in each hand for 5 sets, 30 sec

Reverse BB curls
65lbs for 1 set, 15 reps
75lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps

BB wrist curls
145lbs for 1 set, 15reps
same weight for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps

Precision Protein Drink

15min on treadmill
15min on eliptical

I was hung over today and didnt make it to the gym until after 5pm, which is not near my regualr time.  Anyway, because of my lousy nutrition last night, I opted for just grip work and cardio.
Everything went up.  Everything.  I am getting better and theres not much to say about it today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 9, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Scarecrows (both ways)
5lbs for 2 sets of 15 reps

Arm Circles
5lbs for 10 cirlces, both ways

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
275lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

DB Rows
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps

Pronated High Pulley Cable Crossover
75lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
80lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Cable Neutral Grip Row
160lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
170lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
180lbs for 1 set, 10 reps

Unilateral Cable Pushdown
50lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
60lbs for 1 set, 12 reps

5min of cycle
17min of treadmill

I was surprised in my strength today as my diet yesterday SUCKED.  Too much beer...but I am down to 212lbs?  Should be better, but still, damn!
Because of last "bench" day, I decided to make sure I can do 275 on the 4x6 scheme.  I accomplished it with somewhat ease, but not as much as I thought.  I know I used to be able to do 275 3x8, which comes out to the same reps, so I will go up but not as much as I want.  285lbs seems reasonable.
I went from 125lbs to 135lbs cuz our Golds doesnt have a 130lb DB.  This was kinda hard, so I will keep it set.  After this becomes easy, its either the next step up...150lb DBs cuz theres nothing in between.  I wont be able to do them I dont think, so its back to the Barbell.
The crossovers were easy at first, but when I increased the weight, it became perfect!  Almost didnt finish it!
The cabled rows on the other hand, were a bitch to find.  Ugh, 180lbs was light too.
I threw in some one-arm-atta-time stuff for the triceps and it was mildly stimulating.  I coulda gone 5lbs heavier.

Cardio was shitty (well thats a switch).  I was pretty dizzy and out of breath from the weight training, that being on that cycle was utterly fucking miserable.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2006)

Lower

Active Stretched Hamstrings and Multifidi, Erector Spinae (sp?)

ATG Squats
BW for 2 sets, 15 reps
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
255lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Deadlifts
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up?)
235lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps

SLDL w/dumbells
50lb Dbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Static Streched same muscles as the active strecthed

Smith Machine assisted Calf raises
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
2 plates and a 25lb on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 15 reps

Half Muscle MIlk Half IDS

Squats are gettign fucking tough.  This weight was prety hard going all the way down for this many reps.  I felt form was a bit off too, so I am going to stick with it.  My back was a bit recruited due to bad form, but I havent felt my legs so worked from squats in a LONG time.
Deadlifts went up and my pace increased a little.  I didnt mean to, the real reason I did was so my grip wouldnt fail.  Kinda lousy idea really.  I kept my form as best as possible and I didnt really find any faults, but I am sure there were towards the end.  God damn that last set fucked my left hand up (grip).
Leg Press once again, hurt my back.  I made sure this time not to go all the way down, but it still bothered me.  It only bothered me on the first 203 reps of a set though.
Because my back was giving me problems, I was going to abandon SLDLs, but I went for it anyway.  50lb DBs arent that heavy, but I sure feel it right now.
I stretched asap to relieve some back pressure.
For my calves, I really wanted to hammer them.  I hated the way mine looked last week, so I really tried to focus on the full stretch of the workouts.  After seated, I wanted to do another exercise, but I felt that might be overkill.  Well, see how I feel in a few days.  If there is NO soreness, then I will add something else to do for maybe 2 extra sets.  No strength gains, no visual gains, no soreness....gotta step it up.  Then again, i am losing weight so this might be just another side effect.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Standing Overhead BB Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 14 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed)
160lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5.5 reps (failed)
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps
same weight for 1 set, 3.5 reps (failed)

Weighted wide Grip Pullups
BW for 1 set, 10 reps
40lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5.5 reps (failed)

Unilateral Seated DB overhead Press
80lbs for 1 set, 7 reps
70lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

Unilaterl Lat pulldown
80lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
120lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
140lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

DB Alternating Hammer Curls
40lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Half Muscle Milk  Half IDS

I was fucking all over the place today.
Overhead presses got fucked up due to breathing rhythms that were way off, hence the correct reps on set 3, but not on set 2.  Set 4 was just terrible.  I have to stick to this weight.
I strapped an extra 5lb to me on the pullups.  Couldnt get the last rep.  Once again, I just ran out of breath!  I know I couldve done it!
I decided to try something different.  On the seated presses, I had one DB sit in a prepared position on top of the shoulder, while the opposite shoulder pressed its DB up.  Then I switched.  WOW, did this BURN.  I couldnt get 8 reps with 80lbs!  (And to think I was going to shoot for 90lbs at first!)  Even 70lbs was a bit hard.  I dont know if I will go down to 65lbs or stick with 70lbs.  I need to get 10 reps.  This was by far, the FUNNEST movement Ive done in a while.
Unilateral Lat pulldowns on the other hand, were just shitty.  120-140lbs on one arm?  BULLSHIT.  These FreeMotion machines are not accurate.  Lousy part is, they are MADE for unilateral movements.  On a regular pulldown, the weight will be more accurate, but the pulley may get in the way.
I ditched preachers in favor of some hammers.  I like hammers due to their comparison to lifting objects in the real world.

When I got home I got a call saying I didnt have to go to work for another hour.  GOD DAMMIT, I COULDA DONE SHITTY CARDIO!  So I did some core.

Floor short lever crunch for 20 reps into..
bridge for 10 reps into..
V-up for 15 reps into..
Reverse crunches for 20 reps into..
bridge w/leg extension for 10 reps into..
crunch....repeat for 1 cycle.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 12, 2006)

After the last workout, I realized only one exercise was really all that enjoyable and its a workout that I cant go heavy on.  With the loss of interest, plus some pain in my back and right shoulder, I am going to switch up some shit again.  I am going back to 8-12 reps, lowering the weight, and doing new shit.  This includes machines   I dont feel very overtrained and I cant really see it as a possibility.

My fucking programs arent formed to my needs.  I want brute strength, but I want to cut?  Id rather have a wet dream and feel like I fucked jenna jameson in the morning with a sigh of satisfaction.  

I want to CUT.  I feel like a fat bastard more than a strong oxe.  Once I feel better, then I can rack in some extra calories and TOTALLY fucking re-do my program for strong squats, bench, and deads.  4-6 rep of pure strength.  I just dont have the wind for it right now.  

I believe the upper/lower/upper burns more calories than push/pull/legs due to the opposite bodyparts being used, pretty much like whole body.  I mean, my frequency is the same roughly and almost every muscle in the upper region is worked on each day.  Lower is almost like legs on push/pull/legs though.

Ive half-assed it long enough.  Time to pack my pride.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 12, 2006)

Like I said a little while back it's near impossible to cut and pack on brute strength at the same time. It's kinda like trying to have a baby with your girl but you pull out every time you cum. In my case I picked one or the other. I was trying to get cut before but at the same time I want to get all my numbers up. Can't do em both at the same time, so started eating everything in site and started the 5x5 program, and it worked, I'm stronger than ever. After this is done, then I'll start cutting back calories and move back up into the 8-12 rep range. Baby steps man.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

Accessory Day

Towel Pullups
3 sets of 12 reps
1 set of 11 (failed 12th)

Static Holds
120lbs for 1 set, 20 sec
same weight for 3 sets, 15 secs

V-ups
3 sets 15 reps (30 sec RI)

Rope Crunch
130lbs for 3 sets, 20 reps (30 sec RI)

Treadmill for 17min
Eliptical for 14.5min

Precision protein drink

Not a bad day for being hung over.  I shouldnt had done abs though, thats for fucking sure.
Towel Pullups were slightly better.  I noticed something this time.  I failed at the end due to my biceps losing power instead of my grip.  Dont know how to get around that..
Static Holds were slightly better.  Actually today they felt harder to hold for the duration.
I already described my ab workout.

Cardio was ok today since I had some new songs in the mp3 player.


----------



## joycough (Jul 14, 2006)

Very interesting w/o. I imagine the towel pullups are pretty hard. Weird that it's your bi's and not your grip that's giving out!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

joycough said:
			
		

> Very interesting w/o. I imagine the towel pullups are pretty hard. Weird that it's your bi's and not your grip that's giving out!




Its a weird fucking feeling.  After I get a set in, my fingers are pink and white (mostly white) and they are hard to close.  I dont feel my biceps giving out really nor do I feel them burn.  My grip isnt failing cuz if it were, my hands would slip down the towel before they dropped completely.

Son of a fucking bitch!  Its my forearms!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 17, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Got my back and lower back massaged due to fighting this weekend...trust me, I needed it.  I also tried to incorporate a 30 sec RI during my lift.  Heh, it totally fucked me on my first exercise.

Flat Dumbell Press
55lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps
85lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
120lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)
same weight for 5.5 reps (upped my rest to 45 sec)
same weight for 4 reps

Dumbell Rows
110lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (45sec RI; NO GRIPS!!!)

Hammer Strength Unilateral Press
2 plates for each arm for 3 sets, 12 reps (30sec RI)

Face Pulls
120lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Skullcrushers w/weighted straight bar
90lb bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Overhead Press with weighted EZ bar
70lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

15min on treadmill
15min on eliptical

I got into 2 fights with a FRIEND over the weekend.  The next day my shoulder hurt and my back felt like it was being pinched badly at times.  I also had some road rash (?) on my elbow.  No marks to my face.    Anyway I got it massaged out.  

My workouts were going to have all 30sec RI since I was trying these new fat burners.  However, my strength suffered.  I didnt think it would suffer tha much, so I just tried a reasonable, but challenging weight.  On the 3rd set, I was still out of breath (not good) and fatigued.  This means I will prolly have to go down in weight.  115lbs shouldnt be too shabby, but well see.
Considering my chest workout suffered, I figured my back workout would too, so I went down.  I was still majorly out of breath, so I stuck with 45sec of rest.  My grip was fading fast on both arms on the last set, but I did it!  Actually, now that I think of it, my form DID suck on my left side.  I dont want to go down again, so I just try this again.
I decided to try some machines, but one arm at a time.  I did this rather differently however.  What I would do was do one arm for 12 reps, then the other...rest..then start again on the LAST arm that worked.  So, lets say I did my right side for 12 reps, then the left, then rest, then i did my left side for 12, then the right, rest, then right side...get it?  Its QUITE hard this way.  You dont know if youre out of breath or just fatigued on THAT side.  I did it though, so fuck you.
Face Pulls were the same, kinda burned more from the short rest periods.  I like that.
I had a hard on to do curls today, but I just ended with a 'curl,' so triceps it was!  I lowered the weight and this too was difficult with the short rest.
Same story with the last exercise.

Anyway, good challenging day with the weight and rest decrease.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2006)

What fat burners are you using?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 18, 2006)

Stimerex-ES  Some guy at muscle zone said it was pretty good.

Ever since ephedra came back onto the market, Ive wanted to get it.  When I FIRST got a fatburner, I got Hydroxycut.  Thats when it had ephedra in it and it WORKED.  But I had less mass, so it was really a waste.  When they took ephedra off the market, NOTHING worked.  So well see how this does.

I think I might build up tolerances to things like this quicker than the average user.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Stimerex-ES  Some guy at muscle zone said it was pretty good.
> 
> Ever since ephedra came back onto the market, Ive wanted to get it.  When I FIRST got a fatburner, I got Hydroxycut.  Thats when it had ephedra in it and it WORKED.  But I had less mass, so it was really a waste.  When they took ephedra off the market, NOTHING worked.  So well see how this does.
> 
> I think I might build up tolerances to things like this quicker than the average user.



I bought a bottle a while ago off of Damon too.

It works so well, I couldn't eat on it. I wanted nothing to do with food, even after I smoked.... It's a mellow pill though, I didn't get agressive on them at all.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2006)

Lower

Deadlifts
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed; all 30 RI)
225lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (1st 2 sets were done with 30 sec RI, then I HAD to switch to 45sec RI)

Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (all 30 sec RI)

Leg Extensions
100lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Leg Curls
110lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (30 sec RI)
100lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static stretched the shit out of my lower back, hams, and quads

Smith Machine assisted Standing calf raises
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
1 plate and a 25lb for 3 sets, 10 reps (all 30 sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched calfs

I got to the gym late and so I decided to try some short RIs.  Deads suffered big time.  God dammit, I shouldve dropped the weight!  My form suffered and its not a good idea to be sloppy on deads.  Jesus, I hop eI dont feel it tomorrow.  In any case, this was a lil enjoyable.  BUT.  My grip...my fucking GRIP!  My forearms were burning so bad from the constant work!  Motherfucker, good stuff.  
Leg Press was a bit easy, but I wanted it to be considering that my rest during deads were 45sec and NOT 30.  After the 3rd set, I was about to cry.  32 total reps?  Oh fuck yea.
I could hardly walk and I didnt really want to test out whatever my back had left so I did single joint movements and I didnt MEAN to do leg extensions first.  Either way, it was pretty hard.  The fucking BURN!!!!
Leg curls were even harder!  110lbs was too much, but 100lbs was just right.  The movement takes longer to complete than a leg extension, so each rep was almost twice as long as the leg extensions.
Calves were done the same way and believe me, the 1 plate and 25lbs seemed easy at first...AT FIRST.  Jesus.
Seated calves were easier actually.  I could go up about 10lbs on each side.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I bought a bottle a while ago off of Damon too.
> 
> It works so well, I couldn't eat on it. I wanted nothing to do with food, even after I smoked.... It's a mellow pill though, I didn't get agressive on them at all.




I liked it for the cost effectivness.  1 pill 3 times a day?  Hydroxycut when it first came out would ask to you to use 3 pills 3 times a day.

I take my pill NOT too long before I eat, therefore it doesnt affect my appetite until the end.  Plus, its energy level lasts a long time.

I also noticed something else that I must give credit to the ephedra.  During my 'hunt' for another fat burner about 2 years ago, the added caffeine these new burners had in place of the ephedra, left me feeling more shaky than with just a fraction of the caffeine + the ephedra.  

I do notice having to drink a LOT more water than before, but I already knew this ever since this shit came out.  EVERYONE should know this if theyre going to take it.

Oh yeah, I only take 2 pills day.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I liked it for the cost effectivness.  1 pill 3 times a day?  Hydroxycut when it first came out would ask to you to use 3 pills 3 times a day.
> 
> Oh yeah, I only take 2 pills day.



I can only handle 2 myself, and I never take one after noon.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2006)

Upper Vertical

BW Wide Grip Pullups
3 sets of 10 reps (first set had NO grips)
1 set of 9.5 reps 

Standing Overhead Dumbell Press
50lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns
100lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Dumbell Scaptions
20lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Seated Incline Bench Dumbell Curls
20lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Same Bench, Unilateral Dumbell Hammer Curls
25lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Hald Isopure  Half Muscle Milk

   *****ALL 30 SEC REST INTERVALS*****

I failed on doing my last rep of Wide grip pullups.  I was pretty out of breath while doing these.  I mean, by the time I almost caught my wind, it was time to jump back up there.  In any case, I failed later than I expected, so thats gotta be a good thing.
I thought Overhead Dumbells were kinda easy at first, but dammit, the fucking RIs are getting to me!  Either way, I can go heavier. 
Close Pulldowns were too easy even with the short rests.  110 or even 120lbs might be where its at.
Scaptions were hard as hell!  I couldnt even finish the last set without some breaths.  God damn, 20lbs never hurt so much.  I hate raises, but I knew these would work well with short rests.
I thought incline curls would be a little easy due to the weight and it was. I couldve done more, but I thought the RIs were going to catch up to me...they didnt.  25lbs next time, but Incline curls bore the hell out of me.
Hammers were a little hard.  The weight was just right.  I had to check my pride at the door obviously.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I can only handle 2 myself, and I never take one after noon.




Considering I took one in the morning today and one right after working out during lunch, I might be able to take another one today.  So 3 will be possible, but thats just today.

As far as mood is concerned, heres an update.  My temper has been shortened and I want to go out of my way to start an argument with the girl I am part-time fucking.  I want a full time position, so naturally, I am a little 'ticked.'


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Considering I took one in the morning today and one right after working out during lunch, I might be able to take another one today.  So 3 will be possible, but thats just today.
> 
> As far as mood is concerned, heres an update.  My temper has been shortened and I want to go out of my way to start an argument with the girl I am part-time fucking.  I want a full time position, so naturally, I am a little 'ticked.'



Hmm. That's weird, cuz that stimerex seems to be the only ephedra-based product I have ever taken without agressiveness. I think it's because of the lower dose of caffeine in it. Most fat burners/thermos have about 200mg of caffeine per serving, the stimerex only has 80mg.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2006)

This workout was Yesterday, Sunday.  (you know the dates since IM lists them at each post)

Static Stretched, Hams, MultiFidi, Erector Spinae, Piriformis

One Legged Balance on Half of a stability ball
Christ, maybe 10 sec was my highest on each leg

Hyperextensions
3 sets of 15 reps

Oblique Crunches
2 sets of 15 reps for each side

Ball Crunches
3 sets of 15 reps

Rope Crunches
120lbs for 3 sets, 15 reps

****EVERYTHING HAS A MAXIMUM OF 45 SEC REST****
Dumbell Row
85lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
110lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps

Flat Dumbell Press
80lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
120lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 4.5 reps (failed)
same weight for 1 set, 5.5 reps (failed)

Face Pulls (the rest of the exercises were done with 30 sec of rest)
120lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Unilateral Hammer Strength Chest press
1 plate and a 10lb on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps

Cambered bar Pushdowns
95lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Weighted Straight Bar Overhead Extension
70lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

25 min on Treadmill

Ok today was just fucking sloppy.  I was dehydrated from not consuming enough water with my ephedra, plus the 30min sweaty motorcycle ride to THIS gym didnt help either.  I became very thirsty around my Dumbell Press.

In any case, Rows were pretty tough.  I ran out of breath around the 3rd set and the 4th set's reps were just shitty.  I shouldve went down in weight, but I thought cuz of the fact that I started today's workout with a pull rather than a push, that Id be fresh.  I never thought Id be dehydrated.
The press was fine until my workout partner made me laugh.  She was a girl and her fucking big tit pressed against my head as she tried to spot me.  I cant be mad at the tits, but what can ya do?  I told her not to spot me on my last set.  Let the record reflect on HOW OUT OF BREATH I was on the 3rd set.  Shit, it took me longer than 45sec to get ready and I still suffered.
Face Pulls were kinda uncomfortable.  This gym's equipment seems heavier than my gym's.  That common with people?  In any case, it wasnt that it was too heavy to pull, it just pulled my whole body with it on the negatives.  Very distracting.
The machines were done exactly the way it was done last time I did this.  I think the weight was down, but that was only cuz I didnt want to keep fucking unloading and reloading weight in between my workout and my partner's.  Obviously, she was doing 10lbs.
Both tricep workouts were as common as they get.  The first workout burned more than the second.  

I havent been as thirsty as I was today in who knows how long.  So lesson learned.  If you consume ephedra, drink a shitload of water before any strenuous activity.  Youll get performance loss....or worse.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I cant be mad at the tits, but what can ya do?



   

Well played.


Question: Do you take a rest between arms when doing DB rows? I don't and I noticed some people do. They kick the shit out of me more than any other exerscise because (I think) it's hard to get air while doing them.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Well played.
> 
> 
> Question: Do you take a rest between arms when doing DB rows? I don't and I noticed some people do. They kick the shit out of me more than any other exerscise because (I think) it's hard to get air while doing them.



Yes I do, but its a 5 sec max.  If you think about it, you could use so much energy on one arm, leaving you with only half the energy for the opposite arm. 

What Ive done was do a set starting witht he right, rest for 5 sec or dont at all and do the left arm.  At the next set, I start with the left arm followed by the right.  Helps balance it, if rest is needed or avoided.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 25, 2006)

Lower

Actively stretched, hams, erector spinae, multifidi

Sumo Deadlifts
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (with grips and 60sec rest)
same weight for 1 more set, 4 reps  (on 3rd rep I felt a "pop"  so I stopped)

Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
3 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
5 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (60sec RI)

DB SLDL
50lbs in each hand for 3 sets, 10 reps (60sec RI)

DB Lunges
30lbs in each hand for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched Hams, Multitfidi, erector spinae, quads
Active Stretched gastoc. and Soleus

Calf Raise on Leg Press(?)
1 plates on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (45sec RI)

Seated Calf
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (45sec RI)

Half IsoPure Half MuscleMilk
20min tan

20min on eliptical

Today scared me.  I switched up some deads and lowered the weight to 205lbs.  I decided to use grips too cuz 135lbs seemed to fuck my grip up on these Sumos.  Anyway, I felt a POP on my last set.  It didnt hurt at all and I was CONSTANTLY watching form in the mirrors (their angled), so I dont know what went wrong.  Out of fear, I quit.
Now on the Leg Press I noticed something, my hamstrings were extremely tight.  I couldnt fully extend my leg at the end of each rep (even the warm ups) and my lower back hurt with my legs were flexed.  What the fuck man!  WHy was I so tight?  God dammit, this is a first for me.  Ugh...on with the show.
Out of everything I was nervous about SLDLs but kept the weight low and paid close attention.  I felt sore pain in my lower back and some burns in my hams after some reps.  Kinda...well....normal.
DB Lunges wer elgiht cuz of the fact that my grip fatigues on this shit since it takes a while to complete.  I ended up using grips on the 3rd set.

I then stretched the SHIT out of everything.  3 different stretches for my lower back with 20 sec holds.

The first calf ?machine? I used looks like a half ass seated leg press only it goes up high enough for just calves.  My legs are fully extended, so its not like a seated calf.  Anyway, good burn.
Seated calves...boring as usual.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Heh, I'm at the point now that every step I take my right knee pops. It doesn't hurt but it sounds just like the sound my flip-flops make when I walk. I sorta sound like a horse walking. 

20 min tan? As in tanning bed?


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 26, 2006)

So Ephedra is legal again?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> So Ephedra is legal again?



Dunno, but we can get it in our town.   

P.S. Akira and I live in the same town.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2006)

Upper Vertical

BW Wide Grip Pullups
4 sets of 8 reps (first set was with no grips)

Standing Overhead DB Press
55lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps

Hammer Strength High Row (unilaterally)
1 plate and a 25lb for 1 set, 10 reps
1 plate and 35lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
2 plates for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps (bilaterally)

Hammer Strength "Behind the Neck Press" (unilaterally)
2 plates for 1 set, 10 reps
1 plate and a 25lb for 2 sets, 10 reps

DB Shrug
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Preacher Curl with EZ Bar, close grip
86lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7.5 reps (failed)

Zottman Curls
15lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

*****ALL WITH 45 SEC REST INTERVALS*****

Static stretched my whole lower back and hams.  Doesnt hurt so bad today.

15min on treadmill
15min on eliptical

I sucessfully did my Pullup programmed sets.  Time to strap the weight on if the rest are to remain short.
Overhead press seemed kinda easy.  Going to 60lbs.
I opted for the high row machine, which is just basically another pulldown.  I took a while to find a good weight, but instead of saying the 'hunt' for the intesity counted as sets, I through another set in, but I did it using both arms at the same time.
The "Behind the neck press" is not really behind the neck.  Its just a regular machined shoulder exercise.  Anyway, 2 plates was too hard to complete with short rests, so thats why I went down.  Boy, did my right arm burn on the last set.
Both shrugs were a bit boring.  I dont like doing these with the short rests.  I was thinking about only doing one trap based exercise, but said fuck it.
I knew the preachers were going to be a bit heavy, but my bi's just arent all that balanced, so I wanted to throw some extra weight at them.
The zottmans were tough as shit.  I was so right to choose a pussy weight.  My 2nd set almost had me crying.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> 20 min tan? As in tanning bed?



Yeah, the night I beat up spencer, they told me I looked sick.  I was there and said why not.  The girl gives me it for free...along with my drinks that I list on here from time to time.

I also went swimming on that "tanning" day.  I should look 'healthy' now.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Yeah, the night I beat up spencer, they told me I looked sick.  I was there and said why not.  The girl gives me it for free...along with my drinks that I list on here from time to time.
> 
> I also went swimming on that "tanning" day.  I should look 'healthy' now.




  Who told you that you looked sick? Those fucking druggies?? Like they have room to talk. WTF? Let's see 215 lbs of muscle, or 160 lbs of blubber and cocaine...


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2006)

Accessory 

Static Stretched the lower back areas

Static Holds
105lbs for 20 sec
110lbs for 20 sec
115lbs for 20 sec
120lbs for 20 sec
115lbs for 15 sec (failed)
110lbs for 20 sec
105lbs for 20 sec
100lbs for 20 sec

Pinch Grip
45lbs in each hand, one at a time, using thumbs (see description) for 2 sets, 10 sec each
same weight for 3 sets, to failure (using thumb and 1 finger)
same weight for 3 sets, to failure (using thumb and 2 fingers)
same weight for 3 sets, to failure (using thumb and 3 fingers)
same weight for 1 set, to failure (all fingers)

Gorilla Hangs
Are you fucking nuts?

Reverse Barbell Wrist Curls
85lbs for 2 sets, 14 reps

Barbell Wrist Curls
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Hangling Leg Raises
3 sets of 12 reps

Decline Bench Crunch
BW for 3 sets, 15 reps

Rope Crunch
130lbs for 2 sets, 20 reps

18min on eliptical

I wanted to do something first instead of towel pullups and I knew there was another exercise that was kinda hard.  However, I didnt remember what it was, so I did a pyramid of static holds.  Left hand sucks and the only one I couldnt hold for 20 sec was 115lbs going back down.
Now the pinch grip's first set was with the iron plates turned AROUND.  Meaning, my fingers were holding the FLAT side while my thumb held the lips.  Real fucking hard.
GORILLA HANGS!   God dammit, thats what I wanted to do first! 
Wrist curls were just a peaker basically.
Leg raises....used to be the shit.  However, my BACK hurt during every raise.  This is starting to really get to me.  And yes, I suppose this time I felt a "pinch" as a pain.  
I felt my abs start to cramp up during decline crunches.  Funny thing was, my movement was very short.
Ropes went up.  Yay.
Cardio was cut short due to depression, fear, and anger about my back.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 31, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Static Stretched my fucked up lower area

Flat DB Press
70lbs for 1 set, 14 reps
80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps
115lbs for 1 set, 4 reps + 3 assisted  (all 60 sec RI)

Dumbell Row
115lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Chest Press
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps(60 sec RI)

Face Pulls
120lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
130lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30sec RI)

Pushdowns
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Overhead extenstion w/weighted straight bar
80lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps ( 30 sec RI)

Treadmill for 22 min

Syntha-6 (1 scoop and a half with water)

I see today my calorie deficit is taking its toll on strength.  I dont know how much more I can take!  I am saying maybe one more week.  A week of cardio.  I cant do my lower area and I just dont feel balanced, but well see.  I might feel differently next week.

I upped the RIs to 60 sec but jesus, I was too out of breath on my 3rd set.  I kinda like this and dont like it.  I mean, Id like it fine if I didnt have to be assisted on my 4th set, but I got a real good burn everywhere.
Rows were a bit better, only cuz I went down and concentrated on form.  120s were making un-natural body movements and we cant have any of that.
Hammer strengths were fine until the last sets.  Jesus, I didnt think I was going to finish it.  But I did.  Remember this is one arm at a time.
Face Pulls were up.  I noticed I used to do 12 of these so I went up with intensity and down 2 reps.  Same old shit.
Pushdowns were easy.
Extensions were hard.  Burning too much on the very last set.  It was so bad I felt nausiated.  Too much snot in the back of my throat from panting.  I hate this cuz it makes you feel like a midget's finger is down your throat inducing that vomit feeling.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 1, 2006)

Today my back felt worse.  I hardly had any sleep since my dog died, but I still tried to do some static stretching on my lower back.

I am sore everywhere else though.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 2, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Active stretched lower back

Weighted Wide Grips Pullups
BW for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
15lb DB for 3 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5 reps, failed, then after 15 sec rest fired out 3 more

Seated DB Overhead Press
45lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
80lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps

Close Supinated Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps, failed, then after 15 sec rest fired out 3 more

Seated DB Scaptions
20lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

DB Shrugs
75lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
~supersetted with~
DB alternated curls
30lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

***EVERYTHING ABOVE THIS LINE HAD 60 SEC RI***

Concentration Curls
20lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps ( these were done with 30 sec RI)

Static Stretched lower back area and lats

Half IsoPure Half Muscle Milk

Eliptical for 30min

Ok Pullups today were just fucking hard.  I rigged a way to do pullups with a dumbell and it was a bit distracting.  In any case, 15lbs seemed like a good challenge for me.  I dont know, my lats or biceps pr both got stiff during these sets.
Ah, the beloved seated DB press.  I went down from what I used to do cuz I know the RI was going to kill me.  It almost did.  I am not sure if I want to go up.  Maybe not.
Close Grip Pullups seemed real easy on the first set, but jesus christ.  My shit was burning worse than gonorea (sp?).
Scaptions were done seated this time.  And the burn?  Well, this was worse than the pullups.  
I went ahead and supersetted shrugs with curls just to save time.  Not much to say here, but my muscles are really starting to show since the cut.  My vascularity is really coming out!
Concentration curls.  Uh huh.  I used to HATE them.  But now that I have become educated, I tended to really like this exercise.  If you 'CONCENTRATE' on this shit, it really works.  Even though the weight was light, I went all the way up and down and I must say, I still felt it during my stretches.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 3, 2006)

Accessory

Active stretched Lower back and Hamstrings
4 sets, 5 reps, 4 sec holds

Bird Dogs
3 sets, of 10 ?raises?

Prone Iso-Abs (planks)
3 sets of 12 sec holds

Floor Bridges
2 sets of 4 sec holds
1 set of 4 sec holds but with leg extension

Glute Bridges
2 sets of 12 sec holds
1 set of 12 sec hold but this time my working arm was extended

Gorilla Hangs
3 sets....
right arm was 10 sec, 8 sec, 5 sec
left arm was 8 sec, 6 sec, 4 sec

*Finger Push ups*
1 set of 5 reps
1 set of 4 reps (fuck this!)

Pinch Grip, Thumb on lip
45lb plate using thumb side for 3 sets, 
right arm was 8 sec, 6, 6
left arm was 6 sec, 6, 4

Pinch Grip, Fingers on lip
2 fingers for 10 sec, then 3 fingers for 8 sec, then 4 for 8 sec  *for 3 sets*

Static Holds
60lb DBs for 1 minute, 3 sets  ( 1 min of rest in between worksets )

Active Stretched Soleus and Gastroc.

Plated Seated Calf Raise  (not seated calf, my legs are extended not flexed)
1 plate on each side for 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 12 reps
3 plates on each side for 10 reps
4 plates on each side for 10 reps
same weight for 2 sets, 8 reps

Static Stretched lower back and hamstrings  2 sets of 20 sec holds

15min of eliptical

Today was almost a complete rehab day.  Lots of stretches and SMR (whcih was done before I left home).  My streches before I worked out were easier than when I stretched afterwards.  Lots of stiffness.

My gorilla hangs got incredibly better!  I was doing, what 2-3 seconds max before.  My left hand, throughout ALL grip workouts is obviously a fucking problem.  Ill keep at it though.
I tried doing finger push ups but they turned out to be pretty damn hard.  It made me wonder if i was going to break them, so I stopped.
I turned the plates around at first to get my thumbs to work and once again, my left hand sucked.  When I turned the plates around I put my fingers to work in case I wanted to do finger push ups again.  Maybe next time I wont feel so nervous.
When I got to static holds, I figured I was a bit fatigued, so I dropped the weight and held a lighter weight for a longer duration.  This burned the most.

When I got to doing calves, I made sure I went all the way up and down.  The last sets were pretty hard with the weight I was using.  But I used my left hand to rack and unrack the plates.

I havent eaten practically anything so cardio was short.  Sucks to do this being my day off and all...


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 7, 2006)

SMR on lower back, hamstrings, IT band

25min of treadmill
15min of cycle

MuscleMilk

This week will be a lot of rehab and cardio.  Not sure cardio is a good idea, but Im not going gung-ho.

The cycle was done by 2 min of warm up, then the next minute up 2 intensities, down 1 the next minute, then up 2 again.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> SMR on lower back, hamstrings, IT band
> 
> 25min of treadmill
> 15min of cycle
> ...



You gonna try to see a doctor?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2006)

SMR on lower back, hams, IT band


25min on treadmill
10min on cycle
10min on eliptical

Fucker was on the eliptical all fucking morning.  I got 10min in though.

I was feeling kinda down today and tired (no ephedra yet).  I am getting sick of my back being the way it is.  Its been about 2 weeks since Ive done deads or squats.  What kills me is that I have been making visible progress everywhere with my cut.  Now since I am 'reasting,'  I will cut faster, but I am going to lose muscle.

Its not so bad really.  Ive taken 2 weeks off and did NOTHING to shoot around overtraining, but at least this time has a legitimate purpose.  I wasnt too motivated today or yesterday for working out, so why does it still bother me?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 8, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> You gonna try to see a doctor?




From the looks of my other thread, not likely.  No money.  And "too late to sign up for insurance" at my job.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Its not so bad really.  Ive taken 2 weeks off and did NOTHING to shoot around overtraining, but at least this time has a legitimate purpose.  I wasnt too motivated today or yesterday for working out, so why does it still bother me?



I get bothered by an injury layoff more than a planned layoff. Something about "not being able" to workout pisses me off.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 9, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

SMR lower back, hams, and IT band

Flat DB Press
75lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
115lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5.5 reps  (failed)

T-bar Row
3 plates for 4 sets, 8 reps

Hammer Strength Unilateral Chest Press
2 plates + 1 10lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Seated Face Pulls
120lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
110lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (failed)

---Everything above this had 60 RI---

Overhead weighted straight bar
80lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
-superset with-
Concentration Curls
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

---30 sec RI---

15min treadmill

I decided to do some working out today.   And Today I was a bit better with the DB press.  And boy was it hard.  Fucking out of breath.

I decided to switch shit up and do some T-bars.  I was pretty out of breath and felt I could do more, but I dont know.  I am not sure if its better to keep the weight and focus on my wind.  Hmm.  

I kinda dont like the Hammer Strength chest press anymore.  I am going to have to get rid of it.  Even if I did do better.

Face Pulls were harder than I thought they would be, as predicted.  The seated machine has a belt and not a cable and they always seem heavier.  I knew 120lbs was not going to be finished.  But I was winded by the time 110lbs was reached..

I decided to throw in a full arm routine today and keep it simple.  I will prolly do it again on the vertical day.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Do you ever drink the RTD Muscle Milk? I had the chocolate flavor, they are fucking good as hell. I still think syntha-6 tastes better but those muscle milk RTD's are a close 2nd.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 10, 2006)

RTD?  never heard of them

I tried CytoSports MUscle & Oats a month and change ago and I cant see how people eat that shit.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> RTD?  never heard of them
> 
> I tried CytoSports MUscle & Oats a month and change ago and I cant see how people eat that shit.



Ready to Drink. The pre-packaged ones. 

I hate oatmeal but someone recomended something in a thread. They pour their protein shake over a bowl of raw oats and eat it like that. I've done it for the last 3 days, it's not too shabby. I also bought a hand blender last night too, that thing works like a champ. Made myself a mack daddy shake. Bananas, natural PB, 1/2 cup of oats, 1 scoop of syntha-6, in 12 oz. of milk. I wanted a few more.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2006)

Ohh, Ready to Drink.  Yeah, Ive had quite a few at Golds.  They do the job just right.  Of course, they are made with water.

At home I make every protein shake with 2%, 1%, skim milk (whatver mom bought).  Sometimes I make them with water, but thats usually the day after a night of drinking (today).


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 14, 2006)

Upper Horizontal 

T-Bar Rows
1 plate for 1 set, 12 reps
1 plate and a 25lb for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
3 plates and a 10lb for 4 sets, 8 reps  60 sec RI

Seated Face Pulls
100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  45 sec RI

Incline DB Press
55lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
90lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps  60sec RI

Decline DB Fly
40lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  45sec RI

Concentration Curls
30lb Dbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  30 sec RI

One Arm Pushdown via Cable
60lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
65lbs for 1 set, 12 reps  30 sec RI

Eliptical w/out arm bars for 26min

I know, I know!  Last time I lifted it was a horizontal.  But I took the rest of the week off after I read I shouldnt be "lifting anything overhead."

I switched the order up though.  I went up with T-bars and it wasnt THAT bad.  It was hard and without grips this felt heavier than it was.  I can go up.

I said why not do my pulls before my pushes, so I did face pulls next.  These fuckers are pretty hard.  I just cant get the hang of seated face pulls.  Sorry, but I am dropping this exercise.  

I didnt know what weight would be good for the Incline DBs, but 90 seemed a bit easy.  I was pretty out of breath, but I think 95lbs would be juuuuuust right.

Flies were at a different angle AND they were lighter, but god dammit, flies just arent an exercise I want to go heavy on.  These were pretty easy though, perhaps 50lbs would be my limit.

I did concetrations again with hardly ANY burn.  Hmm.  I guess thats cuz I did my pulls 2 exercises before this?

Same deal with the triceps.  No Burn.  Eh, fuck em.

Every fucking eliptcial is now out of service, so I had to use the eliptical without the moveable arm parts.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 15, 2006)

*Progress!*

SMR on erector spinae, Glutes, Hams, and IT band

Active Stretched lower back, hamstrings for 4 sets of 4 secs holds.

Eliptical for 30min

BW Jump squats for 1 set of 20 reps

Static stretched all previos muscles for 2 sets of 20 second holds.

SMR on all previous SMR muscles


I am fucking pyched.  Finally, less pain and more distance.  My SMR is pretty basic.

But my stretches are another story.  I did stretches shown here:
http://www.trickstutorials.com/index.php?page=content/flx3#ddf_5a

The first stretch I did is LIKE Lower Torso number 11, but one leg at a time and this is for hamstrings.  THEN I would do the actual number 11, followed by 12.  These had LESS pain than before.  I could do them before, but again, less pain this time.

After Lower Torso 12, I did what I couldnt even fucking setup to do  and thats the classic Hamstring stretch, number 1.  I can finally bend over slightly, grab more of my leg and feel the stretch.  I STILL feel pain in my back, but not NEARLY as much.  I then followed this stretch up with Hamstrings 13.  These arent as hard as number 1, believe it or not, but theyre still hard.  I also gave Hamstrings 6 a try, but I started it off with a 90 degree angle then tried to straighten my leg completely up.  Nope, hamstrings are too tight for that, but once again, less pain.

I followed up my stretches with Lower Torso 10 and once again, less pain and I could go farther down. 

All stretch improvements were done in both active and static stretching.  These were done in the morning when I am at my stiffest.  

I am finally feeling better about this and will continue to do so, until all pain is GONE.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 16, 2006)

Upper Vertical

SMR on Lower back  FUCK, FORGOT IT BAND

Active stretched lower back and hamstrings.  4 sets of 4 secs on each stretch

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps, then fired out 2.5 reps after 10 sec rest  (all done with 60 sec RI)

Seated DB Press
45lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
55lbs for 1 set, 12 reps  (warm up)
85lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps (failed)
same weight for 1 set, 4 reps (failed; all with 60 sec RI)

Wide Lat Pulldown
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Seated Scaptions
20lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (30 sec RI)

Preacher DB Hammer Curls
35lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps + 6 assisted (what a fucking joke,; 30 sec RI)

Weighted EZ curl bar SkullCrushers
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (30 sec RI)

Static stretched lower back and hams.  2 sets of 20 sec holds

25min on treadmill

SMR on lower back and IT band  

Today basically sucked.  I guess theres no warm up for BodyWeighted pullups.  I wanted to do weighted Neutral grips, but theres only one area I can do them at and the fucking people wouldnt leave.  In any case, the pullups werent that bad despite the failure.

The Db Press however, I was pretty pissed over.  I was panting, so I know thats what caused the strength decrease, but ah well, I gave it the best shot I could.  Something to accomplish next time.

Lat Pulldowns were done with strict form.  I guess I find myself chuckling at the fact that I write down "strict form" as if I dont normally do so.  I do, but when the weight is kinda light, you can focus more.

Scaptions were I think up?  I dont know, Ill have to look....maybe not.  In any case, I can go up.

Now I dont know where my energy went on the preachers, but I had to use my other arm to spot my working arm for half the reps of the set?  What the fuck is wrong with the puppies?

Triceps were JUUUST right.

I noticed after yesterdays stretches my back felt 'loose.'  I felt pain when I got up and sometimes walked, but it immediately went away.  Well, today I was nervous about how my stretches would be.  Hmm, not much pain.  So its still getting better.

On the treadmill, I increased the incline 1.0 every minute.  Every 2 inclines I did, I went up .2 in speed.  I got up to 15.0 incline (its max) and 3.8 speed.  I coulda gone faster, but i Havent done this in a while and it kinda hurt.  NUMAY.

I am really missing heavy weight.  AND LEGS.  *AND DEADLIFTS!*  I am going to have to come up with something.  I do like the upper/lower/upper though.  And I also am going to do a bicep workout on one day and a tricep workout on the other upper day.  I dont like splitting them really.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2006)

Accessory

SMR Glutes, Lower back, Hamstrings, IT band <~OUCH

Active Stretched hams and lower back for 4 sets, 4 sec holds each

Planks
2 sets of 25 sec holds

Weighted Towel Pull Ups
25lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps  

Static Holds
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 20 sec holds

Pinch Grips
45lb plates in each hand, for 2 sets, starting with thumb, 'pointing' finger and middle finger, then index finger, then pinky, in 10 sec intervals for 2 sets
same weight with all fingers for 1 set, 15sec (failed)

Gorilla Hangs
1 set of shits with 1 rep of giggles

Barbell FULL Wrist curls
65lbs for 2 sets, 20 reps

Static Hold
135lb barbell for 1 set, 20 secs (kinda wide)

Some Shin work...see description

15min on cycle

Static Stretched the same muscles for 20 sec holds

SMR on same muscles

Stretching today was better than usual which in turn makes me feel better.   I threw in one exercise of core work.  Not sure if this is against me...Ill have to ask, but I really dont think so especially considering the volume.

Thats right.  I added some weight to the towel pullups!  When I looked back at my regular 3 sets of 12 reps for this, I decided that instead of adding another set, Id add some weight and try to make it to 3x12 THAT WAY.  My 4th set kinda suffered badly.  Not full extentions, but I dont know.  Something to 'finish' next time I guess.

I decided to do 4 sets instead of 3 for my static holds, just so I track my progress evenly.  Wasnt as bas as I thought, but I noticed my left hand was turning into the bitch I knew it was.

Pinch Grips DID suffer though.  Ugh, these arent ever that hard.  But I guess my forearms were fatigued considering what I had just previous done.

I tried doing gorillas...

I went ahead and put a 10lb on each side of a barbell and did a reverse curl right into a regular curl.  Not bad, big burn.

There was a 135lb barbell just setup so I decided to throw in another hold.  This is what I want to do next time I do accessory day.  I mean, if deadlifts suffer from this kind of grip fate, why not tackle it head on?  

The shin work I did was completely new.  I sat at the end of a bench with a 45lb plate resting on my knees.  I then calf raised it, but then brought the weight up more by my toes.  When I came down, I came down only to where a calf raise would be at full extension.  Believe it or not, it was quite difficult.  Lots of burning in odd parts of my leg (even feet!)

My cycle was just a quickie.  I went up 1 intensity with every minute.  These sort of routines help make cardio less boring.

Stretching again, was much better.  Am I seeing a light at the end of this tunnel?

 I FUCKING HOPE SO.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good Day..*

Upper Horizontal

SMR on IT band, Hams, Glutes, lower back

Active stretched lower back, hamstrings, and now, HIP FLEXORS! for 4 sets of 4 sec holds

Scarecrows
8lb Dbs for 1 set, 12 reps

Reverse Scarecros
8lb DBs for 1 set, 12 reps

Arm Circles
8lb DBs for 1 set, 10 cirlces
same weight for 1 set, 10 circles (other direction)

Incline DB Press
55lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
95lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60sec RI)

T-Bar Rows
1 plate for 1 set, 12 reps
1 plate and a 25lb for 1 set, 10 reps
3 plates and a 25lb for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
1 plate for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps (failed) then 2 more after a 15 sec rest. (30sec RI)

Unilateral Reverse Cable Fly
35lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI; each side)

Hise Shrugs
275lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Skullcrushers
100lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 9 reps (failed; 30 sec RI)

Overhead extensions
80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
70lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (failed; both were 30 sec RI)

Static Stretched all the muscles from before for 20 sec holds

SMR on all previous muscles

Today was a good day.  Stretches are getting better, SMR on IT band is less painful, and lower back is recovering.  This is such an emotional high with me.  Lets hope I dont fuck it up.

I did some rotator cuff work before some harder Incline presses.  I started with them this time versus last time.  95lbs was hard at first, but actually, got easier.  Not sure why.  I was out of breath, I was feeling fatigue, but 1-3 sets progressively felt easier, but the 4th set was hard.  Hmm..100lbs?

T-bars went up too and this was a little awkward.  Getting into position was odd because every time I lowered the weight, it pulled me down, almost like it was tipping me over.  But I saw it through and ....no grips baby!

I went for another press and I thought 1 plate would be too light, but with a 30 sec rest, it sure wasnt.  Quite a burn, quite a cardio.

Posterior deltoid work was next.  I like this workout the best for these muscles.  And cables RULE on this rather than Dumbells.  40lbs here I come.

I threw in hise shrugs since I skipped them last time and I am not sure its such a good idea with my back.  But no pain...  Ill do a 'pulling' shrug for a lil while now or none all together.

I dedicated today to triceps instead of mixing up bis and tris..  And ya know what, I enjoyed it!  "Train smarter, not longer." 2 exercises that kicked my ass versus the shit I did, what, a year ago?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 22, 2006)

Rehab/cardio(?)

SMR on lower back, glutes (these were tight today?), IT band, hamstrings

Active stretched lower back, hamstrings, hip flexors for 4 sets of 5 sec holds

10min on armless eliptical
10min on cycle
10min on treadmill

Static stretched all previous muscles

*RTD *   Muscle Milk

Not much to say for today.  I was pretty tight today and some muscles in my ass felt tight and, well, sore.  Could it be due to the new stretches?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> *RTD * Muscle Milk


 
I just bought a case of them, I'm fuckin addicted.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I just bought a case of them, I'm fuckin addicted.



Certainly get the job done quickly.  Do you have the big or small ones?

Big ones have a screw cap.
Small ones have a tape cap.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 23, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Fucking forgot SMR and ran out of time for it after the workout!!!!

Active Stretched Hip flexors, hams, lower back, for 4 sets of 5 sec holds.

Neutral Grip Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps (failed), then fired out 2 more 15 sec later

Seated Overhead DB Press
(why the fuck didnt I warm up?)
70lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 2 sets, 8 reps

Wide Grip Lat Pulldown
120lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps (failed), then fired out 2 more 15 sec later

Seated DB Scaptions
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Concentration Curls
30lb DBs for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps + assisted 5 more reps

Unilateral Hammer Preacher DB Curls
25lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps + assisted 4 more reps

******EVERYTHING HAD 30 SEC RI******

Static Stretched all previous muscles for 20 sec holds

18 min on eliptical

I was running short on time today, so I decided to use short Rest Intervals and lower the intensity to run through this workout day.  Obviously, it showed difficulty almost everywhere.  

I was going to do a weighted neutral pull up with something like 8x3 rep scheme with the same RI, but I decided not to since I was used to doing neutral grip.  Bodyweight was just fine.

I learned from my mistakes of the pull ups, so on the DB Press, I lowered the reps so I wouldnt fucking fail..again!  Worked out fine and yes it was an extreme bitch.  

I was panting through Lat pulldowns.  Not much to say here.

Scaptions were the biggest burn of the day.  Raises always burn though.  I thought 25lbs was going to be a bit heavy considering the RI, but last time I did this I used 20s with no problem, so hello, progress!

 My arms just LOST it.  My curls were a joke!  I mean even the fucking hammers.  I didnt even feel satisfied doing them.  My triceps are still sore as hell from horizontal day, but I doubt my biceps will feel like that tomorrow.  Sucks really, considering the hard work I put in.

My streches have gotten only slightly better.  I still feel pains in my lower back, but now I feel them more in my right glutes.  I might already be stretching my glutes via other stretches, but odd how this is happening considering I am going on my 4th or 5th week without Lower.  Id say another week and ill start doing squats again.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 25, 2006)

Acessory/Rehab

SMR on glutes, IT BAND, hams, lower back

Active stretched hip flexors, hams, lower back for 4 sets, 5 sec holds

Gorilla Hangs
1 set of 8 sec holds
2 sets of 5 sec holds (left hand was 4 sec on last set)

DOH BB Static Hold
225lbs for 3 sets, 12 sec holds

Skipped wrist curls

Planks
3 sets of 12 sec holds

Glute Bridge
3 sets of 12 sec holds

Floor Bridge
3 sets of 12 sec holds

Static Stretched all previous muscles for 20-25 sec

25min on treadmill

RTD Muscle Milk

Today was kinda half assed.  Gorilla hangs seemed to have not changed.  If had not been so stressed out today, I know I could of concentrated more and gotten better times.

Same goes for Barbell Holds.  This has to be better considering the work Ive done up until now.  Of course, when I deadlifted I always did a swith-alternate grip(s).  Never Double Overhand.

I went right into some core work.  Again, I wanted to do some sort of crunch, but I was stressed out and tired from my thoughts.  The core work was just as good as its been.

I did try some balance before I did cardio.  I stood on one leg on this half-stability ball.  It has a flat bottom but a round top.  The round top is where I tried standing on one foot.  I did it until I could stand for over 10 sec.  Didnt take as long as the last time i did this.  Yay.  You gotta put some Balance work in sometime!

Cardio was a steady pace.  I had zero motivation as I hardly have any for this entry.  Life isnt good right now.  

Oh yeah, my stretches hurt today, but again, stress?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 25, 2006)

is the back feeling better?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 26, 2006)

P-funk said:


> is the back feeling better?



Yes actually.  Its my right glute that hurts.  And my stretch page is "temporarirly unavailable."

What a 'pain in the ass."


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Yesterday I did nothing but stretches and didnt log them.

Forgot SMR

Active Stretched lower back(3 stretches), hamstrings(3 stretches), glutes(4 stretches), and hip flexors (1 stretch) for 4 sets of 5 sec holds

Incline DB Press
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up; first 5 reps first were alternating!)
100lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (about 50 sec RI)

Flat DB Fly
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

T-bar Row
1plate and a 25lb for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
3 plates and a 25lb for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Alternating reverse cable fly
~supersetted with~
Alternating cable face pulls
35lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; 35lbs each movement)

Pushdowns
90lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30sec RI)

Weighted EZ bar Overhead extensions
60lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Planks
3 sets of 20 sec holds

Floor Bridges
3 sets of 20 sec holds (first and last set were done with hip extensions, each leg was held for 10 sec)

Static Stretched all previous muscles

Masseuse (sp?) massaged lower back and glutes

Ran out of time for SMR

Big day today.  I went up on Inclines.  My rest was supposed to be 45sec, but getting the weight into position caused me to be more out of breath than I needed on the 2nd-4th sets.  This was pretty hard, but even though I succeeded, I am not sure I will do this again, since I want to go heavy again next week.  But well see about that.

Not much to say about flies.  Just out of breath and coudlnt get my fatigued chest off my mind.  I knew my next exercises would help me forget them..and they did.

T-bars is done.  I cant fucking set this bitch up real well with the extra handles that run right into my thighs.  I use the wide handles and there are neutral handles on the bar.  Well, these neutrals run right into my thighs if I want to get a full ROM.  If I set my feet farther back, they dont run into me, but I dont want to lift it from that angle cuz of my lower posterior problems.  The weight was kinda light and I can go up, but my form was all over th place cuz of this shit.  Fuck this shit.

Since THAT exercise was flawed, I added some extra movments to my reverse cable flies (posterior deltoid).  When I was finished, my lower traps were burning!  I never felt this before! Not fucking bad.  But...boring weight.  

Tricep movements were boring too.  The over head extensions were kinda light, but I was wise to do this since my LAST set of the day was a little tough.  I still could go up, but they dont have 65s.  Ill just switch it up.

I decided to add in some core work instead of cardio.  I was going to have to come right back to this room for my stretches, so I stuck to it.  Planks were pretty tough and so were the hip extended bridges.  I was pretty wiped though.  No carbs before I came to the gym (?)  Oh yeah, I kept my hams STRAIGHT during my stretches this time!

I had a massage guy do his magic on my back.  He said my right side was shorter than my left.  A few muscles on the sides of my glutes (right terminology?) was tender as hell.  I screamed at him.


I havent done lower body in quite some time now and I am getting uneasy feelings from it.  I know I should just suck it up until the pain is gone, but I also want to do some real heavy shit again.  My weight is now 207 and I can bulk again, but why go heavy on my upper body and do NOTHING for my lower?  Talk about an imbalance.  It is just Monday, so maybe things will improve THIS week.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, after reading a "core" thread in Training, I saw a workout from P-Funk that was described.  I went ahead and tried these today.  I forget the name so I will edit later.  But I did 2 sets of 10, each extended leg.


----------



## M.J.H. (Aug 28, 2006)

You do your arms on your horizontal push/pull day? Thats interesting, the way I do it I do chest and back and on my horizontal day, then triceps with quads dominant legs on their day, and then biceps with hamstrings.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2006)

Rehab Day

SMR on glutes, lower back, hamstrings, IT band  (lot of work on most parts of glutes)

Active stretched all SMR muscles but also did hip flexors AND supine piriformis stretches for 4 sets of 5 sec holds (did more for the right side)

20min of treadmill
15min of eliptical

Static Stretched all previous muscles for 20 sec each.  2 sets for right side glutes

SMR on all previous muscles

I didnt feel very well today.  My right side is all fucked up.  That masseuse guy said my psyatic nerve (sp?) is being pinched and I must agree.  These pains are brand new to me (since about 3 weeks ago) and do not feel like muscular pains.  Its starting to get really annoying.

I wanted to do some Butt Kicks or some sort of other cardio, but instead I did some BW overhead squats in front of the mirror.  I get no pain and see no muscular imbalances, even from the side.

I went ahead and tried the leg press machine for a few reps without weight.  NO MORE PAIN IN MY BACK.  I tried out the trap bar for deadlifts, NO PAIN EITHER (no weights of course).


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 29, 2006)

M.J.H. said:


> You do your arms on your horizontal push/pull day? Thats interesting, the way I do it I do chest and back and on my horizontal day, then triceps with quads dominant legs on their day, and then biceps with hamstrings.



I am all over the place with my minimum arm movements.  I used to do 2 exercises for both bis and tris on both upper days, but that asn invoking any satisfaction, so now I split them completely.  It depends on IF my last movement of my upper day is a push or a pull.  E.g.  I do a row for my lest set, Ill do a push (tricep day) and if I do a overhead press for my last set, Ill do a pull (bicep day).  

The volume is very low and is almost not needed.  I do it for a piece of mind, but my biceps arent as strong as they used to be so thats why I do some isolation work and if I am going to do bis, I might as well throw in some tris.

Either way, I want to start going real heavy again and when I do, arm movements might be totally eliminated.  Id have to wait on my lower body to heal before I do this though.

The reason I place some arm stuff on upper days is just to finish them off.  If I put them on a lower day, Ill get distracted and possibly overtrain.  Not to mention, I have no lower body movements right now, so if I were to put arms on lower days, thats all Id do.

Dont forget, some arm work is done on accessory day.  Towel Pullups burn my biceps out towards the end.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 30, 2006)

Upper Vertical

SMR on glutes and lower back  no I didnt do hams

Active stretched hams, glutes and lower back for 5 sets of 3 sec holds

Weighted Medium Grip Pullups
BW for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
25lb plate for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps (failed) + 1 more rep after 10 sec rest
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps, (failed) + 1 more rep then failed again   
**All 60 sec RI**


Seated Overhead Press
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
90lb Dbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight 1 set, 6 reps (failed)
80lb DBs for 1 set, 8 reps
**All 60 sec RI**

Close, Neutral grip Pulldowns
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (30 sec RI)

Standing Dumbell Scaptions
25lb Dbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (30 sec RI)

Standing Barbell Curls
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps  (30 sec RI)

Concentration Curls
30lb DBs for 1 set, 7 reps + 3 assisted
25lb DBs for 1 set, 7 reps + 3 assisted

15min on treadmill
20min on eliptical

Static stretched all previous muscles, held for 20 secs (2 sets for the right side)

Today wasnt all that bad, but too many failures.  I honestly didnt think Id fail on the pullups.  Am I stronger when my grip is wider?  Shit, is that possible?  Either way, the best part is, when I stopped for quick rests (after the failures), I felt my lats screaming.  Never felt my lats like that before.  Oh and I was using grips.  

I couldnt remember what intensity I used last time I did seated DB press, but I wanted to do 95lbs.  Thank god I didnt.  Even 80 was a bitch.  Eh.

Pulldowns were a tad tiring.  120lbs will be a good challenge with the RI.

Scaptions burn like hell, AGAIN!  I swear, these fuckers are amazing.  I honestly dont think I can go up until 25lbs is easier.  Otherwise, form will be fucked.

I went ahead and did a 'harder' bicep exercise.  I say that because I cant see concentration curls coming before BB curls, right?  Well anyway, the BB curls killed my conc. curls.  My biceps were done!  I really, really did NOT want to fail again on these!  

Stretching was attempted at farther ROMs.  They were tough thats for sure, but how else are you supposed to improve?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 1, 2006)

Accessory

SMR on glutes, hams, IT band, and lower back

Active Stretched hip flexors, glutes, lower back, ham strings piriformis for 5 sets of 4 sec holds (right side got extra holds)

KickOvers
2 sets of 20 reps  (thanks ubercoach!)

Static BB Holds
225lbs for 4 sets, 20 sec

Pinch Grip
1 45lb plate that was supersetted between the left and right arms for 3 sets, 30 sec holds each, then 1 set of 25 sec each.  The only rest each arm got was however long it took for the working arm to fatigue.

BB Wrist Curls
135lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Seated Calf
1 plate for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
1 plate (unilateral) for 3 sets, 12 reps

25.5 min on eliptical

Static Stretched all previous muscles, for 20 sec holds, the right side got an extra set.

Not much to say today.  My nerve is still getting pinched.  And I am getting steamed.  

My holds went up!  And I threw in some calves since they look bad.  Honestly, my whole legs' form looks like shit.

Not sure what I am going to do next week.  Possibly a resting period until I incorporate legs in and heavy lifting.  I gotta see if this nerve shit improves and its not time yet.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 2, 2006)

keep stretching the shit out of your hips and glutes man. those stretches are really helping me. we both need to make sure our posture's are in line, otherwise we will just get injured over and over the same way. (already been 3 times for me). 

im not even working upper body, it sucks. but im going to brush up on my flexibility and core stability before i get back into things.

keep me updated on your pain


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 2, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> keep stretching the shit out of your hips and glutes man. those stretches are really helping me. we both need to make sure our posture's are in line, otherwise we will just get injured over and over the same way. (already been 3 times for me).
> 
> im not even working upper body, it sucks. but im going to brush up on my flexibility and core stability before i get back into things.
> 
> keep me updated on your pain



I went ahead and read up on some stretches, the psoas, and the piriformis and every time I read up on this pain, it all comes back to the "piriformis syndrome."  This shit is basically a perfect description of my problem.

I READ the stretching pics of the older lady (that I would pound the shit out of) instead of just looking at the pics.  Some of her stretches I havent done, but next week, I wanted to just do stretching and cardio.

I planned on doing some heavy lifting and adding legs back into my program, but this is the biggest goal I have right now.

In one of the descriptions, it says this sciatic nerve can be pinched by the piriformis from SITTING, WALKING, AND SQUATING.  What the fuck am I supposed to do?  Roll my ass to work???

Now I have to get a tennis ball...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I went ahead and read up on some stretches, the psoas, and the piriformis and every time I read up on this pain, it all comes back to the "piriformis syndrome." This shit is basically a perfect description of my problem.
> 
> I READ the stretching pics of the older lady *(that I would pound the shit out of)* instead of just looking at the pics. Some of her stretches I havent done, but next week, I wanted to just do stretching and cardio.
> 
> ...


 
We've got a serious issue at hand here and all you can think about is fucking the model? 

I'd hit that shit too.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 3, 2006)

Little update..

I went ahead and ordered Maximum Pump, Matrix, and I am going to try this CEE on top of those two.  

This next week is a resting period, but when this shit gets to me, its ON.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2006)

*This was 9-24-06*


Active stretched lower back areas as directed by the doc.

DB Scarecrows
8lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Reverse DB Scarecrows
same weight, same reps, same RI

Arm Circles
8lbs for 2 sets, 10 circles

Barbell Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
205lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (90 sec RI)
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps, spotted for the next 3, had nothing left for a 12th rep (90 sec RI)
same weight for 1 set, failed at 5, had nothing left at 6th ( 90 sec RI)

Wide Grip BB Bench
155lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Close Grip BB Bench
155lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps (failed) rest paused for 15 sec, then fired out last 2 reps (60 sec RI both)

Cable Incline Crossover (unilaterally)
40lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
50lbs for 1 set, 12 reps ( 60 sec RI both)

Cambered bar Pushdown
70lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

As you can see from my last MAX, 4x12 @ 65% 1RM is NOT 205lbs, but I had to be reasonable. I hadnt workedout in 4 weeks and hadnt done bench press in even more time, so my max had to had gone down.

Anyway, I believe the weak link is my triceps. I couldnt finish my close grip bench AND when my arms were reaching full extension, thats when I fatigued big time. I wasnt going to do any tricep work, but I dont know, thats where I want suggestions.

No pain by the way. And this was my frist day back to the gym with Maximum Pump, Matrix, and CEE at work. It obviously didnt keep my original strength.

I couldnt stop laughing when I could only get 6 reps of 205lbs..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2006)

Rows, Rows, and more Rows..

Hammer Strength Iso-Row
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up, unilaterally)
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 4 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI, unilaterally)

Same Machine, but done with a supinated grip
same weight for 2 sets, 10 reps (45sec RI)

Same Machine, but done with a neutral grip
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps (45sec RI)
same exact shit..(45 sec RI, unilaterally)

Spider Row
35lb plate for 3 sets, 10 reps (45sec RI)

Concentration Curls
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (30 sec RI)

Active stretches from the doc, 5 sets of 5 sec holds

Seems pretty light today, but I was winded on the machine.  Oh, I did the machine cuz I dont know if I can do Bent Over Rows.  In fact, I dont even want to try.

Spider Rows were a bit easy, but its intended to be.

Curls were a lil hard.  Had to take short breaths in between the last reps on the left arm, only the very last rep on the right.


On a side note, when things start to get better, Ill start a new journal.  These workouts are for big movements.  Powerlifting style.


----------



## fUnc17 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Corrective Methods For Common Postural Deviations Part II: The Anterior Pelvic Tilt*


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> *Corrective Methods For Common Postural Deviations Part II: The Anterior Pelvic Tilt*



Ill take a look when I have time at work without worry.  But NASM has schooled me pretty well on anterior pelvic tilt.  

Are there other elements in the article that sheds light on my problem?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 26, 2006)

Shoulders?

Active stretches 5 sets of 5 sec holds

Standing overhead DB Press
25lb DBs for 1 set, 12 reps
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up; back seems ok)
40lb DBs for 4 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI; back was fine)

Seated Arnold Press
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Standing DB scaptions
25lb DBs for 1 set, 10 reps (30 sec RI)
15lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; ONE LEGGED!!   Twice on right, once on left)

I tested out my shoulders today and everything seemed fine.  I was..am still sore from bench day, so this workout will prolly have to be dropped or moved.

I did my scaptions on one leg and boy does my right leg (thats the fucked up side) need work.  I wonder if working on this would help?  Ill ask the doc.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2006)

*Pull it, stroke it, suck it....ill get a towel*

Medium Length Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 12 rep
BW for 1 set, 6 reps, paused for 15 secs, fired 3 more, rested 15 sec, then 3 more.
BW for 1 set, 6 reps, paused for 15 secs, fired 2 more, 15 sec, then 3 more (failed; all 60 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 1 set, 8 reps
BW for 1 set, 8 reps (all 60 sec RI; last set I used grips)

Close Grip Supinated Chinups
BW for 1 set, 9 reps (whoops!  supposed to do 8!)
BW for 1 set, 8 reps (60 sec RIs)

Zottman DB curls
20lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps  ( 30 sec RI)

Stretched back

My grip was..ok!  It was just my hands felt ripped up and were burning.  Some callapses are not in place.  Anyway, my pulls arent great, but they should get better.

I through curls in there just for fun.  And it wasnt..


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 29, 2006)

Big Bench

DB Arm Circles
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 circles
Same Shit for 2 sets, 10 circles (other direction)

Scarecrows & Reverse Scarecrows
5lbs for 2 sets each, 10 reps

Barbell bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
205 for 3 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 9 reps, rest paused for 10 sec, then fired out 2 more (90sec RI)

Wide Grip Bench
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (75sec RI)

Close Grip Bench
165lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (75sec RI; I cant remembered if I failed)

Weighted EZ bar Skull Crushers
70lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30sec RI)

Stretched the crippled back

Not sure what to think today.  I lowered the reps to 10, which I think is sufficient really, but I also did increase the RI.  Hmm, not sure if this is progression.  In any case, my triceps are the weak link.  They fatigue pretty bad when arms are at full extension, so thats why I threw in another workout for them.

Doc said I can do BW Squats..hey, its fucking something.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 2, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Arm Cirlces
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Reverse Arm Circles
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Scarecrows
5lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Reverse Scarcrows
5lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up completed)
205lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 12 reps!!  (all 90 sec RI)

Spider Rows
1 plate for 2 sets, 8 reps
1 plate + 25lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
2 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Grip Bench Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 10 rep (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Row Supinated Grip
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Same Machine, Neutral Grip, unilaterally
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Pushdowns
85lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Weighted EZ Curl bar
60lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Stretches from the doc.

Great day!  And I was tired to boot!  I seriously didnt even want to workout today, but as you can see, NO FAILURES!  I even did 12 reps onthe last set!

Spider Rows had more time cuz I got a new client and I asked him to do one part of a fitness assessment.  The FIRST set had 90 sec RI..actually more since thats when I was talking.  So the next 3 sets had less RI.

I went ahead and did close grip BEFORE wide grip, but I upped the weight.  I honestly didnt feel fatigue.  I did a lil witht he wider grip, but thats to be expected.

Not much to say about the Hammer Strengths..

I wanted to drop some isolations, but I said fuck it.  The curls gave me a hard time...


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice, you'll be back in no time.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 3, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Overhead BB Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up...need to do more)
115lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 9 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps, rested for 10sec then only did one more (failed; 90 sec RI)

Medium Grip Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps
BW for 1 set, 7 reps, failed waited 10 sec, got 1 more  (90 sec RI)

Standing Overhead DB Press
50lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps (failed)

Wide Grip pullup
BW for 1 set, 8 reps

Close Grip pullup
BW for 1 set, 8 reps

Stretches from doc.

Today was 50/50.  I tried BB pressing instead of DB Pressing and I must say it was fun until I pulled some sort of muscle in my upper right back area.  Now when I extend my neck down (not flex), it hurts for a second or two.  Eh, how often do I put my neck in this position?  Either way, I am taking tomorrow off.

All in all for number today was average for a comeback after injury.  I have to think about frequency with my volume.  I am thinking horizontal pull before push next time and vertical pull before push after that.

I wish I could do legs again, this would so much easy to program, but its not so bad.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Barbell Rows...
65lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up completed)
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
155lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75sec RI)

Barbell Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
225lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (no failures; under 2 min RI)

Inverted Rows
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (60sec RI)

Incline Bench w/close grip
185lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
Incline Bench w/wide grip
same weight for 1 set, 4 reps  failed
same weight for 1 set, 5 reps  failed  (60 sec RI)

I dont know what to say about today.  I was surprised to be able to do my bench volume.  Though its less reps that last time's AND the RI is up, but I dont know how to tweak this other than doing the same thing next time with slightly heavier weight.

I tried Barbell rows out and no pain!

The inverted rows are basically me pulling myself up to a bar.  Not a pullup, but like a bench in the other direction...not sure if I labeled it correctly.

I mustve been winded by the incline.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 5, 2006)

I got the same problem in my upper back/neck/trap 

sometimes when i shrug that side i crack the shit out of my back and neck. i'm all out of whack.

are you still getting pain?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow! I have never seen your journal before. You are a tank.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> I got the same problem in my upper back/neck/trap
> 
> sometimes when i shrug that side i crack the shit out of my back and neck. i'm all out of whack.
> 
> are you still getting pain?



Not that this is good advice, but every time this has happened it goes away quite quickly.  Lets see, that snap + pain happened on tuesday..and today (thursday) I hardly even noticed it.

I HAVE gotten it from shrugging before.  Its from bad form, but its such a slight "momentary loss of muscular coordination," -Jack Nicholson, The Shining, its hard to avoid.  Youre gonna go heavier at one point, add volume, fatigue sets in, and poof!  You got it.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 5, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Wow! I have never seen your journal before. You are a tank.



Thanks.   I used to be better.  Havent been the same since the deadlifts and squats were removed.  I want to add them in so bad despite what the doc says, but fuck that.  No sense getting this shit worse next time around.

Other than that, my upper body seems to be moving back up to where it was, except my vertical movements.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2006)

Grip Strength

Towel Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps (held last rep for 2 sec)
same weight for 1 set, 9 reps (failed; all 60 sec RI)

***EVERYTHING BELOW HAD 30SEC RI***

Static Hold (held the ends of a dumbell)
25lb DBs for 1 set, 15sec on both arms
same weight for 1 set, under 15 sec on the right, 10 sec on left
20lb Dbs for 1 set, 15sec on both arms
same weight for 1 set, 15sec on right, 12 sec on left

Barbell Static Hold
225lbs for 1 set, 20 sec
225lbs for 1 set, 30 sec
225lbs for 1 set, 20 sec
225lbs for 1 set, 15 sec

Standing DB Wrist Curls
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps (9 on last rep, failed)

Today was ok.  Decided to do some newer workouts today, well some not from the norm.  

Towel pullups were the same.
Static holds were done with holding the DB's fat or weighted side, so I held them vertically.  Hard shit, felt like it was straight finger strength.
I held Barbells this time instead of DBs and I liked it a LOT more.  In fact, its more direct work to my problems than DBs.
Wrist curls are just for kicks.


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 6, 2006)

http://chetday.com/backchronicpain.htm

its amazing how we both search the ends of the earth to figure out what the fuck is up with our bodies, and its all because of this! amazing, and a god damn relief. shit.

hopefully i wont mind fuck myself as often now


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Reverse Scarecorws
5lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Scarecrows
5lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Arm Cirlces
10lbs for 2 sets, 10 circles

Barbell Bench
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
185lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (warm up done, nigga)
265lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Barbell Row
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
155lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (warm up completed)
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Wide Grip Incline Barbell Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 secRI)

Close Grip Incline Barbell Press
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps (failed)
same weight for 1 set, 4 reps (failed; 60 sec RI)

Inverted Rows
BW for 3 sets, 12 reps  (45 sec RI)

Well, today I can honestly say this stack I am on is working.  Id say I am up to par from where I left off.  Sucks actually, cuz now my calculations are off.  I was going to do 275s, but I thought 265lbs was pushing it since last week I did JUST 225lbs.  If I work out again this week on some presses, I might come up with a plan...

Rows were actually hard (not the inverted ones, theyre too easy now).  My left arm was getting tired along with my grip...which I forgot about!  I am gonna have to really try to get my grip up in order to row 225lbs without straps.

Inclines were hard...  Now last week I couldnt finish my wide grip work, but COULD finish the close grip.  So, I switched them around only for them to find the same fate.  My triceps fatigued quite quickly on the last set, so I said fuck it.  Children heard.  If I do presses again this week, I will do DBs and alternated them.  I wouldve today but I was...scared.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 9, 2006)

fUnc17 said:


> http://chetday.com/backchronicpain.htm
> 
> its amazing how we both search the ends of the earth to figure out what the fuck is up with our bodies, and its all because of this! amazing, and a god damn relief. shit.
> 
> hopefully i wont mind fuck myself as often now



My dr. has actually given me some stretches that are hamstring related.  I used to do these stretches, along with the one listed int he link for weeks.  Shit was getting better.  Until...

Today was the first day I saw a rehab person.  If I lie on my back I can hardly raise my leg period, nevermind the straightness.  Anyway, today was the first day and I have been doing no stretches LIKE that one in the link since the injury...along with no leg work, Id say my shit is pretty tight.

But I am truckin' on.  I have my MRI on the 16th and I basically just asked the doc...  "Doc, what the fuck is this MRI going to indicate?  Surgery?"  He actually doesnt really want me to get any, he wants me to do therapy.  To me, it doesnt sound good either way.  Get cut and have scar tissue.  Dont get cut and have scar tissue...

All in all, my well being, is a lot better from the start, but I feel a plateau.  I am not completely numb, but I have numbess in some spots...but I can still feel touches, just not as sensitive.  

If I sit too much of the day, my back hurts, but no shooting pain.

I still cant raise my leg very far, but only just now have we started to attack that problem.

And I still hurt when I laugh, sneeze, or cough.  Coughing especially...so Id say I am still fucked up..

FROM A FUCKING STRETCH.[/SIZE]


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 11, 2006)

*Pretty Good day*

1 Redline can

Upper Vertical

Medium Grip Pullups
BW for 4 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing Barbell Overhead Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (warm up, like the dishes, are fucking done)
135lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Neutral Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 1 set, 6 reps, failed, rested 15 sec then fired out 3 more (60 sec RI)

Standing Overhead Alternating DB Press
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Stretches from the doc

I drank a Redline and was expecting an uneasy energy rush like the first time Ive guzzled one.  Well, it didnt hit me until the last exercise...not the energy, the uneasiness.  The energy hit me around the pullups.

I suppose the pullups are pretty good.  I coulda sworn I rested less than 90 sec, but who knows.

The overhead press was nice, I threw in another set and knew I coulda done more.  Even if I shortened the rests.  I was nervous about doing it, but I figured with cutting the reps down, I wouldnt fatigue and 'pop' my back again.

Pullups are kinda the same.  Wide Grip wouldve had another set, but I wanted to keep them to 3.  Pullups next time will be weighted.  "Oh its time, baby." -Juggernaut

Alternating these DBs is harder than you think.  I almost didnt finish my last set...I sure didnt want to, but I am a fucking beast.   It was time for something new and unilateral..

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2006)

Grip It, Bitch

Barbell Static Holds
135lbs for 1 set, 20 sec
185lbs for 1 set, 20 sec
225lbs for 3 sets, 20 sec
225lbs for 1 set, 15 sec
225lbs for 1 set, 10 sec

Pinch Grips
45lb plates in each hand, 4 fingers for 3 sets, 20 secs
same weight, same fingers, for 2 sets, 15 secs

Fat ends of DBs.  Static Holds, unilaterally
20lb DB in each hand for 1 set, 20 sec on both hands
same shit for 1 set, 20 sec on right, 15 sec on left
same shit for 1 set, 15+ sec on right, 15 sec on left
same shit for 1 set, 15 sec on right, 10+ sec on left

Reverse Unilateral DB Wrist Curls
20lb DBs for 1 set, 20 reps
same shit for 2 sets, 12 reps

DB Wrist Curls
50lb DBs for 1 set, 15 reps
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Stretches from the doc

Eh, today was just ok.  I started with Barbell Holds instead of towel pullups or gorilla hangs.  I noticed I get bored real fast with this shit, if I start with a very small moving exercise.  I left the gym wanting more...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Scarecrows SS Reverse Scarecrows SS Armcircles
5lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
275lbs for 3 sets, 5 reps (90 sec RI)

Barbell Bent Over Row
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
205lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Incline Barbell Press
185lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5 reps, paused for 10 sec, then fired out 3 more (failed; 60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Row; Unilaterally
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (75 sec RI)

Stretches from the doc.

Kind of an odd day.  I managed to do the 275lb bench scheme I hoped to do last week and it was kinda hard.  Not too hard.  I can go to the next level..

The rows were tough.  I had to set up at the squat cage, which means I had to do a sort of rack dead from where the weight sat.  With my back the way it is, it made me nervous.  No pain though!  The rows were tough only cuz the reps were a little high and my FUCKING GRIP WAS SLIPPING.  

 CHRIST, MY GRIP IS A DISGRACE.  

Incline was pretty hard.  I fatigued greatly on the 2nd set and I knew the 3rd would suffer.

Hammer Rows had more than 75sec RI.  I was panting!


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2006)

Going over my journal, I noticed its hard as hell to read!

In any case, I noticed on 7-25-06 is when I shouldve stopped.  The pain described there is the tip of the iceberg I float on now.   

I began to think of my deadlifting days.  All the heavy shit I pulled...ugh, am I ever going to do that again?  Jesus, I didnt even think it was that much! 
I mean, shit was "popping,"  how the fuck is shit going to be better ?

I noticed my heaviest lifts arent even in the thread, but my heaviest lifts IN the thread were in April and I havent really gotten stronger.  My grip has gotten better, but...ugh I dont know.  I am coming from a set back and I am just about around what I lifted back then.  My pulls arent as good though, but I supposed Id expect it from whats been happening. 

My MRI is tomorrow  and I am hoping I see some light at the end of this painful, annoying, and costly god damn tunnel.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 15, 2006)

What do you mean by 'uneasy' feeling w/ the Redline?
Do u think it helps? I tried a smaple a couple years back, but don't remember if it did anything for me...i MISS my liquid clen....


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 15, 2006)

It can induce anxiety a bit.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 17, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Weighted Medium Grip Pullups
BW for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up..see below)
25lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
145lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI..why?)

Weighted Chin Ups
25lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60+ sec RI)

Standing Alternating Overhead DB Press
40lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

 No failures today.   Plus, some shit went up for this course (post injury).

Pull Ups..I dont know how to warm up to pull ups if you have trouble with BW Pullups.  I suppose a lat pulldown would be sufficient, but I hate them.  In any case, I can go up.  35lbs...and what rep scheme...hmm.  Maybe 5x5.

Overhead presses were ok.  I dont know why the fuck I was having 2 min of rest instead of 90sec.  I even felt like 2min was too much while I rested...I think I didnt succumb to 90 sec cuz of my back.  Gotta be real careful.  Last set was tough.  Not sure about going up.  Maybe more reps instead next time.

I was surprised chinups were easy.  By the way..NO STRAPS THIS WHOLE DAY!!

Alternating DBs were tough on the last set.  I think I went down...not sure.  Ill have to review.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice. I can't wait to get back in the gym...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 18, 2006)

Accessory/Grip Day

Gorilla Hangs
First set, 10 sec on both arms
2nd, 10 on right, 8 on left
3rd...you dont want to know

DB Static Holds (the fat side)
25lbs for 2 sets, 15 secs
same weight for 2 sets, 15 secs on right, 10 sec on left, then <10 sec the last set

Barbell Static Holds
225lbs for 4 sets, of 20 sec

Pinch Grips
45lb plate in each hand for 3 sets til failure

Unilateral Wrsit Curls using cable row pulley
40lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps

***ALL ABOVE DONE WITH 30 SEC RI***

Seated Calf PRESS
1 plate on each side for 2 set, 10 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed)
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 8 reps (failed; 45sec RI)

DB Static Holds
100lbs in each hand for 3 sets, 25sec-20sec-25sec  (<30 sec RI)

Stretches from teh doc and therapist



Today was neither good nor bad.  Gorilla hangs were terrible.  The swinging and twisting sure doesnt help!

I added calves cuz, well why not?  It was nice to do them again.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 19, 2006)

*Another Benching Bitch*

Upper Horizontal

Arm Cirlces SS Reverse Arm Circles
8lbs for 2 sets, 10 circles

Scarecrows SS Reverse Scarecrows
5lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Barbell Bench
135lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 6 reps (warm up completed)
295lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Rows
75lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
90lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up completed)
110lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
1 plate for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Tanning Session 

Stretches from doc & therapist



Coming up with some new attack patterns, I decided to up the sets and lower the reps.  I like this, Ive never done it before and it want bad.  Id like to try it with 315 and possibly 2min RI.

Rows were fucked cuz of grip strength on the left side.  UGH.  That fucking left hand..

Dips seemed easy at first, but they burned at the 3rd set.  Could go heavier, but I wonder....I need more rest.

Hammer Strength was the same..


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 19, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Upper Horizontal
> 
> Arm Cirlces SS Reverse Arm Circles
> 8lbs for 2 sets, 10 circles
> ...


 
See, you're getting back into the swing of things. You'll be at 100% in no time. As for me, pain or no pain, monday is D-Day.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 22, 2006)

Liftin today?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw, fatcat and akira are friends.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Aw, fatcat and akira are *friends*.



Know what those are?  

Anyway, YES, I was going to ligt today, but I didnt fucking hit the alarm on button.  So now I am at work thinking of what overhead presses woulda been like today.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey how long do you wait in between sets for your BB holds?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 22, 2006)

30 sec for almost all grip work.  Only exceptions are towel pullups...and maybe gorilla hangs cuz I am terrible at them.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 23, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Weighted Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
45lb plate for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
155lbs for 6 sets, 3 reps (90 sec RI)

Negative Pullups..medium grip
BW for 3 sets, 6 negatives (60 sec RI; last set hardly had long holds)

Alternating Standing Overhead DB Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Static DB Holds...fat end
25lbs for 1 set, 15 sec each hand
same weight for 1 set, 15 sec on right, 10 on left...then another 5 sec.
same weight for 1 set, 10 sec on right, 5 on left

FORGOT MY FUCKING STRETCHES!


The weighted chin ups were decent.  Not too hard and done without grips!

Barbell Presses were easy, but I was nervous.  I added more sets, but really it wasnt heavy enough.

NEgatives were a switch up.  I lowered myself as slowly as I could, but it started to get hard on the later sets.

Alternating was a burn as always.

Grip work will be divided up now.  And todays suffered...prolly cuz I never used any straps on the pullups.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Upper Vertical
> 
> Weighted Chin Ups
> BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
> ...


 
Exactly. 

So we are doing a similar scheme right now, that's cool. No cardio lately?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2006)

I was told to start walking..  My fucking job is walking!  Its to help decompress the disk over and over.  

I am going to the gym today around 630.  I have to do LEGS.  BW shit and calfs..or is it calves?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I was told to start walking.. My fucking job is walking! Its to help decompress the disk over and over.
> 
> I am going to the gym today around 630. I have to do LEGS. BW shit and calfs..or is it calves?


 
Cool, I should still be there.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2006)

Legs  Thats right I said it.

Active stretches.  Were talking erectors, lats, piriformis, and a shitload of hamstrings!

Bridges
2 sets of 15 reps

Bridges w/Marching
2 sets of 15 reps

Alternating Superman (one leg up, opposite arm up)
1 set of 15 reps

Floor Crunch
1 set of 15 reps

Floor Twisting Crunch
1 set of 15 reps

Ball Crunch
1 set of 15 reps

Stationary Lunges
BW for 1 set, 15 reps on each leg

Lunges (stepping backwards)
BW for 1 set, 15 reps on each leg

ATG Squats
BW for 3 sets, 20 reps

Static Stretched all previous muscles

Smith Machine assisted Calf Raises
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps
1 plate and a 25lb on each side for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
2 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Gastrocnemius and Soleus

Barbell Static Holds
225lbs for 1 set til failure; 32 secs
same weight for 1 set til failure; 26 secs
same weight for 1 set til failure; 24 secs
same weight for 1 set til failure; 21 secs


Today was rather FUN.  God damn it was nice to feel some lower pain.  I need weights!

EDIT:  Forgot...I did abs a bit.  And they CRAMPED up on the way into the ball crunches.  Looks like the focusing on the breathing I learned from rehab helped.  The cramping vanished!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hmm. How did you do Smith Machine Calf Raises if you can't put weight on your shoudlers?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2006)

I am also not suppose to do Overhead Presses


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2006)

*An even bigger Bench, bitch*

Reverse Scarecrows
5lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Scarecrows
5lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Arm circles
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Reverse Arm circles
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 6 reps (warm up completed)
315lbs for 2 sets, 3 reps
same weight for 1 set, 2 reps + 1 assisted
same weight for 1 set, 1 rep + 2 assisted
same weight for 1 set, 1 rep + 2 assisted (all 2 min RI)

Dumbell Row
75lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
85lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
110lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Incline Dumbell Press
85lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
155lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Pinch Grip
45lb plates in each hand..30 sec x 3 sets, then 25 sec on last set


I MAY have gotten more reps on the bench, but who the fuck knows.  These people, though taking the safe route, when they keep their hands on the bar, how the fuck do I know if its really "all me."  In any case, I rounded DOWN.  Ill do this again.

My grip almost gave out on rows.  Heavy shit.

Incline DB press had me begging for air.

Yates rows were light...I can go up.  I always liked these, but when I go heavier, then I hate them. 

I was going to skip grip strength, but even though I am rushed this morning, I am glad I did them.  I thought theyd be nothing, but my forearms hurt more than ever today.

Oh yeah, I drank a Redline throughout my benching and I almost barfed on my way home.  It makes me breath faster, thereby pushing (or pulling) snot in my sinuses down my throat...like a finger!  Thus....


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 25, 2006)

still looked like a good workout.
When I go heavy on bench...I'll tell the spotter exactly how I like spotted.
Lift off; then just keep hands on/under bar...DO NOT HELP UNLESS I STOP..and only just enough to get me started again.
You'd think pretty cut and dry...I hate it when I can feel them helping...
If you are helping...I'm not doing it and it doen'st count...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> still looked like a good workout.
> When I go heavy on bench...I'll tell the spotter exactly how I like spotted.
> Lift off; then just keep hands on/under bar...DO NOT HELP UNLESS I STOP..and only just enough to get me started again.
> You'd think pretty cut and dry...I hate it when I can feel them helping...
> If you are helping...I'm not doing it and it doen'st count...



Its one of those fucking things, man.  He asked for a spot and I did it correctly.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok what did I miss, why is my Sin City avatar not showing up?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 27, 2006)

"Yittle" Leg & Core Day at the Chiro!

After some light stretches...

Ball Bridges w/legs under Ball
3 sets of 20 reps

Ball Bridges w/feet under ball
3 sets of 20 reps

Floor Bridge while Marching
2 sets of 15 reps

Altnerating Superman on Stability ball
3 sets of 20 reps

Ball Crunches
1 set of 15 reps

Ball Crunches with twists
1 set of 15 reps

Lateral Lunges
BW for 2 sets, 20 reps

Lateral Lunges with TheraBands
BW for 2 sets, 15 reps

Squats with TheraBands
BW for 2 sets, 20 reps



Pretty self explanatory.  The Therabands are rubber bands that are placed under my foot/feet.  The exercise itself is the same only I extend my arms out while holding onto the bands like a lateral shoulder raise.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

Workout at the Chiro office was done before the gym...mmmm, about 45 min before I started the upper horizontal.

Stretches galore

Floor Bridge
3 sets of 20

Floor Bridge w/marching
2 sets of 15

Ball Bridge
2 sets of 20

Floor Crunch
1 set of 20

Floow Crunch with twists
1 set of 20

Alternating Supermans on the Ball
3 sets of 20
~supersetted~
Ball Back Extensions
2 sets of 12

ATG BW Squats w/TheraBands used to do front raises
1 set of 20

Same thing but the bands were used for lateral raises
1 set of 20

Stationary BW Lunge w/TheraBands used to do Lateral Raise
1 set of 15 on each leg



Upper Horizontal

Arm Circles
10lb DBs for 1 set, 12 reps

Reverse Arm Circles
10lb DBs for 1 set, 12 reps

Scarecrows
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Reverse Scarecrows
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 8 reps 
225lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up completed)
315lbs for 4 sets, 3 reps
315lbs for 1 set, 2 reps + 1 assisted  (2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
205lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps  (90 sec RI)

Alternating Incline DB Press
80lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps (failed; 60 sec RI)

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row
3plates + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted EZ Cambered Bar used for Overhead Extensions
80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
90lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Alternating Standing DB Hammer Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)


Today was excellent.  I was pretty winded after working out at the office, but when I got to the gym, I SIPPED RedLine and it seemed to work.

Bench went up by 2 sets!  Only needed help on the last rep and once again, the spotter gave me too much help.  Jesus christ, I even gave specific instructions.  Not that this is good advice, but I didnt even ask for a spot on the 2nd set cuz I coudlnt find one.  I did have this guy stand behind me on the 3rd, but I didnt need him.  And the 4th..well its in black and white.

Rows werent hard.  I am very particuliar on my rows.  I deliberatley did not want to go heavy cuz of my back and cuz real heavy rows really dont make me feel like I am working hard.  Lighter weight, full ROM, complete focus.

Now this..this alternating shit was the only workout that I had EVER grunted loud with.  For christ's sake, this shit winded me, burned me, fucked me.

Hammer Strength Rows HAD to go up.  I was kinda uncomfortable, but I used for ROM.

I did some arm shit just to ease my mind.  Nice shit, kinda easy.  I forgot about doing grips.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Good looking workout.
I'm hoping my muscle memory starts kickig in soon...I want to get my 3 plates back for benching again...
...still having probs. with spotters?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

I told this guy on the 3 rd set to not touch the bar unless its coming back down.  He almost did.  The 4th set, it DID come back down and he helped out TOO much.

I know its for safety, but we arent in the gym to relax.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 30, 2006)

sounds like we are about the same. I do like the mentality of spotter's hands on the bar...I feel 'safer'...but..when I feel them helping and I don't need it, I feel cheated.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 30, 2006)

Yea.  It limits knowledge of progress.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 31, 2006)

Lower/Core

Stretches galore

Floor Bridge
3 sets of 20

Floor Bridge w/Marching
2 sets of 20

Ball Bridge
3 sets of 20

Crunches with Legs on Ball
1 set of 20

Same workout as above but with Twists
1 set of 20

Ball Back Extensions
2 sets of 20

Ball Crunch
2 sets of 20 (first 10 were normal crunches, next 10 were twists)

Lunges; steps going behind me
1 set of 20

Lunges in the Tranverse plane
1 set of 20 (each leg)

Lunges in the Frontal plane
1 set of 20

ATG Squats
BW for 3 sets of 20

Smith Machine assisted Calf Raises
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
2 plates for 4 sets, 8 reps

Barbell Static Holds
225lbs for 4 sets,  42 sec, 32, sec, 22 sec, 17 sec

I was burning pretty bad during squats.  Lunges were changed up for variety and really the lunges in the transverse plane were just hard to control, but the side lunges (frontal plane) were pretty tough.

Not much to say about everything else.  Nothing changed.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (warm up)
165lbs for 3 sets, 4 reps
same weight for 1 set, 3 reps (failed 4th)
same weight for 1 set, 4 reps  (all done with 2min RI)

Slightly wider than Medium Grip Weighted Pullups  (what a fucking mouthfull   )
BW for 1 set, 10 reps
45lb plated + 25lbs for 5 sets, 4 reps (2 min intervals)

Standing Overhead DB Press
50lb DBs for 1 set, 8 reps
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60+ sec RI)

Extra Wide Weighted Pullups
25lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps, failed, then fired out last 2 15 sec later
BW for 1 set, 8 reps  (60+ sec RI)

SkullCrushers
106lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

EZ bar curls
86lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps; stopped (30 sec RI)

I decided to increase the weight on shoulder press, but not too much.  In any case, it still made me all fucked up.  My coordination was all off, along with my breathing.  The overhead DB presses had shitty form during the last set.  Not sure why.

Pullups were heavier than ever!  And not bad!  The WIDE grip suffered cuz of my grip.  Ever since straps were removed, Ive noticed some great grip improvements, but there are some limits.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2006)

nice workout. When you do pull ups, do you wrap you thumb under (hold the bar) or leave hooked on top of w/ rest of fingers?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 1, 2006)

Hell, no its wrapped.  I couldnt do it otherwise.  Ever since I discovered my grip strength was horrible, Ive ditched the straps, so every little bit counts.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

What station do you do pullups at? I like the one towards the back right of the gym, with the dip bar on it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 2, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> What station do you do pullups at? I like the one towards the back right of the gym, with the dip bar on it.



Well Ive gotta do it at the squat cage.  The stand witht he dip bars makes it very narrow for me and weights being strapped.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 2, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Well Ive gotta do it at the squat cage. The stand witht he dip bars makes it very narrow for me and weights being strapped.


 
Do they have a weight belt for dips there? I haven't really looked, but I need to start adding weight.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2006)

Lower + Core

Stretches

Alternating Floor Supermans
3 sets of 20

Bird Dogs w/opposite leg extensions
3 sets of 20

Bridge with legs on ball
3 sets of 20

Bridge with feet on ball, then used them to March
2 sets of 15

Ball Crunches
1 set of 20

Ball Circular Twists?
2 sets of 10

Ball crunch with tossed ball (smaller of course)
2 sets of 15

THEN AT THE GYM...

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (75sec RI)

BW Lunges
1/2 the track, then after 60sec of RI, the other 1/2

ATG Squats with 5lb DBs in each hand doing lateral raises
1 set of 20 reps

Same Exercise but with Front Raises
1 set of 20 reps  (both were 30 sec RI)

Stretches

Super Seated Leg Press assisted Calf Raises
2 plates on each side for 4 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

13 min on eliptical  (ran out of time)

Well, the only thing I can really explain was that the leg press machine has NO weight bearing on my shoulders.  Its a seat with a 110 degree angle and a back support that is about 90 degrees.  Yeah  thats about a pretty good description.

The lunges were for distance instead of reps.  Who knows how many I did, but it was maybe 60-90 sec of non stop lunging...twice.  

My legs were toast today.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Hell, no its wrapped. I couldnt do it otherwise. Ever since I discovered my grip strength was horrible, Ive ditched the straps, so every little bit counts.


I've read and tried...and seems to work...if you keep your thumbs on top of bar w/ rest of fingers.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 3, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I've read and tried...and seems to work...if you keep your thumbs on top of bar w/ rest of fingers.



God damn youre quick!  I just posted on my thread 5 min ago!

The thing is, theres grip strength..and I believe there finger strength too.  My grip strength was bad, its gotten worse, but the worst is my finger strength.  It seems that using all the fingers on the top would cause the most strength needs out of them to prevent falling.  Of course, its a nice way to improve finger strength.  

Hmm, maybe some Gorilla hangs with the thumb up would be a progression..

I am going to try to go up in some pulls, but I will have to use straps eventually.  Now that I am no longer co-dependent of them, I can go bare handed for the first few sets, then use them towards the end if I must.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 3, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> God damn youre quick!


HA! as long as a girlfriend doesn't say that to me..I'm in good shape...




> The thing is, theres grip strength..and I believe there finger strength too. My grip strength was bad, its gotten worse, but the worst is my finger strength. It seems that using all the fingers on the top would cause the most strength needs out of them to prevent falling. Of course, its a nice way to improve finger strength.
> 
> Hmm, maybe some Gorilla hangs with the thumb up would be a progression..
> 
> I am going to try to go up in some pulls, but I will have to use straps eventually. Now that I am no longer co-dependent of them, I can go bare handed for the first few sets, then use them towards the end if I must.


well, I haven't gripped the bar w/ thumb under in years. 
I try to go w/out straps as much as possible myself. I do have tendonitis in my arms..and sometimes have to use straps w/ pull-ps, and when I could do weight PU's, I'd have straps.
I ma the same way w/ straps on pulling exercises: Only use them on the heavy lifts.
On dead lifts, I now just use altering grip.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 4, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> HA! as long as a girlfriend doesn't say that to me..I'm in good shape...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ditto, I stick with overhand as long as possible, and switch to alternating when the going gets tough. I haven't used straps in a long while and don't plan on it.

I use a hook grip when I do DB, and BB rows and that's it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 4, 2006)

I used straps on my heaviest deadlifts. AND IT WAS ALTERNATIVE GRIPS! THEY were the reason why my grip suffered tremendously, but I still could see using the straps even today.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Stretches

Scarecrows
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Reverse Scarecrows
8lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps

Arm Cirlces & Reverse Arm Circles
8lb DBs for 2 sets each, 12 reps

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 6 reps (warm up)
315lbs for 3 sets, 3 reps
same shit for 2 sets, 2 reps, assisted 1 rep (2 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 6 reps  (90 sec RI; LAST SET had 8 reps)

Alternating DB Flat Bench Press
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Dumbell Row
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Alternating Chest Press w/one arm extended
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 10 reps
1 plate + 10lbs on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Unilateral Row
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps  (30 sec RI)

Barbell Static Holds
225lbs for 4 sets, 26 sec, 25 sec, 22 sec, 15 sec


Ugh, today was a fucking waste.  I worked out at a different gym, which for some REAL FUCKING ODD REASON, the weights just felt heavier.  I had a spot that always had his hands on the bar.  Ugh.  I am pretty sure the spots were ok though.

My grip almost died out on the DB Rows.

The only exercise that needs an explaination is the hammer strength chest press.  I would use 1 rep to push out both arms, then keep one arm extended while the other side worked.  Then when that side was done working, that side would stay extended, while the other side then worked.  Good variation, but I couldve gone heavier.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice workout!
I also did back..but only back today...
my grip crapped out on me too...shoulda used my straps.

Very impressive on the DB rows...w/out straps?? You animal! Anything over 80lbs..and I'm 'strapped, yo! 

When you do DB rows....are you on a flat bench, or alternate? I've leaned to lean one arm on the DB rack...and stand at about 45 deg. angle..and row that way...just a nice change in the angle.

And, maybe as far as your feeling weaker at the other gym...I've done that before. Maybe just a mental thing? Was the equipment the same, or slightly varied? Probably something minute just threw your focus off.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Nice workout!
> I also did back..but only back today...
> my grip crapped out on me too...shoulda used my straps.
> 
> ...



Thats the only way Ill row.  Something about rowing on a bench that irritates me.  Not physically, I mean it really just annoys me.

Yea I was strapless.  Thanks for the credit!  I believe it was a long time to row this weight without straps.

As far as the gym goes, I believe its a mental thing really.  Level of comfortability and what not?  In any case, the plates were coated with rubber here.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

that's the one thing I really like about 24 hour fitness...are those weighted plates..with hand holes to carry them better...
but then again..I do kinda miss the CLANK of plates slapping together asyou load them for a big lift...just amental boost...


Rowing on a bench..for some odd reason, hurts my back..and I see in the miror that my form is on: My back is a straight line, and I look straight ahead.

Think I am gonna switch to DB rows for a couple weeks as opposed to BB rows...get a little better ROM.
Do you twist a little to bring the DB past bottom of rib cage, or just bring it up to rib cage?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> that's the one thing I really like about 24 hour fitness...are those weighted plates..with hand holes to carry them better...
> but then again..I do kinda miss the CLANK of plates slapping together asyou load them for a big lift...just amental boost...
> 
> 
> ...



Just to the rib cage.  Cuz of my disk herniation, I cant twist shit.  Besides, twisting just doesnt sound good to me....not during a heavy row, in any case.

I think my back does hurt a little if I row on the bench...I dont remember.

You should do DB Rows.  But I dont know what else you do for pulls.  I mean for back its rows, pull ups/downs, or deads...or extenstions and what not.

I noticed that having rubber coated plates eliminate the "lip" for holds cuz they usually have the holes instead.  When I was racking weight today, I thought pinch gripping these fuckers would be a nice grip workout!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

when I'm 'full speed' working out: I'm still getting back into it and getting my strength/stamina back, my back workout is like:
either:
deads or SLDL
Pull ups
rows
--then--
some sort of pull down: machine or cable[single or double]
some sort of rows: machine or cable.
higher reps on these..finishing moves


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 5, 2006)

No arms?  Or do you have an arm day?  Not saying you should have one, just curious..


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2006)

I do bis on chest day and tris w/ delts.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2006)

Lower

Stretches but done Actively

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Lunges
10lb DB in each hand for 1/2 the track for 1 trip
Same weight and distance (60 sec RI; track takes 2:30min to complete)

ATG Squats
BW for 3 sets of 20 reps  (30 sec RI, last one had 60 sec RI)

Static Stretched worked muscles

Seated Leg Press w/calves
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 9 reps (failed; 45sec RI)


I had little desire for the gym today.  I wonder if running out of MATRIX and Maximum Pump yesterday has to do with it?

Anyway, Leg press hurt my back a little when I first sat down.  God damn I wish this shit would go away.  The 4th set almost knocked me on my ass cuz of the short RIs.

Lunges were harder this time, of course cuz of the added weight.

I almost didnt do the 3rd set of squats.

Calves were the same.  Yay.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

"MATRIX and Maximum Pump"
what are those? web site?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 7, 2006)

Awesome workouts dude!

What happened to your avatar akira?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 7, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Awesome workouts dude!
> 
> What happened to your avatar akira?



NO SHIT WHAT HAPPENED TO IT.  

I asked my friend if he was hosting a SIN CITY avatar lately.  He cut me off and said "the one wiht marv hitting the girl?  I havent taken that down."  Well the fucker better get it back up and running!

Burner, how long have you been at IM? 

Matrix=test booster
Maximum Pump=strength increaser

This website sells them.  I bought those two and CEE right before my disk fucked me.  Sucked too, looking at them for weeks and never taking them.


Matrix Rx...didnt get stronger, but felt more confident.  Possibly more angry, however just a stronger sense of feeling "alive."  Plus, it makes you horny.  Supposed to take 2-3 a day.  I took 2 and I just finished the bottle.

Maximum Pump...didnt feel much of a 'pump' from this, but I did notice a strength increase rather quickly.  What sucks is that its 6 horsepills a SERVING and the bottle doesnt last long.  This bottle was the first to run out.

CEE...havent really noticed anything from this.  I thought I would notice some drastic improvements with this stacking on top on the MP.  Possibly more vascularity and more stamina.  This bottle is still not empty.  4 pills b4 working, 4 pills after.  I take none on non-lifting days.

When I took all 3, my bench numbers sucked after returning to the gym, but even though my numbers went up, my routines were designed around lifting heavy weight in short bouts, so I dont know...

When the CEE is gone, Ill try this site's arginine..I think its called nitro or something.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2006)

Forever...and a day...I haven't been able to afford supps in a while...but am about to in a couple weeks...will look into them.
thanks!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 8, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> NO SHIT WHAT HAPPENED TO IT.
> 
> I asked my friend if he was hosting a SIN CITY avatar lately. He cut me off and said "the one wiht marv hitting the girl? I havent taken that down." Well the fucker better get it back up and running!
> 
> ...


 
I take 4 pre/4 post and 4 on my off days.

I'm actually looking forward to taking it again, it definitely gave me the strength to keep the same intensity throughout a whole workout. Although I can't do any drinking when I'm taking it, I get waaaaaay too dehydrated, no matter how much water I drink.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Stretched Lower Body

Weighted Medium Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
25lb plate for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
45lb plate + 25lb plate for 4 sets, 4 reps (2 min RI; straps were used on 2nd set on.  3rd set had 5 REPS!)

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
145lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5 reps (failed; 2 min RI)

Weighted Neutral Grip Pull ups
45lb plate for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 9 reps (failed; 60 sec RI)

Seated Overhead Hammer Press
50lb DBs for 1 set, 10 reps
60lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 4 reps!  (unbelieveably failed; 60 sec RI, longer for the last set)

Unilateral Hammer Precher Curl
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI; no forced reps!)

Cable Pushdowns
90bs for 1 set, 12 reps
110lbs for 1 set, 12 reps  (30 sec RI)

15 min on eliptical


Today was all over the place.  Few failures.  I decided to use straps today to help in accomplishing reps.  Seemed to work!

On the 2nd set, overhead presses were the best among the 4.  Just goes to show how breathing can really affect workouts.  I had to keep the barbell over my head a couple times, just to get my breathing back to the right rhythm.  

The pullups were really hard today.  Of course a call from a stupid bitch to enrage me always helps. 

I couldnt believe how hard the seated hammer presses were.  God dammit.  I remember these always giving me a hard time.  Anyway, I had to switch something up today, I was a lil bored.

Arms were alright.  Nice to not have to use my other arm to support my working arm during curls.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I take 4 pre/4 post and 4 on my off days.
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to taking it again, it definitely gave me the strength to keep the same intensity throughout a whole workout. Although I can't do any drinking when I'm taking it, I get waaaaaay too dehydrated, no matter how much water I drink.



Dehydrated?  Really?  I find myself constantly going to the bathroom for 3 hours after I leave the gym cuz of all the water I drink.  I might be just excessive with my water though.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 8, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Dehydrated? Really? I find myself constantly going to the bathroom for 3 hours after I leave the gym cuz of all the water I drink. I might be just excessive with my water though.


 
I drink at least 2 gallons a day when I take any type of creatine.


15 min on eliptical. Are they over to the right of the treadmills?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, I did
Dumbell Static Holds today too
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 30 sec, 25 sec, 22 sec


They are on the left and the right.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 11, 2006)

Liftin today?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2006)

Already did.  Then I took pics of Joe's gym.  Will post up both later.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Dumbell Rows
60lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
95lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Flat Bench Dumbell Press
50lb DBs for 2 sets 12 reps (alternating)
80lb DBs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Yates Row
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (last set had 75 sec RI, the first two, 60 sec)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (last set had 75 sec RI, the first two, 60 sec)

RTD Muscle Milk


I know, I didnt bench today, but Ive been losing interest.  Bad sign.  I finished my creatine today too.

In any case, no straps, no failures, not very good sleep last night, so not bad.

It seems that intensity is more geared towards pushing than pulling, eh?  Well, my back just doesnt respond too much to heavy lifts.  However, just cuz I am not feeling the muscles working, doesnt mean that they arent, in fact, working.  Its very hard to concentrate and focus on whats working, moving, burning, if you just dont "feel" it.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

wow, your push to pull strength is really out of balance! Also, because of your lower back problem, don't do bent over rows.  Do things where you are more supported.  Why take the risk?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2006)

P-funk said:


> wow, your push to pull strength is really out of balance! Also, because of your lower back problem, don't do bent over rows.  Do things where you are more supported.  Why take the risk?



Things will be switched up, I assure you.  As I wrote my last entry, I really started to notice it since I did different movements today.  Most of the reasons are when I do pulls, I dont want to use straps cuz of my grip, but from what Ive typed in other "grip" threads, I am going to just do what I can without them, then use them.

Believe it or not, I get ZERO stimulation from bending over with my back.  However, when I began DB Rows, I remembered "what the fuck, I didnt want to do these first."  So again, a momentary brain fart that lingered until I finished the set.

I do like doing Hammer Strength Rows and the Yates arent as bent over.

I think when I do heavier rows, I will have to use the Hammer Strength machine + straps when its time.  

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 11, 2006)

you could also do DB rows lying face down on an incline bench for support.


If your grip is your downfall on pull ups, then do cluster sets.  So, if you can do 12 pulls ups with straps, but onle 5 without.  Do cluster sets of say 3 pullups, rest 10-20sec, 3 pull ups, all the way to 12.  Then rest you 2min or whatever and then start your next cluster set.  Eventually your grip will catch up and you can do more and more on each cluster.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 11, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you could also do DB rows lying face down on an incline bench for support.



Ya know, Ive tried that, along with doing shrugs, but the setup is fucking crazy.  Theres gotta be an easier way than what I do.  I end up just falling onto the bench, then during sets, I keep sliding down, so I am so focused on my feet holding me up and supportive.



P-funk said:


> If your grip is your downfall on pull ups, then do cluster sets.  So, if you can do 12 pulls ups with straps, but onle 5 without.  Do cluster sets of say 3 pullups, rest 10-20sec, 3 pull ups, all the way to 12.  Then rest you 2min or whatever and then start your next cluster set.  Eventually your grip will catch up and you can do more and more on each cluster.



My grip is a lot better than ever before.  Ive had past logs of doing nothing but grip work.  Check it out!  It seems pullups arent as effected by my poor grip as rows and...uhh deads. 

I suppose the cluster sets can be worked WITH rows.  Deads you know, I cant do, but I have been doing static holds.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you could also do DB rows lying face down on an incline bench for support.


 
I like to do bent-over laterals raises like that.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 13, 2006)

LOWER

Well, I did Core earlier, but fuck it.  Lets just say I did Bridges and Crunches galore.

Stretched Lower

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
3 plates for 4 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

BW Lunges w/Hamstring stretches
1/4 of the track I paused and active stretched Hams, then repeated until the whole track was finished

ATG Squats w/DBs.  Lateral raises supersetted with Front Raises
10lb DBs for 3 sets, 15 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched Quads, Hamstrings, Lower back

Smith Machine Assisted Calf Raises
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 8 reps
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Stretched Calfs


My legs were jello today.  I thought I wasnt going to not be able to do all 4 sets of the leg press.

The lunges were kinda fucking hard.  I would lunge to one pole, then active stretched the hamstrings (as directed by the rehab hunny), then lunge to the next pole and repeat.  There are 4 poles.  Pretty hard, but accomplished!  

All in all today I was panting like a motherfucker.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Weighted Medium Grip Pullups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
1 plate + 10lb for 2 sets, 6 reps (bad form, straps used on 2nd set)
1 plate for 2 sets, 6 reps (form still kinda sucked; straps were NOT used; 90 sec RI)

Standing Overhead Dumbell Presses
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
45lb DBs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
60lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Seated "Behind the Neck Press"
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (unilaterally)
1 plate + 35lb plate on each sdie for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI; last set was bilaterally)

Barbell Curls
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps (30 sec RI)

Overhead Barbell Extenstion
95lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)


My pullups were shitty cuz they were full ROM.  It was hard today!   God dammit! 

I switched shit up today, but I forgot I wanted to do the HAMMER STRENGTH first!  Ugh.  No matter.  BUT!  I noticed 60lb DBs for overhead presses was kinda easy...but going heavier would be a lil tough to setup standing...

Chin ups were wit a close, supinated grip, of course.  FULL ROM.  I shouldve added weight and dropped the reps.

Hammer Strength was awesome!  First time Ive felt my shoulders burn from a press in a LONG time.

Curls were too heavy.  Extensions were just right.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2006)

What kind of ROM do you usually use doing pullups? I pull to my collar bone.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> What kind of ROM do you usually use doing pullups? I pull to my collar bone.



YEAH.

WELL.

I did that fine during the warm up.  I just so happen to notice it on my 2nd set that I wasnt matching my first couple sets.

Chinups were perfect though.  Ugh.  Makes me think I have to start over.  If you cant do it right, dont do it.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> My pullups were shitty cuz they were*nt* full ROM.  It was hard today!   God dammit!
> 
> I switched shit up today, but I forgot I wanted to do the HAMMER STRENGTH first!  Ugh.  No matter.  BUT!  I noticed 60lb DBs for overhead presses was kinda easy...but going heavier would be a lil tough to setup standing...
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess I misread that.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 15, 2006)

Grip then Core

Barbell Static Holds
225lbs for 1 set, 35 sec
245lbs for 3 sets, 25s, 22s, 18s

Dumbell Static Holds
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 20 sec each

Pinch Grip
1 plate on each hand for 3 sets, 30 sec each

Reverse Curls
The barbell (45lbs) for 2 sets, 12 reps

Reverse Wrist Curls
65lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps

Wrist Curls
115lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps

**EVERYTHING HAD 30 SEC RIs**

30 min on eliptical



Stretched all lower body muscles + lats

Cat-Camels(?)
2 sets of 20 reps

Floor Bird Dogs with alternating arm w/opposite leg
2 sets of 20

Ball Bird dogs with same setup
2 sets of 20
~supersetted~
Back Extensions on Ball
2 sets of 15

Floor Bridge
2 sets of 20

Bridge w/legs on Ball
2 sets of 20

Bridge w/feet on Ball
1 set of 20

Bridge, then Marching while feet on the Ball
2 sets of 20 steps

Crunch with legs on ball
1 set of 20 normal crunches, then 3 held crunches w/5 lil crunches within the crunch

Same setup
Crunches to the side for 1 set 20 reps

Ball Crunch w/arms going into knees then supersetted with arms going to sides
1 set of 20

MASSAGE


Not much to say today.  Grips were mostly that...grips!  No towel pulls or hangs.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 17, 2006)

Lower?  Again?

Active stretched lower shit

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
3 plates + 25lbs on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Lunges
15lb DBs in each hand for a half of the track, 90 sec RI, then the next half  (took about 2-3min to do 1/2 the track)

Smith Machine Assisted Calf Raises
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates + 10lbs on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched lower shit


I went up everywhere, but I dropped BW Squats.  I wanted to really get some strength back with the leg press.  This weight was pretty hard, but only cuz of the low rests.  Ill go to 4 plates with 90 sec RI.

These Lunges are fucking hard.  If you havent done them, then you dont know what I am talking about.  Its one of the hardest full body movements.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 18, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Static Stretched Lower Body

Normal Rotator Cuff exercises

Flat Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
185lbs for 1 sets, 6 reps
225lbs for 1 set, 6 reps (warm up)
315lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)  
SUCCESS!!!

Decline Bench Press
225lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
275lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5 reps + 1 assisted  (90 sec RI)

Incline Dumbell Press
95lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 7 reps + 1 assisted (90 sec RI)

Incline Bench DB Row
55lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (2nd set had straps)
~dumped this exercise~
Unilateral Bent Over DB Row
95lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Unilateral Row
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (75 sec RI)

Cable Supinated Row
160lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
170lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)


Today was fantastic!  And I went out drinking last night!  Who woulda thought?  

I tried an setup for rows P-Funk mentioned.  And I dumped it cuz the setup sucked.  I kept slamming my chest onto the bench when I sat down.  I didnt like it, but after I thought about it, maybe I did.  When I did the 55lb DBs, I loved it.  I felt a good ROM and was pleased with the feeling.  The 95lbs however, was just too heavy, period.  I think the movement prevents a person from going as heavy as a bent over row would allow.  So next time, Ill try it with lighter weight.  

The Hammer rows were tough, the cables became tough.  I think I did a better balance this week (pulls vs. presses).  I coulda went heavier when I decided to do bent over rows via DBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2006)

Lower

Active Stretched Lower Shit

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

DB Lunges
20lb DBs for 1/2 the track, 2 min RI, then the other half  (took about 4 min total)

Smith Machine Assisted Calf Raises
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (did Hise Shrugs ever other rep; warmup)
2 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI; Hise Shrugs were done after each set for 3 sets, not 4, same reps)

Static Stretched Lower Shit


I couldve went heavier on the leg press, but I dont want to go all out.  The RIs seemed excessive, shouldve doen 90 sec.

The lunges...jesus, am I ever NOT gonna get my ass kicked?  Hardest trips ever.

Calf raises were down, only cuz I was doing Hise shrugs too.  I am NEVER doing hise shrugs again on the smith machine.  UGH, it practically tore my skin up.  Because the shit machine only goes straight up and down, it doesnt move naturally with my body, so it ended up rubbing my traps.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> 315lbs for 5 sets, 3 reps (2 min RI)
> SUCCESS!!!



Was this a PR?


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Was this a PR?



Yeah.  I never got 5 sets of 3 reps of 315 without a spotter.  Now I can go up.  After I accomplish the next one, its MAX time.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah.  I never got 5 sets of 3 reps of 315 without a spotter.  Now I can go up.  After I accomplish the next one, its MAX time.



Excellent!  It's something to aspire to.  Especially if you're at 150 like myself.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 21, 2006)

Lower was YESTERDAY BTW.

Upper Vertical (today    )

Hammer Strength "Behind the Neck" Shoulder Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
1 plate + 35lbs on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 8 reps
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI)

Weighted Neutral Grip Pull ups
BW for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up    )
45lb plate for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; FULL ROM)

Standing Overhead DB Press
55lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Wide Grip Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 8 reps
same thing for 1 set, 7 reps, failed, rested 10 sec then fired out 2 more (90 sec RI; FULL ROM)

Seated Alternated Hammer DB Press
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Lat Pull Down w/Supinated, Close Grip
100lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (30 sec RI)

Floor Crunch
2 sets of 20 reps

Floor Crunch w/5 lil crunches in 1
4 crunches held while 5 lil crunches were performed

Crunch with legs on ball
2 sets of 15 (obliques)

Ball Crunch
2 sets of 20 reps w/every other movement having a twist or a regular crunch

Back Extensions on Ball
3 sets of 15

Got the fuck out of there

Ahh, well thats what 3 espressos will do to ya!

I remembered to start off with the Hammer Strength this time and it was pretty good.  The rests were too long.

I switched up some pullups variations.  Did them in the wrong area.  

Standing DBs were kinda easy.  Wide Grip Pulls were easy until fatigue set in.

The next two exercises were ok, I decided to lower the rests just for more variation.

I went ahead and did some core too since I havent seen the therapist this week.

Now hopefully Nicole will come out with me tonight and bless me with those firm huge tits again.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd throw up if I drank an espresso before the gym. I drank a Red Bull yesterday and felt like utter shit.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 21, 2006)

congrats on the 315 bench!
can't wait till I get back there...keep pushing.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2006)

heh...u must have inspired me...I put it up once this morning...


Have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 23, 2006)

Gobble, gobble! 

Oh, and our fitness instructor waitress says hi.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 25, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Rotator Cuff Work..scarecrows, reverse scarecrows

Flat Dumbell Press
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
75lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps (warm up)
135lb DBs for 1 set, 6 reps
same shit for 1 set, 5 reps + 1 assisted
same shit for 1 set, 3 reps, + 2 assisted, failed
Fired out 1 more...
120lb DBs for 1 set, 6 reps + 1 assisted  (2 min RI)

Dumbell Row
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
80lb DBs for 1 set, 8 reps (warm up)
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 6 reps (2 min RI; straps used on last 2 sets)

Alternating Incline Dumbell Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Yates Row
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (60 sec RI)

Weighted Dips
1 plate for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Row
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

15 min Eliptical

Static Stretched Lower body


Today started off good..buuuuuuut I lost endurance in a hurry.  All my movements were light after the first two compounds.  What can I say, I am a bitch.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 26, 2006)

You're a beast dude. Those presses with 135lb DB's were impressive. I really didn't help you all that much on the 2nd set either.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice presses, Akira-
My gym doesn't have more than thte 120's...and I am still getting back to those....135...NICE.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. 


Where the fuck is my last lower entry?  Jesus Christ, I know I put it in here...it had lunges with 30lb DBs.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2006)

Lower

Active Stretched Lower stuff  

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
4 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

DB Lunge
40lb DBs for....fuck it, see description.

Seated Calf Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps  (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched 


I am getting tired of this leg press machine.  AND.  I got tired!  I thought I could go up (which I typed in the last lower entry that seems to be missing) and I could, but I ran out of breath towards my 2nd set.  2 min should be plenty.  I really can do 10 reps...

The lunges came to a failure.  I planned on lunging to every post(4) and resting for 30 secs.  However, my left pinky and ring fingers were screaming!  I really couldnt concentrate on form while ignoring the pain.  In any case, I lunged to the first post...rested over a minute(!) then lunged to the second post, only to stop half way and shake off the burns.  When I got to the second post, I rested again for over a minute...lunged to the 3rd, with only the same fucking thing happenning when lunging to the 2nd.  After I reached to the 3rd I said fuck it...and even carrying the 40lb DBs to the dumbell rack, which is passed the 4th post was a workout.  My left hand just plain fucked me.

Calf presses were down.  I didnt care at this point, I was kinda pissed.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

I like standing in one place while I'm lunging. I'd feel kinda silly going around the gym doin it. These called static lunges? Anyway I do 8-10 for each leg alternating legs just as if I was doing them around the track.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2006)

Static Lunges do use a different variation of muscular movement because of the fight of gravity from one leg to two rather than two to two.

The obvious is with regular lunges you move more, making it an almost cardio session!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

I think static lunges are harder. 

I find it easier to balance when doing regular lunges because of momentum. You have to stop the momentum with static lunges.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 27, 2006)

I am living proof that regualr lunges are harder.  The first lunges I did were regulars, then I went to static to gain strength in my glutes.  When that was finished, I moved on to lunges and with harder intensity developing, balance becomes an issue...alng with grip  :rant:


Oh yeah, that EndoRush...hmm, not sure I recommend it.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, regular lunges are easier for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 27, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> then I went to static to gain strength in my glutes.


now you can crack walnuts with those!
(oh..feel free not to divulge the answer..)


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

Funny you say that.  My glutes are pretty sore today!

Just dropping in to see what I should do for Verticals.....


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Personal Record Day!

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (warm up?)
135lbs for  6 reps
155lbs for 4 reps
175lbs for 4 reps
185lbs for 2 reps  *PR*
195lbs for 1 rep  *PR* 
135lbs for 8 reps (2 min RI)

Weighted Wide Grip Pull Ups
BW for 10 reps
25lbs for 10 reps
45lbs for 6 reps (straps)
45lbs + 25lbs for 4 reps
45lbs + 45lbs for 2.5 reps  *PR*  (did NOT get full ROM on 3rd rep so I dont count it)
same weight for 2 reps 
25lbs for  8 reps  (took the straps off; 2 min RI)  

Standing Overhead DB Press
60lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (60 sec RI)

Close Grip Weighted Pull Ups w/supinated grip
25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (60 sec RI)

Hammer Strength "Behind the Neck" Press
2 plates for 2 sets, 10 reps
same shit for 1 set, 7 reps (failed; 60 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Pull Ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
same shit for 1 set, 9 reps (failed; 60 sec RI)


Never really maxed out on these movements before, but not too shabby.  175lbs was my max months ago.  I KNOW I had more in me...breathing is so hard to get right on this press.  In fact, it is THE hardest for me.

Pullups should have had another set, but I got cocky too fast.  Still not bad.  Full ROM or bust.  Only used straps on the heavy pulls.

The rest of my workout today was fucked.  I was wiped.  I still trucked on though.  I felt like I coulda done more on EVERY exercise...until the 2nd set came around.  No endurance.

After Horizontal is done, the program will go back to size.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2006)

sweet #'s, Akira-
probably asked u before: Do you bring the bar all the way down to your chest level on mil press, or till under your chin, arms parallel to floor?
Did u use any push momentum to get it moving?

195? That's friggin awesome!

but...why so many shoulder press movements..and why behind neck? 
(lots of questions, eh?)


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 28, 2006)

I bring the bar to where my triceps are parallel to the floor...which is smack on my lips.  The only momentum is my shoulders.  I dont drive my legs, otherwise it would be a push-press! 

Its upper vertical.  3 presses, 3 pulls.  It seems on upper horizontal I do chest 3 times too, but I do my lats 3 times as well.  3 presses 3 pulls.

And thanks!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> I bring the bar to where my triceps are parallel to the floor...which is smack on my lips. The only momentum is my shoulders. I dont drive my legs, otherwise it would be a push-press!
> 
> Its upper vertical. 3 presses, 3 pulls. It seems on upper horizontal I do chest 3 times too, but I do my lats 3 times as well. 3 presses 3 pulls.
> 
> And thanks!


 
Nice. I go just below parallel which is just below my chin.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Upper Vertical
> 
> Personal Record Day!


 


x3 PRs! You da man!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Nice. I go just below parallel which is just below my chin.


same here.


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Static Stretched Lower

Rotator Cuff exercises....

Barbell Bench Press
135lbs for 10 reps
185lbs for 10 reps
225lbs for 6 reps
275lbs for 3 reps
325lbs for 1 rep
335lbs for 1 rep
345lbs for 1 rep
350lbs for 1 rep  PR
360lbs for 1 rep  PR
365lbs...failed (3 min RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
225lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (2 min RI)

Incline DB Press
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps; failed..rested for 15 sec then fired out 2 more; failed  (90 sec RI)

DB Row
80lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Decline DB Flies
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Inverted Row
AKIRA for 2 sets, for 12 reps


Set some personal bests today.

Fatigue set in of course, so the rest of the workout day suffered.  

Now I am wiped.  

On top of it all, I am going out tonight with the best fuck of my life and I know she wont put out tonight cuz I have to put in time with this one all over again...THEN another REAL good fuck called me and wanted to see me...and I just saw her!  UGH.  This is why I DONT make plans...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

sweet PR's! Have a spotter?


oh..and nice to see that romance isn't dead...


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> sweet PR's! Have a spotter?
> 
> 
> oh..and nice to see that romance isn't dead...


 

It was me brah


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 30, 2006)

God dammit.  I want 405 pretty fucking bad.

Yeah I had to wait 8 hours for a good spotter.  You really cant fuck around when its max day.  

ACCEPT NO SUBSTITUTES!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2006)

so...um...how long would have u had to wait...for a bad one?


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

damn strong bench....


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks.  Strength is done for now.  Its on to mass.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

So whats the new workout going to look like? Or are you using the same program?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 4, 2006)

inquiring minds wanna know


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

Upper Vertical

Lat Pulldown (wide)
120lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (warm up)

Wide Grip PullUp
BW for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10, 10, 9 (failed; 60 sec RI)

Standing Overhead DB Press
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (warm up)

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
135lbs for 4 sets, 8, 8, 6, 5  (failed; 60 sec RI)

Seated Overhead DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted Straight Bar Curl
70lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (45 sec RI)

Weighted Straight Bar Overhead Extension
100lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (45 sec RI)

Crunch w/legs on stability ball
2 sets of 20

Same setup but 5 lil crunches in one full crunch
2 sets of 4 crunches x 5 lil ones


Well I did my pulls before my pushes and I think it made my pushes suffer.  How?

I was sooooo out of fucking breath!  My nose was stuffy prior to getting to the gym and overhead presses suffer the MOST overall exercises if I dont breathe right.  So thats why my overhead presses suffered.

The close grip chinups I would think suffered cuz I JUST did pullups before it.

Everything else seemed predictable.  I knew today would be a bit awkward considering the reps are higher with the rests being lower.  

Ugh, I dont really like doing mass/size workouts.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

OH!  I didnt see I had replies.

Well vertical's wont be too much of a different setup than the next two.  Horizontal will have incline bench instead of flat, more dumbell usage, and I will do two compounds for pushes and pulls then a single joint movement for both.  My horizontal pulls will prolly be the same...I will have to think about it at work.

My LOWER will be the most beneficial of this mass workout.  Because of my disk, I cant do power/strength workouts, so mass is my only answer.  But this time....this time I can do...

DEADLIFTS!

 
  
    
  
 


But it has to be light weight...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2006)

you are allowed to deadlift now?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you are allowed to deadlift now?



Dr. cleared me for some light lifts.  I wont be doing much at all due to fear.

However, I have lifted heavy dumbells into place when doing a flat bench press and I never feel any sort of pain whatsoever.

Doesnt mean it wont happen later though.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 5, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Well I did my pulls before my pushes and I think it made my pushes suffer. How?


 
I noticed that when I did a full body routine for the first time. This is why I start one upper day with my pushes, and one with my pulls.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 5, 2006)

If your back muscles are synergists to whatever pressing you're doing, if they are fatigued then of course the presses will suffer a bit.

For example, never do lat-heavy exercises before you bench press.

Whichever movements are most important to that particular session, be sure to get them done first. Unless your goal is to be able to keep your pressing strength up, despite a fatigued back, obviously .


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 5, 2006)

Technically, a pull's synergist would be something along the lines of the bicep or such.  You may be thinking of antagonists.  E.g. posterior deltoid with a benching movement, tricep with a bicep curl.

I honestly didnt feel fatigued through my muscle's strength.  I just couldnt get my breathing right.  In my passed vertical pushes, I constantly piss and moan about over head pressing vs. breathing.  I honestly walk away from the bar out of breath, but not fatigued.  Its hard to explain.  I guess the tiredness I feel isnt the kind of tiredness everyone feels as they leave the gym.

Overhead presses (standing or not) & Curls suffer the most if my breathing is off.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 6, 2006)

*"Women weaken Legs" -Mickey*

Lower

Active Stretched Lower shit

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
4 plates on each side, for 3 sets, 10 reps (2min RI)

DOH Deadlifts
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (2min RI)

DB Lunges
30lb DBs for 1/2 the track, stopped at about 2/3s of the way, used straps, went a lil more, then rested for 30 sec with 1/4 left.  Then finished the track w/out straps

Smith Machine Assisted Calf Raises
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
2 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched Lower Stuff


I removed one set from the leg press and didnt do the other half of the track to make room for the deadlifts.  Deads werent bad by the way...at all.  Full ROM, picked up the "dead" weight on each rep.

Lunges got hard in a hurry.  Anyone else say "left...right...left....right" while going around the track?  For some reason I have to.  I am so used to counting reps that I get confused.

I added 2 more reps to each set of calf raises to go along with the mass workouts..  I hardly finished the last set.

Its so nice to see scars on my shins again.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Lower
> 
> Active Stretched Lower shit
> 
> ...


 

Sounds like me when I'm playing the guitar. I have a hard time playing and *NOT* singing. When I stop singing I lose my place.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Technically, a pull's synergist would be something along the lines of the bicep or such. You may be thinking of antagonists. E.g. posterior deltoid with a benching movement, tricep with a bicep curl.
> 
> I honestly didnt feel fatigued through my muscle's strength. I just couldnt get my breathing right. In my passed vertical pushes, I constantly piss and moan about over head pressing vs. breathing. I honestly walk away from the bar out of breath, but not fatigued. Its hard to explain. I guess the tiredness I feel isnt the kind of tiredness everyone feels as they leave the gym.
> 
> Overhead presses (standing or not) & Curls suffer the most if my breathing is off.



Antagonist! Thats what im talking about. Id just finished up an hours reading of my textbook when i posted that, i had far too many big words floating around my head .

You got the point though i guess, haha.

Sometimes i get a similar breathing thing actually. Every now and again ill just have a sudden spat of irregular breathing, out of nowhere. If i stop for a few minutes it goes away though.

Maybe youre psyching yourself up too much?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Sometimes i get a similar breathing thing actually. Every now and again ill just have a sudden spat of irregular breathing, out of nowhere. If i stop for a few minutes it goes away though.
> 
> Maybe youre psyching yourself up too much?




Possibly.  Sometimes I do the usual thinking, "this is easy; ive done this before; this aint shit etc"  But I dont really get excited...in other words, it doesnt work. 

I actually think about breathing right when I am under the bar...sad shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh yeah Gaz, the 88lb DB Press you have in your sig, obviously its a converstion from kg to lbs, but is that 88lbs in each hand?  It is right?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah Gaz, the 88lb DB Press you have in your sig, obviously its a converstion from kg to lbs, but is that 88lbs in each hand? It is right?



Yeah, 88lbs in each hand. Its actually 40KG in each hand.

I thought cos it was DBs you had to split it up like that ?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

No youre right, you should.  When I do DB presses say with 50lb DBs, I dont put in my journal "100lbs."  Actually whenever I mention a DB usage in my journal I list it singularly.

E. g.  100lb *DBs* for 2 sets, 50 reps



Todays workout was skipped due to a high amount of drinking yesterday.  I just really didnt want to do a half ass job in the gym.  I am hoping to workout tomorrow before I have to go to work at 10am.  I used to be able to do it when I went to school, so this should be a snap.  Ill have to eat a lot of melatonin to sleep though.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> No youre right, you should. When I do DB presses say with 50lb DBs, I dont put in my journal "100lbs." Actually whenever I mention a DB usage in my journal I list it singularly.
> 
> E. g. 100lb *DBs* for 2 sets, 50 reps
> 
> ...


 
Did you go to the Ashley broooo?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

Conchy Joes and Fridays.  Lazy day.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Conchy Joes and Fridays. Lazy day.


 
I like Conchy's when the band is there.

To answer the what you were saying in PWGriffin's journal: I think Rocky is doing a split jerk in the trailer.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 7, 2006)

Hmm dont remember.

It was the first time I drank at Conchy's.  It was nice out so I wanted to be by the water.  We tried playing Scatagories from memory.  Kinda fun.  Id almost guaruntee that if you brought that game to a restuarant, some people are going to want to play.  But I wont be that guy.

We went to Fridays for food and to be hooked up which didnt work out cuz there was a new bartender.  Jesus Christ.  Then James showed up to say he was sorry for being a bitch all his life.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 7, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Hmm dont remember.
> 
> It was the first time I drank at Conchy's. It was nice out so I wanted to be by the water. We tried playing Scatagories from memory. Kinda fun. Id almost guaruntee that if you brought that game to a restuarant, some people are going to want to play. But I wont be that guy.
> 
> We went to Fridays for food and to be hooked up which didnt work out cuz there was a new bartender. Jesus Christ. Then James showed up to say he was sorry for being a bitch all his life.


 
Another new tender or that fuckin kid Marty?

About time James owned up to being a vagina.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Incline Barbell Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (warm up)
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Yates Row
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
205lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (last one had 9.5 reps, failed; 90 sec RI)

Flat Dumbell Press
95lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Dumbell Row
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Skull Crushers
106lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (last one had 11 reps, failed; 45 sec RI)

Concentration Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched Lower Body


Today doesnt look hard but it was.  Another piece of proof that I can pull more than I can push.  

Inclines could go a lil heavier, but the Yates rows were hard.  My grip suffered and that sounds horrible with 205lbs.  Might be cuz there were more reps?  Shorter RIs?  I dont know.

Flat Dumbells could have gone heavier, rows were spot on.

If I remember correctly, the EZ bar is 16lbs...FatCat?  

I couldnt believe I didnt fail on the curls...when I did on the skulls.

My lower back was tender and tight on the disk side.  Ill bet it was from the Yates rows.  That last rep was bad form...which is why I didnt count it.


My gym's equipment is starting to move on out.  Machines and dumbells.  I can still workout, but with other people coming in and noticing it, now EVERYONE will be doing what I am doing.  Time to take a break or start traveling.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes the EZ Bar weighs 16 lbs. 

I got my travel pass wednesday, but I don't know if I'm going to use it.... 

If I go anywhere I guess it will be Jupiter, is it on Indiantown Rd?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Yes the EZ Bar weighs 16 lbs.
> 
> I got my travel pass wednesday, but I don't know if I'm going to use it....
> 
> If I go anywhere I guess it will be Jupiter, is it on Indiantown Rd?



Um.  Techincally its not.  Its in a plaza thats on us1.  The Jupiter Cobb 18 theater is there, Chilis, McDonalds.  Kinda hard to miss.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Um. Techincally its not. Its in a plaza thats on us1. The Jupiter Cobb 18 theater is there, Chilis, McDonalds. Kinda hard to miss.


 
Oh ok, I know where it's at.

Jupiter is 20 miles away, St. Lucie West is 22.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 8, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Oh ok, I know where it's at.
> 
> Jupiter is 20 miles away, St. Lucie West is 22.



Youre pretty close to I-95, whereas I am not.  The St. Lucie Golds is right off of the I-95 exit.  Jupiter's location is like MY location to I-95.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Youre pretty close to I-95, whereas I am not. The St. Lucie Golds is right off of the I-95 exit. Jupiter's location is like MY location to I-95.


 
Yeah but unfortunately at 5PM it takes me 20 minutes just to get into Palm City and I can get all the way to Indiantown Rd. in 30.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Solid workout. Nice numbers indeedy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2006)

I have skull crusher envy....those bug my elbows...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Double.  I wouldve loved to put these numbers to another 'test' this weekend.






Burner02 said:


> I have skull crusher envy....those bug my elbows...



Ive  read replies like this about elbows and skulls.  You warm them up nicely and they still hurt?  Where do they hurt?  By the funny bone?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2006)

*Different Gym..*

Upper Vertical

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up..i always do this shit!)
135lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; last set, I only got 6, rested for 15 sec, tried again, nothing, failed   )

Weighted Wide Grip Pullups
25lb plate for 4 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; last set had straps; last rep had kinda lousy form)

Seated DB Overhead Press
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Neutral Grip Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
same shir for 1 set, 8 reps, rested for 15 sec then fired out last 2  (60 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs  _yep, you read right!_
225lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Shrugs
100lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; grip was failing but NO STRAPS BURNER!!!!   )

Overhead Extension w/barbell
105lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Barbell Curls
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched Lower Shit

CytoGainer...


I think everything went up...maybe even chin ups.

Overhead DB presses were easy.  60lb DBs next time fo' sho.

Threw shrugs in cuz of built up aggression over the weekend.  

Oh, I almost always do overhead extensions standing...

Curls were hard.  God dammit and this weight looks so shitty!  I used to be so good at curls!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2006)

WTG on the workout/progress!

And nice on the Hise Shrugs, i couldnt get on with those for some reason.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2006)

So you went to SLW? My battery on my phone died today. Any Stuart updates?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Upper Vertical
> DB Shrugs
> 100lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI; grip was failing but NO STRAPS BURNER!!!!  )


there ys go! More reps than I can do!
I hold the DB with the front of my hands (forefinger and thumb) against plate as opposed to back of hand (pinky) against plate. Stays my grip a little longer. Is that how you hold the DB's?

I love watching people in the gym...Benching, Squats...AND Shrugs...the forms I see...are hilarious.
Shrugs: Ya wanna just go up to the asshat and ask...WHY are you rolling your shoulders????


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2006)

Gaz, it was hard at first to build up a tolerance to Hises.  They are a bit awkward but on my 3rd try, it just felt like a squat bar on my neck. NEVER DO THEM ON A SHIT MACHINE.

Fat, I called again, she never called back.  

Burner, yeah I hold the dumbells like that.  And my grip WAS slipping!  Shouldnt be...jesus after all the grip strength Ive done, has it fleeted since the last time Ive worked on it?!?????

Oh YEAH!   I can NOT fuckign believe assholes still roll their shoulders.  Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2006)

It'll get better. I figure, just keep pulling exercise w/out straps as much as you can...grip will come up.

I'm sure there's at LEAST one in every gym...there was this guy...his form was so fawked...it was distracting. You coulnd't help yourself but to look look with a genuine WTF puzzled look upon your face...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 11, 2006)

I saw a guy with smaller arms than me curling 35lbs more that I was curling.  And his form on preparing for backflips looks promising, I just wonder why he never had the guts to jump.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, i never do ANYTHING on a shit machine. I wouldnt even hang my coat on the damned things.

And i see people like the Curl guy in my gym too.

Yesterday there were two guys taking it in turns to do 21's with Standing DB Curls, and i thought they were going to hurl them through the ceiling at one point.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> I wouldnt even hang my coat on the damned things.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

Lower

Active stretched

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
4 plates on each side, for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Deadlift
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

DB Lunge
35lb DBs for half the gym, rested for 90+ sec, then did the next half...hardly finished  (different gym, no track)

Calf ?Press? on Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 14 reps (warm up)
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


ZERO caffiene today.  This other gym had a identical seated leg press, but the seat was different.  Softer, and at the start of the movement, my legs were more extended than on the other machine I am used to.  No big deal, but this sure felt heavier, plus cuz of the seat, I felt myself losing surface area, like the seat was too small.

My deads were TOUGH.  I dont know if its cuz I am really picking up a "dead" weight every rep or my hams were fried from the leg press, but that 3rd set killed me.  Why the fuck did I rest only 60 sec?  Either way, I got it.

Lunges were hard as always.  I used straps on the last 1/4 of the return run (2nd time).  My legs were wobbly and...well man, like the dishes, I was done.

I weighed myself on this gym;s scale.  Its scale consists of the big weight you move, then the smaller one.  i find these more accurate and have less duration of needing calibration.  202lbs!  

Fuck that.  Off to burger king I went.  Triple cheese burger with bacon, 6 chicken fries, and a small fries (or medium?).  Dont worry, I brought in a bottle of water.  Dont wanna get fat ya know..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Fuck that. Off to burger king I went. Triple cheese burger with bacon, 6 chicken fries, and a small fries (or medium?). Dont worry, I brought in a bottle of water. Dont wanna get fat ya know..


what???? No super-sized diet coke? WTF?????? 


I've seen his brother....his back HAD to be hurting....sounds like it got the workout...not his arms...oh..was he grunting? Loudly?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

Who..oh the guy curling yesterday!  No he wasnt grunting.  And he cheated on every rep.

What sucked today was two guys were deadlifting next to me with double the weight.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

damn....it has been years since I have eaten burger king (or any fast food really).....I would love to get a super sized meal...maybe at wendy's or BK (I hate McD's).


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2006)

Burger King really can do me in.  Flame Broiled burger!


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 12, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Burger King really can do me in.  Flame Broiled burger!



me too, i heard the flame broiled thing was actually a chemical they put in the meat, they can make food taste like anything these days


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2006)

What the shit is "broiling"?

Is this some American thing that hasnt made its way over to our Medievil Realm of dragons and Tony Blair, yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

P-funk said:


> damn....it has been years since I have eaten burger king (or any fast food really).....I would love to get a super sized meal...maybe at wendy's or BK (I hate McD's).


Wendy's Chilli is atually not too bad for you as far as fast food goes...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> What sucked today was two guys were deadlifting next to me with double the weight.


make ya feel better...was squatting 275 one day...BIG ol boy next to me was standing military pressing 315 lbs....


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2006)

Upper Horizontal

Rotator Warm up

Incline Bench Press
135lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps (warm up)
225lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; last set had 7 reps)

Yates Row
135lbs for 12 reps (warm up)
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Flat DB Press
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Row
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; last 2 sets had straps)

SkullCrushers
106(?)lbs for 2 sets, 10 then 9 reps (60 sec RI)

Concentration Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (60 sec RI)

Ball Bridge
2 sets of 20 reps

Bridge w/ feet on balls, marched
2 sets of 15 steps on ball

Crunch w/legs on Ball
2 sets of 20 reps

Rotational Crunch ON Ball
2 rotations for 10 reps


Things got BETTER this week.  I dont know WHY I did 10 reps, then 8 reps last week for horizontal.  I know the rests were down, but cmon, strength FIRST.

I wasnt surprised to fail on the inclines...

Yates were MUCH better.  No straps and no failures.  And my vascularity was beautiful. 

Skullcrushers were done with another EZ bar that you add weight to, but this one seemed longer than the last one I used.  I have to say it weighed more than 16lbs.

Threw core in at the end.  I just had to.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> What the shit is "broiling"?
> 
> Is this some American thing that hasnt made its way over to our Medievil Realm of dragons and Tony Blair, yet?



Dotn all you guys hate Blair?

Broiled is a heated term.  I think the burgers are considered flame "broiled" cuz its just an additional verb.  The flame brings heat directly TO the burger.  Direct heat=broil.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> make ya feel better...was squatting 275 one day...BIG ol boy next to me was standing military pressing 315 lbs....



That is fucking nuts.  Seated or standing, its still crazy shit.

And wendys chili isnt that bad at all.  Of course BigDyl will tell you its high in sodium....

shucks.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Dotn all you guys hate Blair?
> 
> Broiled is a heated term. I think the burgers are considered flame "broiled" cuz its just an additional verb. The flame brings heat directly TO the burger. Direct heat=broil.



I hate the government in general.

And i see...id just never heard that word before .


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 14, 2006)

Broiling just means applying direct heat to what you are cooking. 

Broiling = grilling.

I had no idea the word broil was exclusive to American English, but it is.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> That is fucking nuts. Seated or standing, its still crazy shit.
> 
> And wendys chili isnt that bad at all. Of course BigDyl will tell you its high in sodium....
> 
> shucks.


 
Yeah that it crazy. I saw our buddy with the 500+ raw bench do at least 10-12 reps of 225 seated shoulder press, like it was the bar.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Broiling just means *applying direct heat *to what you are cooking.
> 
> Broiling = grilling.
> 
> I had no idea the word broil was exclusive to American English, but it is.





P-Funk said:


> READ THE THREAD!!!!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:


>


 
I read it, I was just reinforcing what you had said, and to let him know broiling = grilling. Sheesh.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Yeah that it crazy. I saw our buddy with the 500+ raw bench do at least 10-12 reps of 225 seated shoulder press, like it was the bar.


man...if I were THAT strong...i'd have to remove people from the club how they do it in the movies: Grab them by the throat..and lift them one-armed and walk out.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 15, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> man...if I were THAT strong...i'd have to remove people from the club how they do it in the movies: Grab them by the throat..and lift them one-armed and walk out.


 
A few of that guy's buddies were doing deadlifts one day with around 400lbs. He basically walked over to the bar and rowed it for a few reps. Sick strength.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> A few of that guy's buddies were doing deadlifts one day with around 400lbs. He basically walked over to the bar and rowed it for a few reps. Sick strength.



How can anybody row 400lbs...?

Thats just up in the clouds for me, lol.

Christ...what sick genetic experiment are these people?

Its awesome!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 15, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> How can anybody row 400lbs...?
> 
> Thats just up in the clouds for me, lol.
> 
> ...


 
LOL, I know. He just walked up to it and picked it up like it was a bag of groceries.


----------



## Double D (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice incline presses. Very strong.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 15, 2006)

Huh?  Oh yeah!  Holy shit a whole page of bullshitting.  And to think I hate that on other people's journals!  

Thanks!  

I thought I was going to be out of the gym for a bit, but it appears that I can continue going to Golds for a while.  MY gold's franchise is up, so as they get relocated to an old wal mart store, theyre changing their name.  BUT.  There not even open yet.  Nice huh.  Your gym closes and doesnt give you shit until the new one opens.  Plus, they dont tell you when its opening.  Cute.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Dude that sucks! What are you going to do? Are they going to be opened right away or is it going to take a while? And what are they renaming it?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes theyre renaming it.  Their Golds franchise is over.  I get to drive 30min to a nicer gym for a while though.  I have tot switch to an upper/lower workout scheme for a while.  Today is the first day.

Oh, and who knows when the new one will open.  No sign on the old Golds, no notification in the mail...real unprofessional.


----------



## Double D (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds very unprofessional. If there was a chance at another gym I wouldnt give those people my money.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

*Total Upper*

Upper

Incline Bench Press
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (warm up)
225lbs for 4 sets, 8,8,8,7 (failed; 90 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
35lb plate for 4 sets, 8,8,8,6.5....rested 15 sec, then fired out 2 more (90 sec RI)

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
115lbs for 3 sets, 10,10,6...rested 15 sec then fired out 2 more 990 sec RI)

DOH Barbell Row
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Barbell Static Hold
225lbs for 4 sets, 28 sec, 29 sec, 26 sec, 21 sec

Static Stretched lower stuff


I got wiped out pretty badly today when I got to the shoulder presses.  So out of breath.  I shouldve waited longer after the chinups to get a fresh workout.  However, in the middle of the presses, I noticed it wasnt just my breathing that was off, it was my tri's.  They were done.

No straps were used in the making of this workout.

The rows were fucked up.  ALmost like Yates rows cuz I couldnt bend over as much as I could.  Seems as if everyone was using the squat racks on THIS sunday afternoon.  

All in all, I felt a bit weak.  I was nausiated around the static holds.  My pulls were better than my pushes again, but maybe its cuz I did incline before a shoulder dominant movement?  Hmm, id say both pushes today were shoulder dominant.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Sounds very unprofessional. If there was a chance at another gym I wouldnt give those people my money.



Yeah its a bit awkward.  I am not upset about it yet, since I am not without a gym.  I know when to be greedy and when not to.  "Persevere."

Since I can workout only twice a week now, I am on an upper/lower.  Pretty much total body, now I know what FatCat was talking about.  I was dying.  Oh and no isolation moves needed...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Dec 17, 2006)

Very nice. That workout is looking strong. I like the DOH grip, even if it's for comfort rather than added grip work. You say you felt weak but those are solid numbers for sure, specifically the weighted chin ups with 35 pounds. The most I've ever done was 40 pounds for a single, and that was at 185ish. Keep trucking, my friend.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> How can anybody row 400lbs...?
> 
> Thats just up in the clouds for me, lol.
> 
> ...


someone in his family tree mated with a silver back?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Seems as if everyone was using the squat racks on THIS sunday afternoon.


lemme guess...for curls?


Nice looking workout!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 17, 2006)

No actual sqauts!  This asshole..sheesh, I never go to this gym and yet, I still remember some people.  Anyway, this asshole sqauts outlandish weight, has knee wraps, weight belt....and he doesnt even go NEAR a quater of a squat.  

OK, I exaggerated.  He goes halfway to a quarter or a squat.  

WHY.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 17, 2006)

'cause...he wants people to see and most likely HEAR him 'lift' <cough, hack> big weights...
oh...and they are there for our amusement...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 20, 2006)

Lower

Active Stretches

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
4 plates on each side for 1 set, 8 reps
4 plates + 10lbs on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps  (90 sec RI)

Deadlift
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 resp (90 sec RI)

DB Lunges
30lb DBs for length of gym, rested for 75sec then went the other way, used straps on the last 1/4 of way.  Total time was about 3.5 minutes, with rests)

Unilateral Leg ?Press?
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (each leg; 60 sec RI)

Calf Presses on Leg Press 
1 plate on each side for 1 set, 12 reps (warm up)
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps
4 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps  (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched all lower muscles


 NO PAIN TODAY!    I even went up a cunt hair on the leg press.

Thank god I upped the rest on the deadlifts.  I sure needed it from last week's 60 sec RI.  I feel like I can go up...and my form mustve been perfect cuz not only did I have zero pain, my hamstrings were sore!  I never felt them sore from this!

Lunges were a bit easier too.  I had more steam in the engine after the first distance.  I remember I was dying last time..

The next machine was kinda like a leg press machine, only you sit upright and you push the foot pads forward and slightly up.  Leg press is angled up, whereas this one's movement is more parallel to the ground.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

Can't wait to start lifiting again.    

You gonna start squatting soon?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 21, 2006)

MMMmmm too scared right now.  Let me get bored first.  I really havent done that much Lower since Ive been back.

Oh yeah!

On Lower day I did Static DB Holds
110lbs... 35sec, 32 sec, 25 sec, 20 sec.


Yay.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2006)

Upper

Incline DB Press
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps
80lb DBs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Wide Grip PullUps
 THERE WAS NO FUCKING BELT!! 
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
same shit for 1 set, 8 reps, failed  fired out 2 more after 15 sec (90 sec RI)

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
115lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Barbell Row
195lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI; straps used on last set)

Weighted EZ Bar Curls
50lb bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Same kind of bar for standing overhead extensions
70lb bar for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched Lower bod


Gosh, I had zero engery, but it came upon me in a hurry around my 3rd set of inclines.  I was proud to get this shit done.

The weight belt was missing so no weighted pull ups.  Pullups really shot my biceps though.  Ugh, they hurt so bad that I couldnt start the overhead presses.

...But once I did, I didnt even think about them anymore!

I didnt like the rows.  Something about the last reps seemed off.  I wasnt even going to count them, but...

Why did I do 2 pulls in a row?    Either way, I clenched my bis on every rep.  Good stuff.  Extensions were too easy.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2006)

nice looking workout! do u keep a stop watch, or just 'eyeball' the wall clock?

Sux about the belt...hate it when u get amped for an exercise..and some outside force makes u 'deviate' from that....throws you off..


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2006)

I use a stopwatch.  I got it for clients and said fuck it and used it on myself.  I watch the clock too when its easier.

I hope I am getting a dip belt for xmas.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas, Brotha!

I had thought about getting a stop watch with countdown alarm?


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

I dont get it. I used to Db Incline about that as well. Now I am struggling with 90 lbs DB's on flat. But yet my BB Bench is around 315. Any ideas on this one?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

just the muscles arent used to the movement. my .02 worth.
each hand is stabilizing each DB. Same movement...but different.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Ya I kinda figured that. I have went up 10lbs on each Db is the last 2 weeks. Then again I just started doing them again.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

ya know...it's like you go to a different gym..and the bench is different. It throws your lifts off..until you get used to it.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

This is true.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2006)

Unbelievably true.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

^^ Explain yourself......


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2006)

Theres really NO reason why working out in an unfamiliar place makes one less strong, but it happens to me!  I saw that it happened to Mudge too, he said he went down 35lbs?  Thats outrageous.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2006)

I worked out on a bench that was lower than the one I was used to...and maye my mind was distracted by that somewhat?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 26, 2006)

The only distraction I can accept, is a nice, tight ass.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey check out my post in the training area. I am looking for a new routine.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 27, 2006)

Lower

Active Stretched

Super Seated Leg Press (again)
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up completed)
4 plates + 35lbs on each side for 3 sets, 8 reps
same shit for 1 set, 6 reps (gave up; 2 min RI)

Deadlifts
155lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (2 min RI)

DB Lunges
40lb DBs for length of the gym (26 steps and it took 1:20min to complete)
Did it the other way in 24 steps (it was a long RI, too much talking)

Calf Press using Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps
4 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

DB Static Holds
110lbs for 3 sets, 28 sec x 2, then 20 sec on 3rd

Ball Bridge w/feet on ball
2 sets of 20 reps

Ball Bridge w/feet doing Marches
2 sets of 15 steps

Crunch w/legs on Ball
1 set of 15
1 set of 4 crunches w/5 lil crunches in each full crunch
1 set of 15

Static Stretched


Everything went up except calfs.  I just didnt have neough in me for the leg press though.

I ended up talking to this guy I know about his kids and this trainer I want to fuck about her ass.  So, the 2nd set of Lunges was like a new workout.

Static holds were a joke.  And I threw in core fun shits, bu tnot giggles.  

Now I have to shit like a motherfucker.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice. How are the deadlifts feeling?


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

I am much to lazt to look back, whats the deal with all the light work on deads? What problems were you having?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Now I have to shit like a motherfucker.


I hope everything...works out for you....


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> I am much to lazt to look back, whats the deal with all the light work on deads? What problems were you having?



Herniated disk.  L5.  Sucks.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I hope everything...works out for you....



  That really did make me laugh.


My deads are going....well, thats all I can say, theyre going.

No pains I shouldnt be feeling and 155lbs felt the same as 135lbs.  Lots of work left on the table.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Now that sounds painful. I have had a very durable back over the years. A tweak here and there, but nothing to serious. I am a shoulder guy I guess. They always give me fits.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> That really did make me laugh.
> 
> 
> My deads are going....well, thats all I can say, theyre going.
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> Now that sounds painful. I have had a very durable back over the years. A tweak here and there, but nothing to serious. I am a shoulder guy I guess. They always give me fits.


same here...


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

In all honesty, if I do or dont do deadlifts, my back feels the same.  I havent seen the chiro in over a week and it feels the same as well.  Some days its tight others its not.

On my Lower day i was really thinking of doing ATG squats.  Not sure that its time and with me failing the 4 plates + 35lbs recently, well....


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

So you failed doing like 480 something?


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

Double D said:


> So you failed doing like 480 something?



Yeah, but I never really count it cuz the movement is on a fixed any vs. a squat is straight up and down.  Plus if two people squated the same intensity, say 225lbs, but both individuals weighed differently.  That means one of them could be gettign more out of their workout than the other.  Of course, that also means one could fatigue faster than the other../.

Either way, all I needed was 2 more reps with a 2min RI window.  I prolly coulda gotten it, but I lost motivation and the burning in my legs overshadowed my interest.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Now thats a ton of weight!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 28, 2006)

And I am hardly sore at all.    But I went up in everything.  Physical proof that soreness means shit.


----------



## Double D (Dec 28, 2006)

Ya I never believe that getting sore is a staple of growing or getting a good workout.


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 29, 2006)

*Snuck another upper in...*

Upper

Lat Pulldown
100lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps
180lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI)

Decline Barbell Press
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
265lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (90 sec RI)

Dumbell Row
90lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Seated Alternating Overhead DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same shit for 1 set, 8 reps, failed then after 15 sec, fired out last 2  (90 sec RI)

Standing Unilateral Preacher DB Hammer Curl
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Cable Pushdown
80lbs? for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Short Static Stretches on Hams and lower back


I actually wouldve failed had I went to rep 9 on the last set of decline press.  Good weight!

Lat pulldowns...ugh, I fucking hate these.  Needed to swtich shit up though.

Rows were easy, overhead presses were hard...obviously.  Alternating movements can really be taxing and are a good add to variety.

The isolation movements were fine.  Once again, I proved that every cable machine is different.  80lbs shouldve been CAKE.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2007)

Upper

Incline DB Press
55lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps
80lb DBs for 1 set 10 reps  (warm up)
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps
same shit for 1 set, 6 reps, failed, then tried again...failed  (2 min RI)

Bent Over Barbell Rows (DOH)
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up, testing out my back)
185lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI)

Standing Overhead DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps
same shit for 1 set, 8 reps, failed then fired out 1.5 more after 15 sec RI  (90 sec RI)

Skull Crushers w/EZ bar
106lbs for 2 sets, 12, 10  (60 sec RI)

Concentration Curls
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Some alright failures in here...actually only 1 was ok and thats the Inclines.  Ill get those back.  The chinups may had just been failed cuz of fatigue, so no big deal, but..

Rows were easy and so were overhead presses.

Curls were hard, skulls?  They were hard too.  I really didnt want to do them, I wanted to throw in 2 more compounds but I couldnt choose a balance.  Aw, jesus, I couldve done 1 vertical pull and 1 horizontal push...or vice versa.  God dammit.


----------



## Double D (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey what do you weigh?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 1, 2007)

Havent weighed myself in a while but I am around 205-210.  I SHOULD be getting heavier, but with my gym not being built fast enough and having to resort to training 2 times a week (3 if I am lucky), my goals are delayed.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy New year, brotha!
may it be better than last year!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> Happy New year, brotha!
> may it be better than last year!



You too!  So far...hmm I guess its ok.  I am trying to put some faith in myself and not go crazy every time I get annoyed.  Today was put to the test.

I went to the gym this morning to ask about the deal with the contract and hopefully look around like FatCat was able to do.  I saw two women came in as I did, prolly looking to do the same thing I was doing.

We were kicked out!

The manager, or owner, this guy has never said a word to me before, he came up to us and told us we had to leave.  The inspector was there and he wouldve been fined had he seen us in the building.  I though, Ok I understand.  I even told him.  I did ask for a card or a number, some way to reach this place, instead of coming down and embarrassing him again.  He said he had neither and that theyd be open in a day or so.  Looking around, no way.  He was telling me what I wanted to hear.  He also said he couldnt asnwer any questions...

Needless to say, I didnt feel that I had any value to him and I could imagine the 2 other women thought so too.  Maybe he was tense cuz of the inspector, but I got annoyed and felt rage in my torso.  None of this shit was my fault.

The name of the gym changed without me knowing.
It said in the flyer we were welcome to come in and discuss contracts.
I was told the gym was opening on the 31st, "no matter what."
NO gym to go to unless you want to buy 1-2 month membership.
NO number to contact the gym?
There couldve been a nicer way to 'kick us out.'

Made me want to say fuck that place.  BUT.  I have 5 months paid on the membership, which they are honoring.  At the end of that term, I would have to pay MORE than I did at the previous building.  If I want to get my money back, I have to go through the "state" cuz the gum is bonded to the state.

However, I saw it through, calmed down, and figured I couldnt do anything about it now and I have until the 13th of this month to work out at the REAL Golds....but 30 min there, 30 min back gets tiring.  Ill just wait.  I was told the gym was pretty  and from what I saw, it looked nice and HUGE.  I am looking for particuliar things though and I couldnt get passed the front desk.


Oh yeah, Double D, I am sore today!  Means nothing, but I have that peace of mind!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, they gym is absolutely gorgeous but they cut the freeweight section in half, there are no power racks, no squat racks, only 2 fixed flat benches, maybe 4 adjustable benches, hammer strength equipment out the ass, probably 30 treadmills/eliptical machines, and the place is only 1/4 complete. Now I have the dreadful task of finding a new gym.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2007)

Its a new year though...  If I were you, since you dont have any paid months, you could look at this as a way to start "anew?"

When you said the dumbells go up to 150lbs I just had to see that for myself.  Thats the first thing I check at a gym since theres so much to do with them.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its a new year though...  If I were you, since you dont have any paid months, you could look at this as a way to start "anew?"
> 
> When you said the dumbells go up to 150lbs I just had to see that for myself.  Thats the first thing I check at a gym since theres so much to do with them.



Yeah that's the way I'm looking at it. I think I'm gonna join at Nautilis. It's not too shabby and I can piss on the place from my bed.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

that sux that the gym sounds like it is going way of the 'fitness' center..instead of a gym...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 2, 2007)

I guess it sells more?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice numbers, Akira. What do you typically do for a warmup?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I guess it sells more?


yeah...but wish they could cut the weight room off from the fitness...room.
the weight room plays metal. Not macy gray.
if any old geezer, or cardio bunny comes tothe desk ans asks the attendant to change from metal to elevator music, the answer will be: NO.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 3, 2007)

^ That annoys me, too. You gear up for a tough set or something, and what comes over the speakers? Fucking Bryan Adams.

*Shotgun*


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

Lower

Active Stretched

Super Seated Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 10 reps (warm up)
4 plates + 35lbs on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI; NO FAILURE!)

Deadlifts (DOH)
155lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (2 min RI)

DB Lunge
45lb DBs to the end of the gym, 20 steps total, 1:20
Same distance, failed at 16 steps  

Calf Press using Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps  (warm up)
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps  (45 sec RI)

Seated Calf  
1 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps (45 sec RI)

Core Work:
  Bridges
  Marching
  Planks
  Crunches

Static Stretches


Next week Ill start squats.  Ill add more later, I gotta rush to NAPA.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Next week Ill start squats.  Ill add more later, I gotta rush to NAPA.




North American Penis Association?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

OK, why must it always rain on the day I decide to work on the car?



Cardio
Run up and down 2 bridges...30min total.

*
About the workout*

Yeah I am tired of the leg press.  Since I didnt fail, I am going to try some squats.  If theres no pain, Ill hopefully, gradually increase the weight.

Deads were tiresome, I felt my form was off at times from fatigue.  Ugh.  Not good.

Lunges went up!  A failure, yes, but I remember where I used to fail with lighter weight.  I tried using straps to compensate, but it was no good.  I was fucking spent.

Since my core is always the same, Ill just generalize from here on out until the workouts change.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2007)

be happy u made it to the gym...spent my morning trying to get a hold of clients, and then getting registered for classes...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> be happy u made it to the gym...spent my morning trying to get a hold of clients, and then getting registered for classes...



Get up earlier, workout, and shower at the gym!  Persevere, my apprentice!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Cardio
> Run up and down 2 bridges...30min total.


 
Did you run the Roosevelt?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 3, 2007)

Jensen Beach bridge.  She does that one to avoid the high traffic and its stock of people honking and yelling at her.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Its alright buddy all will be fine. Those numbers will go up, just be careful as it looks like you are, and all will be fine.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2007)

*Snuck another one in...*

Upper

DB Rows
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps
70lb DBs for 1 set, 10 reps  (warm up)
100lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (90 sec RI)

Alternating DB Bench Press
85lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (90 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Pulldown  (unilaterally)
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Seated Overhead DB Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Standing Alternating DB curls
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps
~superset~
Seated Overhead DB Extensions
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I got nausiated today after the 1st set of alternating DB presses.  I thought I was gonna blow, but I knew I would overcome it.  Happens every time I am hung over.

Everything seemed light after the first two movements.  That was from the puke feeling, of course.  The Alternating DB Presses were killer.

I wont do the Overhead DB extensions again.

I am going to try and implement some better warm ups.  After reading Cows sticky (again!), I figured Ill start adding some of the odd-ball movements and cutting the specific warm up reps down.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work.

That's odd: I was just going to ask you what you typically do as part of warming yourself up.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking strong.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks camaro!  I am pretty sure you lift intense fucking weight, so coming from you, its a compliment.  Of course today was light!

Squaggle, it was actually your post a page or so back that made me wonder where the fuck my warm ups went!

I was doing bridges, planks, arm circles, etc, but it wasnt enough.  Well, it wasnt equal to the amount Cow listed in balance with the specific warm ups.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont even know what those exercises are...lol


planks?

bridges?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 7, 2007)

Plank:
http://exercise.about.com/od/abs/ss/abexercises_10.htm

Bridge:
http://gymball.com/bridge_exercise.html

Yeah, I noticed that my warmup of simply raising my body temperature probably wouldn't continue to safely prepare me for much longer after I re-read his thread.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Get up earlier, workout, and shower at the gym! Persevere, my apprentice!


"looks good on paper" mi amigo...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Yeah, I noticed that my warmup of simply raising my body temperature probably wouldn't continue to safely prepare me for much longer after I re-read his thread.



  Thanks....


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

*Back at the old gym (remodeled, relocated)*

Lower

Active stretched all Lower Muscles

Floor Bridges
2 sets of 15 with 3 sec holds

Planks
2 sets of 4 bouts of 10 sec holds

Inch Worms
did 6 of them (this was new, hard, and fun)

Deadlift walks
Not sure how many I did, but again fun

***End up warm up***
Now I can understand the basis around doing these types of warm ups

ATG Squats
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Deadlifts
155lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 22 steps, took 1:10 to complete
tried it again, failed at 18 steps

"Horizontal Calf Press"
2 plates on each side for 4 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static stretched the shit out of my shit


Yep, squats baby.  Yep, pussy weight baby.  I had to take it easy.  Really I was scared, but my back feels the same, so its looking good.  Believe it or not, the 3rd & 4th sets were tough.

Deads were the same, DB Lunges were down.  I am getting sick I think, so I felt more nausiated than ever since all this SNOT was dripping down my throat.

Calf Presses were shitty.  The machine kinda sucked.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

Gym Review

Gorgeous!  Luxurious bathrooms.  Most of the equipment was new.  LCD tvs everywhere, shiny new plates, DBs go up to 150lbs in 10lb increments....but thats the extent.

Most of what FatCat noticed, I noticed.

There is a squat rack and its quite adjustable, but its the only one.  Plus, theres maybe a foot of clearance around me at all times.  I gotta share this thing?  And I couldnt imagine using just one squat rack with others, while people are trying to get in on the smith machine and the shoulder press machine.

Too many machines.  Seriously, theres like 8 different types of leg press.  Why?

No music yet.  No clocks.  No sound from TVs. No towel dispencers.  No convient spot for stretching (though there is a WOOD styled floored room).

No pussy, though I believe that will be temporary.

I am not sure if theres enough plates.  Say its 5pm when its packed, there gonna be enough plates?  Since theres only one squat rack, you know people will have to resort to leg press machines...and you know theyll use 20 plates.

No clips...of course, some dont care, but I do.

I spoke to Dave Marinelli (brother in law, part-owner) last night and he told me about this place being open today.  He said there was fine tuning to be done, obviously, but seriously, where the fuck are they going to put another squat rack?

2 flat barbell benches, 1 incline barbell bench.  

Plenty of free standing benches and with the DBs going up to 150lbs, theres lots to still do.  

In any case, its nice, but it does need fine tuning.  Ill be fine there for now, but I am sure I am not the only one that will say something about the space and limited equipment.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 8, 2007)

Is the squat rack that hammer strength thing?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

Possibly.  I dont know what you saw.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 8, 2007)

Better to use light weight and feel like an idiot for a while than to use heavy weight and know you're an idiot.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 8, 2007)

It sucks, but I have to do it.  In any case, since my gym has limited barbell racks, I might have to do leg press machines on lower days.


Time to go back to the upper vertical/lower/upper horizontal.  Next week Ill divide the lower day up.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No pussy, though I believe that will be temporary.


if there are machines and ellipticals..they wil come...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually, I was thinking about that when I was there.  Females love machines.  Then again, if I am not fucking most or all of them, even looking at them becomes a negative distraction.

If a girl is constantly going to do one legged hamstring curls in short, tight sky blue spandex, exposing a perfect clam everytime, she better sit on my dick or face.  After weeks of jerking off and not getting her (or them), they need to go!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd like to know where they expect all this "new client el" to come from? Do they really think by jacking the monthly fee to $70, that a few coats of paint and some new cardio equipment is going to attract people that don't live here? I just don't get it.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 9, 2007)

I dont get it either.  I was going to go there today, but I am sick, which means tomorrow is out too most likely.

The piece of equipment you asked about...

The squat rack I was referring to is right in front of the mirror.  Even when Dave Marinelli was telling me about it, he was telling me it was weird.  It actually looks like a space saver.  

In any case, a place that big has to have something to offer to everyone and having one squat rack isnt going to cut it.  Someone had to have complained about the same shit I noted from the last time i was there.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2007)

70.00 per month? ho-lee-crap! for a gym???? I pay:30..00....and it has a basket ball court and pool...WTF do you get for twice that???

that girl in the blue spandex better be giving massages for that kid of monthly fee...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> that girl in the blue spandex better be giving massages for that kid of monthly fee...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> 70.00 per month? ho-lee-crap! for a gym???? I pay:30..00....and it has a basket ball court and pool...WTF do you get for twice that???
> 
> that girl in the blue spandex better be giving massages for that kid of monthly fee...



Thats the biggest problem.  Its less for people that were already a member, but still paying more than $30.  Their BB court and "driving range" etc arent even up and running.  Then dont forget about having hardly any free weights (except the DBs) on top of that charge.  

By the time my contract is up, mayeb there will be a new gym or maybe I wont live here, who knows.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2007)

Upper Horizontal

Warm ups consisted of active stretches, bridges & planks(both with hip extension), scarecrows & reverse scarecrows, arm circles & reverse arm circles

Flat DB Press
70lb DBs for 1 set, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 1 set, 8 reps
110lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI)

Bent Over Barbell Rows (DOH)
135lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
205lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI)

Incline Barbell Press
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Iso-Lateral Rows (not unilaterally)
2 plates on each side, for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

Close ?grip? Push Ups
BW for 3 sets, of 12 reps  (30 sec RI)

Face Pulls
50lbs for 3 sets, of 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Another thing I noticed today...no decline bench press.  Oh but theres one decline bench, but it doesnt look very DB friendly.

DB Presses can go up, surprisingly, Incline Barbell Press almost failed, in fact, I had 1 maybe 2 more in me.

Barbell rows SUCKED.  What the fuck is it with this movement?  Maybe its the DOH grip.  Jesus, every time I want to go a lil heavier, I am NOT happy.  

The *newest* version of this hammer strength machine.....kinda sucks too.   The older version has the plates mounted above the handles, NOT THIS ONE.  In fact, there is nothing overhead, which is fine, but the handles (more of them this time) are even farther away from the older version's.  It was hard enough with the last machine I used, but this one..ugh.

Pushups were selected at the last minute...cuz there was not decline press!  BUT, I also wanted to do these again...not bad.

Face pulls burned...on 50lbs?!  New cable pulley setup, so naturally 50lbs on this machine isnt the same as others.    


I asked the manager if there were going to be new equipment coming in.  "More equipment?!"  Yeah, squat racks?  You have ONE.  Plus imagine at 5pm when its prime time, everyone is going to be fighting over there over plates.  Since the average leg press junkie uses 20 fucking plates, there will be no plates left over for anyone else.  "he does have 2 more pieces, but I dont think theyre squat racks"  Then 'Lance' chimes in..."no more squat racks."  Jesus, well then how about a squat cage?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I asked the manager if there were going to be new equipment coming in.  "More equipment?!"  Yeah, squat racks?  You have ONE.  Plus imagine at 5pm when its prime time, everyone is going to be fighting over there over plates.  Since the average leg press junkie uses 20 fucking plates, there will be no plates left over for anyone else.  "he does have 2 more pieces, but I dont think theyre squat racks"  Then 'Lance' chimes in..."no more squat racks."  Jesus, well then how about a squat cage?



I knew the first minute I walked in there that was all she wrote for that place.  So basically they wanted to drop the majority of their former customers and bring in new faces. Unfortunately, those new faces don't exist. That place won't last 2 years.


----------



## Double D (Jan 11, 2007)

This gym seems to suck some serious balls!!! Hey why not do DB rows instead of bent over rows. I like the rom lots better and I can pull some serious weight on this lift.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> This gym seems to suck some serious balls!!! Hey why not do DB rows instead of bent over rows. I like the rom lots better and I can pull some serious weight on this lift.



What really sucks is the fact that it went from being a predominantly freeweight gym to a complete "fitness club." It's a glorified Bally's now...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> This gym seems to suck some serious balls!!! Hey why not do DB rows instead of bent over rows. I like the rom lots better and I can pull some serious weight on this lift.



I switch back and forth between different types of rows.  It seems that will have to incorporate DBs more often than I want.  I did order a dip belt yesterday from www.powersystems.com so that will help in some variety. That company is pretty fucking expensive.  $14 to ship a belt?  Fuck you.  ...sold.

FatCat, i was talking to Mark S. in there today and he pointed out some new observations.

Since 5pm is peak hours for the true gym rats, everyone will now be crammed into the "smaller DB area."  It is seriously, half the size of the old gym's.

He liked the pulley systems and leg press machines.  He also noticed there were no clocks.  "I liked the old gym fine.  Why didnt they just fix it up and make it nicer?  I heard Golds was going to buy that out again."

Thats the 2nd time I heard that.  My chiro was the first to say Tequesta & St. Lucie West Golds was talking about buying it and making it a corporate ownded establishment.  

Eh, well see.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2007)

Upper Vertical

Active stretched lower back

Warm ups consisted of:
Ball Bridges w/feet on ball
Ball Crunches w/ oblique twists
Ball Bird Dogs

Arm Cirlces
Reverse Arm Circles
Scarecrows  all using 7.5lb DBs.

Weighted Wide Grip Pull ups
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
25lb plate for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI)

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 6 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI)

Neutral Grip ?Chin Ups?
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Seated DB Overhead Press
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Unilateral Cable Pulldown
40lbs for each arm for 1 set, 12 reps
50lbs for each arm for 2 sets, 12 reps  (30 sec RI)

Alternating Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps  (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Pullups seemed harder.   I miss pulling up on just a regular BAR.    This shouldnt had been hard, but...

Overhead press was fine.  First time I felt a pump in my shoulders from this!

Chinups were easy and so was seated presses.

Unilateral pulldowns SUCKED, I will not do this again.  Hammer strength presses burned...thats it.  They just burned.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 14, 2007)

*Gym update*

I went ahead and got some contract shit underway.

Just so happens the owner was the one that went over my previous contract and signed me up.  My rate AFTER July will be just $34, which isnt too bad.  I didnt have to pay anything but $26 fee.  Seeing as how I will be able to afford this, I went ahead and asked him about getting some squat racks.

He said he wanted to get everything he had in and set as fast as he could so he could open as fast as he could.  He also said I was not the only one that has asked about it.  He said he wanted to see how it goes after there are more members.  In other words, he wants to hear MORE complaints.  Well, it just so happens that when I was using the hammer strength machine, the only squat rack in the gym is right in front of the machine.  A woman trainer who obviously juices and her power training husband/bfriend were using the squat rack.  HE said he talked to the owner and complained as well.  He said the owner finally said ok.  Within 2 hours?  Ehhhhh, dont know.  In any case, the gym will do for now.

Oh yeah, listen to this!

On my way into the gym, a man was walking out with his daughter.  He looked familiar, so I thought for sure he was a previous member.  He asked me what I was paying.  I told him that I was going to find out today.  He said that he went to Nautlius while they were relocated and that he was just going to stay there.  They quoted him $100 dollars to activate  and $69 a month   He must not had said he was a previous member!  

In any case, I cant see how a place would charge THAT FUCKING MUCH for new members!  When a new place opens up, the place should offer special deals to get people in, not scare them away!  Hell, even charge people $25 for the first 4 months, then increase it, something to get them in there!


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I got a question, why are you doing 2 different oh press exercises? Just curious.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 15, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I went ahead and got some contract shit underway.
> 
> Just so happens the owner was the one that went over my previous contract and signed me up.  My rate AFTER July will be just $34, which isnt too bad.  I didnt have to pay anything but $26 fee.  Seeing as how I will be able to afford this, I went ahead and asked him about getting some squat racks.
> 
> ...



I paid no activation at Nautilus and only $30 a month.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I got a question, why are you doing 2 different oh press exercises? Just curious.



Its technically 3 OH Presses and 3 vertical pulls.  It enables me to constantly do compounds and with the low volume, avoid overtraining.  Its pretty close to a fullbody cuz of all the muscles used in one day.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2007)

ya know...I think I like your workout ideas...
is this how you do it?
Say:
Monday: 
Upper Horizontal: Bench Press/Rows, 

Wednesday:
Legs: Squats/Deads

Friday:
Upper Vertical: Military Press/Pull Ups?

Is that how you do that? I think I've been inspired...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2007)

Lower Ham Dominant

Active stretched lower muscles

Warm ups...bridges w/feel on ball, crunches, bird dogs, inch worms, one legged dead lift walks

Deadlifts (always conventional unless specified)
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
165lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (2 min RI)

Hammer Strength Squat/Lunge Machine (I thought it was a Hammer strength Deadlift!)
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Sumo Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 4 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Calf Press on Leg press machine
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps  (45 sec RI)

Forearm Curls using Dual Pulley rack
35lbs for each arm for 3 sets, 15 reps  (30 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Deads went up!  10 measily pounds.   My shins were bleeding from this one.  And my grip burned after the 1st set!

FatCat and I thougt this one machine was for sure a Hammer Strength Deadlift, but half way through, I noticed my quads were burning, then I look at the machine and there the label.  

I gave the sumo styled leg press a shot and worked wonderfully.  I kept the weight light at first cuz my back didnt like my legs fully extended...but that went away, so a warm up next time then more weight?

Calfs...yay.  I added forearm curls cuz of the shitty feeling I had doing deads.  I wouldve done static holds, but the one squat rack was taken and I didnt want to deadlift 120lb DBs since they were on the floor!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ya know...I think I like your workout ideas...
> is this how you do it?
> Say:
> Monday:
> ...



YES.  Its actually the most fun template Ive done to date.  I used to do push/pull, but this is one step further.

Today however, I have finally split hams and quads.  My lower body strength is coming back, but its still fragile.  Not sure what I am going to do for ham days since good mornings and RDLs are still scary..

So, in conclusion, it can be divided up into 3 days or 4.  I am going to try 4 now, by splitting up lower.  Doing all my lower movements in one day wasnt hard and it saves time.  I know you dont make it the gym often, so Id say this template would be almost perfect for you.  Imagine the upper days, almost EVERY upper body muscle is worked on each day.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 16, 2007)

Once RDLs aren't so scary anymore, try unilateral RDLs. They're quite a bit of fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Once RDLs aren't so scary anymore, try unilateral RDLs. They're quite a bit of fun.



One legged or one armed?


----------



## assassin (Jan 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> One legged or one armed?



one legged i think he means..


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like those lower numbers are starting to come along. No pain?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks like those lower numbers are starting to come along. No pain?



I see that as well, good stuff.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks like those lower numbers are starting to come along. No pain?



The pain remains the same...whether I even do legs or not.  It seems I have the most pain in my back when I SIT most of the day.  Plus, with my fucking cough that wont go away from this half ass cold, every time I cough I put abdominal pressure on my spine, hence a shooting pain accumulates by the end of the day.  Then again thats the ONLY time I feel a shooting pain.

As far as the one legged RDLs...I thought I was doing them via deadlift walks during my warm ups.  In any case, its with no weight, just a reach towards my toe.  

See, this is why Ive made a new thread in training about a collection of warm up links.  If not me, SOMEONE will come asking the same questions:  "WTF is a inch worm, wall retraction, scarecrow, bird dog, walkouts, etc?"


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)

Upper Horizontal (not a bad fucking day)

Active stretched lower back

Warm ups...
Ball Bird Dogs
Crunches ON the ball
Back extenstion ON the ball

Dynamics
Arm Circles (both ways)
Scarecrows

Flat DB Bench Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
80lb DBs for 1 set, 8 reps
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI)

Bent Over DB Rows
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps
120lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI; straps had to be used at last 2 sets)

Weighted Dips
2 45lb plates for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI; on last set I failed during 9th rep, so 9.5 reps on 3rd)

Yates Row
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Hammer Strength Neutral Grip Chest Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps (30 sec RI)

Dual Cable Row
80lbs for 1 set, 12 reps  
70lbs for 1 set, 8 reps (failed; 30 sec RI)

Static Stretched Lower Body


I was actually burning pretty bad during the crunches and extensions.  It was only 2 sets of 20 BW reps!

Had I wanted to get 9 reps on the last set of DB Press, I wouldve failed.  I just barely pulled that 8th rep out with good form on the last set.  I guess I can go to the 130s, but expect failures.

DB Rows affected my grip so much that I was losing concentration.  Not sure if I want to go up...  

Dips...ohhh Ive been waiting to do these.  Now that I got my own dip belt...chain is too short though.  Anyway, I didnt think I could pull a 3x10 rep scheme with 2 plates, but...almost.  

Yates were boring, so was hammer strength chest press.  I didnt do much weight for the chest press cuz I felt I was getting enough from that last presses.  Eh, I coulda gone up on here.

Dual Pulley Racks...I like em!  But 80lbs didnt seem like 80lbs.  Jesus christ, why cant a weight set be a fucking weight set?  80lbs felt like 160lbs.  I even went down and failed.


Am I the only one that finds the most satisfaction with horizontal presses/pulls?  I may like doing lower now since I am post injury, but my horizontal numbers are incredible vs my verticals.  I guess that just comes along with the territory.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

DB Bench numbers are pretty damn good!!!

Your destroying mine in that category. I have started doing them about a mont ago and I have went up about 20lbs on ach hand so I think the progress has been pretty good.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Where did you get your dip belt? I need one.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey do you a search I think I saw them on bbing.com. I saw some for 35 bucks.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey do you a search I think I saw them on bbing.com. I saw some for 35 bucks.



Sweet, thanks.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)

I got it from PowerSystems.com...there might be a hyphen in there.  Mine was $42 shipped...which seems like a lot.  It did arrive real fast and I got the leather one.  I decided that this wasnt something I wanted to have to replace after a while of use.  

My VelcoStraps have finally started to strip.  Took them 4 years.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> DB Bench numbers are pretty damn good!!!
> 
> Your destroying mine in that category. I have started doing them about a mont ago and I have went up about 20lbs on ach hand so I think the progress has been pretty good.



I dont know if youve ever done them exclusively, but I had a bench around 260lbs at the time I said fuck it and tried something new.  If I remember correctly, 50lb DBs was where I started..and it sky rocketed from there.  And Ill say it again, only then did people start to think I juiced.


Next week will be kind of be a bitch for me.  125lb DBs would be fine, but 130?  Thats 10lbs on each side.  I dont know.  Well see though.  I gotta fail somewhere.


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

I just did 115lbs yesterday so thats up from 80's in a month. Wow those sure jump fast!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I dont know if youve ever done them exclusively, but I had a bench around 260lbs at the time I said fuck it and tried something new.  If I remember correctly, 50lb DBs was where I started..and it sky rocketed from there.  And Ill say it again, only then did people start to think I juiced.
> 
> 
> Next week will be kind of be a bitch for me.  125lb DBs would be fine, but 130?  Thats 10lbs on each side.  I dont know.  Well see though.  I gotta fail somewhere.



Do you have a regular belt too? I was thinking of getting one to use when I max on deads.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> I just did 115lbs yesterday so thats up from 80's in a month. Wow those sure jump fast!



I noticed that too. When I started lifting again I used BB's exclusively. Then I switched it up. I was benching around 275 and I could only use 60lb DB's. I did DB's for the whole next month, got them up to 80's and my BB bench jumped too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Do you have a regular belt too? I was thinking of getting one to use when I max on deads.



Yeah I have one of those too.  I got that at sports authority.  Since I dont max much anymore  it doesnt get abused so its still good.

I remember using it for deads and squats and it took some getting used to.  The edges of the belt dug into my hips.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah I have one of those too.  I got that at sports authority.  Since I dont max much anymore  it doesnt get abused so its still good.
> 
> I remember using it for deads and squats and it took some getting used to.  The edges of the belt dug into my hips.



Yeah and I'm fat, so it will hurt even worse....


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 18, 2007)

Lower-Quad Dominant

Active stretched lower bod

Warm ups included..

Marching during a bridge w/feet on the ball
Supermans
Crunch on Ball
Butt Kicks
Isolation Wall Squat

ATG Squats
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
135lbs for 4 sets, 10 reps  (2 min RI)

DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 1/2 the gym's length (25 steps), rested for 3 min, then did the other half.  No straps, no fails.

Unilateral Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
Same weight + 25lbs on each side for 1 set, 12 reps
3 plates on each side for 1 set, 12 reps  (90 sec RI)

Calf Extenstion
130lbs for 4 sets, 12 reps  (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched 


Well I had to share the squat rack today.  Turned out ok though.  I cant believe I almost failed doing this light weight.  Then again I didnt mean to do FOUR sets.

Lunges got a bit better...I rested a good amount of time after the first run, so I can finish this shit.  No straps is definetely a plus.

Let me just say I love this Unilateral Press.  I just had to find the appropriate weight.  3 plates was still kinda easy, but had I had 3 sets of it instead of the last one, it wouldve winded me.

This calf extension machine fucking  rocked!  I love how it adds to the eccentric portion of the movement and give you a goooood stretch on each rep.  It doesnt it so well, its hard to avoid it.


----------



## Double D (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice work, while the lower numers arent high, I am just happy you are doing them! Its very tough to do anything whenever ou are doing it in pain!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 19, 2007)

We have a unilateral leg press at my gym also. I tried using it but I couldn't get comfortable in it. It's hammer strength too, which is weird considering I workout at Nautilis.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 19, 2007)

Actually the setting up in a unilateral leg press is a bit awkward.  Ive used this machine in particuliar in two gym, so it might be the same one youre using.

Theworking leg basically has to be placed onto the platform using my arms.  My non working leg/knee rests on the edge of the other platform.  The seat is REAL close to the platforms.  To make it more comfortable, by all means, set the seat back, but your ROM is drastically reduced.  

I think before I set the seat closer, my knees were bent at exactly 90 degrees at the 'end' portion of a rep movement.  Doesnt seem all that bad, but think about it, at 90 degrees, the lever is resting on the rubber, so on every rep, the rubber will BOUNCE off the metal, and I hate that.  So I make sure my leg has the most ROM, without the bouncing.  The seat isnt so close that would get stuck.

I liked it!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 21, 2007)

I did my first workout accourding to you, sir..

Was ok...I did my own version:
5*5 for 1st two main exercises then 3 sets decending weight for 2nd sets.
Think this will work..I was tired by the time i was done.
Took a friend w/ me...was showing him proper technique..so we ran over an hour...that will get better...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2007)

*One of those days...*

Upper Vertical

Warm ups included scarecrows and arm circles...yeah, that was it.

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
95lbs for 1 set, 8 reps
145lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 1 set, 6 reps  (failed; 2 min RI)

Weighted Medium Grip Pull Ups
BW for 1 set, 8 reps
45lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same thing for 1 set, 6 reps, failed, rested for 15 sec, got 1 more..
same exact thing but failed at 5 reps, could only get one more after 15 sec of rest

Seated Overhead DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Weighted Chin Ups
25lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
same thing for 1 set, 8 reps, failed, rested for 15 sec, got 2 more reps  (90 sec RI)

Tricep Pushdowns (straight bar)
100lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps then 10 reps  (45 sec RI)

Incline Bench DB Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps then 7 REPS...fired out 3 more.  (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched Lower Body


Yeah, I know...failures fucking all over the place.  I didnt eat well yesterday, and only twice today.  (1 was a protein shake and 1 was a grilled chicken sandwich)

The only thing that I didnt fail was the seated overhead press.  I didnt mean to use 30lb DBs for curls, fucking 25ers were taken up.  YEAH, at 8:30pm.

I must say, that even though that my nutrition was terrible, I like how I feel right now.  I never feel so satisfied with my workouts...well my muscles never feel as worked as they do when I fail.  Unfortunetly, this isnt the way to go.  

Eh, tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 22, 2007)

assassin said:


> one legged i think he means..



Yeah, it's one-legged. I tried doing it with one arm. I felt stupid as hell. Grip is the biggest limiting factor in this case, really.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I did my first workout accourding to you, sir..
> 
> Was ok...I did my own version:
> 5*5 for 1st two main exercises then 3 sets decending weight for 2nd sets.
> ...



5x5 should work.  In fact, that might be just perfect.  Especially, with the lower volume youre doing afterwards.  Shit, I would do that template if I wasnt training for mass.....which has a terrible example for today.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> Yeah, it's one-legged. I tried doing it with one arm. I felt stupid as hell. Grip is the biggest limiting factor in this case, really.



Hmph, you JUST responded.  Do you have a vid of one legged RDLs?

I was trying to get a thread in training going with vids or pics of unorthodox training methods, but I guess not many can find vids just like me, yet people always ask.

I was trying to find a vid of regular deadlift walks too.  oh oh and "walkouts."


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Hmph, you JUST responded.  Do you have a vid of one legged RDLs?
> 
> I was trying to get a thread in training going with vids or pics of unorthodox training methods, but I guess not many can find vids just like me, yet people always ask.
> 
> I was trying to find a vid of regular deadlift walks too.  oh oh and "walkouts."



I can explain all of these.

Uni RDL: Place one foot centered under bar. Grip like usual (I prefer DOH of course). Keep other foot off ground, but keep knees lined up (this way you're not helping yourself with the other leg without realizing it). Continue as normal (or however close to normal you can be with a uni RDL).

Deadlift Walk: Dynamic Warmup Exercise: Basically just keep putting one foot in front of the other while bending down and touching the floor. Walk and bend. Unless I'm totally off base.

Walkouts: Deadlift the weight. Walk forward. Lower the weight. Repeat.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 22, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> I can explain all of these.
> 
> Uni RDL: Place one foot centered under bar. Grip like usual (I prefer DOH of course). Keep other foot off ground, but keep knees lined up (this way you're not helping yourself with the other leg without realizing it). Continue as normal (or however close to normal you can be with a uni RDL).
> 
> ...





Ok I got the Uni RDL down...I am pretty sure.

Deadlift Walk...you stepping forward or backward?  I was stepping backward.  And what are your arms doing at the same time?

Walkouts...I thought I just got a description in my compilation thread in training that these were starting out while laying on a stability ball, then walking your arms out until your feet are on the ball and the rest of the body looks as if its in a push up position..?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2007)

Lower Ham Dominant

Active stretched lower body

Warm ups included..
Bridges w/feet on stability ball
Floor Bridges w/ hip extensions
Crunches with legs on ball
V-ups
Bird Dogs on stability ball
Inch Worms
Deadlift Walks

Deadlifts
95lbs for 1 set, 7 reps
135lbs for 1 set, 7 reps
175lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (2 min RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Calf Presses on Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps  (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Yeah today was cut short.  Fucker was on the FAKE Deadlift machine.  So I just upped the weight on the leg press machine.

Back felt tight today.  Ya know why?  Cuz I wore these fucking baggy shorts that pulled on my knees, causing me to use more BACK.  After a set of that shit, I tucked in my shirt, looked like an asshole, and continued.  Faired out well, lesson learned.  175lbs felt pretty good.  Grip was wearing before legs.

I love sumo style leg pressing for anyone who cares.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Ok I got the Uni RDL down...I am pretty sure.
> 
> Deadlift Walk...you stepping forward or backward?  I was stepping backward.  And what are your arms doing at the same time?
> 
> Walkouts...I thought I just got a description in my compilation thread in training that these were starting out while laying on a stability ball, then walking your arms out until your feet are on the ball and the rest of the body looks as if its in a push up position..?



During the deadlift walk I usually keep stepping forward, touching the floor with each step and keeping my leg on the ground slightly bent.

The walkouts to which you're referring must be the dynamic flexibility kind. The ones to which I referred are used as a compound exercise.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2007)

Squaggleboggin said:


> During the deadlift walk I usually keep stepping forward, touching the floor with each step and keeping my leg on the ground slightly bent.
> 
> The walkouts to which you're referring must be the dynamic flexibility kind. The ones to which I referred are used as a compound exercise.



If youre stepping forward, is one leg extended in front fo you as you go down?  See I cant picture it.  I was doing (from Bakerboy's link in Leg Training thread) a split deadlift or something...  I would bend forward and my non working leg would go backwards.  If I extend the leg forward, id be doing a pistol.  Hmm...maybe not extend?

The walkouts were also in Baker's link.  Good stuff!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

What was with the first workout and no eating?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2007)

Double D said:


> What was with the first workout and no eating?



Yeah, I did the best I could.  Work got in the way of getting some calories in me.  Happens kinda rarely where it affects me that much.  It got me down for a lil bit.  In fact, I had some anxiety this morning...I wonder if food and anxiety are related?

When I got home (at 9pm), I had 2 scoops of whey protein mix (90 calories a scoop) and 1 scoop of CytoGainer (i forget what it is per scoop, i know its 860 with 2 cups of low fat milk).  Later on I had 3 poached whole eggs on 3 wheat toasts with a tall glass of milk.  That was the last meal since I cooked it at 10:30PM.  I had nothing else!


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Where do you work? What do you do? PT?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 23, 2007)

I do Loss Prevention for department stores.  They gave me a raise right after I got certified...then I got benefits, so PT has always been part time.  Sucks.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Ya I am sure it is very tough to actually catch on somewhere as a full time trainer. I know personally where I live it would be very tough, but I plan on once I get certified I am moving to St.Louis where I can do it (hopefully), full time. But who knows.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2007)

After I get rich in the computer industry, I am going to retire early and buy a gym. You guys can all work for me as trainers. I should be very rich in less than 5 years so hold on that long.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 24, 2007)

5 years?  I dont know, something about working for a cat....


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> 5x5 should work. In fact, that might be just perfect. Especially, with the lower volume youre doing afterwards. Shit, I would do that template if I wasnt training for mass.....which has a terrible example for today.


really? 'cause that's what I did my template for...strength and size...(the 2nd exercises hitting all fibers, as opposed to just 5X5)...
hmmm...


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2007)

KelJu said:


> After I get rich in the computer industry, I am going to retire early and buy a gym. You guys can all work for me as trainers. I should be very rich in less than 5 years so hold on that long.


well...unelss u are planning on inventing, designing and implementating...then selling your new operating system or software to microsoft....rich in computers in 5 years? Doing what?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2007)

Upper Horizontal

Active Stretched 

Warm ups included:
Bridge w/isometric leg extensions
Floor Bird Dogs
Crunches on Stability Ball


Dynamics
Inch Worms...but extending my arms out to the sides.
Arm Circles
Scarecrows
Reverse Arm Circles

Flat DB Press
60lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
80lb DBs for 1 set, 6 reps
130lb DBs for 4 sets, 8, 7.5, 6, 5.5 reps  (2 min RI, a little more time after the 2nd set)

DB Rows
130lb DBs for 4 sets, 8 reps  (2 min RI)

Weighted Dips
2 45lb plates for 3 sets, 10 reps  (90 sec RI)

Spider Rows
1 plate + 25lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
2 plates for 2 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

CG Bench Press
185lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
same thing for 1 set, 6 reps (failed; 60 sec RI)

Face Pulls
65lbs for 1 set, 12 reps
42lbs for 1 set, 12 reps (unilaterally done on 2nd set, 60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


OK, now that I have a minute, the warm up exercise I did that I cant label is described as this...

You start out in a push up position.  You then slide your arms out to you sides, mimic-ing like your about to hug a huge tree, then I slide my hands back to the push up position...actually I slid them back to a CG Push Up position.

DB Pressing had failures, as expected.  I did the best I could, what do you want. 

I again, proved you can pull more than you can push, but then again, DB Rows are done unilaterally..  In any case, when I rowed with my left arm, my right side/hip bone/oblique was feeling tense.   

Dips were completed and Spider Rows will have to replace Barbell Rows for a while.  I just not sure I like them, plus with me bending over the DB rack to do rows, I figured Id give my lower back a little rest.  No. #1 complaint of spider rows, is the pad is pressing directly on your chest, making it hard to breathe.

CG was hard cuz I was spent.  Ill get those numbers like Double D gets...  Of course, I dont remember CG Pressing 225-245lbs with high reps...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 25, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> well...unelss u are planning on inventing, designing and implementating...then selling your new operating system or software to microsoft....rich in computers in 5 years? Doing what?



Haha, I was just  !


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 25, 2007)

I was talking a guy Ive spoken to at the gym who now does sales for old man Joe at his gym. (the gym I have been in n out of)  He says that Joe isnt advertising and thats why clientel is terrible.

While he was speaking to me, he was holding a W-9 form to the new gym.  he got hired as a personal trainer.  I dont think this guy is certified...  In any case, he said he tried applying for the gym in another city that I applied to and he also interviewed with the same training director.  He said the guy has been known to not hire any male trainers bigger than him.  Thinking back, I dont remember any trainer excpet one that was, in fact, bigger than him.  This big trainer looks like the training director, so maybe theyre related?

In any case, I did find it odd that I wasnt called back after interviewing with the director.  After seeing his other trainers work their magic on the floor, I can clearly see, I know more than they do...or at least pay closer attention to their client's form.  Fuck that place and fuck him too, there are other gyms...but then again, I did ask 'Paul' how he got hired at my current gym.  He said he nagged and pestured the owner.  I dont want to do that and it really doesnt look like the place needs more trainers...where are the members?!

I have been feeling down and having some anxiety lately.  I am getting that empty feeling of not knowing what I want to do.  I do have a passion for training, but I think this area is full of trainers and theres not too much room for fresh meat.  Of course, training people at home gives me experience and reinforces my confidence in my work, but it only goes so far.

I want to go back to school and get out of this city, but this fucking anxiety keeps me here out of fear.  I just cant figure out how to tell it to shut the fuck up and stay focused.  I see every little negative thing down the line and I cant stay on target of the benefits..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> DB Pressing had failures, as expected. I did the best I could, what do you want.


progress, biotch!

Nice workout, BTW
 
I"m in the same boat as far as anxiety as you, brotha...maybe find a career counsellor and talk things over w/ them?


----------



## Double D (Jan 26, 2007)

Good luck with finding something else. Where do you live?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2007)

Lower-Quad Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups:
oblique crunches
oblique planks
BW squats
single leg squats

ATG Squats
The bar? for 1 set, 10 reps
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps (90 sec RI)

DB Stationary Lunges
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 20 reps, then 12  (3 min RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates for 3 sets, 10 reps  (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today sucked.  I was hung over.  Felt like I was going to puke too many times.  Hence the long rests.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 27, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Today sucked. I was hung over. Felt like I was going to puke too many times. Hence the long rests.


 
I'm actually hungover myself. I forgot to eat dinner!!! At least we went to IHOP.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 27, 2007)

The day seemed ok, but after the first set of lunges, I kept getting this cold feeling in my stomach that wouldnt go away.  It would come after a set, about 60 sec of resting, then remain for about 3 min.  

I couldnt stop panting either AFTER I left the gym.  I fucking hate pissing my days off away cuz of a hang over.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2007)

Upper Vertival

Active Stretched

Warm ups
Bridge ON ball
Crunches ON ball
Ball Walk outs
Bird Dogs on Ball

Medium Grip Pull Ups
BW for 4 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Standing Overhead DB Press
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps 
50lb DBs for 1 set, 8 reps 
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (60 sec RI)

Chin Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Seated Alternative DB Overhead Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Weighted EZ Bar Curls
60lbs for 2 sets, 12reps (45 sec RI)

Weighted EZ Bar Extensions
80lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps (45 sec RI)

Static Stretched

I know I know!  Easy shit.  I think I am overtrained.  I didnt give a fucing shit about working out today.  NONE.  But I thought, "hey ill switch some shit up and keep it light.."  Well most of everything today was difficult.

Time to take a break.  Need to soop up my car anyway..


----------



## DOMS (Jan 29, 2007)

You did Bird Dogs on a ball?  That's some crazy balance you've got there!


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You did Bird Dogs on a ball?  That's some crazy balance you've got there!



I tried doing it today with just my feet on a ball.  Couldnt do it.  Ill try supermans instead, but that alone will take some time.


----------



## Double D (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice workout playboy. So you getting anything together on your end? Figuring anything out that you wanna do?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Time to take a break. Need to soop up my car anyway..


ooh...what did ya do? u ah...didn't make it...too fast...too furious..did you?    I crack myself up sometimes...


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2007)

*Double D*  Hmm...you know what?  Isnt depression a sign of overtraining too?  In any case, another problem came up that is pretty fucking pathetic to admit to...but here goes.  I live at home with my mother and older brother.  I know, I am 26 and here I am.  Well, this last week, it got worse.  
For the first time ever, I fucked my girl, then quietly watched Dead Poets Society for about 20 min until I get a call on my cell phone.  It was my mommy calling from my own house.  She said "i think its time for your friend to get going...this is not a 'brothel.'"  I went out to the kitchen to ask  and she said it was going to stop.  I said, thats my girlfriend, were watching a fucking movie!   Pathetic, I know.  But I never wanted to move out until I was going to go to school...and with this audition coming up, I figured I was doing the right thing by saving up money (now that I OWN my car) and then use that saved money to buy a house or rent one and use my money to get furniture.  
Living at my mom's house is a huge confidence killer.  I cant afford an apartment now and save money at the same time, but what, I cant get laid now?  This humiliation has certainly brought me down. 

*Burner*  Funny you ask.  Actually, (another down fall), I am having car problems that will require me to spend about $1k altogether to fix.  It basically needs new guts for its rear end.  
My car isnt something youd find on F&F.  Its a 99 Trans Am 6-speed.  Its already modified, but I want more speed, but since this other problem could get worse, I have to fix it first.  I just want to do a couple more bolt ons and get a tune.  Right now it runs high 12s.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

u have a T/A? u sir, just went up a couple points.
I had an 88 firebird way back when...almost upgraded it to a 93 T/A and took it to Italy when I got assigned there....but didn't...

at least yours is domestic...luv my audi...but 'cause it's european..EVERTHING on it is $$$$$


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 29, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> *Double D* Hmm...you know what? Isnt depression a sign of overtraining too? In any case, another problem came up that is pretty fucking pathetic to admit to...but here goes. I live at home with my mother and older brother. I know, I am 26 and here I am. Well, this last week, it got worse.
> For the first time ever, I fucked my girl, then quietly watched Dead Poets Society for about 20 min until I get a call on my cell phone. It was my mommy calling from my own house. She said "i think its time for your friend to get going...this is not a 'brothel.'" I went out to the kitchen to ask  and she said it was going to stop. I said, thats my girlfriend, were watching a fucking movie!  Pathetic, I know. But I never wanted to move out until I was going to go to school...and with this audition coming up, I figured I was doing the right thing by saving up money (now that I OWN my car) and then use that saved money to buy a house or rent one and use my money to get furniture.
> Living at my mom's house is a huge confidence killer. I cant afford an apartment now and save money at the same time, but what, I cant get laid now? This humiliation has certainly brought me down.


ha! Have u seen Failure To Launch? I just watched that last night... 
Dude...when I got out of the AF...I rented from my parents while I was in college...and a couple years after....the girls I brought home...ok...I brought them home when the parents were out of town...was more convenient..when getting out of the hot tub...and going to the bedroom...not having to pass by them in a state of undress.
Here's the deal. make a plan. Work the plan. Give yourself a deadline to be out of there. Can u move in/rent a rom from a friend w/ an extra bedroom in an apartment or house?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 29, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> ha! Have u seen Failure To Launch? I just watched that last night...
> Dude...when I got out of the AF...I rented from my parents while I was in college...and a couple years after....the girls I brought home...ok...I brought them home when the parents were out of town...was more convenient..when getting out of the hot tub...and going to the bedroom...not having to pass by them in a state of undress.
> Here's the deal. make a plan. Work the plan. Give yourself a deadline to be out of there. Can u move in/rent a rom from a friend w/ an extra bedroom in an apartment or house?



I know what movie youre talking about. 

I dont pay rent at mommy's, so that actually gives her a reason to still say shit.  Anyway, when youre parents were in town, whered you fuck them?  I guess they might have had houses of their own. 

Good advice on the end.  See, my audition for UF is on the 10th of feb and school would begin in May I think...May would be that deadline, but...no sex for that long?

I do have a friend (a girl) that mentioned renting her room out for $450.  Not sure if she was serious, but might not be a bad idea.  I just dont know how lenient she is...and she did used to want to fuck me.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah...but it's a funny movie!

BINGO! I'd go to THEIR house....besides...if u are just looking for a hook up...why let them know where U live????

..and I've heard nightmares of guys renting form girls or vice vera...especially if she wants intamacy....lets say u move in...u nail her...which could be great...but when u bring another girl home to nail...it's either gonna be a girls gone wild night...OR....a nightmare..and u get kicked out....be careful. How about looking for someone you DON'T know for a room mate? just an idea...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 31, 2007)

I overheard the manager of Nautilis talking yesterday. Apparently enough new members have joined and complained. They are getting DB's that go from 120-150lbs!! Kick ass shite.


----------



## Double D (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah it does suck some pretty major ass. I havent lived with my mom in about 5 or 6 years. There is no way I could ever do that. Especially whenever she tries to tell ya how to live your life!

Only one question really; do you really call her mommy?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah it does suck some pretty major ass. I havent lived with my mom in about 5 or 6 years. There is no way I could ever do that. Especially whenever she tries to tell ya how to live your life!
> 
> Only one question really; do you really call her mommy?



 



ANYWAY....


I am aiming to get back into the gym tomorrow and I was thinking of setting up some sort of P/RR/S program.  Seems quite easy to me, BUT with my low squat and dead numbers cuz of my disk, I dont know if I can really enjoy this program to its potential.  I think its worth a shot, but opinions are needed..


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

I would do what you are kinda doing now, but of course with a twist. Its very hard to do things while not being able to concentrate on hte lower aspect of it.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2007)

*First Day Of P/rr/s!*

Lower Ham Dominant

Active stretched

Warm ups..
Hip Extensions on ball
Crunches on ball
Planks on floor
Inch Worms (backwards too)
Single Legged Deadlift Walks

Romanian DeadLifts
95lbs for  8 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (3+ min RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 6 reps
5 plates on each side for 2 sets, 6 reps  (3+ min RI)

Lying Leg Curl
170lbs for 3 reps, then 150lbs for 3 reps.... (1 min RI)
150lbs for 4 reps, then 110lbs for 2 reps... (1 min RI)
110lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (3 min RI)

Calf Extension
150lbs for 6 reps (90 sec RI)
170lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well, I have to be honest, 225lbs was fucking easy, but I am post injury..I have to be careful.  But the fact is, I coulda done more!  This is a power week too, but I gotta be careful and 225lbs is a pretty big jump.

The Leg Press was pretty heavy, but I couldve done more.

Leg Curls was pretty tough and I couldnt find a weight to go along the 4/0/X tempo.

By the way, the P/RR/S tempo may be the killer of this power week.  Thats a slow negative!  The rests are supposed to be between 4 and 5 min.  Obviously, I didnt take it, but this was a light day.  Even still, had I put another plate on the sumo style leg press, I still wouldnt had needed that much rest.

I am liking this setup though.  Upper is going to be a major bitch since I dont have to hold back.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would do what you are kinda doing now, but of course with a twist. Its very hard to do things while not being able to concentrate on hte lower aspect of it.



Whoops!  You didnt save me in time!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

how's things, big guy?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> how's things, big guy?



Doing better!

I did Romanians without straps and DOH.  Thats new to me really and I know I can go up.

I am going to have to really investigate the differences between all the deadlifts.  I think all it has to do with is stance and how far you go down.  

Romanian should go passed the knees.
SLDLs should go passed the shins.

I am going to have to get vids to back this shit up..but I cant remember the thread that had a site that was better than ernx..or whatever it was called.  I cant believe I didnt bookmark it.  It had a HUGE list.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 5, 2007)

I always took sldl to top of shoes...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> I always took sldl to top of shoes...



I don't do them on a platform, I put the weight on the ground every rep like a regular deadlift.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats what I was doing.  Those are Conventional.  Cuz youre lifting a "dead" weight.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thats what I was doing.  Those are Conventional.  Cuz youre lifting a "dead" weight.



With straight legs of course.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2007)

Upper Horizontal  Second day of Power

Active Stretched (hamstrings are sore!)

Warm ups include..
Stability Ball SuperMans (hah)
Floor V-up (though not quite a V)
Side Planks

Dynamics
Walkouts on Stability Ball w/inverted push up
Arm circles
Scarecrows

Yates Row
95lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps  (4 min RI, straps were used, 4/0/X tempo)

Flat DB Press
55lb DBs for 8 reps
80lb DBs for 8 reps
120lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps (4 min RI, 4/0/X tempo)

Spider Rows
3 plates for 6 reps
3 plates + 10lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps (4 min RI, straps were used, 4/0/X tempo)

Weighted Dips
3 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps
same weight for 4 reps (4 min RI, 4/0/X tempo)

Unilateral DB Preacher Curl
35lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps  (90 sec RI)

Cable Pressdown
100lbs for 8 reps...see why I didnt do another..

Gonna stretch after this entry


Yates rows were tough and my back felt twitchy.  I dont know, I may have to say fuck off to barbell rows for a long time.  Felt heavy cuz of the tempo.  REALLY!

I was surprised 120s were kinda easy.  I thought that with the tempo, 130s would kill, but well see next time.

Spider Rows were maybe the most satisfying EVER.

Dips were harder than I thought theyd be, but I still stayed with in the Power rep range.  I just barely got that 4th though and with the 4 second negative following it..  

I threw in curls cuz of..well, an article Arnold wrote in Muscle & Fitness.  He did prescribe a lot of volume, but his description of bicep curls were accurate.  He spoke about supinating your wrist and how it activates the biceps too.  I let my arm wrist, sup[inated it without flexing it, and wha-la, the bicep moved more than the forearm did.  So I threw some supination and flexes at the end of each rep.

Now, the triceps wouldve had another set AND I wouldve done some grip work, but I got a call that irritated the shit out of me.  I normally do not have my phone, but I dont have my car for a couple of days, so the phone is on me when I drive the bike.  It was unavoidable.

I know I am supposed to change exercises during P/RR/S, but I think I can between stages, just not when I repeat the cycle.  Anyone want to weigh in?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I know I am supposed to change exercises during P/RR/S, but I think I can between stages, just not when I repeat the cycle.  Anyone want to weigh in?



I'm not sure what you're saying here. From what I understand you do different  exercises each week, no? i.e. Week one you do lifts from "Group A", week 2 from "group B", week 3 from  "group c", and then back to "group A" for week 4?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2007)

what kind of bike? I miss riding...so..I envy u and u sir, suck..


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2007)

2000 Honda 929 RR


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 6, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying here. From what I understand you do different  exercises each week, no? i.e. Week one you do lifts from "Group A", week 2 from "group B", week 3 from  "group c", and then back to "group A" for week 4?



I could do it like that and ...wait, fuck that is the way you do it.   Even in his template it lists how many isolation movements to compounds during every week/or stage.

I could just imagine doing rows and DB Presses during shock week.  Course you could do it.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

had a '99 CBR600F4
Was fun...kinda miss riding...put 19k miles on it 3 years...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> had a '99 CBR600F4
> Was fun...kinda miss riding...put 19k miles on it 3 years...



I wanted to get a bike but my HOA doesn't allow them.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2007)

really? Move...immediately....


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2007)

Lower Quad Dominant

Active stretched (tight hammies!)

Warm ups included..

Bridges w/ feet on ball held for 30 sec reps
Bridges w/1 foot on ball, the other extended for 15 sec reps
Bridges w/feet doing Marches
Crunches on ball with 3 sec holds on each rep
Twisting crunches on Ball

Dynamics included..
BW Lunges backwards
BW Side Lunges
BW squats

Specific..
Well, BW ATG Squats

ATG Squats
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
225lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps (4 min RI, 4/0/X tempo)

Weighted Bar for Step Lunges
110lb Bar for 3 sets, 6 steps each (3 min RI, 4/0/X tempo)

Unilateral Leg Press
3 plates for each leg for 3 sets, 6 reps (3 min RI, 4/0/X tempo)

Seated Calf
3 plates for 3 sets, 8 reps (90 sec RI; same tempo!)

Static Stretched fucking everything!


Well..  I may not be able to go up with squats.    I mean, I can, but my sciatica is kicking.  Hasnt done this is months.  225lbs was a leap from where I came from, but this is only one week (cuz of Power).  Next week is Rep Range, so it may go smoother, but this doesnt bode well for my future of squats.  I may have to settle for leg presses for a long time.    Deadlifts may be fine, my doc said squats are worse for disks than deads.  Go figure.

I wanted to use DBs for lunges, but this exercise isnt Power tempo friendly.  110lbs was pretty light, but it was the heaviest there was and it was convienient.

Leg Press coulda had 4 plates.  Calfs were that bad actually.

Anyway, I tried stretching my legs...but I will need to go again later.  Everytime I have abdominal pressure, I have a pain in my ass.  Not good.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 8, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> had a '99 CBR600F4
> Was fun...kinda miss riding...put 19k miles on it 3 years...



A bike is kinda like prozac.  It cleanses your mind from impurities of the outside world, cuz well, if you dont pay attention to the riding, you die.

I honestly couldnt live without a bike right now.  I have both my bike and car paid off, so its definetly not a burden.

I had a 94 Honda CBR 600 F2 before this one.  I never knew how much of a power difference there was!  My friend had a 04 600 and it still felt like a night and day difference between our bikes.


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice workout. Nicely out together.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 9, 2007)

Upper Vertical

Active Stretched

Crunches on Ball
Back extentions on ball

Skipped Dynamics

Standing Over head Barbell Press
The bar for 2 sets of 10
65lbs for 2 sets of 10
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 5 reps
155lbs for 4 reps 

Medium Grip Weighted Pullups (no straps)
1 plate for 2 sets, 6 reps
same thing but for 5.5 reps

Standing Overhead DB Press
60lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps

Weighted Chin Ups (with straps)
1 plate for 2 sets, 6 reps
same thing but for 5.5 reps

***4/0/X tempo and 3+ min RI used in all of the above***

Tricep Cable Pushdowns
100lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

Weighted EZ Bar Curls
60lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

***4/0/X tempo and 2 min RI used here***

Static Stretched


Doctors orders were to do these standing.  

Ok, heres my grudge against the Power week.  This tempo SUCKS for overhead presses.  I cant breathe!  When am I supposed to, eh?  Well?  When the bar is coming down?  Lots of fucking luck there, I tried that and it worked!  But you can kiss the 4 sec drop goodbye.  How about breathe in during the concentric?  Fuck that!  I shouldve stayed with 135lbs, but it seemed so light.  WHOOPS! 

Pull ups were easier than I thought despite the, well, I guess they arent failures huh 

You know what I loved today?  Curls!  I swear, this tempo rocks for this shit.  I might have gone too heavy for the pushdowns to enjoy it.

Anyway, my workout today was graded a C.  I am going out of town alone tonight, so my mind is on other things.  After an audition tomorrow for the unniversity of florida, whether I do good or bad, I am gonna feel great for having trying to do something.  I honestly cant break out of my despair unless I make the first step.  Ill bet after the 2min (yes its really that long) audition, Ill want to go get drunk at The Swamp!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout. Nicely out together.



Thanks, but guess what, Squats are done!  I have to resort to leg presses for a long time, maybe years.  Later on that day (yesterday), I had sciatica so bad I went home to take 800mg of advil.  I went to the chiro today and things are better, but I certainly dont want to get back into that shape I was in.

He said it was the jump I made cuz of the Power week.  Ill bet I shouldve swallowed my pride, regardless of strength, and stuck with 185lbs.  That wouldve been a more reasonable jump.  Ah well, live and learn.  Couldve been worse.


----------



## Double D (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah that definitly sucks! But oh well, leg press it is.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)

*Rep Range Week*

Lower Ham Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Walkouts on Stability ball -SS-Stability ball Birddogs
V-ups (bent knees & arms)
Crunches on Stability Ball
Single Legged Deadlift Walks
Inch worms, forward and backward

Romanian Deadlifts
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 8 reps
185lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (2/1/2/1 tempo, 2 min RI)

Sumo Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps  (same as above)

Reverse Hyperextensions  
BW for 3 sets, 15 reps  (same as above)

Calf Press on Leg Press
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps  (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Deadlifts were fine, seems like a good weight.  Ill go up slightly next time.  Grip was bad only on first set?

Ok the leg press machine WAS fine, but after 4 reps, the fucking thing starts to show resistance on the decent.  I could prolly let go and the fucker would stop before the stops.  Helluva negative.  Ill try a different machine next time.  4 plates + 25 next time Id say.  For some reason, people on add 45s to this machine...

Muscle & Fitness magazine showed that you can do reverse hyperextentions on the same piece of equipment that youd do regular hyperextenstions.  You just put a towel down to where your head would go.  I forgot a towel.    The workout itself seems kinda easy, but it was nice to do something new!

Calfs were calfs.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2007)

RDLs are looking really strong, man. Big fucking kudos!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks.  Though I am not used to such weight, but this Rep Range week is much more casual.  Must mean I am not going heavy enough cuz I dont think any week is supposed to be 'easy.'

Though Power's Ham Dominant week wasnt hard, it was just right.  

Come Shock week, I wonder what I will do...  

The reason why I think I may not have gone HEAVY enough is, well, I didnt run out of breath, the tempo is pretty basic, and sets?  Did I number them right?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2007)

It looks fine to me, maybe you could have gone a bit heavier, but if you had you might have suffered later on in the workout *shrugs*.

Try it a tad heavier next time around and see what happens, lol.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 12, 2007)

Well what sucks about this program is that I wont do this same volume until 3 weeks from now, IF I do it again.

I think about that too though..had I went heavier on say the RDLs, would the weight I used on the Sumos been just right then cuz of the fatigue?  Really dont know..


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 13, 2007)

*Still Rep Range*

Upper Horizontal

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Supermans
Crunches on ball (1 full crunch w/5 lil crunches within the full crunch)
Plank on ball  (real fucking hard)
Scarecrows
Arm Circles

Incline DB Press
50lb DBs for 10 reps
80lb DBs for 8 reps
100lb DBs for 3 sets, 9,9,8  (Just over 2 min RI)

Spider Rows
1 plate for 10 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates for 3 sets, 9 reps  (2 min RI)

Close Gripp Barbell Bench Press
185lbs for 3 sets, 12, 12, 10  (2 min RI)

"Dual Pulley Row" Supinated Grip
55lbs for 12 reps
65lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (2 min RI)

Weighted EZ bar Skullcrushers
90lbs for 2 sets, 15, 12 (90 sec RI)

Weighted Bar Reverse Curls
40lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps  (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Today was the kind of day you want.  No real failures, but just beyond.  Grunts.  Sweat.  Wanting to fuck the girl who keeps talking to you...but without smiling.  

Inclines needed more rest in order to get the 9 reps 3 times.  Oh well!

Spider rows.  I love this fucker now.  Grip almost slipped.

I went SO down on CG bench.  Effective nonetheless.

This "Dual Pulley" set has some odd weight.  This whole pulley rack is heavier than it seems, even the pushdowns are heavier than they seem.  I dont know what 55-65lbs would convert to on other machines, but it served its purpose.

Couldnt believe I failed on skulls and reverse curls may have been too light.  I always remembered fatigued coming at me fast when doing reverse curls...I guess not today.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2007)

keep it going...


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2007)

Upper Vertical

No stretches.  

Scarecrows
Reverse Scarecrows

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
The bar for 8 reps
65lbs for 8 reps
85lbs for 8 reps
95lbs for 8 reps
145lbs for 3 sets, 9, 9, 6

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns
24.5lbs for 8 reps
42.5lbs for 8 reps
80lbs for 8 reps
90lbs for 3 sets, 9 reps

Standing Overhead Alternating Neutral Grip DB Press  
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Weighted Chip Ups
25lbs for 3 sets, 12, 12, 7

****EVERYTHING ABOVE HAD JUST OVER 2 MIN OF REST, TEMPO=2/1/2/1****

Tricep Cable Pushdown
55lbs for 15 reps
65lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps (90 sec RI)

One Arm Preacher Hammer DB Curl
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 15 reps (90 sec RI, left arm needed a spot on last rep)

Static Stretched...but not too much.


Time was short for me today.  It took a toll too, I was running out of breath a lot.  I know I am allowed to take a 3 min rest, but I wont be able to remember that shit, some sets have 2 min others have 2:30,  fuck that.  Anyway, you can see where I was winded on overhead barbells.

I switched shit up and did pulldowns for the Rep Range weeks.  I enjoyed this weight...wait, did you see the weight?  This WHOLE cable rack is heavy.  Seriously, I should be doing double the weight.  Even the pressdowns are a joke.  Resistance is resistance though, but if anyone reads this journal and wants to compare my strength to theirs, it would be impossible.  Shit, the rack only went up to 150lbs on the pulldowns.

I was REAL winded after the DB Overheads.  Ah, you have no idea.  I almost didnt finish.  By the time I got to chinups I was pretty spent.  I was lucky to get the 12s when I did.

I shouldve stretched more, but no time.  I was even late for work with the workout I did.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice chinnage Mr. Akira


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you!  

I didnt get the last 12 though..not even the 10mark, which is in the Rep Range.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice workouts and some nice numbers as well.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 18, 2007)

Lower Quad Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Crunches on Stability Ball
Planks
Oblique Crunches

ATG Front Squats
The bar for 10 reps
65lbs for 10 reps
85lbs for 10 reps
115lbs for 10 reps
135lbs for 3 sets, 9 reps  (2:30 RI)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps  (2 min RI)

Leg Press (feet pretty close together)
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 15 reps  (2 min RI)

Calf Extension Machine
135lbs for 15 reps
140lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps  (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


This was the first time I have EVER done Front Squats.  I liked em, but I felt my back tensing up on the "bad" side.  Couldnt go heavier.

Unilateral was tough, leg press was too light.  Coulda added a 25 plate.

Calfs were nice.  This machine rocks.


Shock week starts tomorrow.  I suspect a few new exercises, drop sets, possible rest-pauses.  Machines will prolly be used on some shit for drop sets....


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2007)

*Shock*

Upper Horizontal

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Leg Raises
~supersetted~
Knee Raises
Supermans
Push up on Stability ball

Bent over DB Raise
25lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps
~supersetted~
Incline DB Press
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 12, 10 reps

Cable Rows
140lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
~supersetted~
Flat DB Flies
35lb DBs for 1 set, 10 reps
Cable Rows
160lbs for 1 set, 10 reps
~supersetted~
Flat DB Flies
40lb DBs for 1 set, 10 reps

Machine Rows (Life Fitness)
Drop sets...
170lbs for 10 reps, 
150lbs, 5 reps, 
130lbs, 4 reps, 
110lbs 4 reps, 
90lbs, 5 reps

Hammer Strength Chest Press
3 plates for 8 reps
2 plates for 7 reps
1 plate for 5 reps
25lbs for 10 reps
10 lbs for 12 reps  (remember, this is on each side)

Cable Reverse Curls
42.5lbs for 16 reps
35lbs for 7 reps
30lbs for 3 reps  

Cable Pushdowns
57.5lbs for 16 reps
Fuck, I forget which notch!  for 12 reps
42.5 lbs for 10 reps

Static Stretched

In a rush, today was fun.


----------



## Double D (Feb 19, 2007)

Front squats are very tough. I have a hard time keeping the bar on my shoulders.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice job Akira. How are you placing your arms with the front squats? BB or olympic style?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok let me do a follow up on the first day of SHOCK week.  

This was fun!  Took me a while to figure out how to work it out for movements vs. body parts.  


Only workout that I did that was light were the rows/flies.  I couldve gone heavier here for sure.  The Rowing machine that I did the drop sets was fantastic, plus I did it with a supinated grip.  The chest press wasnt as hot.  It was a Hammer Strength, so I had to get up and rack or rerack the weight as I continued.

The drop sets are what killed me.  I was out of breath like a mofo.  I want to go to sleep pretty badly.  I did look fucking HUGE today.  All that lactic acid, blood, and GH!

I am supposed to do ham dominant possibly tomorrow...I wonder how Ill set that up.  I assume legs will suffer the most.   I cant wait.










Bakerboy said:


> Nice job Akira. How are you placing your arms with the front squats? BB or olympic style?



I cant see the pic you posted since I am at work, but I place the bar along my front deltoids.  I try to keep my elbows as high as I can.  As the weight got heavier, the barbell pushed my thumbs into my collar bone.  Pretty uncomfortable.  My right hand was near my left deltoid and my left hand was near my right delt.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh now I see the image.  It looks like Canada.  Or Tatsuo, not Akira though!


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

True story whoops! hahaha. 

So your arms are crossed? They are way more comfortable olympic style.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwrMXrfQLWw


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks Ill see that when I get home.  (Cant access youtube)


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2007)

That workout shocked me just by looking at it.

Good one!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> That workout shocked me just by looking at it.
> 
> Good one!





Hell yeah, I had a hard time telling what was going on!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 19, 2007)

I am sure the 2nd workout was confusing to anyone cuz of the fact that I increased the weight after a superset.  

Drop sets are hard to remember coming from the gym to here.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2007)

Lower Ham Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Crunch w/twists on stability ball
Floor Oblique Crunches
Inch Worms
1 legged 1 arm deadlifts

DB Romanian Deadlifts
45lb DBs for 10 reps
60lb DBs for 10 reps
70lb DBs for 8 reps

Single Legged Hamstring Curls
25lbs on each leg for 1 set, 10 reps
~supersetted with~
DB Romanian Deadlifts
90lb DBs for 1 set, 10 reps

Single Legged Hamstring Curls (again)
25lbs + 5lbs on each leg for 2 sets, 10 reps
~supersetted with~
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps

Wide Stance Hack Squats
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 20 reps  (took about 5 sets within each set)

Calf Press on the Leg Press machine
2 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 15 reps, rest paused, 5 more reps
same weight for 10 reps, rest paused, 5 more reps

Static Stretched


Today was another awesome day.  My legs are STILL shaking.

My supersets were a lil easy, but not too much.  The curls should go up 5 more pounds on each side.  The Deadlifts could go up to 95s.  Oh yeah, this was the first time I did DB deads.  Fun stuff!

The wide stanced hacks were killer.  I decided to go for high reps instead of a drop set.  Ugh!  So out of breath.

Calfs were a different approach too.  Rest pauses worked well here.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

So... How are you liking these supersets?


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Dude glad to see your doing well. Hope that back holds up!


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So... How are you liking these supersets?



How in the hell did you get them to change your name?


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> How in the hell did you get them to change your name?





I just asked Rob nicely, next time I logged on, it was done.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Dude you got to be giving a brotha heads up. I had no idea!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude you got to be giving a brotha heads up. I had no idea!





I don't really keep an avatar either and, I usually associate a person with their avatar. 

I didn't give that much thought that people wouldn't know who I was...


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 21, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So... How are you liking these supersets?



Its really a nice switch of routine, it REALLY is.  However, its a bitch finding a good weight.  Because of the superset, you know youre gonna have to go a lil lighter due to cardiovascular needs.  

Come to think of it, those 90s were actually hard.  My form DID start to fall apart on the very last 2 reps.

Come quad dominant day, I dont know what I will do....I refuse to do leg extensions.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I refuse to do leg extensions.



Because they hurt, or you just hate them?


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

I can relate on the cardio needs...DAMN!

And Fatcatmc (I will not refer to you as reproman) .......no more curveballs!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> I can relate on the cardio needs...DAMN!
> 
> And Fatcatmc (I will not refer to you as reproman) .......no more curveballs!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2007)

Lol, looks like i wasnt the only one who got confused as fuck


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2007)

Upper Vertical

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Bird Dogs on Large Stability Ball (30")
Back Extensions on Stability ball
Vertical Push ups
Scarecrows

Specific Warm ups...
Weighted Bar Overhead Presses
40lbs for 10 reps
60lbs for 10 reps
80lbs for 8 reps
100lbs for 8 reps

Standing Cable Straight Arm Pull Downs
50lbs for 10 reps
60lbs for 10 reps
70lbs for 10 reps


Weighted Bar Overhead Presses
110lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps
~supersetted with~
Standing Cable Straight Arm Pull Downs
75lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Towel Pull Ups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps
~supersetted with~
DB Scaptions
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns
140lbs for 10 reps, 120lbs for 8 reps, 100lbs for 8 reps (drop sets)

Machine Shoulder Press
110lbs for 10 reps, 100lbs for 8 reps, 90lbs for 6 reps  (drop sets)

Static Stretched


Okay, today was a stressful day.  My arms were fried...and whatdoyaknow, NO direct arm movements.

I never liked straight bar pulldowns, but it was PERFECTLY balanced with the scaptions.

I shouldve done DB Presses instead of weighted bar presses, however, 110lbs  which is the gym's heaviest bar, winded me terribly, so it wasnt too 'off.'

The towel pullups fucked my biceps all up.  I still felt them burning by the time I got to the lat pulls.  

Now today, I know what gopro was describing.  I wanted to


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I can relate on the cardio needs...DAMN!
> 
> And Fatcatmc (I will not refer to you as reproman) .......no more curveballs!



I really should do cardio again...

By the way, I know you quoted me in another thread about doing 20 reps of towel pull ups.  Well, I didnt really do it today.

In fact, god dammit, I banged my head on the handles that are on the bar for different style pullups.

In total I did do 30 pullups, but with rests, I say it doesnt count as 1 set of 20 reps (even though there may be 15 rest pauses).


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice towel pullups, Akira... I can see why your arms would be fried!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2007)

Come to think of it, my ROM may have been limited.  I do recall doing certain reps with MORE range, which in turn woul dmake me think some of them didnt go down all the way..


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Come to think of it, my ROM may have been limited.  I do recall doing certain reps with MORE range, which in turn woul dmake me think some of them didnt go down all the way..


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

How do u like the towel pullups?


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 22, 2007)

First time I ever tried them, they were quite hard.  I remember my hands slid down the towel and my fingers stayed in that position for a second.

Now they can be weighted.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

That would be interesting. I will give em a try sometime.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2007)

Lower Quad Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges w/ 1 foot on ball, the other extended in the air 
Reverse Crunches w/ ball under knees
Crunches with legs on ball w/twists

(Skipped Specifics cuz I needed all my strength to do something "new")

Bulgarian Squats using "Ground Based Squat" Hammer Strength Machine
45lbs (just the machine) for 6 reps each leg
25lbs on each side for 6 reps each leg
45lbs on each side for 10 reps each leg, rest paused for 20 sec, fired out 8 more
(THAT KILLED ME)
same weight for 10 reps on right leg, 8 reps on left...I keeled over.   

Leg Press (feet close together)
1 plate for 15 reps
2 plates for 20 reps
2 plates + 25lbs for 20 reps

Calf Extensions
170lbs for 12 reps, drop set to 150lbs for 12 reps, drop set to 130lbs for 4 reps
170lbs for 10 reps, drop set to 150lbs for 7 reps, drop set to 130lbs for 6 reps
(2 seperate sets)

Static Stretched


So much for working out hard after a night of unexpected drinking.  I did what I could, but I think it was the lack of calories/energy I had stored in the tank.

Bulgarians are hard.  No other way to put it.  I noticed that when you fatigue, you kinda press your non-working leg (or foot) against the bar (or bench) to help ge the weight up.  I was new to this, so forgive my mistakes.  

Leg Press couldve had 3 plates, but I was spent.

Calfs were awesome!  I knew drop sets would be perfect with this machine!

As far as the night of drinking went, it was different.  My friend and I drove a lil south to go to 2 new places.  It was a bit boring at first, which I liked cuz I knew id stop drinking and come home, but when we arrived at the 2nd place, things picked up a bit.  My faithful, yet dumbass friend ordered a goldschlagger shot towards the end of our adventure.  Why?  That dipshit had to work tomorrow and I had to drive!  We made it home safely and there was talk about going to McDonalds, but I told him if he fell asleep and didnt nag me for it, Id just take him to his car.  He fell asleep and I had a tall glass of milk.


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats workout is plenty for me. I am sure it is plenty effective.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

James is a puss.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 23, 2007)

He was dancing with a goblin looking girl that had scary teeth and worse breath than his.  I finally got fed up and told him:  "hey, its time to go, youre either coming with me or going to live with the goblin under the bridge."


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> He was dancing with a goblin looking girl that had scary teeth and worse breath than his.  I finally got fed up and told him:  "hey, its time to go, youre either coming with me or going to live with the goblin under the bridge."



"Here comes Rosemary"

"Where?"

"Right there!"

"Where, behind the Rhino?!?!?"


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 24, 2007)

So..... I puked 6 times driving to work this morning, pulled a James and fucked my alignment and rims up last night on the way home, and I have absolutely no recollection of leaving Monkey King last night. Did you guys get pussy? I didn't.

At least I only spent 40 bucks.  






P.S. Afternoon or not, I'm not working out today.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh, heres the feedback on last night.

6 fucking times?    No we didnt get any pussy.   I tried talking to that tall girl with the big ass, but she thought her shit didnt stink.  God damn, I hate this area.  Everyone suffers from the same misery.  RISE ABOVE IT!  At least, i try to...

How did you pull a James?  He drove over a curb.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So..... I puked 6 times driving to work this morning, pulled a James and fucked my alignment and rims up last night on the way home, and I have absolutely no recollection of leaving Monkey King last night. Did you guys get pussy? I didn't.
> 
> At least I only spent 40 bucks.
> 
> ...



You sir, are fucking crazy .


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2007)

I know, 6 times?!  

I am trying to figure out if I can have a fun life without drinking...!  See Open Chat!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 26, 2007)

*Back to Power..*

Active Stretched  (ugh, I gotta do some new stretches.  this is getting boring)

Warm ups...
bird dogs on stability ball
same thing, but with 5 sec held raises
Crunches on Stability ball (legs close together)
SL BW Deadlifts
InchWorms

Romanian Deadlifts
The bar for 8 reps
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 8 reps (30 sec RI)
185lbs for 6 reps  (60 sec RI)
245lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps

Sumo Style Leg Press (different machine)
5 plates on each side for 3 sets, 6 reps

**ALL DONE WITH THE 4/0/X TEMP.  3.5 MIN RI***

Hamstring Curls
120lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps  (same tempo, but 2 min RI)

Seated Calf
2 plates + 20lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Good solid workout today.  Seriously, today was a form-perfect day, no fatigue causing sloppiness.

I was psyched about the deads.  Not the weight , but the fact the I never used grips.  Thats a helluva static hold.  6 reps x 4 second negatives + 2 sec for each rep = 30+ sec holds!  Almost dropped in on the last reps though.

Now, this machine was taxing at first on my back, but with an adjustment of the support, I was fine.  I ditched the other machine cuz of the needed greased bars the weight slids up and down on.

Curls went up...seated calfs were not what I did last power, but fuck it.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2007)

Upper Horizontal

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Hanging Leg Raises
Cable Rope Crunches
Arm circles
Scarecrows
Reverse Arm Circles
Reverse Scarecrows

Spider Rows
25lbs for 10 reps
45lbs for 6 reps
70lbs for 6 reps
90lbs for 6 reps
4 plates for 6 reps (FORGOT TEMPO!  )
same weight for 2 sets, 5 reps!

Flat DB Bench Press
60lb DBs for 6 reps
80lb DBs for 6 reps
130lb DBs for 2 sets, 6 reps
same weight for 1 set, 5 reps

DB Row
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps 

Weighted Dips
3 plates for 2 sets, 5 reps

Static Stretched


God damn this tempo sucks.  I mean, Power is basically a negative-focused week.  If the tempo were 3 sec, it might be a tad more enjoyable.

Spider Rows were DAMN heavy.  Jesus, I was so happy on the first set.  I didnt use straps, I was struttin', then I realized I wasnt doing 4 sec negs.  JESUS CHRIST.  I got the straps for the next 2 sets and sadly, couldnt get 6.  I even think the 5th rep on the last set shouldnt really count.

Presses were easier than I thought.  Didnt get ALL 3 though.

DB Rows felt great, even with the tempo.  Bare in mind when I do these, I lean over the upper DB shelf.  Its about the same angle as a Yates, I d say.

Dips were just horrible.  I dont know, I was just winded.  I lost motivation AND the belt felt tight on my lower back, so I said fuck it.  2 sets of 5 reps after pressing 130lbs in each hand isnt too shabby.

I ditched arm work.  I honestly dont see why it would fit in a power week anyway.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 27, 2007)

How'd the RDL's feel the other day?


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Be careful with that high weight in deads. Dont want to reagravate that injury.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 27, 2007)

The RDLs felt fine!  Still no pain, plus I havent been on Advil in a couple of days!  

By the way, since I never mentioned it, here goes..
Right at the start of this P/RR/S template, I started taking:

Anabolic Matrix
CEE
Nitro 4
Fish Oils
Multi
Herbal Burn (some times)

I have stacked all of these pills before with the addition of Nitro.  The Herbal Burn I dont take much of since I am trying to put ON weight.  I take it when I need an energy boost.  Anyway, the last stack I took had Maximum Pump.  This time its Nitro.

My review on Nitro is that I dont think it does much.  Nope, I really dont.  I have taken it exactly as prescribed and its the FIRST N.O. product that I didnt feel any 'pump' from.  I think there is some arginine in Maximum, but Nitro should have more.  Either way, I prolly wont buy this again nor recommend it.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> The RDLs felt fine!  Still no pain, plus I havent been on Advil in a couple of days!
> 
> By the way, since I never mentioned it, here goes..
> Right at the start of this P/RR/S template, I started taking:
> ...



How much time did you take off between the Max Pump, and the Nitro 4? I know after I take NO-Explode for a few weeks, the pumps are hardly noticable anymore. If you had no down time between the 2, most likely, you wouldn't notice a difference.


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Good to hear. Wish I had the same luck with no pain!!!


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2007)

*still Power week*

Quad Dominant 

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Crunches on floor w/legs on ball
Reverse Crunches w/legs on ball
40 sec Planks
Back Extensions on Ball
BW ATG Squats

Hammer Strength "Linear Leg Press"
1 plate on each side for 6 reps
2 plates on each side for 6 reps
3 plates on each side for 6 reps
6 plates on each side for 6 reps
7 plates on each side for 6 reps  (4/0/x tempo; < 4 min RI)
THAT MACHINE IS FUCKED.

Walking DB Lunges
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 steps each  (tried as best as I could to do the 4/0/x tempo; <4 min RI)

Calf Presses
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates on each side for 4 sets, 8 reps (last 2 sets were done slower; 60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Ok that leg press machine is screwed.  I even complained.  The more weight you put on the pegs, the more the center of the machine's gravity 'bows,' therefore, when the fucking weight descends, its a real easy negative, but a real fucking hard concentric!  I guess I got more of a workout from it, but the negatives suffered.

Walking Lunges (techincal term) was heavier than ever, but reps were low for this scheme.  4 sec negatives are kinda impossible for me until balance is improved.  It was more like 3 secs.  Either way, I was spent.

Calfs were calfs.

Nitro4 is finished.  It was the first one to be finished actually.  Everything else has at least 1/3 left.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> How much time did you take off between the Max Pump, and the Nitro 4? I know after I take NO-Explode for a few weeks, the pumps are hardly noticable anymore. If you had no down time between the 2, most likely, you wouldn't notice a difference.



It was about 2 months.  

It was the first to run out, then matrix, then cee.  Same path it seems to be going now..


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 28, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> It was about 2 months.
> 
> It was the first to run out, then matrix, then cee.  Same path it seems to be going now..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

was'sup, Big Guy!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, where the fuck you been?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2007)

here and there....ok..not here...so would have to be there...but I'm back here..


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Whats up nice workouts!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2007)

Today is Vertical...  I will go with 145lb overhead barbells, stay with the added weight for both pulls, and go up to 65lb DBs for the other over head..

Friday night...gym should be empty.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Today is Vertical...  I will go with 145lb overhead barbells, stay with the added weight for both pulls, and go up to 65lb DBs for the other over head..
> 
> Friday night...gym should be empty.



I love friday nights in the gym. Tonite is pull night!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

On a Friday night there probably is very few people there. How about a Saturday night? I am sure it is much less packed!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 2, 2007)

*Vengasboys - Up and Down*

Upper Vertical  (last day of Power)

Scarecrows
Reverse Scarecrows
Arm circles
Reverse Arm Circles

Standing Overhead BB Press
The bar for 10 reps
65lbs for 8 reps
85lbs for 6 reps
145lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps  (this tempo...)

Lat Pulldown (warm up)
100lbs for 8 reps
120lbs for 8 reps
140lbs for 6 reps

Medium Grip Weighted Pullups
1 plate for 3 sets, 6 reps  

Standing Overhead DB Press
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps  

Weighted Chin Ups
1 plate for 2 sets, 6 reps
same thing for 4 reps  (failed  oh wait  in Power week, 4 is ok!  )

Static Stretched


Ok this tempo is just fucking dumb.  I really cant go heavy with overhead presses with this shit.  When am I supposed to breathe?!?!?!?!

Pullups went up!  Chinups stayed about the same!

DB Presses are as heavy as theyve ever been.  I remember when 35lb DBs gave me a run for my mun-A.  65lbs though was awkward.  Lots of wobbling.

Chinups had fucking perfect form!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Why are you doing 2 different forms of the same lifts?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 3, 2007)

Well they are quite different.  The presses are at least.

The Chinups are underhand (supinated) and closer together. 
The pullups are underhand as well, but...wider apart and I dont go up as high.

By the way, I didnt use straps at all during the medium grip pulls or the 1st set of the chin ups.  I did on the last 2 sets though.  In any case, I am really psyched about this.  

FINALLY some fucking proof that my grip has gotten better.

In any case, these movements are good for Power week.  Another variation wouldve been some sort of seated press, but the Dr. said not to.  I might be ok with it, but after the demise of squats, I didnt want to chance anything else.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2007)

*Back to Rep Range*

Ham Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridge w/feet on ball (30 sec holds)
Bridge w/foot on ball, the other elevated (20 sec holds)
Crunches w/legs on ball
Inchworms
Single-leg RDL

Romanian Deadlift
The bar for 8 reps
95lbs for 8 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
155lbs for 6 reps
195lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps (no straps)

Sumo Style Leg Press  (new machine, legs were less vertical)
2 plates on each side for 8 reps
4 plates + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps

Reverse Hyperextensions
BW for 3 sets, 15 reps

***all 2/1/1 tempo, 2 min RI***

Calf Press
1 plate on each side for 10 reps
2 plates + 25lbs on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Deadlifts felt good.  Some fatigue, but GOOD fatigue.

Speaking of fatigue, I got my ass kicked on the leg press.  The machine I used is from FreeMotion and is a lot more simple looking than the Hammer Strength's.  I didnt think I was going to get the 12 on the last set, I was aiming for 10.  

Reverses were better today.  I think it was cuz my hams were friend by the time I got to these.

Not much else to report.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 5, 2007)

Good stuff. How's the back?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 5, 2007)

Holding up nicely.  Once again, no advil needed and its been 4 hours since I lifted.

Back pain aside, since my injury, my balance on my right leg has been terrible.  When doing single leg BW RDLs, my right leg cant stay upright as well as my left.  

During warm ups today, I did a 10 rep set on each leg.  My left leg never had to use my right leg's support, but my right leg needed my left leg to touch the ground 3 times.

I am thinking of incorporating more balance work in the warm up days cuz this is just shitty.

Other than that, some numbness still hasnt gone away and when I clench my right foot sometimes, it stiffens up badly.  No sciatic though.

So its still a long on-going healing process.  These lil problems that remain have driven me from ATG squats completley for now.  I even thought about just doing light stuff or wearing a belt, but forget it.  Not just yet.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2007)

*Rep it Nigger*

Upper Horizontal

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bird Dogs on ball w/holds
Crunches on ball w/5 lil crunches in each crunch
Balanced on Half Ball
Walk out on Stability ball
Arm Circles

Incline DB Press
50lb DBs for 8 reps
70lb DBs for 8 reps
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (2-3 min RI)

Spider Rows
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same thing for 1 set, 6 reps (failed; used straps on last 2 sets; 2-3min RI)

Close Grip Bench Press
190lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
same shit for 8 reps??  (failed; 2 min RI)

Hammer Rows
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps  (2 min RI)

Skull Crushers
96lbs for 2 sets, 12, 10  (hmm, failed again; 90 sec RI)

EZ Bar Curls
66lbs for 12 reps (shoulder width grip)
66lbs for 12 reps (chest width grip)

Static Stretched


Some pushes seemed hard than pulls.  Spider Rows was too heavy.  Shouldve only added a 10.

Hammer Strength Row was way too light.  Jesus.

I dont know what happened to my close grip benches.  

Skullcrushers were boring.  Curls were AWESOME!  I could hardly hold my bent legs during the stretches!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Mar 6, 2007)

Good Inclines! Especially that last set \m/


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 7, 2007)

I am really steamed about my CG Bench.  I used to do 245lbs!  Where the fuck ?

And to think...I stopped doing Arm Days, then this happens.  Bench DID go up, but I thought if anything, my triceps would keep that kind of strength instead of losing it...maybe ill bring this up in Training.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 9, 2007)

Quad Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Static Supermans
Static Planks on Stability Ball
Crunches on ball (layed farther back; feet closer together)
Stationary 15lb DB Lunges

Stepping DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 3 sets, 16 steps (8 on each leg)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps

Leg Press (feet close together)
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 15 reps
2 plates on each side for 2 sets, 15 reps

***ALL HAD 2 MIN RI***

Calf Extensions
170lbs for 12 reps
190lbs for 12 reps (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Well I thought the Lunges were easy at first, but I ended up panting.

Same story after the Unilateral Presses, but burns were occurring.

Nothing else..


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 10, 2007)

Upper Vertical

No stretches or warm ups     Well, there was no time.  

Standing Overhead BB Press
The bar for 2 sets, 12 reps
65lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
85lbs for 9 reps
115lbs for 9 reps
145lbs for 3 sets, 9 reps  

Wide Lat Pull Downs
27.5lbs for 12 reps
42.5lbs for 10 reps
60lbs for 9 reps
90lbs for 3 sets, 9 reps

Standing Overhead Alternating DB Press
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 12 reps

Weighted Chin Ups
25lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
same weight for 6 reps

***ALL HAD 2:30 RI***

Hise Shrugs
225lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps  (90 sec RI)

DB Shrugs
100lb DBs for 12 reps
same weight for 7 reps, grip gave out, fired out 5 more  (90 sec RI)


Ok, some improvements all over the place.  Overhead BB Press went up, Lat Pulls stayed the same (i still hate these), DB Presses went up, Chin ups...I think are about the same.

I threw in shrugs, cuz my traps arent big anymore(?)

Oh yeah, only thing I am on now is CEE and sometimes Herbal Burn.  I tried an EndoRush drink today.    Though this time I didnt guzzle it...

I just made it to work on time.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just watched Sin City for the first time this morning, pretty badass. I saw your avatar too. That chick has the BEST tits.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 10, 2007)

"Shes a dike, but God knows why."


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Maybe you couldve gotten a warmup in and cut doen the ri's.......haha. Nice workouts!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh fuck that, I was already pretty winded!

I did kinda warm up though...a more classic warm up.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

I know the feeling. Fuckin out of shape aerobically. Laziness did me in this winter!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 11, 2007)

I am pretty bad.  Ever since I started to train for mass, I eliminated cardio.  Now I get out of breath over nothing.  The only aerobic activity I do is my training  and throwing my yellow lab around when I get home.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 12, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> "Shes a dike, but God knows why."



Amen to that.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 13, 2007)

*Silk the Shocker!*

Ham Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bird Dogs
Isometric Bird Dogs
Leg Raises
Isometric planks w/extended opposing arm and leg
BW Single Legged RDLs

Single Legged RDLs
10lb DBs for 10 reps each leg
15lb DBs for 10 reps each leg
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps

Stiff Legged Deads
135lbs for 20 reps
135lbs for 20 reps  (had to rack after the 11th rep, rested for 8 sec, finished)

Sumo Style Leg Press (drop set)
4 plates for 15 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
2 plates for 10 reps
1 plate(s) for 10 reps  (all plates listed are for EACH side)

Again...
4 plates for 15 reps
3 plates for 10 reps
2 plates for 6 reps
1 plate(s) for 10 reps

Calf Extensions (rest pauses)
170lbs for 16 reps, rested for 15 sec, 7 reps, rested for 15 sec, 6 reps
170lbs for 10 reps, rested for 15 sec, 5 reps, rested for 15 sec, 5 reps

Stretched...god knows I needed it.


Single Legged Deads dont belong here.  Sorry Baker and/or fUnc, but I am not good at this yet.  I was weebling and wobbling.  I am thinking of a deconditioning week with nothing but single leg shit to increase balance.

My grip was ACHING on deadlifts.  Ugh!  My back felt tense here too.  In fact, it felt tense from the Single legged RDLs.  It might had been from poor form.

The leg press was done with a partner.  After he noticed I was taking over his leg press to do some pyramids, he wanted to get competitive.   Needless to say, we BOTH lost!  Oh the burn, jesus christ!

Calf extensions were almost the same story.  Not as much burn, but my strength deteriorated.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Silkk the Shocker...  

I fucking hate Single Leg DL's, because you have to do twice as many reps!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Silkk the Shocker...
> 
> I fucking hate Single Leg DL's, because you have to do twice as many reps!!



 i was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 14, 2007)

*Shock my bitch up!*

Upper Horizontal

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Twisting Crunches on ball
Crunches w/legs on ball
45 sec Floor Planks
Arm Circles
20lb Cable Crossovers
25lb Cable Crossovers

Cable Crossovers
30lbs on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps
~supersetted with~
Flat DB Press
70lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps

Bent Over Revser Flies
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps
~supersetted with~
Hammer Strength Rows
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps

Hammer Strength Chest Press (drop sets consisting of 25lb plates, not 45s)
4 plates for 10 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
2 plates for 7 reps
1 plate(s) for 8 reps

Cable Rows (drop sets)
120lbs for 12 reps
100lbs for 10 reps
85lbs for 9 reps
70lbs for 9 reps

Overhead Extensions w/weighted EZ bar
90lbs for 12 reps, rest paused, 5 reps

Wide Grip weighted EZ bar curls on stand up preacher
60lbs for 12 reps, rest paused, 6 reps

Overhead Extensions w/weighted EZ bar
80lbs for 15 reps, rest paused, 6 reps

Narrow Grip weighted EZ bar curls on stand up preacher
60lbs for 10 reps, rest paused, 6 reps


Ok wow.  Today was..wow.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice, a little pre-exhausting of the chest there, I like that. 

FYI, the cereal is pretty tasty actually.


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice upper workout there, but I absolutly hate the preexhaustion method, just never liked it.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice upper workout there, but I absolutly hate the preexhaustion method, just never liked it.



I'm not a huge fan either, but it sounds like a good idea for shock week.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 16, 2007)

*Shocking, isnt it?*

Lower Quad Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
40 crunches 

"Ground Based Squat" by Hammer Strength
1 plate for 10 reps
1 plate + 25lbs for 10 reps
2 plates for 7 reps
3 plates for 7 reps, failed  (  ), went back down to 2 plates, fired out 13 more reps
2 plates for 20 reps

Hack Squats (1 & ½ reps)
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps  (which is what, with the halfs?)

Weighted Bar Step Ups
50lb Bar for 3 sets, 10 step ups for each leg
~supersetted with~
Weighted Bar for Static Lunges
50lb Bar for 3 sets, 12 steps (total; last set had 16 reps)

Seated Calf  (drop sets)
1 plate for 2 sets, 10 reps
2 plates for 11 reps, rest paused for 10 sec, 6 reps, rest, 5 reps
2 plates for 12 reps, rest, 4 reps, rest, 3 reps

Static Stretched


Tried some new shit all over the place.  The 1 and ½ reps were killer.

Step ups supersetted with lunges were nice too, but the bar sure made my traps sore, which is why the reps seemed small for the lunges.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 17, 2007)

Is the "Ground Based Squat" that thing that kinda looks like a deadlift machine, but at a different angle?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, its no deadlift thing, but you know the one.

Ive seen people do 2 things on it.  One...and I mean only one person, did Bulgarian Squats on it.  (I did it too, but the handles on it make you lean forward which sucks) and everyone else does shrugs.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 19, 2007)

*Last of the Shocker*

Upper Vertical

Active Stretched

Warmups..
A shit load of Bird Dogs on the Ball

Straight Arm Pulldowns
60lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps

Straight Arm Pulldowns
62.5 for 3 sets, 8 reps
~supersetted with~
Towel Pullups
BW for 3 sets, 10 reps  (2nd set failed at 8th reps, readjusted grip, fired out last 2)

DB Scaptions
20lb DBs for 2 sets, 8 reps

DB Scaptions
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps
~supersetted with ~
Standing Overhead DB Press
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (3rd set failed at 6th rep)

Supinated Chin Ups on Pulldown Cable (drop sets)
120lbs for 15 reps, 105lbs for 15 reps, 90lbs for 12 reps, 75lbs for 10 reps
120lbs for 15 reps, 105lbs for 12 reps, 90lbs for 8 reps, 75lbs for 10 reps

Neutral Grip Machine Shoulder Press (drop sets)
90lbs for 15 reps, 70lbs for 8 reps, 50lbs for 7 reps, 30lbs for 6 reps
90lbs for 12 reps, 70lbs for 6 reps, 50lbs for 5 reps, 30lbs for 5 reps

1 Arm Cable curls  (1 & ½ reps)
15lbs each arm for 2 sets, 12 reps

1 Arm Tricep Extension (1 & ½ reps)
25lbs each arm for 1 set, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps

Static Stretched

My towel pullups sucked.  My grip was lousy today.  Weird how it works out that way.

My shoulders burned on fucking everything.  Crazy reps.

I wanted to do chinups, but kinda hard to do drop sets like that.  1 & ½ reps woulda been too hard for that oo.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Be happy with those pullups, hell alot of people cant do pullups at all.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 20, 2007)

^ True story. Let alone towel pullups. Those are way harder.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2007)

I am in a bind.  I was thinking of doing the P/RR/S for one more cycle OR decondition and work on other things like Single Leg RDLs, grip, lil cardio etc.    My Sciatica has screwed my right leg's balance, so Ive got a hrd on to improve it.

If I do the cycle once more, I will adjust the negatives on the Power portion.  I am sorry, but I dont see the point of 4 second negatives on a power week.  It fits in a shock week really..

What do you think?


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

So you are saying you think its a better idea to work on your deconditioned areas rather than continue what you are doing?


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2007)

Not sure..


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

List your deconditioned areas.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I am runngn out of breath like a mofo, my grip hasnt gotten up to par as of yet, and my balance is bad for BW Single Leggeed RDLs..

None of this is a priority really...so I may just do what is prescribed and do the P/RR/S the 3rd time.  I just cant do that 4 sec neg shit.


----------



## Double D (Mar 20, 2007)

Just never happy are ya. Make your mind up, you sound like my wife. 

So then going to stick with your current program? If you dont like something about it then change it, nothings written in stone.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok OK!  Ill continue the P/SS/R routine!  Sheesh.  

Today is deadlift day.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 21, 2007)

*Last week of Power*

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Floor Twist Crunches
Planks w/opposing arm and leg extended
Regular Planks
Floor Superman
Single Leg RDLs

Romanian Deadlifts (2.5/X/0; RI 4>min)
The bar for 6 reps
95lbs for 6 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 4 reps
225lbs for 4 reps
275lbs for 3 sets
6 reps
6 reps
5 reps, grip failed, swtiched to alternative grip, fired out 2 more

Sumo Style Leg Press
6 plates on each side for 3 sets, 6 reps

Hamstring Curls
135lbs for 6 reps
150lbs for 6 reps (though Id say 5 reps, last rep sucked)
140lbs for 6 reps  (3/X/0; RI 2>min)

FARMER'S WALKS
70lb DBs for 4 walks...
Kinda hard to gauge these but I timed them any way.  First two were the same distance
33 sec
30 sec
The second distance was shorter
25 sec
20 sec

Static Stretched


HAH, Double!  I decided Ill just fucking add in the compensations!  My Single Leg RDLs were easy on my left foot, but my right (sciatic one), geesh.

I FUCKING KNEW IT. Check out that Deadlift!  I got more in me too.  It was DOH grip for the first sets, but it gave out on the last set..so I improvised instead of using straps!

ONCE AGAIN...6 plates on the leg press?  The Negatives here were about 3 sec.  I dont want to stray too far from the template, but whatdoyaknow, this is what I call power.  (Though Power is actually different from max strength...but it doesnt entail slow negatives either)

Hamstring curls.   I was like  "See!  I knew I could do more!  This is easy sh....oh...uh...ok, Im spent."

Skipped Calfs and did Farmer's Walks.  I thought 80lb DBs wouldve been fine, but I tried picking them up at the rack and thought...nahhhh.  I felt this in my traps.  I like it.

Anyway, everyday I will try to add something new at the end to hel p out what I was pissing and moaning about.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice work. I knew you had more in ya as well. I havent did calves in the longest time! And I would much rather see you do farmer walks as opposed to calves


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

Certainly was an interesting switch.

My calves (or is it calfs?!?!?!?!) have always looked horrible.  I like to have my calves and forearms big or bigger than most people's cuz they show more than any muscle cuz of clothes.

I really want my calves to at least be larger than average, otherwise, I look like a typical juicer with tiny legs.

Last time I did the rest pauses on the seated calfs (lever), I was sore for days.  I JUST now no longer feel any DOMS.  

Ill do calfs on quad day.  Now I am off to Horizontal's daily embarrassment!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 22, 2007)

*Horizontal's Power*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
Bird Dogs on Stability Ball
Rope Crunches
Rope Oblique Crunches (both were with 57.5lbs)
Single Leg Stances  (yep, just standing on the right leg)
Reverse Arm Circles

Spider Rows
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates for 6 reps
4 plates for 3 sets, 6 reps  (4 min RI; no straps)

Flat DB Press
50lb DBs for 8 reps
70lb DBs for 8 reps
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps  (4 min RI)

DB Row
130lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps (3:30 RI)

Weighted Dips
2 plates for 3 sets, 6 reps  (2:30 RI)

Gorilla Hangs
Right Arm: 12 sec
Left Arm: fucked it up
Both: 20 sec

Right Arm: 6 sec
Left Arm: 7 sec
Both: 24 sec

Static Stretched


No failures today.  I want to try the 140lb DBs so bad.

Rows were good, grip never gave out.  

DB rows were easy. :rock:  But I had to use straps.  

Dips were a lot easier with the tempo reduced.  Another myth busted.  I mean, youd think this would just be about equal as last Power's (I only did 2 sets and I was spent).  I coulda done more reps or more weight.

I added some different stretches too.  Doing the same stretches for my hamstrings and lower back gets extremely boring.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2007)

So.....

What lesson was learned last night?   

Don't do "Fat guy in a little coat" in a denim jacket. I literally have welts on my arms and under my armpits.


----------



## goob (Mar 23, 2007)

130 lb flat db press?

Nice!  Man, i got a long way to go to catch up with that.


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 23, 2007)

goob said:


> 130 lb flat db press?
> 
> Nice!  Man, i got a long way to go to catch up with that.




Damn, thats double of what my finest effort is.  Bring on the drugs.......J/K


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 23, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Mar 23, 2007)

Ya brother man, 130lbs DB bench is pretty impressive. I am pretty sure its more than I can DB press. I havent did them in a while either. Seems like once you start doing them your weights go up rather quickly.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

*Power*

Quad Dominant

Active Stretched

Warm Ups..
5 lil Crunches within 7 crunches on ball
Crunches with legs on ball
Hyperextensions
Single Legged BW Squats  (for some reason, crunches are always hard now)

Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 8 reps
2 plates on each side for 8 reps
3 plates on each side for 6 reps
4 plates on each side for 6 reps
6 plates + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 6 reps  (2.5/0/x temp; 4 min RI)

Walking Lunges
55lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 steps each  (3min RI)

Calf Press on Leg Press
1 plate on each side for 2 sets, 8 reps
3 plates on each side for 8 reps (too easy)
4 plates + 25lbs on each side for 2 sets, 8 reps  (90 sec RI)

Same Machine used for Tibialis Work
3 plates on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps  (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


Leg Press was heavy.  Lunges were easy for the low steps (reps).

Calfs were normal.  The Tibialis I got from...Lever 45° Reverse Calf Press
Theyre a little hard..


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey I was doing some supersetting of lunges with step ups! Now talk about wanting to puke its pretty damn tough!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, I did that on shock week.  I enjoyed it though, it wasnt boring.

I just noticed in my New Posts list that you have just gone through everyone's journal just now and left a comment!


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

Just the same people I always post in. Something wrong with that? It gets kinda hard to keep up sometimes.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2007)

It was funny how it came up when I clicked on New Posts.  I felt like I pressed Online Journals by mistake.

Some people never come out of that section.


----------



## Double D (Mar 24, 2007)

I am all over this board. Right now I am checking out P's blog. It has a bunch of useful things in it.


----------



## goob (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> *I am all over this board*. Right now I am checking out P's blog. It has a bunch of useful things in it.


 
Double D: The Omnipresent.....


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2007)

*Oh its a Power day*

No Stretches?!  

Warm ups..
Lat Pulldowns
70lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps
85lbs for 10 reps
100lbs for 8 reps

Medium Grip Pull Ups
BW for 2 sets, 6 reps
1 plate + 10lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps  (no straps, full rom, 4 min RI)

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
The bar for 10 reps
65lbs for 10 reps
95lbs for 10 reps
135lbs for 6 reps
185lbs for 4 reps 
165lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps  (4 min RI)

Weighted Chin Ups  (supinated, kinda close grip..chin ups for me are always like this)
1 plate + 10lbs for 3 sets, 6 reps  (3 min RI; full rom)

Standing Overhead DB Press
65lb DBs for 3 sets, 6 reps  (2:30 RI; easy!)

Static Stretched

Walked later on downthe beach.  


I tried 185 out and I got it, but I couldnt make sets for it.  Too heavy, but not bad nonetheless.

Both Pull up workouts were a lil easy.  I can go up a tad.  Full ROM does make a difference when you pay close attention.

The DB Presses were too easy.  I can clearly see, that the old tempo really killed both my presses


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey atleast you got some stretches in at the end!


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, I also didnt have time for much else.  I wouldve ran at the beach, but my girl held me back.  The whole day was rushed cuz I got up late, so some sacrafices were made.

Rep Range begins tomorrow...  I am wondering when I am done with this 3rd cycle, what I should do next..


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Me likey power day.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 28, 2007)

*Shitty Repped Range*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric Bridges w/feet on ball
Isometric Planks with forearms on ball
Isometric Side Planks
Same thing but with an extended arm
Single Leg Balance on "BOSO"
Single Leg Deadlifts

Romanian Deadlifts
135lbs for 2 sets, 6 reps
185lbs for 6 reps
205lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (2min RI)

Sumo Style Leg Press
5 plates on each side for 2 sets, 12 reps
same weight for 8 reps (failed; 2 min RI)

Reverse Hyperextensions
BW for 2 sets, 15 reps  (2min RI)

Static Stretched


I am sick.   I thought Id get through the workout, but I was spent on the 2nd set of leg presses.  I was out of breath, nausiated, dizzy, and de-energized.

I wanted to do Farmer Walks, calves, all sorts of shit.  God damn waste of a day off.  At least I am seeing Shooter today.  Rumor has it, its actually not bad.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

I can't believe I missed the phone ringing last night.... 

I was too tired to call anyone, but I was up for going out.  

Oh and I got the mobile broadband card, it's faster than I expected. I can actually play WoW with no problems...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh jesus, youre on that now?  Well never see you.

I havent been to the gym cuz of a fucking cold.  My nose was like a faucet last night.  Today?  Congested, gotta take a greasy shit, and my left lats hurt.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh jesus, youre on that now?  Well never see you.



Yeah, at least for the next couple weeks.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Dude, Lindsay Nickerson moved back to town and she works at the deli in my building. Thought you might like to know that.


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Sick or not atleast you got in the gym for a workout, hell thats half the battle.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 30, 2007)

That was 3 days ago.  

Havent been there since.  Trying to recover.  My throat is better...might start up a cough (usually is the last symptom).  Right now my nose is on the fritz, my energy levels are low (a herbal burn and a espresso in me and I am drowsy  ), and I have some muscle soreness.

I was wondering what would happen to a workout template such as this if a person got sick..  Do you start over or what?  I guess it doesnt matter for me right now, cuz after this is over, a new workout starts.


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Damn dude sucks! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Dude, Lindsay Nickerson moved back to town and she works at the deli in my building. Thought you might like to know that.




Photos of said deli clerk would help this journal I feel


----------



## KelJu (Mar 30, 2007)

I tell everyone that gets sick the same thing. Try and take it easy, and don't workout until you are a 100% again, or you run the risk of getting sick all over again. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Photos of said deli clerk would help this journal I feel














There's a few. They are all myspace photos, so you can't really get a good look, but she's cute as hell.


----------



## goob (Mar 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> There's a few. They are all myspace photos, so you can't really get a good look, but she's cute as hell.


 
I think I speak for all of us when I say you have to, _no...,_ it is your duty to bang this chick and report back to your fellow I.M'ers.

It is your destiny......


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

goob said:


> I think I speak for all of us when I say you have to, _no...,_ it is your duty to bang this chick and report back to your fellow I.M'ers.
> 
> It is your destiny......


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 31, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Upper Horizontal
> 
> Active Stretched
> 
> ...



God dammit.  Should I try 120s or stay with 110s.  Fucking idiot, youre supposed to give an idea on all exercises.  Youre a real pisser.

I guess Ill stay with 110s since it will be my first day back from being sick.  Spiders with keep the same weight.  CGs will be the same, Hammer Rows will go up tot 2 plates.  The isolations?  Hmm..


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 1, 2007)

*Hyper-trophy?  yeah right*

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Floor Planks ~moved into~
Side Planks
Isometric Floor Supermans
BW Hyperextensions

Incline DB Press
40lb DBs for 8 reps
60lb DBs for 8 reps (I got asked:  "Do you know who won Women's?"  )
110lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (2:30 RI)

Spider Rows (no straps)
1 plate for 8 reps
2 plates for 8 reps
3 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 8 reps  (2:30 RI)

CG Bench Press
185lbs for 3 sets, 10 reps  (2 min RI)

Hammer Strength Row (neutral grip)
2 plates on each side for 3 sets, 10 reps (2 min RI)

Overhead Tricep Extensions
86lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps (90 sec RI)

EZ bar Curls (inner grip)
66lbs for 15 reps
66lbs for 7 reps, failed, rest paused for 15 sec, then only got 2 more  (90 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I was winded today.  Id have to say though, not bad for my first day back from being sick.  Dear oh Dear was I winded though, which is why the rests were more than usual.

I just barely finished the Presses and the Rows.  I MAYBE coulda gotten 1 more rep on the presses.  The rows?  Yeah sure, but not full ROM.

I went a lil down on CG just cuz theyve been terrible.  No sense failing too early on heavier weight and not get a good workout.  The Hammer rows were still too light.

The curls I felt.  In fact, my arms havent looked this good in months.  The extensions?  Bah.  I never really feel this shit.  I felt my biceps cry, but my triceps stayed asleep.


Gotta question about hamstrings stretches for you guys that know about them...  I can now stand upright, keep my quads flexed and be able to touch my toes.  I have NEVER been able to do that.  In fact, I can touch the floor.  However, I felt some pain in my lower back (where my disk is herniated).  Can some hamstring stretches cause the disk to bulge and inflame?

If I dont get answers here, Ill ask in General Health..


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2007)

*Rep this..*

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
One Legged Timed Stances on Bosu
Isometric Bridges w/one foot on stability ball
Crunches w/legs on ball
Planks supersetted into Side Planks supersetted into Planks again
Single Legged BW Squats

DB Step Ups
25lb DBs for 16 steps (8 each leg)
35lb DBs for 16 steps
45lb DBs for 2 sets, 16 steps
90lb Barbell for 16 steps (just over 2 min rest)

Unilateral Leg Press
4 plates + 25lbs on each lever for 3 sets, 12 reps (2 min RI)

Leg Press w/feet close together
2 plates + 25lbs for 3 sets, 15 reps  (2 min RI)

Calf Extension machine
90lbs for 2 sets, 12 reps
190lbs for 3 sets, 12 reps  (90 sec RI)

Farmer's Walks
60lb DBs for 2 1 minture walks (2:30 min RI)

Static Stretched


I think I fucked up on reading last week's workout.  I beleive I was doing stationary lunges, but stepping forward then back each time.  Anyway, I started out using 45lb DBs, but my grip was burning.  Each set is tiring and takes about a minute each, so I figured it was expected.  I switched to a weighted bar on the last set so I can focus on my legs, not my fucking grip.

Unilateral Leg Press was hard, Leg Presses were tiring.  Calf extensions sucked.  Heh, I used to like this thing.

I threw in Farmer's walks at the end to make up for any grip work I skipped from the step ups.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 2, 2007)

goob said:


> I think I speak for all of us when I say you have to, _no...,_ it is your duty to bang this chick and report back to your fellow I.M'ers.
> 
> It is your destiny......



So, how goes the quest, Akira?


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, how goes the quest, Akira?


 
Good question.  Akira sounds like the sort of person to enjoy such a challenge.......


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, Lindsay.  Hmm, well I have to gather myself first.  I am broke and this girl likes guys with money.  

In all reality, i havent thought about it much.  She just so happens to be one of the few girls that has maintained her looks and not shit out some kids before marriage like every other girl is around here.

Last time we hung out with her, she was very energetic.  Either she was on something or thats just how she is.  A girl that likes to be loud and center of attention is fine, but after a while it gets annoying.

The trick is to get her to fuck in one night and with no money for alcohol right now, it might be hard.  But after thats done, well see if she becomes annoying.  I think she would, Repro may disagree.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah, Lindsay.  Hmm, well I have to gather myself first.  I am broke and this girl likes guys with money.
> 
> In all reality, i havent thought about it much.  She just so happens to be one of the few girls that has maintained her looks and not shit out some kids before marriage like every other girl is around here.
> 
> ...



Well, this is tough because no matter how cool the woman is, I always get annoyed at some point. I like Megan a lot more than I like Lindsay. Lindsay has to be the center of attention, and could give 2 shits really, about what anyone has to say. She's looking to have a good time, get wasted, and have a penis penetrate her in one or more orifices by the end of the night. Having said that she's cute as hell, and I'd volunteer my penis any time. 

Back on the no money for alcohol thing. The last time she was down, she still had a cushy job and she was living in Atlanta. She actually tried handing me money a few times for drinks. Now I think she's back to the Martin County mentality of "I need a man, with money." I would be at least if I was her.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2007)

to tell you the truth, I was turned off last time we saw her.  She was always wanting pictures taken of her and her actions.  It was nice to interact, but I lossed interest and then that pee wee herman guy with the long sleeved, vertical striped, white collared shirt showed up.  I swear, the guy looked like he drove a bimmer.

Meanwhile, Megan was with us laughing away.  One seems 'fake,' the other does not.

Ill still try to fuck her, but I dont think I have the ability to work hard for it.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I swear, the guy looked like he drove a bimmer.



He looked like it, but I guarantee he lives in Rio behind the Little Saints.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like a wager.

Akira vs. Repro to bang Lindsey. Winner gets a special prize**.*


***See Bigdyl for details...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

goob said:


> Sounds like a wager.
> 
> Akira vs. Repro to bang Lindsey. Winner gets a special prize**.*
> 
> ...





I can tell ya how it will go right now:

AKIRA: 
Positives: Has big muscles and a big sense of humor, has fast car, has big penis
Negatives: Lives with mom, has a few girlfriends, kinda broke

ReproMan:
Positives: Dashing good looks and matching personality, makes good money, has big penis
Negatives: doesn't shower if he doesn't leave the house even if it's days, has a hairy back, probably has a larger cup size than Lindsay

On paper it looks like a dead heat, (although larger cup size + hairy back might trump: broke + living with mom) but I'm willing to bet AKIRA would win. He's a horny bastard.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I can tell ya how it will go right now:
> 
> AKIRA:
> Positives: Has big muscles and a big sense of humor, has fast car, has big penis
> ...



God dammit.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> God dammit.


 
I'd be more worried about the 'big penis' comment....

...you two must be _real close friends_....


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> God dammit.



You've said it before!!!   

I'll edit it if ya want..


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 2, 2007)

goob said:


> I'd be more worried about the 'big penis' comment....
> 
> ...you two must be _real close friends_....



C'mon, it's well documented that the avg penis size on IM is 9 1/2 inches.

Pure speculation my friend.


----------



## goob (Apr 2, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> C'mon, it's well documented that the avg penis size on IM is 9 1/2 inches.
> 
> Pure speculation my friend.


 
Is it???!!!!!

Guess it's just as well I have a dexterous 10" tongue and flexible 12" fingers.......


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2007)

Upper Vertical  Last day of the Reps

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Bridges with shoulders on ball and feet on Bosu
Crunches with torso on ball and feet on Bosu
Single Legged timed stances on Bosu
DB Scarecrows

Standing Overhead Barbell Press
The bar for 10 reps
65lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
95lbs for 8 reps
155lbs for 2 sets, 8 reps
same weight for 6 reps (failed; 2 min RI)

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns
All sorts of accidental Warm ups..you dont wanna know
140lbs for 3 sets, 9 reps  (2 min RI)

Standing Alternating Overhead DB Press
50lb DBs for 2 sets, 12 reps
same weight for 1 set, 10 reps  (2 min RI)

Weighted Chin Ups  (close, supinated grips are always done with my chinups)
25lbs for 12 reps
same weight for 11 reps
same weight for 7 reps

Rope Cable Push Downs
65lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps (90 sec RI)

Rope Cable Curls
40lbs for 2 sets, 15 reps (90 sec RI)

Hise Shrugs 
245lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Barbell Shrugs from behind
225lbs for 2 sets, 10 reps (60 sec RI)

Static Stretched


I dont know about today.  I thinK i was low on calories, I dont know.  Too many failures really, but fuck it.

The lat pulldown was a different machine, so the weight was off compared to last ReP Range's.  That fucked me all up.  It was kinda easy though.

Alternating and regular over head presses were just tiring.  I got my breathing all fucked up on the barbells, but the DBs were just exhausting.  Exhausting = good,  breathing wrong = bad. 

No straps were used in the making of this film.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, I gotta ask.  I think my brother in law gave someone a steroid shot today.  This rinky dink jerk (him alone is a story) came to work out with my bro in law, they go in his office and shut the door.  I never see him shut the door.

When they emerge, I see something on rinky dink's leg.

Questions..
Where does one give a roid shot?
Does a person work out right away afterwards?
If so, is it only to get the drug flowing through the body?  (e.g. warming up the drug, so to speak, working it out of the leg)
What kind of marks does it leave?  Any welts?  Possible bleeding?
Any mood changes within an hour?  Of course, this one just might be psychological..

My brother in law...I dont know.  Before rinky dink showed up, Dave was training a father and a son.  He made the father do a full set of heavy pulldowns with a V-handle.  Big deal right?  Well, this guy isnt big, he was 1-2 plates until total rack (260lbs), and the body english to move EACH rep was crazy.  Dave just stood there watching him closely.  Meanwhile, I am doing 140lbs with perfect form.  Not to mention, this guy was going as fast as he could.

If anyone wants to take a gander at Dave here he is...  Ultimate Transformation - Personal/Professional Body Building and Figure Sculpting


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 3, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh yeah, I gotta ask.  I think my brother in law gave someone a steroid shot today.  This rinky dink jerk (him alone is a story) came to work out with my bro in law, they go in his office and shut the door.  I never see him shut the door.
> 
> When they emerge, I see something on rinky dink's leg.
> 
> ...



Wait. Who is your brother-in-law?


----------



## goob (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice workout Akira.  Especially on the Hise's and weighted chins. I've been considering adding weight to my chins.  

You must be in the gym for ages to fit all that in?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wait. Who is your brother-in-law?



Oh did I get it wrong again?  Maybe its step brother


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2007)

*Shock this
*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Floor Crunches
~supersetted with~
Floor Twist Crunches
~supersetted with~
Reverse Crunches
Floor Bridge w/leg extended
~supersetted with~
Floor Bridges
Deadlift Walks

*Pre-exhaust + Supersets* but first, some warm ups..
DB Romanian Deadlifts
25lb DBs for 10 reps
45lb DBs for 10 reps
65lb DBs for 10 reps

Single Leg Hamstring Curls
2 10s on each leg for 10 reps

Single Leg Hamstring Curls / DB Romanian Deadlifts
35lbs for each hamstring for 10 reps
90lb DBs for 10 reps
45lbs for each hamstring for 2 sets, 10 reps
90lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps

*High Reps*
Wide Stanced Hack Squats
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 2 sets, 20 reps

*15 sec Rest Pauses*
Seated Calf
1 plate + 25lbs for 19, then 8, then 6 reps
Same weight for 14 reps, then 7, then 5 reps

Static Stretched


Today was rough.  I dont go out drinking as much as I used to, so today was a recovery from last night's binge.  Good fun though.

Anyway, I had plenty of energy for only the FIRST superset.  When I though, hmm, I can go up 10 pounds on the hamstring curls, I was done.  I had to use straps for the DB Deads.  Yeah, I was that 'off.'

Hack Squats went up, but fuck it.  I took about maybe 6 pauses to get the 20 reps on each set.

Calfs were pretty good.  There were really more reps, but I dont count shitty form.

I was pretty nausiated and winded.  To think, going in, I was thinking about going to the beach afterwards.  Shit, nice day or not, shaking legs is never a good motivator.
 It was a good workout though.


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

Always a good workout to just get to the gym after a night of shananigans!


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2007)

Fuck that. If you have nights out like I do, the gym is the LAST place you want to be the following day.

Kudos for putting in such a kick ass shock workout after a night on the sauce.  I would'nt be able to handle that.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh did I get it wrong again?  Maybe its step brother



I'm not even sure who you're talking about. Is your pop's wife Dave's sister? That would make him nothing really, maybe step-uncle. If she's his mom then you'd be step brothers.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the praises.  I ate a SHITLOAD before I went out drinking.  I did it to basically just save money and NOT buy food out n about.

Dave is married to my dad's wife's daughter.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Thanks for the praises.  I ate a SHITLOAD before I went out drinking.  I did it to basically just save money and NOT buy food out n about.
> 
> Dave is married to my dad's wife's daughter.



Ah.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 6, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Dave is married to my dad's wife's daughter.



*Dark Helmet*: Before you die there is something you should know about us, Lone Star.  
*Lone Starr*: What?  
*Dark Helmet*: I am your father's brother's nephew's cousin's former roommate.  
*Lone Starr*: What's that make us?  
*Dark Helmet*: Absolutely nothing! Which is what you are about to become.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 6, 2007)

I always wanted to buy the _SpaceBalls the flamethrower_.

"The kids love this one."


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 7, 2007)

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Crunches on stability ball w/feet on bosu

Slightly Inclined Bench, Alternating DB Row, 1 arm works, while other is flexed, neutral grip
25lb DBs for 10 reps
35lb DBs for 10 reps
45lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps 

Inclined Alternated DB Press, one arm stays extended while other works, neutral grip
25lb DBs for 10 reps
45lb DBs for 10 reps (both were regular grip)
50lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps

*1 and a half reps*
Hammer Strength Row
1 plate + 25lbs on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps

Hammer Strength Chest Press
1 plate on each side for 3 sets, 12 reps (last set failed at 8th rep; rest for 10 sec, then finished)

*Drop Sets*

Face Pulls
50lbs for 12 reps, 35lbs for 12 reps
55lbs for 12 reps, 40lbs for 12 reps

Cable Crossover (pronated grip)
35lbs on each arm for 12 reps, 25lbs on each arm for 12 reps
same weight for 8 reps, same weight for 8 reps

Static Stretched


I am rushed.  And I gotta shit.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Is this still the P/RR/S routine?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah.  Last of the Shock.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2007)

*Quads and shocks*

Active Stretched

Warm ups..
Isometric & Alternating Bridges (one foot in the air, the other on ball, then switch without my ass ever touching the ground)
'q' ups.  (heh, legs wrapped around ball. I crunch up from teh floor, while my legs bring the ball to my chest, like a V-up, but my body looked like a "q")
Long Isometric Bridges with foot on ball

DB Bulgarian Squats  
BW for 6 reps each leg
15lb DBs for 8 reps each leg
25lb DBs for 10 reps each leg
30lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps each leg

*SuperSets*
Static DB Lunges SS Barbell Step ups
25lb DBs for 3 sets, 8 reps each leg  _then_
60lbs for 3 sets, 8 steps each leg

*High Reps?*

Walking DB Lunges
40lb DBs for 2 sets, 23 steps, then 20 steps

Static Stretched


Bulgarians.  Jesus.  Is there a god?  I really noticed my nonworking leg burning during reps this time.  I think it serves as a stabilizer in this movement.  In any case, this was better than using the machine last time.

My supersets winded the shit out of me.  I was only going to do 2 sets, but I had more in me.  The lactic acid was killing me from the bulgarians.  The statics seemed kinda light, but I dont know...  Yeah, I can go up.

I threw in some walking lunges cuz my calves STILL hurt from the seated drop sets 3 days ago.

Funny how I dont feel sore now, unlike other shock days.  I sure felt it when I was there.  Who knows, maybe Ill feel it later.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice workout, man!

Supersets?  Damn, I haven't done those is a while.  I think I'll go 'em again after I finish with HIT.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 9, 2007)

Even the supersets didnt burn me as much as the bulgarians.  This monster looking ?black? guy was looking at me while I did them.  He actually lifts as much as me in some movements, though I think he holds himself back, in any case, Ill bet he was wondering why I was making painful facial gestures while holding 30lb DBs.


----------



## goob (Apr 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Even the supersets didnt burn me as much as the bulgarians. This monster looking ?black? guy was looking at me while I did them. He actually lifts as much as me in some movements, though I think he holds himself back, in any case, Ill bet he was wondering why I was making painful facial gestures while holding 30lb DBs.


 
I hear that.  I look like a rat is knawing on my conkers while doing Bulgarian's.  Straight out of the KGB book of torture.......


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2007)

*Vertical Shock*

Active Stretched

Warm ups...
Hyperextensions
Ummm...something like Dragon Flags.  Looks like what Rocky did in Rocky IV with his legs striaght up in the air while he was laying on a bench
Wall Retractions
Arm Circles & backwards
Scarecrows
Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns

*Tri Sets*
BW Towel Pull ups for 5 reps
BW Wide Grip Pull ups for 5 reps
BW Supinated grip Chin Ups
For 3 sets.  Last set had shorter ROM due to fatigue.

*1 1/2 reps*
Standing Overhead DB Press
25lb DBs for 5 reps
30lb DBs for 5 reps
35lb DBs for 3 sets, 10 reps (hardly finished last set)

*High Reps*
Close Grip Chinups on Smith machine (finally, another reason to use this!)
BW for 20 reps (stopped at 14 and 17)
BW for 14 reps (stopped at 8, 10, 14)

*Negatives*
Hammer Strength Shoulder Press
1 plate on each side for 10 reps, 5 sec negatives
1 plate + 10lbs on each side for 2 sets, 10 reps, 5 sec negatives

Zottman DB Curls
30lb DBs for 2 sets, 10 reps
*
Drop sets*
Tricep Pushdowns w/reverse grip, straight bar
55, 45, 35lbs, for 2 sets, 10 reps each

Static Stretched


I LOVE pullups.  I really wanted to do nothing but them, however, I had to write a better program... 
The towel pulls were fine, wide grips were a tad harder, but by the time I got to chins, I was really spent.  3rd set just sucked.

1 1/2 reps were killer as usual.

Hammer Strength seemed too easy at first, but when the 7th rep came around, I wanted to cry.  I dont know, I coulda thrown another 10 on.

I have been thinking about doing chinups on the smith machine for some time now.  My gym doesnt have a straight pull up bar.  We have all these handles on the cable racks and though they are unique in design, they just arent all needed.  Anyway, I wanted to fire out my biceps.  I think my CNS was fried at this point, cuz after 10 reps or so, I couldnt get any sort of ROM down to a T.

I could not believe how heavy the zottmans were.  I used to die out on 20lb DBs.  Finally, some improvement in a dominant bicep movement.

And..I just liked the way my triceps looked when I did the pushdowns. 



Well thats it!  Thats 9 weeks, 3 cycles of P/RR/S.  I am taking either a week off or do a decondioning week, who knows.  All in all, its a solid template.  The only only only complaint I have is the Power week and its slow negatives.  Its just not needed, in my opinion.  Id say it belongs on rep range since negatives are more related to hypertrophy than power or high strength.  In any case, the template is pretty much the best bag for your buck since you can use it when you either want to gain mass, cut, or get good numbers.  My only regret would be possibly holding back some intensity, incorporating some bench presses in there, and not paying closer attention to tempo.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

> Well thats it! Thats 9 weeks, 3 cycles of P/RR/S. I am taking either a week off or do a decondioning week, who knows. All in all, its a solid template. The only only only complaint I have is the Power week and its slow negatives. Its just not needed, in my opinion. Id say it belongs on rep range since negatives are more related to hypertrophy than power or high strength. In any case, the template is pretty much the best bag for your buck since you can use it when you either want to gain mass, cut, or get good numbers. My only regret would be possibly holding back some intensity, incorporating some bench presses in there, and not paying closer attention to tempo.



Nice. What do you have planned after the unload?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 10, 2007)

Westside


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 10, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Westside



Fuck yeah, nice. 

I got DJ on it and he's absolutely loving it. 

I was loving it too until....


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2007)

*Conditioning Period*

Active Stretched

Warm Ups...
Planks w/1 leg on BOSU and 1 leg extended
Bridges on ball and feet on BOSU
1 leg stances on BOSU
Y raises on Ball?
T raises on Ball?
Push Ups

Push Ups w/1 arm on medicine ball, switched between reps
2 sets of 15 reps

Push Ups on 20lb DBs, alternating push up with a row
2 sets of 10 

Inverted Pull Ups on smith machine
2 sets of 15 reps

1 legged Squats
2 sets of 10 reps

1 legged RDLs
2 sets of 10 reps

1 legged RDLs end positions
1 set of 8 reps each leg

Close Grip Pushups
2 sets of 15 reps

Eliptical 20 min

Forgot to stretch, Ill do it now


This is what I will be doing for 3 days this week.  

My balance has gotten better, but I noticed as the reps on the RDLs increased, my balance decreased.  I used a bench for stabilization during the 1 legged exercises.  I used it when I needed to.

Hardest workout was the push up on the DBs followed into a row.  Pretty unstabilized.  Ah well, practice makes perfect.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 16, 2007)

So you took a week off, now a conditioning week, then westside?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2007)

Considering westside is for numbers and not mass...not sure.

Westside can be finessed to be a mass building program, but then it wouldnt be westside.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2007)

Golly.

I went back to day one and looked at my knowledge progress.  I have a row on my push day.  What the hell was I thinking?  Lets make a list..

My volume is out of whack.
I have short RIs with heavy weight.
Too much activity.
Too long reviews.
Goals are never identified.

See, and that was right after the certification.  Thank god I didnt start training right away until I did some more studying in real time.

I see some strengths that have NEVER improved.  Some did improve, some..who knows.

Barbell Rows -
DB Rows =
Barbell Bench = (or ?)
DB Bench +
Pull ups +
Grip Strength +
Overhead Presses + (slightly)
Core +
Balance -
Arms - (everything too)
Traps = (or -)
Deadlifts -
Squats ?

All in all, its about even.  This is proof as to what you prepare for.  My bench has went down or stayed the same cuz I have been doing DBs.  The only mystery is the rows.  With DBs, I am no longer using straps, but BB rows are a bitch.  I never acquired strength.  Possibly due to my back.  I am pretty sure thats why I switched to just DBs.

In any case, I looked like a fool.  I dont want to even see this shit anymore.  I know more about physiology and muscular activity now than I did before due to this site, members, and links.

Clueless or not, its time to take it up a notch.  When my new workout starts, I will be starting it with Maximum Pump and CEE.  When those run out, thats it.  This journal wasnt started with supplementation, so why start another with it?

GOD DAMMIT.

I lost what I just wrote and this is now an EDIT.

Eh.  Anyway I got to the point where I am thinking of adding strength + hypertrophy into a new workout.

Strength = compounds, long RIs, high sets, low reps, tempo 2/0/X
followed by..
Hypertrophy = compounds mixed with isolations, low sets, high reps, tempo MINIMALLY 4/1/2

I am pretty sure this can work.  I can grow, but still get the numbers at the beginning when I am fresh.  The negatives mixed with prior max strength exercises, will make my mass workouts seem pathetic, but I still believe it can work.

The only thing that I am not sure about is frequency and CNS fatigue.

Any ideas would be appreciated..


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 16, 2007)

I would stick with one or the other personally. I've just figured out there is no sense in trying to do both. 

For example:

8 weeks dedicated strictly to hypertrophy.

Unload.

8 weeks dedicated strictly to strength. 

Repeat. 

The loss of strength when doing a hypertrophy based routine is minimal (for me at least). Something I'm sure you can regain within a few weeks doing a strength based routine. Hell, I didn't do any strength work for 4 months, 2 of those I wasn't even in the gym, and my max bench only dropped 10-15 lbs. My squat went up. 

This is what I was talking about in my journal. Getting overwhelmed with all the choices out there. Pick one and run with it. Obviously what you have been doing for the past 10 years has been working, you've put on 60 lbs of muscle. The question now is do you want to get bigger, or stronger?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm going to second with what ReproMan said.  I think that you can have _too much_ diversity in a program.  I think that if you change it up too much, you're body can't adapt as quick.  And adaption equates to growth.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 16, 2007)

I'd do 4-5 weeks and then modify the variables.  8 weeks and there's little doubt that your body will have fully adjusted to the program.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 16, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> I'd do 4-5 weeks and then modify the variables.  8 weeks and there's little doubt that your body will have fully adjusted to the program.



Yeah, that wasn't in stone, just a "for instance."


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, for sure.  8 weeks works too, I'd just personally go with a shorter break.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2007)

Funny Duncans showed up.  Welcome to my mess!

I thought trying to cut and maintain strength was the hard one, not necessarily mass + strength.

I guess I should be more direct.  "Max strength" shouldnt had been stated.  When I think of that, I am thinking of maxing out, 1RMs, etc.  Not what I had in mind..

2 compound exercises, 4-5 sets, 5-8 reps
2 mixed compounds 2-3 sets, 10-15 reps

Naturally, based on what I am doing right then and there, variables will be adjusted.

If tension time is what I am aiming for by means of hypertrophy/mass, then do reps go up, down, what?

12 reps of a 4/1/2 tempo for 2 sets on 2 exercises is tedious, no?

Keep the suggestions coming..  Thanks


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 16, 2007)

For hypertrophy, I accentuate the negatives.  This dramatically increases tension time and I think the muscle friction acts to tear the sarcomeres.  Just my belief.

I like to keep the tension time high by 1) taking extremely short pauses between reps.  some people will stand for a few seconds at the bottom of a curl, which relieves the muscle of tension.  2) decreasing the weight - dropping the weight by 10-15 percent will allow you to load the muscles with perfect form.  you'll find you'll increase your strength faster and the hypertrophy will certainly follow. 

I don't know if you do this, but I see people using big weights with crappy form.  The really big guys at my gym seem to be using slightly less weight with extremely good form.  Someone rowing 235 pounds slowly is probably going to be bigger than someone rowing 315 while jerking their back and legs and so forth.

Of course, genetics and drugs have a great great deal to do with it.

I would say rep wise stay between 8-12, yeah.  But if you are increasing the tension by 10 seconds per set, 8 reps is more than enough for hypertrophy increases.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2007)

Well thats good news with the reps.  I was thinking a 5 sec negative.  I imagine this shit would get boring fast, while being painful.

My form is better than it used to be.  I had to perfect it really.  I fucked up my back almost a year ago, so its either good form or another MRI bill.  

Whats your opinion on the blend that I mentioned?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

Ive been Westsiding it up for about a month now, and my size hasnt gone anywhere.

Apart from the DE + ME exercises per session, the accessory lifts are in the 8-12 rep range anyway.

I go with the cycling idea aswell if you really wanna focus on Hypertrophy for a part of the program, rather than do both at the same time. Its better to have a single goal at any one time i think.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah Ive got another thread in Training that is focusing on this issue.  Strength should be related to size, but within a certain time bracket, even with diet, it might be hard to gauge.

If you split it into two segments, youll know for *sure *if it works.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

If I was you and mass is your goal then dont do westside. Westside is geared for strength and strength mostly.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2007)

*Winding Down...*

Active Stretched..

Warm ups..
Crunches on Decline Bench (not too declined)
Oblique crunches on same bench
Hyperextensions
Reverse Hyperextensions
1 legged timed stances on BOSU

1 legged Squats
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps

1 legged RDLS
BW for 2 sets, 10 reps

Same thing, but specified ending of the movement
BW for 1 set, 8 reps

Inverted Rows
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps

Push Ups with a medicine ball alternating under the hands
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps

Push Ups with hands on 2 reebok stands
BW for 2 sets, 12 reps

Static Stretched


I skipped cardio thinking i might get pussy tonight.  Lots of luck there.  Anyway, todays workout was less than an hour which is no surprise.  I was pretty out of breath.

Anyway, my 1 legged motions got better.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Bosu?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> 1 legged timed stances on BOSU



I'd laugh my ass off watching you do this.


----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

I play around with tempos. I try to increase the tempo each time. I have seen an incredible increase in size in just 2 weeks with really working with tempos!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2007)

Good to know.  I m gonna be doing the same thing..

Ok, BC's banner says this free ufc thing is on sunday...are we sure about this?  another forum is saying saturday..


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Good to know.  I m gonna be doing the same thing..
> 
> Ok, BC's banner says this free ufc thing is on sunday...are we sure about this?  another forum is saying saturday..



It's Saturday at 9.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'd laugh my ass off watching you do this.



Its not bad.  Its just me standing on a balloon.  Not too much movement really.  I tried squating down on it but that was a joke.  Right leg has improved, so it works.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Its just me standing on a balloon.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

was'sup, big dog!


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2007)

Long time no see!  Just waiting for the new week to start along with a new program.  I am also scrambling to find out when exactly ufc 70 is on.  I got Spike telling me one thing, BC's banner saying another...ugh.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah...being fat and lazy is over rated...tis time to turn this much back to muscle!

can u just google it?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 19, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Long time no see!  Just waiting for the new week to start along with a new program.  I am also scrambling to find out when exactly ufc 70 is on.  I got Spike telling me one thing, BC's banner saying another...ugh.



It's 110% 9PM Saturday night.


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

So have you decided on a new program?


----------

